# **2010 Random Christian Thoughts Thread**



## Laela

I enjoyed Bible Study tonight... food for thought indeed!

...and my FB connections have been posting great stuff for the New Year, I notice. I'd like to share some:


One friend posted: 
*"2010 is going to be the year that you want it to be. If you want more love, then show more love. If you want more peace, then be more peaceful. Expect things to change and they will. Keep doing the same things and you will get the same results."*


This one was posted by Crenshaw Christian Center:
*"The world can tell when you have been in the presence of God. Why? Because spending time in the presence of God changes you.*"

... and this gem by another good friend:
*"I was just thinking, how do we get something new? Either we buy it OR it is given to us OR we steal it. You value what you pay for, you appreciate what you are given, and you are penalized for what you stole and end up paying more for it than what it actually cost. We have been a given a new year, the rest of what we have in it is up to us."
*
I love when God uses others to inspire. 
*
*


----------



## Highly Favored8

This is the day the Lord hath Made I will rejoice and be glad in it. PS.118:24

I am in it to win it in 2010!!!!!!


----------



## Renovating

This email I received really made me think.


 Answered Prayer
The Daily Encourager

Answered Prayer

When you pray continually about a concern, don't be surprised at how Christ answers.

Paul prayed to visit Rome so he could teach the Christians there.
When he finally arrived in Rome, it was as a prisoner.

Paul prayed for a safe trip, and he did arrive safely - after getting arrested, slapped in the face, shipwrecked, and bitten by a poisonous snake.

God's way of answering our prayers are often far from what we expect. When we sincerely pray, God will answer - although in his timing and sometimes in ways we do not expect.


----------



## Laela

I love this! thanks for posting it... 


authenticitymanifesting said:


> This email I received really made me think.
> 
> 
> Answered Prayer
> The Daily Encourager
> 
> Answered Prayer
> 
> When you pray continually about a concern, don't be surprised at how Christ answers.
> 
> Paul prayed to visit Rome so he could teach the Christians there.
> When he finally arrived in Rome, it was as a prisoner.
> 
> Paul prayed for a safe trip, and he did arrive safely - after getting arrested, slapped in the face, shipwrecked, and bitten by a poisonous snake.
> 
> God's way of answering our prayers are often far from what we expect. When we sincerely pray, God will answer - although in his timing and sometimes in ways we do not expect.


----------



## maxineshaw

You may be making fun of my decisions to remove myself from the things of this world in order to be closer to God, but that's okay.  I'm just going to sit back and hope that some of it rubs off.  


God, I thank you for giving me a forgiving spirit, and for me not hanging on to anger.  I can't imagine what it's like to live my life in bitterness, and I'm happy I don't have to.  I just pray and ask for a little more humility.  I find it easy to point out all the wrong that others have done to me, but can't too much see (or willingly admit) the wrong I have done to others. 

In Jesus' name, 
Amen


----------



## Renewed1

One pastor, that I highly respect, state that God is going to move on his people's behalf within 90 days.  Which is sometime in the month of March.  Which is amazing, because I kept feeling that there was something about March every since November 09.  I have no idea what God is going to do, but I can't wait to report back.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Is going to search deep and allow God to guided me in finding mentors for each area of my life..I know I really need a spritualt mentor..its time to go all the way


----------



## divya

Lord, why did we meet? Please show me...my heart is torn.


----------



## loolalooh

I leave this entire year in Your hands, oh Lord.

Remove desires in my heart that do not align with Your will.


----------



## Laela

*For reflection:* Why does God allow Natural Disasters

The Bible proclaims that Jesus Christ holds all of nature together (Colossians 1:16-17). Could God prevent natural disasters? Absolutely! Does God sometimes influence the weather? Yes, as we see in Deuteronomy 11:17 and James 5:17. Numbers 16:30-34 shows us that God sometimes causes natural disasters as a judgment against sin. The book of Revelation describes many events which could definitely be described as natural disasters (Revelation chapters 6, 8, and 16). Is every natural disaster a punishment from God? Absolutely not.

In much the same way that God allows evil people to commit evil acts, God allows the earth to reflect the consequences sin has had on creation. Romans 8:19-21 tells us, “The creation waits in eager expectation for the sons of God to be revealed. For the creation was subjected to frustration, not by its own choice, but by the will of the one who subjected it, in hope that the creation itself will be liberated from its bondage to decay and brought into the glorious freedom of the children of God.” The fall of humanity into sin had effects on everything, including the world we inhabit. Everything in creation is subject to “frustration” and “decay.” Sin is the ultimate cause of natural disasters just as it is the cause of death, disease, and suffering.

_*Source: God Answers.org*_


----------



## LovelyRo

Lord God, I thank you in advance for calming the storm!  I will remain prayerful and I promise to glorify you in all that I do... I know that this is just a test!


----------



## Renewed1

I thank you in advance Lord for reminding me that I'm not forgotten.

I left EJH to you Lord, I place him at your feet.  Guide my words and actions, Father, I want you to have all the glory. AMEN!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thank you Lord for coming into my life. In looking over the last year I can see how you were shaping and molding my life to bring me to you and then closer. The people you have rotated in and out of my life has been a blessing. Thank you God for keeping me, providing for, and loving me. Amen


----------



## Pooks

DH's compliment was a humbling blessing. Lord please help me to continue, as You are my help inspiration and rock. 

I thank you for every lesson learned and blessing received last year, and the plans and answered prayers you have in store for me and my family this year.


----------



## Laela

WORRY OR WORSHIP? 
_
Worry and worship are exact opposites, and we’d all be much happier if we learned to become worshippers instead of worriers. Worry opens the door for the devil, but worship is reverence and adoration for God that leads us into His presence. God created us to worship Him, and I don't believe we can walk in victory if we don't become worshippers. Sometimes when we don't have what we need or want, the enemy tries to discourage us and keep us from worshipping God. But when we know that God has our best interests at heart, we can worship Him regardless of our circumstances. Remember, God is good even when our circumstances are not! God doesn't always give us our heart's desire right away. He wants us to develop a deep, personal relationship with Him and an outrageous love for Him so much so that we can't live without it. This kind of relationship and love brings the worshipful attitude that God wants us to have._ - JOYCE MEYER


I choose to worship, instead of worry, about anything today.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Wolves in sheeps clothing....be aware, be watchful...for the devil roams around like a roaring lion, seeking to whom he may devour!


----------



## Reminiscing

It's so hard to let some people go but when the Lord tells you it's time to move on you have to do so.  I pray for the friends that God told me to leave behind in 2009 and I pray for continued peace in my heart.


----------



## Laela

Still praying for the people of Haiti ... :Rose:

*Galatians 6:9*
And let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we shall reap if we do not grow weary.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Psalm 41:1 

Blessed is he that considers the poor: the LORD will deliver him in time of trouble.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood

Whew...thank GOD...I feel so much better.


----------



## Pulchritudinous

I finally understand the power of prayer. The devil is certainly a liar. I'm am so happy to be a child of God.


----------



## Renewed1

Lord, I just want to say THANK YOU! 

My trip to San Diego was near perfect (I got in the way of some things and I'm sorry). 

My Shearaton room was beautiful and bug free.  My friend hooked me up with a GREAT deal.  Plus I was able to get 50% off ALL of my meals there.

The rental car was like $30 for the whole weekend.  Thank you Lord

Plus I  don't ever remember being happy being anywhere.  California is definitely for me.  

Amen.


----------



## discobiscuits

i don't think that i will ever cease to be amazed at people who don't educate themselves about the bible and things thereof. the bible contains the words of God but it is not the complete dossier or record. 

I hate that the pulpit tells the pew not to look anywhere but the bible as if we may *gasp* learn something as opposed to being led away or led astray. The bible is an incomplete collection of sacred texts. This does not mean that the bible is not reliable or true, just incomplete & there is nothing wrong with that. The KJV has mistranslations of a few words that usually get corrected by the pulpit as they teach and they say "cross that word out and write in the margin of your bible...".

I just learned about the Miao/Miautso (China) who trace their lineage to Japeth, Noah's son. Bet you can't find that genealogy in the bible. Does it make this less true or untrue because it may or may not be in there?

As much as Jesus traveled is it any wonder that he was called different names in different languages? Does that mean that the Issa Ben Yussuf (Bint Yusef) that taught in Persia and is written about in the Qur'an is not Jesus the Christ? Isa Ben Yussuf means Jesus son of Joseph. Their Prophet Isa is my Savior Jesus. Just because they don't believe He is God, He is Savior does not mean that He isn't. The Qur'an's Isa and the bible's Jesus is the same person.

Why do people trip off of whom Cain married when all humans were wiped out by the flood and the only people left were Noah & his family & the only animals were the ones on the boat. The earth had to be repopulated by man and beast somehow.  (notice how everything and everyone on that boat had a mate?)

Why do Christians make the simple so difficult? Geez.


----------



## discobiscuits

..........................


----------



## Pooks

HE just made my day...

*Lord I love You, yes I love You
How I love You, I really love You
Just for who You are, in all of Your glory
My heart sings, holy holy

You are everything I need You to be
You are the great I AM

You are everything I need You to be
You are the great I AM*


----------



## Renewed1

Lord you are just awesome!!!


----------



## Laela

San Diego is really a beautiful place! I'm glad you had a great (and safe) trip...

God is good, indeed!



Changed said:


> Lord, I just want to say THANK YOU!
> 
> My trip to San Diego was near perfect (I got in the way of some things and I'm sorry).
> 
> My Shearaton room was beautiful and bug free.  My friend hooked me up with a GREAT deal.  Plus I was able to get 50% off ALL of my meals there.
> 
> The rental car was like $30 for the whole weekend.  Thank you Lord
> 
> Plus I  don't ever remember being happy being anywhere.  California is definitely for me.
> 
> Amen.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood

God is good!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles

It's crazy how attacks come when you put a halt to the enemy's plots, plans, and schemes by simply choosing God's way.

I'm humbly glad to serve a faithful God. A God that is Omnipresent, Omniscient, and Omnipotent.

I believe and stand on His word..._'Commit thy way unto the LORD; trust also in him; and he shall bring it to pass'. _Psalm 37:5


----------



## Reminiscing

Twice this month already, God has answered my prayers BEFORE I've even had a chance to pray them.  Our God is truly AMAZING!!!  He knows our thoughts and our needs before we even know them.  HALLELUJAH!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Watch as well as pray. Pray for one another and love one another. God is faithful, keep the Lord First he will take care of His children.


----------



## Poohbear

1star said:


> i don't think that i will ever cease to be amazed at people who don't educate themselves about the bible and things thereof. the bible contains the words of God but it is not the complete dossier or record.
> 
> I hate that the pulpit tells the pew not to look anywhere but the bible as if we may *gasp* learn something as opposed to being led away or led astray. The bible is an incomplete collection of sacred texts. This does not mean that the bible is not reliable or true, just incomplete & there is nothing wrong with that. The KJV has mistranslations of a few words that usually get corrected by the pulpit as they teach and they say "cross that word out and write in the margin of your bible...".
> 
> I just learned about the Miao/Miautso (China) who trace their lineage to Japeth, Noah's son. Bet you can't find that genealogy in the bible. Does it make this less true or untrue because it may or may not be in there?
> 
> As much as Jesus traveled is it any wonder that he was called different names in different languages? Does that mean that the Issa Ben Yussuf (Bint Yusef) that taught in Persia and is written about in the Qur'an is not Jesus the Christ? Isa Ben Yussuf means Jesus son of Joseph. Their Prophet Isa is my Savior Jesus. Just because they don't believe He is God, He is Savior does not mean that He isn't. The Qur'an's Isa and the bible's Jesus is the same person.
> 
> Why do people trip off of whom Cain married when all humans were wiped out by the flood and the only people left were Noah & his family & the only animals were the ones on the boat. The earth had to be repopulated by man and beast somehow.  (notice how everything and everyone on that boat had a mate?)
> 
> Why do Christians make the simple so difficult? Geez.


I feel you.

And whose to say which translation is right?

Why all of a sudden the KJV is mistranslated after being used for years and years before other translations came out? Was the KJV too harsh for some bible scholars? Did it not agree with their agenda or message they wanted to convey?

After studying the Bible for myself as well as taking in all the little hangups that people have about interpretations and fundamentals, I see the Bible as just a mere guide for a Christian life.  There's so many extremes and so many loosening of the Bible's teachings and message.


----------



## divya

God answers prayer.


----------



## Highly Favored8

divya said:


> *God answers prayer*.


 

Thank you for this. I needed this today. The Lord truly does and Loves to answer prayer(s).


----------



## Nice & Wavy

_"Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of compassion, kindness, lowliness, meekness, longsuffering; forbearing one another, and forgiving one another, if any should have a complaint against any; even as the Christ has forgiven you, so also do ye. And to all these add love, which is the bond of perfectness. And let the peace of Christ preside in your hearts, to which also ye have been called in one body, and be thankful. 

Let the word of the Christ dwell in you richly, in all wisdom teaching and admonishing one another, in psalms, hymns, spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to God. And everything, whatever ye may do in word or in deed, do all things in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God the Father by him"   Colossians 3:12-17_

*Thank you, Lord for your Word is truth!*


----------



## Highly Favored8

Praying without ceasing for Haiti and the whole world.


----------



## Highly Favored8

This is the day the Lord has made I will rejoice and be glad in it. When times seems so hard and it feels as though there is no light at the end of the tunnel. Hold On, be strong and press on. When so much is going on. Lean on to the Lord. Trust in the Lord and like in Nice and Wavy's thread have "Kingdom Thinking".


----------



## Highly Favored8

Father in the Name of Jesus, I do not know why myself and others are going through some rough and hard places at this time. However, we TRUST in You Lord and in the Glory of your name. Something has to and will give. Amen!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Remember Ladies Pray without Ceasing! Also, pray for one another!.


----------



## Laela

*1 Thessalonians 5*

ITA 

I had the children of Haiti on my mind today and they're still in my prayers... it's also good to hear the _Miracle _stories that are rising up from all this destruction. The 69-year-old lady they found under the rubble who was singing and was talking to her 'boss', Jesus, the whole time. God bless her! The 23-day old newborn found alive. Those stories capture my heart and are great reminders for me that God is worthy to be praised ALL the time, even during hard times.  

_Thank you, Jesus
Thank you, Jesus
Thank you, Jesus!_

Have a blessed-filled day! :Rose:



Highly Favored8 said:


> Remember Ladies Pray without Ceasing! Also, pray for one another!.


----------



## aribell

Poohbear said:


> I feel you.
> 
> And whose to say which translation is right?
> 
> Why all of a sudden the KJV is mistranslated after being used for years and years before other translations came out? Was the KJV too harsh for some bible scholars? Did it not agree with their agenda or message they wanted to convey?



They found more manuscripts that showed some of the inaccuracies in the manuscript from which the King James was originally tanslated.

...................................................

I am really wondering if this is God's time to bring some things to pass-good things, the fulfillment of dreams and visions.  It's exciting and I look forward to seeing His glory, but I'm trying not to presume that what I want to happen is what He's about to do.  Gotta keep praying!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm beginning to understand more and more why some don't come to the CF...but, thank God for pm land.

Chow....


----------



## Laela

I don't '_*feel*_' like praising God this morning..but *I will*, for He is Worthy, so Worthy to be Praised! I will keep my Mom and the rest of family in my prayers today as they go through 

Psalms 118

 Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good;
       his love endures forever.

 2 Let Israel say:
       "His love endures forever."

 3 Let the house of Aaron say:
       "His love endures forever."

 4 Let those who fear the LORD say:
       "His love endures forever."

 5 In my anguish I cried to the LORD,
       and he answered by setting me free.

 6 The LORD is with me; I will not be afraid.
       What can man do to me?

 7 The LORD is with me; he is my helper.
       I will look in triumph on my enemies.

 8 It is better to take refuge in the LORD
       than to trust in man.

 9 It is better to take refuge in the LORD
       than to trust in princes.

 10 All the nations surrounded me,
       but in the name of the LORD I cut them off.

 11 They surrounded me on every side,
       but in the name of the LORD I cut them off.

 12 They swarmed around me like bees,
       but they died out as quickly as burning thorns;
       in the name of the LORD I cut them off.

 13 I was pushed back and about to fall,
       but the LORD helped me.

 14 The LORD is my strength and my song;
       he has become my salvation.

 15 Shouts of joy and victory
       resound in the tents of the righteous:
       "The LORD's right hand has done mighty things!

 16 The LORD's right hand is lifted high;
       the LORD's right hand has done mighty things!"

 17 I will not die but live,
       and will proclaim what the LORD has done.

 18 The LORD has chastened me severely,
       but he has not given me over to death.

 19 Open for me the gates of righteousness;
       I will enter and give thanks to the LORD.

 20 This is the gate of the LORD
       through which the righteous may enter.

 21 I will give you thanks, for you answered me;
       you have become my salvation.

 22 The stone the builders rejected
       has become the capstone;

 23 the LORD has done this,
       and it is marvelous in our eyes.

 24 *This is the day the LORD has made;
       let us rejoice and be glad in it.*

 25 O LORD, save us;
       O LORD, grant us success.

 26 Blessed is he who comes in the name of the LORD.
       From the house of the LORD we bless you. [a]

 27 The LORD is God,
       and he has made his light shine upon us.
       With boughs in hand, join in the festal procession
       up * to the horns of the altar.

 28 You are my God, and I will give you thanks;
       you are my God, and I will exalt you.

 29 Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good;
       his love endures forever.*


----------



## divya

^^^ Thank you Laela...thank you.


----------



## ILYandY

I wish this forum was more diverse.


----------



## Natural Love

God's Grace is sufficient enough.  My meditation for today.


----------



## Poohbear

nicola.kirwan said:


> They found more manuscripts that showed some of the inaccuracies in the manuscript from which the King James was originally tanslated.


Who is "they"? Top Bible scholars? Distinguished language translators? How do we know that these are in fact inaccurate translations? How do we know that "they" are not changing the word to fit "their" opinions, agendas, etc.?


----------



## discobiscuits

Poohbear said:


> Who is "they"? Top Bible scholars? Distinguished language translators? How do we know that these are in fact inaccurate translations? How do we know that "they" are not changing the word to fit "their" opinions, agendas, etc.?



yes. "they" are all of the above. and to counter with a question how do "we" the lay people know that the current translations are correct? we don't know unless "they" (scholars, the pulpit, archeologists etc) tell us. unless "we" are language experts and can go to the manuscripts and translate our selves. but wait. those manuscripts are under lock and key and not in the US. which means we have to go by other manuscripts that were translated.

bottom line: the ORIGINAL texts are not in existence. there are only hand written translations of hand written translations of hand written translations that have errors.


----------



## discobiscuits

this show explains a lot about the bible and translations. PBS: Secrets of the Dead - Battle for the Bible

additionally, at least in the DC area where some of the "best" seminary schools and scholars are, i have yet to attend a church where the pastor/pulpit does *not* say that there are mistranslated words and then they supply you with the "correct" word/translations.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=412300


----------



## Poohbear

1star said:


> yes. "they" are all of the above. and to counter with a question how do "we" the lay people know that the current translations are correct? we don't know unless "they" (scholars, the pulpit, archeologists etc) tell us. unless "we" are language experts and can go to the manuscripts and translate our selves. but wait. those manuscripts are under lock and key and not in the US. which means we have to go by other manuscripts that were translated.
> 
> bottom line: the ORIGINAL texts are not in existence. there are only hand written translations of hand written translations of hand written translations that have errors.


Thank you.

I know a lot of Christians (myself included) have been told that the Bible is free from error, free from contradiction, and the infallible Word of God.  After seeing all these different translations and bible versions, I cannot believe that the Bible is free from error. Doesn't mean is totally invalid or discredible to me. Just over the years, I've found contradictions in the Bible and things that do not make sense. To be honest, when I read the Bible sometimes, it makes me feel like everyone is going to Hell. So with that, I use the Bible as a general guide for my Christian life rather than a "rule book" like many people try to force on others.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm beginning to understand more and more why some don't come to the CF...but, thank God for pm land.
> 
> Chow....


 
*sigh*   I know . . .


----------



## Poohbear

@ *Nice&Wavy* and *Shimmie*, what are the things that you see as to why some people don't come to the Christian forum? And why do you still come?


----------



## pebbles

Ladies, just a friendly reminder: if you have any issues with a member, take it to pm and keep it there. If the random thoughts thread is going to turn into a place where old grievences are revisited, I'll be shutting it down. Thanks.


----------



## discobiscuits

*sigh* 

what would you do if

a married, ordained minister approaches you multiple times with the desire to have sex with you and in spite of being rebuked and shunned he makes known his intent to pursue you until you relent. he uses scriptures to support the validity of his desires. should they find out, his son would most likely be devastated & his wife (also a minister) would be too but she would be in denial. do you send her the pix he sent you of himself without clothes or do you just hope he moves on to the next one and hope she finds out?

not for me but a friend wants to know.


----------



## Renovating

1star said:


> *sigh*
> 
> what would you do if
> 
> a married, ordained minister approaches you multiple times with the desire to have sex with you and in spite of being rebuked and shunned he makes known his intent to pursue you until you relent. he uses scriptures to support the validity of his desires. should they find out, his son would most likely be devastated & his wife (also a minister) would be too but she would be in denial. do you send her the pix he sent you of himself without clothes or do you just hope he moves on to the next one and hope she finds out?
> 
> not for me but a friend wants to know.


 

Tell your friend to make sure SHE stays above reproach. Do not answer his calls and stay away from him. Why does your friend still communicate with him? How is he able to send these pics to her?


----------



## Laela

Just caught this on TV a few minutes ago:

"_The force of your fervor propels you forward_" - TD Jakes ad for an upcoming broadcast... I've gotta  watch that one.


----------



## discobiscuits

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Why does your friend still communicate with him?
> 
> *they don't communicate outside of work*



....................


----------



## Renovating

1star said:


> ....................


 
If she works for him, she should report him for sexual harassment, instead of approaching his wife with evidence. His wife will only question your friend's motives.


----------



## discobiscuits

authenticitymanifesting said:


> If she works for him, she should report him for sexual harassment, instead of approaching his wife with evidence. His wife will only question your friend's motives.



it is not sexual harassment.


----------



## Renovating

1star said:


> *sigh*
> 
> what would you do if
> 
> a married, ordained minister *approaches you multiple times with the desire to have sex with you* and *in spite of being rebuked and shunned* he makes known his intent to pursue you until you relent. he uses scriptures to support the validity of his desires. should they find out, his son would most likely be devastated & his wife (also a minister) would be too but she would be in denial. do you send her the *pix he sent you of himself without clothes* or do you just hope he moves on to the next one and hope she finds out?
> 
> not for me but a friend wants to know.


 
If they work together and this is going on and it really is unwanted, then it is sexual harassment, but even if she doesn't feel she's being harassed, just tell her to stay away.


----------



## discobiscuits

the question was what would you do. she's already made her decision and has acted on it. 


it is not a sexual harassment situation.




authenticitymanifesting said:


> If they work together and this is going on and it really is unwanted, then it is sexual harassment, but even if she doesn't feel she's being harassed, just tell her to stay away.





authenticitymanifesting said:


> If she works for him, she should report him for sexual harassment, instead of approaching his wife with evidence. His wife will only question your friend's motives.





authenticitymanifesting said:


> Tell your friend to make sure SHE stays above reproach. Do not answer his calls and stay away from him. Why does your friend still communicate with him? How is he able to send these pics to her?


----------



## Renovating

^^^^ My responses stating what she should do state exactly what I would do.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I wonder what would it be like having a Godly husband. At this point in my life I can't see me ever having one.*


----------



## divya

Sabbath morning (really afternoon now)...snowed in. But thank the Lord for Praizevision and 3ABN!


----------



## maxineshaw

I wish my mom would watch the Fireproof DVD I bought her for Christmas.  I wanna watch it too, and I can't unless she opens it first 


"Stiff-necked" Lord?  That's hilarious (uhhhm, is it alright for me to laugh? )


----------



## LongTimeComing

1star said:


> *sigh*
> 
> what would you do if
> 
> a married, ordained minister approaches you multiple times with the desire to have sex with you and in spite of being rebuked and shunned he makes known his intent to pursue you until you relent. he uses scriptures to support the validity of his desires. should they find out, his son would most likely be devastated & his wife (also a minister) would be too but she would be in denial. do you send her the pix he sent you of himself without clothes or do you just hope he moves on to the next one and hope she finds out?
> 
> not for me but a friend wants to know.



I would find a new job.


----------



## Raspberry

It's disturbing to me that more and more people are allowing various consultants and "specialists" to speak things over them, lay hands on them and do spiritual rituals. Folks are welcoming dangerous openings of the spirit realm into their minds, bodies, and spirits and know not what they do... We all should be aware of who is touching us and what objects we allow into our possession and atmosphere.  It's really not a game out here..


----------



## discobiscuits

msdr said:


> I would find a new job.



they don't work together. clarify: work means _his_ "job". he is a minister/pastor/teacher/whatever. he "counsels" her. he is supposed to do it with a witness or with his wife or his wife or another female is supposed to counsel her but he took her on on his own. he thought that b/c they don't live in the same city/town/local area it would be okay as they communicate via text, phone, electronically very rarely face-to-face. he's now attracted to her and wants to engage in some "one on one" sessions. she has decided to concede b/c if she sees him she can also see his son to whom _she_ is attracted to. messy. he is paying her travel expenses.


----------



## aribell

1star said:


> *sigh*
> 
> what would you do if
> 
> a married, ordained minister approaches you multiple times with the desire to have sex with you and in spite of being rebuked and shunned he makes known his intent to pursue you until you relent. he uses scriptures to support the validity of his desires. should they find out, his son would most likely be devastated & his wife (also a minister) would be too but she would be in denial. do you send her the pix he sent you of himself without clothes or do you just hope he moves on to the next one and hope she finds out?
> 
> not for me but a friend wants to know.


 


1star said:


> they don't work together. clarify: work means _his_ "job". he is a minister/pastor/teacher/whatever. he "counsels" her. he is supposed to do it with a witness or with his wife or his wife or another female is supposed to counsel her but he took her on on his own. he thought that b/c they don't live in the same city/town/local area it would be okay as they communicate via text, phone, electronically very rarely face-to-face. *he's now attracted to her and wants to engage in some "one on one" sessions. **she has decided to concede b/c if she sees him she can also see his son to whom she is attracted to.* messy. *he is paying her travel expenses*.


 
Yes, very messy.  I'm quite skeptical of the bolded, but ok.  Honestly, with that level of perversion--and I do consider it perversion to not simply lust after another woman, but to go so far as to send nude pictures and twist Scriptures.  It seems he has a real problem that goes beyond being attracted to this particular woman.  But with that level of perversion, I would probably take the issue to whomever was above him in ministry in addition to avoiding him.  If he was not under authority, I would have to leave it at cutting off all ties to him, period.

I would consider any interest in his son to be _over_, as marrying into such a family could never possibly work.  (Having a FIL who's constantly trying to get you in bed? yuck.)  Also, I would inform this man that if he continued to contact me, especially sending inappropriate pictures, I would get a restraining order against him...and actually follow through with it.

If he continued after that, then the police can deal with him, and his indiscretions would be known to his family and the public.


----------



## Laela

*
The next time you feel like GOD can't use you, just remember... 
 Noah was a drunk 
 Abraham was too old 
 Isaac was a daydreamer 
 Jacob was a liar 
 Leah was ugly 
 Joseph was abused 
 Moses had a stuttering problem 
 Gideon was afraid 
 Samson had long hair and was a womanizer 
 Jeremiah and Timothy were too young 
 David had an affair and was a murderer 
 Elijah was suicidal 
 Isaiah preached naked 
 Jonah ran from God 
 Naomi was a widow 
 Job went bankrupt 
 Peter denied Christ 
 The Disciples fell asleep while praying 
 Martha worried about everything 
 The Samaritan woman was divorced, more than once 
 Zaccheus was too small 
 Paul was too religious 
 Timothy had an ulcer..AND 
 Lazarus was dead!
 And Don't forget
 Jesus Helped them all!!!!

Now! No more excuses! 
 God can use you to your full potential.. 
 Besides you aren't the message, you are just the 
 messenger. 
 And one more thing...Share this with a friend or 
 two.. 
 In the Circle of God's love, God's waiting to use your 
 full potential. 
*​ 


*1. God wants spiritual fruit, not religious nuts. 

2. Dear God, I have a problem, it's Me. 

3. There is no key to happiness. The door is always 
open.. 

4. Silence is often misinterpreted but never 
misquoted. 

7. Do the math .. count your blessings. 

8. Faith is the ability to not panic. 

9. If you worry, you didn't pray . If you pray, 
don't worry. 

10. As a child of God, prayer is kind of like calling 
home everyday. 

11. Blessed are the flexible for they shall not be 
bent out of shape. 

12. The most important things in your house are the 
people. 

13 When we get tangled up in our problems, be still. 
God wants us to be still so He can untangle the knot. 

14. A grudge is a heavy thing to carry. 

15 He who dies with the most toys is still dead.


Have a great day!!! The SON is shining and he 
can certainly use you! * *Be kinder than necessary, for everyone you meet is fighting some kind of battle. Live simply, Love generously, Care deeply, Speak kindly....... Leave the rest to God. 

Love and Prayers Always 


I came across this message and just had to share it in this Forum... this is timely, considering the CF's Bible Study Challenge.

Stay encouraged....EVERY child of God has a 'Ministry' in God's Kingdom, no matter how small or great. 
*


----------



## Renovating

^^^^^^ Laela, thank you so much for posting this. It's one of "those" days and I needed to read that.


----------



## Laela

[SIZE=+3]Don't Let People
Get You Down
(including church people)[/SIZE] __________________________________________________________________________________ 

[SIZE=+2]Let Jesus Lift You Up[/SIZE] 
_this article was written around 1998--
and yes, church people are still acting up._ ​It seems that there is always somebody trying to knock you down from your walk with Jesus. One of two things will happen: 1) you'll cling to the Lord and ignore what they are trying to do, or, 2) you'll fall by the wayside. ​ I received an e-mail from a gentleman who was knocked down by church people. After he came to Christ, he was reading his Bible for 45 minutes a day in the evening. When the church people found out, they told him that he had to seek the Lord early and that he should only read in the morning. When the man tried to rearrange his schedule for them, he stopped reading the Bible and began backslidding. 

Should they have compelled that man to read his Bible in the morning? No. In Romans 14, Paul tells us to let every man be fully persuaded in his own mind concerning his worship. I told the man that there's nothing wrong with reading your Bible at night. Don't let people mess up your worship/study/praise time. 

I will now open up my personal hurt in hopes that my healing by Jesus will comfort someone else.  

My husband and I served faithfully at a Bible church for six years ministering in many different areas. There were leadership problems at the church, but we stayed. In January of 1997, we got a new Pastor who spent a lot of time with my husband and I because we were probably some of the most visible people in the church. He ate dinner in our home, came early Saturday mornings for coffee and computer lessons, I became his secretary, Tony helped him around the church, he came to our teen fellowship nights and ate--we spent more time with him than the rest of the membership put together. 

Tony and I discovered that this man was a liar who was seeking his own glorification. Tony talked to him about some issues and he got mad. Some of our young people began to ask us what was wrong with him, yet we said nothing against the preacher. We quietly began to look for other churches on Sundays (after fulfilling Sunday School and bulletin ministries) while we continued our midweek ministries at the church. When the pastor was in our presence, he was clearly uncomfortable. One night, the pastor 1) came in to our youth meeting (with kids sitting there), 2) told us to give him our church keys and 3) to get out. When my husband protested, the preacher called a police officer in to make us get out. 

We took the kids home crying. The kicker is that no member of that church asked why he kicked us out. During our six years there we: tithed, gave money to individuals, mowed grass, ran youth ministries, performed special music, performed administrative duties, gave an ear to problems, prayed, taught Bible lessons, and many other things. 

I cried to the Lord day and night. I told Him that I needed Him to take the bitterness from me. All this happened the week prior to Easter. I felt that it was very fitting for I was betrayed and empathized with the Lord Jesus. 
All the hurt is not yet gone, but much of it is.  This is how I'm getting over it.  


Crying to the Lord until I get some satisfaction.
Telling Jesus He has to take away the hurt 'cause I can't do it.
Reading the Psalms. Psalms 3 especially spoke to me. A precious verse that has helped me tremendously is Psalm 4:4, "_Stand in awe, and sin not: commune with your own heart upon your bed, and be still. Selah_." Uplift the Lord in your heart. Consider His word and talk to Jesus continually.
Keep in mind that eternity is what counts, not the actions of people.
My good works will follow me into glory and are never done in vain.
Jesus said that if I abide in Him, I will bear fruit and that my fruit shall rema*in. *
*God is still good, ALL THE TIME*.
The wicked do not prosper.
God judges righteously.
There are people depending on me to do the right thing.
The race is not given to the swift or the strong. It is to them that endure. So I endure all things, believe all things and cling to my Lord in all things.
People need to be saved.  I can't stop my ministries to feel sorry for myself which does no good.
"Vengence is mine," saith the Lord.
 *Don't let people get you down, let **Jesus lift you up*.  Praise ye the Lord whose name is blessed forever!

http://www.jesus-is-lord.com/down.htm


----------



## Laela

* 2Corinthians 4:16-18*
 Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal. :Rose:


----------



## JinaRicci

From the lesson today: The Law of God is the diagnosis, Salvation is the treatment!


----------



## Pooks

It's amazing the breakthroughs people can experience as they confess God's Word into their lives while giving Him all the praise... They let go of their problems - He gets the glory and we get a blessing!


----------



## Laela

God help us all....


----------



## Laela

A few weeks ago, the company I am a contractor for assumed a competitor and this info had caused great fear and anxiety among folks since then.

Yesterday the 'changes' began and my small division was nervous before a meeting. A couple of people even prepared and cleaned out their desks and moved files from their computers...  After a meeting with the division head we found out ten people lost their jobs due to the 'shuffling'. And more will lose jobs later;  but our small division is intact and no change will take effect. I may have appeared indifferent to my co-workers but I wasn't nervous before the meeting... for what?!  I'll get another 'job' if necessary because I know who my Employer is. It also was a good time to let my 'co-workers' know that God is in control. One woman (who cleaned out her computer) seemed more at ease when I told them that and managed to agree with the others.

I say all this to say, this is yet another testament that putting my Faith in God and not Man will keep me in perfect peace in the midst of turmoil.

At the same token, my heart goes out to the people who lost their jobs yesterday and to those who will be seeking for employment after years at a company they've been loyal to.  I've been unemployed before for a whole year and it's not a walk in the park. But God always put me in the right place at the right time, so even if someone here is out of work, know that Your Employer has the right job for you and has a door for you to walk through that NO MAN can close!


*Psalms 55: 22*
Cast thy burden upon the LORD, and he shall sustain thee: he shall never suffer the righteous to be moved.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Laela said:


> A few weeks ago, the company I am a contractor for assumed a competitor and this info had caused great fear and anxiety among folks since then.
> 
> Yesterday the 'changes' began and my small division was nervous before a meeting. A couple of people even prepared and cleaned out their desks and moved files from their computers...  After a meeting with the division head we found out ten people lost their jobs due to the 'shuffling'. And more will lose jobs later; but our small division is intact and no change will take effect. I may have appeared indifferent to my co-workers but I wasn't nervous before the meeting... for what?! I'll get another 'job' if necessary because I know who my Employer is. It also was a good time to let my 'co-workers' know that God is in control. One woman (who cleaned out her computer) seemed more at ease when I told them that and managed to agree with the others.
> 
> I say all this to say, this is yet another testament that putting my Faith in God and not Man will keep me in perfect peace in the midst of turmoil.
> 
> At the same token, my heart goes out to the people who lost their jobs yesterday and to those who will be seeking for employment after years at a company they've been loyal to. I've been unemployed before for a whole year and it's not a walk in the park. *But God always put me in the right place at the right time, so even if someone here is out of work, know that Your Employer has the right job for you and has a door for you to walk through that NO MAN can close!*
> 
> 
> *Psalms 55: 22*
> Cast thy burden upon the LORD, and he shall sustain thee: he shall never suffer the righteous to be moved.


 
Thank you for this post. I was praying and driving today. This post in the very bolded jumped out for me. It just shows me God's Confirmation.


----------



## Laela

Amen... 


Highly Favored8 said:


> Thank you for this post. I was praying and driving today. This post in the very bolded jumped out for me. It just shows me God's Confirmation.


----------



## Laela

*A word on "Prosperity"*​
The Dictionary says:
*pros⋅per⋅i⋅ty*

/prɒˈspɛr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ɪ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ti/   Show Spelled Pronunciation  [pro-sper-i-tee]   Show IPA   –noun, plural -ties. 1. a successful, flourishing, or thriving condition, esp. in financial respects; good fortune.     2. prosperities, prosperous circumstances.

God's Word says:

*Proverbs 13:21*
Misfortune pursues the sinner,  but *prosperity* is the reward of the righteous.

*Ecclesiastes 6:3*
A man may have a hundred children and live many years; yet no matter how long he lives, if he cannot enjoy his *prosperity* and does not receive proper burial, I say that a stillborn child is better off than he.

*Isaiah 45:7*
I form the light and create darkness,  I bring *prosperity* and create disaster;  I, the LORD, do all these things.


_If anyone prayed and asked God for anything - a new car, a home, better health, a better situation, a spouse, happiness, etc - they've sought the prosperity in life that God promises to all His Children._

*
**John 10:10* The thief does not come except to steal, and to kill, and to destroy. I have come that they may have life, and that they may have _it_ more abundantly.


----------



## Laela

Blessed Assurance... Jesus is Mine.


----------



## julzinha

I am feeling really discouraged as a Chirstian, I am thinking I should just be Agnostic


----------



## ixoyegodisgood

julieangel09 said:


> I am feeling really discouraged as a Chirstian, I am thinking I should just be Agnostic



And this too shall pass.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood

Sometimes I ask "why me".  Then I remember the promise that GOD would not give us more than we could handle, no burden we could not carry.  Every uncertainty that comes to mind should and will be followed by the reassurance that I will be able to find may through it, around it or out of it.  GOD never said this life nor these convictions were going to be easy or unchallenged. Standing firm is key and essential.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wonder why I hadn't been able to deal with the past demons of my life..after I had my psyc ward experience this weekend..I refuse to allow the devil to do what he has been doing..allowing myself to feel like Im unworthy of Gods love and anyone elses..The devil is a liar..the best of his kind..but he hasn't met someone like me who God has trusted so much in..steps of soapbox..


----------



## Guitarhero

Somebody said they believe God is telling one or more of us  that this our year for change.  I sure hope so.  I surely hope so.


----------



## Laela

*I care*. 








Fallen Angel said:


> I wonder why I hadn't been able to deal with the past demons of my life..a*fter I had my psyc ward experience this weekend..*I refuse to allow the devil to do what he has been doing..allowing myself to feel like Im unworthy of Gods love and anyone elses..The devil is a liar..the best of his kind..but he hasn't met someone like me who God has trusted so much in..steps of soapbox..


----------



## Guitarhero

If ppl waited on that one special person they know the Lord sent them and marriages are still failing, does that mean they didn't marry the right one?  What happened then?  Does the paper really mean anything and if not, would a divorce paper be any different?  I wonder is she should stay married to that man as he insists on disrespect her.  Somewhere along the line, somebody forgot about the spiritual aspect of it.  But does that mean that she now has to be frustrated forever?  I'd like to think that God has more mercy than that.  Lawd help all marriages and those who lost theirs.  My heart goes out to them (it is a personal friend and not somebody in the relationship forum at all Jus needed to throw that out there).


----------



## Laela

I don't believe that God chooses a mate for us, but He _will _send someone(s) our way if that is the desire of our heart and/or we pray for a mate. My DH came along when I told myself I don't want a mate, but deep down in my heart I really did! Finally, I 'had a thought' (like the Prodigal son) and accepted that I was only fooling myself .  We got married after we took steps together in faith to prepare for marriage during our short courtship.  

*Gen 2:18* says it's not good for man to be alone, so marriage is God's plan....it's a reflection of his Covenant with man. At the same time, he won't force anyone to marry if that's not their desire, for I believe Him to be a God of free will.  I think being honest with ourselves before making lifelong decisions play a key role in whether we get married or stay married...it'll help get rid of excuses months, or even years later. IMHO, people should stay married because they want to, not because they have to.

I'll share a powerful link on marriage:
http://www.letgodbetrue.com/proverbs/31_30.htm




CreoleNat said:


> If ppl *waited *on that one special person they know the Lord sent them and marriages are still failing, does that mean they didn't marry the right one?  What happened then?  Does the paper really mean anything and if not, would a divorce paper be any different?  I wonder is she should stay married to that man as he insists on disrespect her.  Somewhere along the line, somebody forgot about the spiritual aspect of it.  But does that mean that she now has to be frustrated forever?  I'd like to think that God has more mercy than that.  Lawd help all marriages and those who lost theirs.  My heart goes out to them (it is a personal friend and not somebody in the relationship forum at all Jus needed to throw that out there).


----------



## Guitarhero

................


Nevermind, that was a prototype of a husband and I am so very relieved!  Hallelujah.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life.*


----------



## Laela

Sometimes I wonder....

In days of old -- men could heal the sick, cast out demons, do miracles, all in the Mighty name of Jesus; yet people today find it hard to believe those same things can happen today. Where is our faith? Stay close....


----------



## PG480

Lord you are good and your mercy endureth forever


----------



## Nonie

I love love love hymns of worship/praise. Today the song that's been in my heart is the old Irish hymn _Be Thou My Vision_.


----------



## Renewed1

Oh Heavenly father!  I'm so ready to move back to Chicago.  Open the doors of opportunity for me to live the life you have blessed me with; help me father.


----------



## Guitarhero

God please help me to reform my mind and my behavior.  I'm tired of this and believe I can conquer this condition.


----------



## ToyToy

PG480 said:


> Lord you are good and your mercy endureth forever



This put a  on my face!! Especially as I could hear the music in my head !


----------



## ToyToy

This too shall pass...


----------



## Laela

^^^ this sentiment reminds me of that DC Talk song, "I wanna be in The Light"




CreoleNat said:


> God please help me to reform my mind and my behavior. I'm tired of this and believe I can conquer this condition.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

_"For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek. For in it the righteousness of God is revealed from faith to faith; as it is written, "BUT THE RIGHTEOUS man SHALL LIVE BY FAITH." _*Romans 1: 16 & 17*_ NASB
_


----------



## Guitarhero

So very difficult to remember.


I knew you even before you were conceived.
Jeremiah 1:4-5
I chose you when I planned creation.
Ephesians 1:11-12
You were not a mistake,
for all your days are written in my book.
Psalm 139:15-16
I determined the exact time of your birth
and where you would live.
Acts 17:26


----------



## OhmyKimB

So the opportunity I thought I lost with PwC just came back to me. And stronger then it would of been the first time! Thank God. I did what I was supposed to be doing and he blessed me for it. Now to do the other things I'm supposed to be doing


----------



## julzinha

I feel like at times when I feel I'm alone it is comforting to know that God loves me even though I can physically see Him.


----------



## Laela

*HOSEA*


"Now the Prophets never seemed to have an easy life, and Hosea was certainly no exception to this.   Quite unusually, the book of Hosea begins with God calling Hosea to marry. However, God also told Hosea that the woman he was to marry,  (Gomer was her name), would become immoral and that she would be unfaithful to him in marriage, but that he was to remain faithful to her despite all of that. 

So Hosea’s life – his marriage racked by infidelity, unfaithfulness and rejection – would become  a living illustration – a parable - of the unfaithful relationship which existed between God and his people, Israel. Yet while Israel rejected God, God would still be faithful. 

Now I have to keep reminding myself that  there is a lesson here which is also very applicable to us today. For where, in the O.T. there is reference to Israel, I believe we can also make a parallel reference to the Church. The church, throughout its history has also been guilty of unfaithfulness to God, of being preoccupied with its own agenda rather than being obedient and faithful to God      So these words to Israel are just as relevant for us, the church, today.   

Now there’s no substitute for reading the book of Hosea for yourself!    

The overarching message is that despite Israel’s sin in rejecting God – and the prophets described this as adultery – of deserting the God of Israel and going after other gods - the Lord God of Israel remains faithful and true to the covenant relationship (the marriage). He had made with His people."

_http://www.holytrinity.gen.nz/Pages/sermons/hosea.htm_


----------



## Laela

*PROV 6*

12 A scoundrel and villain, 
       who goes about with a corrupt mouth, 

 13 who winks with his eye, 
       signals with his feet 
       and motions with his fingers, 

 14 who plots evil with deceit in his heart— 
       he always stirs up dissension. 

 15 Therefore disaster will overtake him in an instant; 
       he will suddenly be destroyed—without remedy. 

 16 *There are six things the LORD hates,* 
*seven that are detestable to him:* 

 17 haughty eyes, 
       a lying tongue, 
       hands that shed innocent blood, 

 18 a heart that devises wicked schemes, 
       feet that are quick to rush into evil, 

 19 a false witness who pours out lies 
       and a man who stirs up dissension among brothers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

_"For the word of God is living and active and sharper than any two-edged  sword, and piercing as far as the division of soul and spirit, of both  joints and marrow, and able to judge the thoughts and intentions of the  heart."_ Hebrews 4:12  NASB

AMEN!


----------



## Ije4eva

I'm appreciating childlike faith more and more lately...I thank God He's given me the freedom to just be me and know that I'm forgiven.


----------



## Guitarhero

Anybody else feel that God is clearing the fields around you, revealing all the weeds and snakes that lurked there hidden and suddenly, people you thought you knew WERE those snakes and weeds, even if they didn't mean to be?  That you are getting ready for a good crop and the ground is being made more fertile?  I feel like that.  Thank goodness for tried and true family that supports and loves you.  But there are sure some snakes out there trying to creep into your life.  Where's a scripture for that?


----------



## maxineshaw

Thank you Holy Spirit. 

_*Holy and hallowed God

Sacred and sovereign savior

Righteous and redeeming God*_


I wonder what is going through his mind as he sings this song.  How can his face not be soaked in tears from all those beautiful sounds?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I really need to stop running from you..you the main reason I joined this site CF and I know you are my strength but then I get so weary of trying to do instead of just doing.Church scares me just like hospitals..I'm scared of the unknown in my finances but I know you have blessed me once you will do it again..I just hope I haven't run out of chances.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood

"I need You", LeAnn Rimes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dVmjuCZ60Y

I don't need a lot of things
I can get by with nothing
Of all the blessings life can bring
I've always needed something
But I've got all I want
When it comes to loving you
You're my only reason
You're my only truth

I need you like water
Like breath, like rain
I need you like mercy
From heaven's gate
*There's a freedom in your arms
That carries me through
I need you*

You're the hope that moves me
To courage again
You're the love that rescues me
When the cold winds, rage
And it's so amazing
'Cause that's just how you are
And I can't turn back now
'Cause you've brought me too far

I need you like water
Like breath, like rain
I need you like mercy
From heaven's gate
There's a freedom in your arms
That carries me through
I need you
Oh yes I do

I need you like water
Like breath, like rain
I need you like mercy
From heaven's gate
There's a freedom in your arms
And it carries me through
I need you
Oh yes I do
I need you
ahh i need you


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Taking this class on the book of Romans is powerful and exciting, thought-provoking and humbling.  I am in awe of how God uses His people to write about His desire for mankind and how we should live.

No matter how much I study God's word, I never, ever, ever get enough!

He is God...Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Laela

Many, many books reference the infallible Word of God -- even the Qur'an - yet the Bible references NO BOOK.


----------



## discobiscuits

wow. copy/paste & plagiarism is on fiyah around here. 

on a different note...uh, what??? we are co-creators with Christ?  another mis-interpretation of scripture.

i see that it is okay to practice LOA as a Christian as long as you don't call it LOA and you have a scripture to back it up and you can wrap it in a scripture but if you write your desires down and don't wrap it in a scripture, it is of the devil. okay.


----------



## Laela

Awwww.. my bad, 1Star! You're right... I did copy/paste in that thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=453426

I'll give the credit. I got a little excited today,  but it sure doesn't mean what I posted isn't valid   

Can you expound on the mis-interpretation? I'd love to hear it... 

Let's focus on that.




1star said:


> wow. copy/paste & plagiarism is on fiyah around here.
> 
> on a different note...uh, what??? we are co-creators with Christ?  *another mis-interpretation of scripture.* .


----------



## discobiscuits

Laela said:


> Awwww.. my bad, 1Star! You're right... I did copy/paste in that thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=453426
> 
> I'll give the credit. I got a little excited today,  but it sure doesn't mean what I posted isn't valid
> 
> Can you expound on the mis-interpretation? I'd love to hear it...
> 
> ETA: Oh, and the "LOA" copies what's in the Bible, not the other way around. I don't believe in LOA, I believe in the Bible.



LOL  Laela. Actually, I was not referring to you or anyone else re copy/paste. I was referring to one specific member and the 20-11 posts of unoriginal thoughts that someone else wrote. I don't have a problem w/ cut/paste, I do it all the time. I only care when a person has no original thought of their own and has to use other people's to support their cause.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

re LOA:

a person does not have to believe in anything for that thing to be real or true or for it to work. people don't believe in God or Jesus but that does not make them untrue or unreal.

if i copy the SouthernTease bun, is the bun any less a ST bun just b/c it is on my head? if before the printing press, is a hand written, word-for-word copy of scripture any less accurate than the one copied from (barring any transcription errors).  if i copy a document on a copy machine, is the copy a fraud or less accurate than the original source document? (in the sense of content, application, accuracy, efficacy, usability, etc. not in the sense of quality degradation). No.

all that to say, just b/c practitioners of LOA have copied principles and tools and truths from the bible are those principles, tools and truths any less true or any less biblical? no, they are not. furthermore, only speaking of non-christian LOA-res, those biblical truths are in the hands of and being successfully used by sinners, yet christians shun the concepts of LOA b/c to some christians LOA is "da debil" or sinful b/c it was "stolen" from the bible. 

actually, LOA is just a name that the secular community gives to the biblical Christian principles and to bible teaching so that they can appeal to the masses. that does not mean that what LOA teaches is not accurate. the only inaccurate things taught in LOA is that the "universe" supplies these things. if you replace universe with God in LOA, everything will be 100% true.

That means (examples): 
LOA-"affirmation"; Christian-"quote scriptures" that apply to the believer until it is in your mind and soul
LOA-"vision boards"; Christian-"write the vision make it plain"
LOA-"think on what you want not what you don't want- focus your intentions"; Christian-"think on what is true....", "meditate on the word...." etc.

And please do not misunderstand or misinterpret my comments to say that I think Christians should be LOA practitioners. I'm saying that the practices are the same just packaged differently. One leads to life the other does not. 

God's principles in the earth work for believers and non-believers alike because the principle are natural not spiritual. That which is natural comes first. Why? Because we are natural first not spiritual first. God said what we bind in the earth (the natural) will be bound in heaven (the spiritual plane). It has to be done in the natural first. We must renew our minds (natural) with the word (spiritual). With our minds (natural) we believe unto salvation (spiritual). We are appointed once to die (natural) then the judgment (spiritual).

a CF member quoted a scripture (out of context) in Habakkuk about writing down visions to get a husband from God. this same CF member told me (indirectly) i was 100% dead wrong when i used that same scripture to point out that that was a LOA practice (writing down a list of what they want or doing vision boards. a vision board is just the same as a written list only you use pictures) & that using Habakkuk to get anything is no different than and LOA list or vision board. The principle is the same.


----------



## Renovating

1star, it's rude to make those assumptions, especially here and not all of us can interpret scripture perfectly.  There is a polite way to correct someone or offer an alternative point of view if you feel we have interpreted something incorrectly.


----------



## Laela

OK 1star, you're entitled to your opinion. You know, God's Word really isn't _debatable_, we either believe it or we don't. So I'll rescind my question.

I just hope and pray we in this Forum are all on the same side, despite disagreements in thought. This certain member is a Sister in Christ. It's really not about 'us' but the spiritual warfare that exists.


----------



## Guitarhero

Uh oh
:gunner7:


----------



## discobiscuits

authenticitymanifesting said:


> 1star, it's rude to make those assumptions, especially here and not all of us can interpret scripture perfectly.  There is a polite way to correct someone or offer an alternative point of view if you feel we have interpreted something incorrectly.



thanks, though i have no clue to what you are referring.

eta: if my post was impolite in your or anyone else's eyes, that was not my intent and i apologize. i keep forgetting that my operational gift of prophesy is not tempered with the gift of mercy and sometimes my direct manner is received in a way it was not intended. 

as for interpreting scripture. *no one* is supposed to interpret scripture; not the pulpit, not the pew. to interpret is to say that what is written needs someone other than God's 2c. to interpret means to explain, or give the meaning of something from your own understanding of that thing. the bible is clear that we lean not unto our understanding so no one should interpret scripture. (for the record, just so i'm clear, i am not defining interpret for anyone's benefit as i assume we all know what it means.)



> 2 Peter 1:19-21 (New International Version)
> 
> 19And we have the word of the prophets made more certain, and you will do well to pay attention to it, as to a light shining in a dark place, until the day dawns and the morning star rises in your hearts. *20Above all, you must understand that no prophecy of Scripture came about by the prophet's own interpretation.* 21For prophecy never had its origin in the will of man, but men spoke from God as they were carried along by the Holy Spirit.



prophesy is not interpretation, it is a direct revelation from God and needs no interpretation.


----------



## discobiscuits

Laela said:


> OK 1star, you're entitled to your opinion. You know, God's Word really isn't _debatable_, we either believe it or we don't. So I'll rescind my question.
> 
> I just hope and pray we in this Forum are all on the same side, despite disagreements in thought. This certain member is a Sister in Christ. It's really not about 'us' but the spiritual warfare that exists.



actually, Paul said in Romans 14 that there are disputable matters and gives examples (one of which was about the sabbath) and that we should be convinced in our own mind. 

so evidently there are disputable/debatable matters. there are christians that to this day argue over what is clean and unclean to eat. in genesis man and all animals were vegans, then as time goes on we ate meat, then in the NT we could eat shellfish, pork & other unclean items. so if one is fully convinced of one over the other, who is wrong? no one. 


the bible also tells us that if we have issues with another believer we are to


take it to the individual 1st. if the individual will not hear us
take it to 2-3 witnesses & confront that person if that fails
take it to the whole congregation

so yes, she is a sister in christ but i have done #1 and #2 and now #3. i have followed the rules in (not interpreted) scripture in this matter & mans rules & am done with the matter. 

my apologies if i offended (not my intent but may have been the result) you or anyone else by the manner in which i handled the situation. it was never the intent of my heart to hurt or offend. 

i sincerely, genuinely, humbly as as believer and sister in christ ask for forgiveness from you and anyone else whom i may have offended including that specific individual.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood

Saw this on the billboard of a church on my way home: Pray your hardest when it's hardest to pray.


----------



## Laela

All is forgiven... and all is well, discobuscuits.  If I offended you in any way, I apologize as well.

Stay blessed!


----------



## Guitarhero

Psalm 51, 3-4.
Have mercy on me, O God in your goodness, in your great tenderness wipe away my faults; 
wash me clean of my guilt, purify me from my sin. 


Psalms, before Jesus came, if that isn't evidence of mercy, I don't know what is.  Mercy, for all sinners.  We still sin.  Whether we are slaves of it is the question.  A heart turned toward Him is always striving to be better and not repeat.  But when it does, a heart toward Him asks for forgiveness.  That is the difference.  Contrite of heart is real.


----------



## Renovating

Thank you 1star. (sent you a pm)


----------



## soldierforhair

You group of ladies are a wonderful thing.  I'm just really ask God to intervene in my life strronger than before.  So many things going on and I really want my family back.  Please pray for me as I go through this hard time.  Please pray that I stay on God's path.


----------



## Ije4eva

derring-do said:


> Saw this on the billboard of a church on my way home: Pray your hardest when it's hardest to pray.


 
I love this.  This is definitely where I am right now.  Frankly don't even know what to pray sometimes about the situation.  I'm going to make it a point to get on my knees even more now....


----------



## Renewed1

Thank you Lord for my new High paying job and my easy move/transition back to Chicago.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Matthew Henry's  Concise Commentary
Romans 14:7-13:  Though some are weak, and  others are strong, yet all must agree not to live to themselves. No one  who has given up his name to Christ, is allowedly a self-seeker; that is  against true Christianity. The business of our lives is not to please  ourselves, but to please God. That is true Christianity, which makes  Christ all in all. Though Christians are of different strength,  capacities, and practices in lesser things, yet they are all the Lord's;  all are looking and serving, and approving themselves to Christ.  He is  Lord of those that are living, to rule them; of those that are dead, to  revive them, and raise them up. 

Christians should not judge or despise  one another, because both the one and the other must shortly give an  account. A believing regard to the judgment of the great day, would  silence rash judgings. Let every man search his own heart and life; he  that is strict in judging and humbling himself, will not be apt to judge  and despise his brother. We must take heed of saying or doing things  which may cause others to stumble or to fall. The one signifies a  lesser, the other a greater degree of offence; that which may be an  occasion of grief or of guilt to our brother.


******************
Amen!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know this might come off real ugly but this is about the only place I can think to post this without being jumped..


I kinda wish I would have died on the 20th..I mean now I have over 2k in medical bills for something I didn't ask for.I very pissed off and I honestly hate going to couseling but alas I must play this little game bc if I don't my school will block my class registration.

I mean when the dr.ask me would I ever do it again I told straight..if I do I will shot to kill..not mane but kill..Im tired of trying to play this little game of going to church,praying,tithing,living properly when nothing is going the way it needs to..I mean some of the foulest ppl get stuff done..me on the other hand can't seem to get a freaking break financially,romanticallly  nothing at all..I really believe not everyone is meant to live and I'm one of them..the dr and school better be happy I don't have access to a gun..bc If I did...one shot and Im out..I don't desire sympathy I desire peace and death isn't a permanent solution to a temporary problem...bc most issue that Im dealing with has been going on for 25 yrs..

off my soap box and back to thinking how to get out of this thing called life..


----------



## Guitarhero

Fallen Angel said:


> I desire peace and death isn't a permanent solution to a temporary problem...bc most issue that Im dealing with has been going on for 25 yrs..
> 
> off my soap box and back to thinking how to get out of this thing called life..



You're right, killing yourself will not solve the problems.  It will only complicate them and most immediately, in the afterlife.  Choose life.  You are depressed and need to see your doctor again.  I know how you feel when things go wrong all the time.  But please consider, there are positives.  You just have to look for them.  It might be the smile of a stranger who wishes you well sun coming in while giving light to all sleeping creatures.  God desires you to have life.  We have to choose to be happy and it begins with one little step of positivity every day.  Please try and find something positive today to be thankful for.  I will pray for you, dear sister.  I will pray that God relieve you of the stress and the misery and that you blossom.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

CreoleNat said:


> You're right, killing yourself will not solve the problems.  It will only complicate them and most immediately, in the afterlife.  Choose life.  You are depressed and need to see your doctor again.  I know how you feel when things go wrong all the time.  But please consider, there are positives.  You just have to look for them.  It might be the smile of a stranger who wishes you well sun coming in while giving light to all sleeping creatures.  God desires you to have life.  We have to choose to be happy and it begins with one little step of positivity every day.  Please try and find something positive today to be thankful for.  I will pray for you, dear sister.  I will pray that God relieve you of the stress and the misery and that you blossom.





Im not depressed Im realistic..Christianity is something that I really do try to hold on to..but life and the cards your dealt can be very bleak.I mean I hear you don't know what tomorrow may hold..I have lived 25yrs and tomorrow hasn't held anything grand nothing but at a lot of pipe dreams and disappointments..now I must suffer bc I wanted to have relief..life is hell..afterlife just might be the same..i try to remember Joyce Meyer comment that I would rather live like there is a God than to live life like there isn't and find out there is.


----------



## discobiscuits

fallenangel, you are not the only one here who has felt/thought or does feel/think as you have/do. those who can't relate, won't understand. you are not alone.


----------



## PinkPebbles

God works in mysterious ways! 

This morning I've learned "waiting" isn't necessarily a bad thing...it builds one character and faith! I'm glad I waited for God's best.


----------



## PG480

Heavenly Father we need you,
Heavenly Father we love you,
Let us hear joy and laughter again,
So that the bones that were broken may rejoice once again.
Lord I trust that you will never forsake us
Thank you in advance, Amen.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Fallen Angel said:


> I know this might come off real ugly but this is about the only place I can think to post this without being jumped..
> 
> 
> I kinda wish I would have died on the 20th..I mean now I have over 2k in medical bills for something I didn't ask for.I very pissed off and I honestly hate going to couseling but alas I must play this little game bc if I don't my school will block my class registration.
> 
> I mean when the dr.ask me would I ever do it again I told straight..if I do I will shot to kill..not mane but kill*..Im tired of trying to play this little game of going to church,praying,tithing,living properly when nothing is going the way it needs to..I mean some of the foulest ppl get stuff done.*.me on the other hand can't seem to get a freaking break financially,romanticallly nothing at all..I really believe not everyone is meant to live and I'm one of them..the dr and school better be happy I don't have access to a gun..bc If I did...one shot and Im out..I don't desire sympathy I desire peace and death isn't a permanent solution to a temporary problem...bc most issue that Im dealing with has been going on for 25 yrs..
> 
> off my soap box and back to thinking how to get out of this thing called life..


 

I just wanted to come in and Give you a ((((((BIG HUG))))))) I know how you feel in the bolded. I have been there. Just remember God is a on time God.


----------



## Laela

Awesome Word today on the *Blood of Jesus* "_Boldness is the Liberty and freedom to know you have a blood-bought right to walk in confidence because of the Blood of Jesus. When you exercise this right, demons _will _get agitated_" (Hebrews 10:19)
_
"Hunger makes food precious;
Thirst makes water precious;
Poverty makes riches precious;
Sin makes the Blood of Jesus precious"_


----------



## foxee

Fallen Angel said:


> I know this might come off real ugly but this is about the only place I can think to post this without being jumped..
> 
> 
> I kinda wish I would have died on the 20th..I mean now I have over 2k in medical bills for something I didn't ask for.I very pissed off and I honestly hate going to couseling but alas I must play this little game bc if I don't my school will block my class registration.
> 
> I mean when the dr.ask me would I ever do it again I told straight..if I do I will shot to kill..not mane but kill..Im tired of trying to play this little game of going to church,praying,tithing,living properly when nothing is going the way it needs to..I mean some of the foulest ppl get stuff done..me on the other hand can't seem to get a freaking break financially,romanticallly  nothing at all..I really believe not everyone is meant to live and I'm one of them..the dr and school better be happy I don't have access to a gun..bc If I did...one shot and Im out..I don't desire sympathy I desire peace and death isn't a permanent solution to a temporary problem...bc most issue that Im dealing with has been going on for 25 yrs..
> 
> off my soap box and back to thinking how to get out of this thing called life..



I sent you a PM.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

My spirit feels grieved...something is about to happen.

*Oh, Lord.....watch over your people and keep us in your divine protection, all those who trust and rely completely upon you.  Surround us with your peace...we will need your peace, O Lord!*

The ground is being shaken....look to the hills for where your help comes from....the Lord, Maker of Heaven and Earth!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Life is a journey I suppose but this journey is dirty and has bugs.I so badly want to vanish into nothingness yet my number hasn't been called like that of a welfare office.I utterly wish to know why God why? You won't allow me to end like so many have done then why am I here..why must I hurt so much all I see is a dark blue and gray when the world is in color..

off to pray


----------



## Guitarhero

Fallen Angel said:


> Im not depressed Im realistic..Christianity is something that I really do try to hold on to..but life and the cards your dealt can be very bleak.I mean I hear you don't know what tomorrow may hold..*I have lived 25yrs and tomorrow hasn't held anything grand nothing but at a lot of pipe dreams and disappointments..now I must suffer bc I wanted to have relief..life is hell*..afterlife just might be the same..i try to remember Joyce Meyer comment that I would rather live like there is a God than to live life like there isn't and find out there is.




Yes, that is the definition of depression.  Please seek help.  _*Many*_ of us here have been there!


----------



## Renovating

Fallen Angel said:


> Life is a journey I suppose but this journey is dirty and has bugs.I so badly want to vanish into nothingness yet my number hasn't been called like that of a welfare office.I utterly wish to know why God why? You won't allow me to end like so many have done then why am I here..why must I hurt so much all I see is a dark blue and gray when the world is in color..
> 
> off to pray


 
I understand exactly how you feel. Sometimes life can be overwhelming, but please don't give up. God hasn't given up on you. HE still has a purpose for your life. If he didn't, he would have brought your story to a close. 

Please continue to pray and count your blessings. It's easy to get caught up in what's going wrong in life, especially when the enemy would have you THINK everything is going wrong, but remember God's mercies are new everyday. Let's strive to think on these things. 

Last week there was a thread started on Phil 4:8 (*8*Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable—if anything is excellent or praiseworthy—think about such things.) and I think it is so true we have to work daily to direct our thoughts. This is something that I'm still working on too, so you are definitely not alone. 

I will keep you in my prayers and in the meantime, please guard your eyes, heart, and mind from negativity as much as possible.


----------



## Guitarhero

Nice & Wavy said:


> My spirit feels grieved...something is about to happen.
> 
> *Oh, Lord.....watch over your people and keep us in your divine protection, all those who trust and rely completely upon you.  Surround us with your peace...we will need your peace, O Lord!*
> 
> The ground is being shaken....look to the hills for where your help comes from....the Lord, Maker of Heaven and Earth!!!



Like what?  Nationally, here on the list, worldwide???  Is there something more specific you are sensing that we might need to pray about???  I sometimes feel this way.


----------



## MA2010

No matter who is saying what, I stand firm in my belief that you are the true and living GOD!

PERIOD!!!!!


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I just don't know what to do!!! Jesus where are You????*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

CreoleNat said:


> Like what?  Nationally, here on the list, worldwide???  Is there something more specific you are sensing that we might need to pray about???  I sometimes feel this way.


I don't have any specifics, but my spirit senses something is about to happen..don't know what though.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Sigh....it's getting old


----------



## Guitarhero

Nice & Wavy said:


> I don't have any specifics, but my spirit senses something is about to happen..don't know what though.



I felt that way for 3 months or so before the 3rd plane was downed on 9/11.  When it hit in Pennsylvania, I knew immediately that that was what I was feeling.  Awful feeling.  

Well, I think there are some things going down in the world as well with all these earth movements, hurricanes and whatnot.  That God might be preparing us but I sure hope it's for good. Something closer to this community too but I don't wanna say lest I be silenced All I can say is lawd have mercy!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

CreoleNat said:


> I felt that way for 3 months or so before the 3rd plane was downed on 9/11.  When it hit in Pennsylvania, I knew immediately that that was what I was feeling.  Awful feeling.
> 
> Well, I think there are some things going down in the world as well with all these earth movements, hurricanes and whatnot.  That God might be preparing us but I sure hope it's for good. Something closer to this community too but I don't wanna say lest I be silenced All I can say is lawd have mercy!


The Holy Spirit awakens our spirit to pray before events happen.  It's a feeling of dread that I can't explain...you have to experience it, right?  

Girl, all you are seeing in the community is torment of the soul.  Sometimes, you have to dust your feet and keep it moving.


----------



## Almaz

The main source of strength is the heart. A person whose heart is steadfast will never be afraid of anyone or anything. He can achieve remarkable feats and win fierce battles simply through the strength of a heart which fears nothing and does not run from the battle lines. This applies literally to serving G-d. Understand this well -


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Todays is a day the Lord has made and I'm going to do my best to be a bit more glad in it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

When you are in prayer, you are talking to the Father and sharing your heart with Him and He shares His heart with you. 

What a wonderful thing to know that Our Father, Our God, Our Lord and Our King chooses to spend time with us!  He is never, ever far away...but is as close as our very breath! 

I AM SO BLESSED TO BE A BELIEVER IN JESUS CHRIST...A CHRISTIAN WHO IS NOT ASHAMED OF THE GOSPEL, FOR IT IS THE POWER OF SALVATION TO ALL WHO WILL BELIEVE!!!

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Laela

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EduKNYVBKH8

This song is in my spirit today as I Praise Him all day long.... 
It's the anthem of the Lord's renown.
_
Holy is the Lord God Almighty
The earth is filled with His glory
Holy is the Lord God Almighty
The earth is filled with His glory
The earth is filled with His glory_


----------



## Laela

*Amen.... 
* 
BLESSED are those who are persecuted because of Him...who stand up for Him... that's a good thing.  





Nice & Wavy said:


> When you are in prayer, you are talking to the Father and sharing your heart with Him and He shares His heart with you.
> 
> What a wonderful thing to know that Our Father, Our God, Our Lord and Our King chooses to spend time with us!  He is never, ever far away...but is as close as our very breath!
> 
> *I AM SO BLESSED TO BE A BELIEVER IN JESUS CHRIST...A CHRISTIAN WHO IS NOT ASHAMED OF THE GOSPEL, FOR IT IS THE POWER OF SALVATION TO ALL WHO WILL BELIEVE!!!
> *
> Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> *Amen....
> *
> BLESSED are those who are persecuted because of Him...who stand up for Him... that's a good thing.


Amen....thank you, Laela!

Jesus stood up for us by laying down His life...the least we could do is to bless His Name and live our lives with gratefulness!!!


----------



## Laela

Lest some forget...There *is *power in the name of 
*Jesus* (even when it's whispered)  

Stay Encouraged in the Lord today.... :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EduKNYVBKH8
> 
> This song is in my spirit today as I Praise Him all day long....
> It's the anthem of the Lord's renown.
> _
> Holy is the Lord God Almighty
> The earth is filled with His glory
> Holy is the Lord God Almighty
> The earth is filled with His glory
> The earth is filled with His glory_


That song was beautiful, Laela.  I love contemporary Christian music...listen to it often.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Listening to them all morning...love Pastor Mark Mohr...what a warrior for Christ!!!

*Christafari*
SELAH 
Psalm 149:3 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF0oWhkzV6s&feature=related

Many them fear, no fear I, NOT I, NOT I, don't want them life, a  suicide, NOT I, NOT I 
Plenty run, nowhere to hide, NOT I, NOT I, I Run to Yeshua, I confide, I  & I survive. 

Chorus: 
SELAH * Come dance before the Father, SELAH * Thanks and praise I will  utter 
SELAH * Lucifer him no bother, SELAH * Zion here now my brother 

Many them hate, no hate for I, NOT I, NOT I. 
Them love war, famine,  genocide, NOT I, NOT I 
DRUGS!! Take them body for a ride, never I, NEVER DIE. 
Need a Savior's,  love inside, I abide with Jesus Christ. 

Chorus. 

Praise JAH, JAH, no death  for I, NOT I, NOT I 
I man live eternal life, YES I, yes I Crucifixion, Jesus die, His death  for I, YOU AND I*  Price now paid see Jesus rise, UP HIGH, so cry! 

Chorus 3X.

*************
ETA: Here's a little history on the group



*CHRISTAFARI BIOGRAPHY*

Christafari are trailblazers, continually pioneering the genre of Gospel reggae in the U.S. and throughout the world. They have performed in 46 states, 50 nations, at two Olympic Games and even before the President of the United States of America. This multicultural 9-member group is lead by vocalist and founder, pastor Mark Mohr. With their blend of traditional roots and contemporary dancehall reggae, they proclaim an uncompromising message of hope and salvation to this lost generation. After two decades, the band is going stronger than ever with a new album and a relentless tour schedule that will have them performing 100 shows in 25 nations.

*CHRISTAFARI HISTORY*

Christafari was founded in 1989 by songwriter, producer, and lead vocalist, Mark Mohr. Raised in a Christian family, Mark strayed from his spiritual upbringing during his teens and turned to hard drugs, alcohol and even growing marijuana. After having an undeniable encounter with God at a youth camp just before turning 18, Mohr re-committed his life to God and took what he now calls his "Freedom Step" out of addiction. At that point, his greatest desire was to help others step out of the same bondage that once entangled him. He felt God impressing on his heart to start the first gospel reggae band in America. It would be a counter-cult, drug aversion ministry that used the uplifting sounds of reggae to bring the lost into the light. This fledgling band was birthed just two weeks later at a camp talent show. He initially called the group The Christafarians and then later shortened the name to Christafari (pronounced CHRIST-AH-FAR-EYE) inspired by the Greek word given to a group of people who collectively represent Christ. "The best advice I was ever given was to go to Bible College so I could be theologically and doctrinally sound," says Mark. 

He studied at BIOLA University in Los Angeles, majoring in Christian Education. During his years at BIOLA, the group continued taking shape as Mark wrote songs for Christafari's first three albums, "Reggae Worship Vol. 1" (Frontline), "Soul Fire" and "Valley of Decision" (Gotee). "Valley of Decision" went on to become the best selling gospel reggae album in the history of the genre.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Laela said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EduKNYVBKH8
> 
> This song is in my spirit today as I Praise Him all day long....
> It's the anthem of the Lord's renown.
> _
> Holy is the Lord God Almighty
> The earth is filled with His glory
> Holy is the Lord God Almighty
> The earth is filled with His glory
> The earth is filled with His glory_



Thank you for this.  I love singing this song at my church.  _*as I sing it now*_

God is a God of answered prayers.

"Draw near to God and He will draw near to you." James 4:8


----------



## Reminiscing

14 And we are confident that he hears us whenever we ask for anything that pleases him. 15 And since we know he hears us when we make our requests, we also know that he will give us what we ask for. - *1 John 5:14-15*

Thanking God in advance for answering the prayer I have before Him!


----------



## Guitarhero

For all the oppressions suffered at the hands of scoffers, we will keep the fire alive.  From here to Calcutta and everywhere in between, the world's poorest and Blackest have suffered all throughout the ages and have been hated upon with the most heinous of depictions but it's okay.  For every man that lives righteously, no matter his faith, there is One who hears and rewards.  He will raise up this poorly flock one day because we have not forgotten our Creator.  



Zephaniah 3:12 "But I will leave among you A humble and lowly people, And they will take refuge in the name of the LORD


----------



## OhmyKimB

I am going through a major trial.

I feel it's at my own hand, because I was warned and God used the same person hurting me to tell me what I needed to be doing and I didn't listen. And warned me before it started what was going to happen. Then led me to scripture when I asked was it from Him (Amos 3:7).

Anyhow. There are things He is trying to fix in me. And many lessons I should of learned but haven't. Like to love myself and to communicate. Well, I guess everything started last week, but I'm finally grounded enough in God that I'm trying to press on and I'm not crying every five mintues. But the tasks that I felt he put into my face to begin working on three weeks ago he has just reaffirmed today.  

So can you ladies pray for me, I'm really going to go to therapy. I really have a lot of anger, bitterness, stress, and depression that I let run a muck in my life, and I have to stop it. God has brought me really far, and I want to go to someone who can help me get it all out, and then learn to deal with everything effectively from now on.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Kimbb said:


> I am going through a major trial.
> 
> I feel it's at my own hand, because I was warned and God used the same person hurting me to tell me what I needed to be doing and I didn't listen. And warned me before it started what was going to happen. Then led me to scripture when I asked was it from Him (Amos 3:7).
> 
> Anyhow. There are things He is trying to fix in me. And many lessons I should of learned but haven't. Like to love myself and to communicate. Well, I guess everything started last week, but I'm finally grounded enough in God that I'm trying to press on and I'm not crying every five mintues. But the tasks that I felt he put into my face to begin working on three weeks ago he has just reaffirmed today.
> 
> So can you ladies pray for me, I'm really going to go to therapy. I really have a lot of anger, bitterness, stress, and depression that I let run a muck in my life, and I have to stop it. God has brought me really far, and I want to go to someone who can help me get it all out, and then learn to deal with everything effectively from now on.



Romans 8: 1-2 NASB
_Therefore there is  now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus. For the law of the  Spirit of life in Christ Jesus has set you free from the law of sin and  of death.  _

I will pray for you, sis.  I know that the Lord will gather you up in His arms and speak to your heart about His plans for your life.  He will never, ever leave you, nor will He ever forsake you.  You are His baby girl and He will fight for you, that you may grow in your walk with Him.

Learn from your mistakes...don't hold on to them.  Keep your eyes ahead, not to the left, not to the right and certainly don't look behind you.  Keep pressing forward and seeing Jesus as the Captain of your life!  He will not disappoint you!

Blessings to you, always....N&W


----------



## OhmyKimB

Nice & Wavy said:


> Romans 8: 1-2 NASB
> _Therefore there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus. For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus has set you free from the law of sin and of death. _
> 
> I will pray for you, sis. I know that the Lord will gather you up in His arms and speak to your heart about His plans for your life. He will never, ever leave you, nor will He ever forsake you. You are His baby girl and He will fight for you, that you may grow in your walk with Him.
> 
> Learn from your mistakes...don't hold on to them. Keep your eyes ahead, not to the left, not to the right and certainly don't look behind you. Keep pressing forward and seeing Jesus as the Captain of your life! He will not disappoint you!
> 
> Blessings to you, always....N&W


 

Thanks NW.

He's even told me what's coming. He warned me about the whole thing, I just didn't know what it would take for me to be able to accomplish his tasks. And right now God has more faith in me then I have in myself, because everything is just rolling like waves in and out and knocking me down.

And I want what he promised me so bad, but somehow...ugh I'm just confused. I feel like I'm not doing enough, I feel like I don't have enough time, I feel like if I don't do it I'll miss my season and have to wait again.

I have a lot of issues going on.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Kimbb said:


> Thanks NW.
> 
> He's even told me what's coming. He warned me about the whole thing, I just didn't know what it would take for me to be able to accomplish his tasks. And right now God has more faith in me then I have in myself, because everything is just rolling like waves in and out and knocking me down.
> 
> And I want what he promised me so bad, but somehow...ugh I'm just confused. I feel like I'm not doing enough, I feel like I don't have enough time, I feel like if I don't do it I'll miss my season and have to wait again.
> 
> I have a lot of issues going on.


If He has told you what it is, how it's going to come to pass...have faith that He will bring you through it.  You must trust Him, Kimbb...with your very life. (Trust that what He has promised, He is able to perform in your life!)

Don't allow the spirit of confusion to come in and cause you to not do what the Lord has told you to do.  

Obedience is better than sacrifice.

Stop thinking so much and just spend time with God, praying and studying His Word....He is working everything out right now for your good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

_'For I know the plans that I have for you,' declares the LORD, 'plans  for welfare and not for calamity to give you a future and a hope. _Jeremiah 29:11 NASB


----------



## Nicole9

One friend posted: 
*"2010 is going to be the year that you want it to be. If you want more love, then show more love. If you want more peace, then be more peaceful. Expect things to change and they will. Keep doing the same things and you will get the same results."*

This our Above and Beyond year!!!! I am truly blessed .


----------



## Laela

*Proverbs 21:30*
_"There is NO wisdom, nor understanding nor counsel against the Lord"_ - *KJV*

There is no wisdom, no insight, no plan that can succeed against the LORD *-NIV*

There is no wisdom, no insight, no plan that can succeed against the LORD - *Amplified*

Nothing clever, nothing conceived, nothing contrived, can get the better of God - *The Message*

Lord, thank you for YOUR wisdom today.... :Rose:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Msjones1 sent me a message with this song The Best In Me..by Marvin  Sapp..I just keep listen to it over and over and over..and I hate feeling like this like things can actually go in my favor..my life can be of strength..Lord I just praise you for another chance..not a 2nd or 34th but for another chance..I'm glad and blessed from the top of my head to the soles of my feet..God sees me for what he created and God creations last..built God tough


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*"I need you more, more than yesterday. 
*

*I  need you Lord, more than words can say. 
*

*I need you more than ever  before, 
*

*I need you Lord, I need you Lord. 
*

*More than the air I breathe, 
*

*more than the song I sing, 
*

*more than the next heartbeat. 
*

*More than  anything." 
*

*And Lord as time goes by,  
*

*I'll be at your side, 
*

*Cause I never want to go back, to my old life.
*


----------



## PinkPebbles

Every time I come across _Footprints in the Sand Poem_ it reminds me of how the Lord kept me, even when I didn't want to be kept at times. I'm truly grateful for God's unconditional love, grace, and mercy....

*Footprints in the Sand Poem**
*
*Last night I **had a dream**. I dreamed I was walking along the beach with **the* *[FONT=arial! important]Lord[/FONT]**. Across the sky flashed scenes from my life. For each scene, I noticed two sets of **footprints in the sand**: one belonged to me, the other to the Lord.  

After the last scene of my life flashed before me, I looked back at the footprints in the sand. I noticed that at many times along the path of my life, especially at the very lowest and saddest times, there was only one set of footprints.

This really troubled me, so I asked the Lord about it.  “Lord, you said once I decided to follow you, You’d walk with me all the way. But I noticed that during the saddest and most troublesome times of my life, there was only one set of footprints. I don’t understand why, when I needed You the most, You would leave me.” 

The Lord replied, “My son, my precious child, I love you and I would never leave you. During your times of suffering, when you could see only one set of footprints, it was then that I carried you.”*​


----------



## OhmyKimB

There's a PRAISE

On the inside

That I can't keep to myself


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord I am asking for your forgiveness.  I am repenting for not following you Word.  I realized how far out I have stepped and pray that you will direct my feet back to your path.  The Holy Spirit has left me convicted and I am physically upset with my own stupidity.  How easy it was for me to get caught up with the crowd and forget that you are who I life for.  I know we all fall short of the glory of God but I know I made a conscious decision to go against You and your Word and live in my flesh.  I am comforted by the fact that you  God are a loving, forgiving, disciplinarian and there is no condenmation in you.  Lord I repent from my sin, I will walk away from my wrongdoings and adjust my heart back into alignment of your will.  Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Kimbb said:


> There's a PRAISE
> 
> On the inside
> 
> That I can't keep to myself


Let it OUT, my sweet sister...let it OUT!!! 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Lord I am asking for your forgiveness.  I am repenting for not following you Word.  I realized how far out I have stepped and pray that you will direct my feet back to your path.  The Holy Spirit has left me convicted and I am physically upset with my own stupidity.  How easy it was for me to get caught up with the crowd and forget that you are who I life for.  I know we all fall short of the glory of God but I know I made a conscious decision to go against You and your Word and live in my flesh.  I am comforted by the fact that you  God are a loving, forgiving, disciplinarian and there is no condenmation in you.  Lord I repent from my sin, I will walk away from my wrongdoings and adjust my heart back into alignment of your will.  Amen.


I cried  reading this prayer.  I thank God for your heart....


----------



## aribell

I had a really nice conversation with one of the professors from whom I rent a room.  He is an old testament scholar and I got to pick his brain about different things.  Here's an interesting thought:  the only Scriptures the new testament had were the Old Testament.  They had the oral narratives of the Gospels, and bit by bit different churches had the individual letters addressed to them.  But their Bible was the OT and that is how they understood Jesus and the Gospel story.  Even in Acts, the Bereans were noted for "searching the Scriptures" to see if what Paul was telling them was correct.  They judged what Paul was saying not by referencing NT letters, but by looking at OT laws and prophecies.

The conversation really re-awakened my love of the OT laws, stories and prophecies.  There's so much more to understand in them.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Praise God today is my Birthday! I am free today b/c of the Blood of Jesus!


----------



## Renewed1

Highly Favored8 said:


> Praise God today is my Birthday! I am free today b/c of the Blood of Jesus!


 
Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Renewed1

I posted this in the Career thread....

WOW!  I feel that I'm going to have several job offers by June, 2010.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope and pray that I'm hearing from God about my life career.I have always wanted to be an attorney even though some of my motives were wrong ie showing off to those who left me but I want to help people and make a good living.I want my mba and jd adn I'm going to have to come with it.I know God doesn't give us a spirit of fear but of strength and a sound mind..Lord I need you more than ever


----------



## Guitarhero

nicola.kirwan said:


> I had a really nice conversation with one of the professors from whom I rent a room.  He is an old testament scholar and I got to pick his brain about different things.  Here's an interesting thought:  the only Scriptures the new testament had were the Old Testament.  They had the oral narratives of the Gospels, and bit by bit different churches had the individual letters addressed to them.  But their Bible was the OT and that is how they understood Jesus and the Gospel story.  Even in Acts, the Bereans were noted for "searching the Scriptures" to see if what Paul was telling them was correct.  They judged what Paul was saying not by referencing NT letters, but by looking at OT laws and prophecies.
> 
> The conversation really re-awakened my love of the OT laws, stories and prophecies.  There's so much more to understand in them.



!!!!  It's not OLD but eternal. I think calling it "old" is a disservice because everything in it was a forerunner, precursor, pre-vision into the fulfillment.  And there are yet things to come now.  I always like to say that christianity didn't just pop up from out of nowhere.  I wish I could have been there to listen to the professor!!!  Moments like that you carry with you the rest of your life


----------



## Guitarhero

Well, we need Your touch now, Lord. We need it now!!!!!  I trust in You.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Highly Favored8 said:


> Praise God today is my Birthday! I am free today b/c of the Blood of Jesus!


 
......!!!


----------



## foxee

Highly Favored8 said:


> Praise God today is my Birthday! I am free today b/c of the Blood of Jesus!


:birthday2


----------



## Highly Favored8

Changed said:


> Happy birthday!!!


 


PinkPebbles said:


> ......!!!


 


foxee said:


> :birthday2


 


Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## aribell

Jesus said that we were to confront fellow brethren who have sinned against us.  How does this apply to interpersonal issues?  If a friend and I have "issues" which aren't exactly overt sins against one another, how does the Lord mandate that we handle them?  Good communication is important, but is it ever okay to just drop a friendship and keep it moving without going through the "I feel x because you did y..."?


----------



## aribell

CreoleNat said:


> !!!!  It's not OLD but eternal. *I think calling it "old" is a disservice because everything in it was a forerunner, precursor, pre-vision into the fulfillment.  *And there are yet things to come now.  I always like to say that christianity didn't just pop up from out of nowhere.  I wish I could have been there to listen to the professor!!!  *Moments like that you carry with you the rest of your life *



Okay, the Hebrew Scriptures then. 

And yes, it really deeply impacted me.  I'm not sure exactly why or how, but I really felt a renewed love for the Scriptures and study that was sorely needed.  

The conversation started when I asked him about a divorce law in Deuteronomy 24 which says that if a man divorces a woman, then she marries another man and he divorces her as well, that she can never go back to her first husband after having married a second man--even if the 2nd husband dies--as that would be "an abomination" to the Lord.

The prof. pointed out that Jeremiah uses that law in Jeremiah 3 to ask how it is possible for Israel to return to God, her first husband, after having been adulterous with other gods.  According to the law, it is impossible, the first Husband cannot accept her back, as she has been defiled.  _But_, if Israel is made holy/clean again, then she may return to the Lord, her first husband.  Thus, Jeremiah speaks of God writing His law on their hearts, which points forward to the Gospel and our holiness being infused through Christ.

The conversation gave me a new angle from which to find truth and understanding in the Scriptures.  I'm excited about Bible reading again.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood

Jeremiah 29:11 - "'For I know the plans I have for you,' declares the LORD, 'plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.'"


----------



## Guitarhero

Ever wonder about whether you are on the right path or maybe the wrong one that will only disappoint further but it appears like an emergency solution to something?  And if you take it, fear will set in that you'll be disappointed again?   But you find that where you've come to in the recent past was absolutely the right one in retrospect.  Unfortunately,   what's lying in front of you is equally scary and unsecure and you fear just like before?  Please pray for me.  I don't think things should look like this.  I am simply tired.


----------



## Sharpened

I get the feeling that time is slipping away from us... fast and pray time!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

CreoleNat said:


> Ever wonder about whether you are on the right path or maybe the wrong one that will only disappoint further but it appears like an emergency solution to something?  And if you take it, fear will set in that you'll be disappointed again?   But you find that where you've come to in the recent past was absolutely the right one in retrospect.  Unfortunately,   what's lying in front of you is equally scary and unsecure and you fear just like before?  Please pray for me.  I don't think things should look like this.  I am simply tired.


This is why we overcome fear with faith!  Faith brings hope, and hope never, ever disappoints!

No matter what it looks like in front of you, your armor protects (Ephesians 6:10) you and causes you to advance and not retreat!  Not looking at the things that can be seen, but the things that are not seen: for the things which are seen are temporary and subject to change, yet the things which are not seen are eternal...stable and you can always depend upon!!!

I will be praying for you, sis....all is well


----------



## Guitarhero

Nice & Wavy said:


> This is why we overcome fear with faith!  Faith brings hope, and hope never, ever disappoints!
> 
> No matter what it looks like in front of you, your armor protects (Ephesians 6:10) you and causes you to advance and not retreat!  Not looking at the things that can be seen, but the things that are not seen: for the things which are seen are temporary and subject to change, yet the things which are not seen are eternal...stable and you can always depend upon!!!
> 
> I will be praying for you, sis....all is well



Thank you so much!  God just gave me a little extension and we can make it through.  I just got a further glimpse of this:

Jeremiah 29:11 - "'For I know the plans I have for you,' declares the  LORD, 'plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope  and a future.'" 		


Please pray for my family as well, my cousin is dying of panreatic cancer and the shock of it has hit us all so very hard.


----------



## Laela

I've come to realize that one who understands the _context _of any situation/event in the Bible can easily apply it their personal life today.  It's truly a blessing that once I understand the context of a particular Scripture or verse, it applies to me on personal level.... any Scripture, at any time. This goes beyond literal language.

That's God's Revelation knowledge flowing freely... and I'm still digging.


----------



## chickle

God is good! I can't even express how joyful I feel!

This song brought me to tears today!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApjyAnt4-qE


----------



## Laela

A _Blessed _Good Friday to everyone!

:Rose:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

On my way to church service about the last 7 words.  I think this will be very interesting and spiritually uplifting.  I'm really looking forward to the Good Friday service.  Happy Resurrection Weekend everyone!!


----------



## Angelicus

Exodus 26:31 "You shall make a veil of blue and purple and scarlet material and fine twisted linen; it shall be made with cherubim, the work of a skillful workman...

... And then He TORE it! Thank you God for this day!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Wonders am I not a goodie christian bc I don't go to church,i don't stay extra positive(fake) all the time,I don't believe the hype,and I would rather really be doing something than being a any body service Sunday..


----------



## Guitarhero

If only we could accomplish this in ourselves, we could conquer the world in love. We could repair the world!!


1 Cor 13:3 And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing.

1 Cor 13:4-7 Charity suffereth long, and is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up, Doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil; Rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth; Beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things. (KJV)

1 Cor 13:4-7 Love is patient, love is kind, {and} is not jealous; love does not brag {and} is not arrogant, does not act unbecomingly; it does not seek its own, is not provoked, does not take into account a wrong {suffered,} does not rejoice in unrighteousness, but rejoices with the truth; bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. (NAS)


----------



## Sharpened

Jesus > Paul
  Jesus > all of the Apostles
  Jesus > Moses and the Prophets
  Jesus > Bible
Jesus=The Word of God


----------



## Triniwegian

Thank you Heavenly Father for all the blessings you have showered on me.
Sometimes I don't feel I deserve it... I pray that I will one day become the person that is worthy of your blessings.


----------



## Highly Favored8

This is so strong in my heart today and every day! Love this worship song.

What can wash away my sin? 

"What can wash away my sin?
Nothing but the blood of Jesus;
What can make me whole again?
Nothing but the blood of Jesus."

Have a blessed Easter Sunday- Everyone.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to be happy but I don't feel I deserve it and my never feel that way..Im only happy knowing death is promised..it will be too late for me to change I just need to manage and struggle through until..


----------



## HeChangedMyName

32 souls saved today.  All youth, probably all under age 25.  mixture of seemingly thuggish boys and girls that you'd assume didn't know Jesus at all if you didn't know them personally.  But God sent them to church today for a purpose and that purpose was fulfilled.  go Jesus! go Jesus! go Jesus! go Jesus!


----------



## BrandNew

Woke up with this song on my mind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaGelu2b2Qs

I felt myself slipping, and I did fall. Every time I step outside the will of God I see the consequences almost immediately. I admit, I can't do this on my own. I need him!

I was extended the right hand of fellowship yesterday


----------



## Laela

"Believe what the Word  says you are, and that is  what you will become. Believe what the devil says you are, and you will become that. The choice is yours." - Joyce Meyer
*
Prov 23:7*


----------



## KPH

Dude and Dudette..what is with the $30 prayer line?  (Me no likey)


----------



## Angelicus

I made a mistake -- I was trying to pay my tithe online and put in my whole check amount by mistake... then I pressed backspace and it took out my whole check amount again  Remind me to never pay stuff online while I am sick.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im tired of going around the same blank mountain..is even possible for change..I will fake it I guess..one day I might get to the christian promise..


----------



## PinkPebbles

Galatians 6:9 

*And let us not be weary in well doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not. *


----------



## Renovating

GoddessMaker said:


> Im tired of going around the same blank mountain..is even possible for change..I will fake it I guess..one day I might get to the christian promise..


 
 I don't think you should fake it. All through the book of Psalms, David was REAL with God about how he felt.  I think we must use discretion with man and be REAL with GOD. 

_Psalms 3:4  To the *LORD* I cry aloud,  and he answers me from his holy hill.  Selah _

_Psalms 4:1 _ Answer me when I call to you, O my righteous God. 
Give me relief from my distress; be merciful to me and hear my prayer

Psalms 5:1-3  Give ear to my words, O LORD, consider my sighing. 
 Listen to my cry for help,  my King and my God,  for to you I pray.   In the morning, O LORD, you hear my voice; in the morning I lay my requests before you and wait in expectation.


***** Re: going around the same black mountain- http://www.churchisraelforum.com/the_wilderness_experience.htm


----------



## Laela

I received a good word on weariness from Joyce Meyer yesterday that lifted my spirit that I will share.

The type of Strength and Renewal that we *need *when we get spiritually weary only comes from God, not from our own strength. For this to happen, we must decide to meet God half-way. When we do all we can, we let go and let God do the rest (what we can't do), so we don't allow ourselves to get bogged down with unnecessary worrying. This is what adding the Super to the Natural means.

Miracles come in CANs
I CAN get up this morning with an upbeat attitude;
I CAN see the good in something bad
I CAN smile today.
I CAN count my blessings
I CAN...

No one can do this for us. This isn't New Age, this is Faith at work. And there is nothing fake about exercising our Faith.  

*Isaiah 40:31*

"_But they that wait upon the LORD
shall renew their strength;
they shall mount up with wings as EAGLES
they shall run, and not be weary;
and they shall walk, and not faint_"


----------



## aribell

The Lord is faithful...He's never failed me yet!  He came through for me in a great way today, when there was nothing left to do but to simply wait for Him to show up.  The Lord is faithful indeed!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I praise God for this past Holy Week leading up to Resurrection Sunday!  I have experienced the Lord in a whole new way and I feel FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Went to Bible Study which is more than just studying the Bible but how it effects us and how to practically live it out.  Tonight was about Revelation 20-21 based on the Sermon on Revelation 20:6.   We are constantly dying to sin and being resurrected.  Some times we are dying to a way of thinking, other times it is to a habit or deed and we are resurrected/changed each time.  The life of a Christian is constantly being a state of going into a trial, in a trial, or coming out of a trial as we are being shaped and molded into Christ's likeness.  As we go through trials it is good to remind ourselves that the goal/reward of being a Christian is spending Eternity with God the Father and Jesus Christ in the New Jerusalem.  How amazing is that?!?!?  Thank you Jesus for overcoming death and reconciling us (me) with God.  Amen!!


----------



## Guitarhero

Bishop Veron Ashe is simply amazing.

I hate being misunderstood.  Sigh.  But whatever, God has definitely got my back, I'm His child for sure.


----------



## PG480

Thank you Lord for your grace. I could be anxious about soo many things right now, but it is only through your grace, that I am able to rest and have peace in the midst of the storm. It amazes me everytime how you keep me. THANK YOU LORD.


----------



## aribell

Today I thought about:

***How it can be easy to try to strong-arm God into granting what we want, like the only way we can expect something of Him is if it's owed to or promised us.  But Jesus already said He is our good father.  So why is it so hard for me to just ask Him for what I want, knowing that I can expect good things from His hand?

***How Jesus' love was freely offered, but we will still be accountable for rejecting it.  We talk of love requiring nothing in return, but I think that there is always some kind of reciprocity required with genuine love.  Not tit for tat, but definitely a _response_ in kind.

***How you have to start living the life you want and cannot wait for it to come to you.  Be the person you want to be _today_.

***Grace is necessary in friendships and other relationships to remain close to one another.  Being critical of one another kills relationships.


----------



## Laela

I love this Psalms! 

*Psalm 124*
A song of ascents. Of David.
 1 If the LORD had not been on our side—
       let Israel say-

 2 if the LORD had not been on our side
       when men attacked us,

 3 when their anger flared against us,
       they would have swallowed us alive;

 4 the flood would have engulfed us,
       the torrent would have swept over us,

 5 the raging waters
       would have swept us away.

 6 Praise be to the LORD,
       who has not let us be torn by their teeth.

 7 We have escaped like a bird
       out of the fowler's snare;
       the snare has been broken,
       and we have escaped.

 8 Our help is in the name of the LORD,
       the Maker of heaven and earth


----------



## Lex_Artis

G_d is amazing!


----------



## loolalooh

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Went to Bible Study which is more than just studying the Bible but how it effects us and how to practically live it out. Tonight was about Revelation 20-21 based on the Sermon on Revelation 20:6. We are constantly dying to sin and being resurrected. Some times we are dying to a way of thinking, other times it is to a habit or deed and we are resurrected/changed each time. *The life of a Christian is constantly being a state of going into a trial, in a trial, or coming out of a trial as we are being shaped and molded into Christ's likeness.* As we go through trials it is good to remind ourselves that the goal/reward of being a Christian is spending Eternity with God the Father and Jesus Christ in the New Jerusalem. How amazing is that?!?!? Thank you Jesus for overcoming death and reconciling us (me) with God. Amen!!


 
I've heard the bolded stated before in different ways, but the way you stated it really hit me ... really sunk into me.  Thanks for sharing!  Trials are necessary.


----------



## ToyToy

I want to hear God *clearly*!!


----------



## Blessed626

I'm so thankful to God for allowing me to purchase my first car today!!! It's been a long road filled with broken promises from my dad ("I'll get you one next year," "You'll get one when you graduate" [which was in '07]), lots of dependency on my friends to take me everywhere I needed to go, and months of not visiting my family.

But I'm so thankful for my Father who has never left me and has blessed me with so many people who are willing to help me. I'm also thankful for the ability to work and go to school, the discipline to save my money, and the resources available that helped me along the way. My family is not able to help me financially so I didn't have it as easy as some of my friends. But that just makes this all mean so much more!

AHHH!!! I'M JUST SO BLESSED!!!! 

Oh, and it's an '04 Chevy Malibu w/ low mileage. It drives like new!


----------



## chickle

Lord, I need and want to be closer to you, but I can't find you.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just got home after one of the best most educational days ever!!!  My church hosted the Frequency Conference: Tuning into the Frequency of Jesus Christ.  The teaching was amazing.  Matt Chandler taught Basic Hermeneutics and the 2nd Main Session from Colossians 1:13-20 and is preaching tomorrow at both services.  Then my pastor taught Basic Bible Study Methods and the 1st Main Session on Christology 101.  I was rocked by all that was taught and look forward to knowing Jesus better through accurate study of his word.  God is so good!!


----------



## strenght81

Father, the one thing I didn't want to do _seems_ like my only option! Please bring me guidance on this decision. Allow me to act accordingly; I do not want to be the reason for my own downfall. Allow me to focus on the positives, yet be aware of the possible negatives. Allow me to use great judgement and not be fearful of what's to come. Allow other options to arise, if that's your plan for me. Guide my steps and mind, lord. I will continue to put my faith and trust in you. Thank you for granting me peace of mind on this matter, as each day goes by. In your son jesus name, Amen!! 

ETA: " I will instruct you and teach you in the way you should go; I will counsel you and watch over you. Do not be like the horse or the mule, which have no understanding but must be controlled by bit and bridle or they will not come to you. Many are the woes of the wicked, but the lord's unfailing love surrounds the man who trusts in him. Rejoice in the lord and be glad, you righteous; sing, all you who are upright in heart" Psalm 32:8-11


----------



## strenght81

nana13 said:


> Lord, I need and want to be closer to you, but I can't find you.



"Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you.  You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. I will be found by you" Jeremiah 29:12-14


----------



## Laela

When my Burdens outweigh my Praises, it's time to Pray.


----------



## Laela

I believe there are Angels among us on earth... 

_Be not forgetful to entertain strangers, for thereby some have entertained angels unawares_  (Hebrews 13:2)

 "_For He will give His angels charge of you, to guard you in all your ways. On their hands they will bear you up, lest you dash your foot against a stone_" (Psalm 91:11-12)


----------



## Guitarhero

That's an interesting interpretation of the vinegar drink given to Jesus and I don't mean to hijack at all so I'm putting it over here but:

The vinegar was medicated to ease the pains of the sufferer.  But offering them medicine was rather contemptuous so, fake concern.  Jesus refused to keep himself from being altered.   And actually, Jewish law prohibits cruxificion but Roman penal code did not.  So, the provision of medicine was a humane act to reflect  Jewish law's respect for man. The sponge might have been on a hyssop bundle.  Things don't always translate well.


----------



## Laela

No matter what I say / do, God just won't leave me alone. He loves me and I only pray I remain as faithful to Him as He is to me! My heart is full with this thought today.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

The Word of God brings conviction to my soul.....

*James 1: 16-26 (NASB)
*

16 Be not deceived, my  beloved brethren.

 17  Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from  the Father of lights, with whom can be no variation, neither shadow that  is cast by turning.  


 18  Of his own will he brought us forth by the word of truth, that we  should be a kind of firstfruits of his creatures.  


 19 Ye know this, my beloved  brethren. But let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to  wrath:  


 20 for the  wrath of man worketh not the righteousness of God.  


 21 Wherefore putting away all  filthiness and overflowing of wickedness, receive with meekness the  implanted word, which is able to save your souls.  


 22 But be ye doers of the word,  and not hearers only, deluding your own selves.  


 23  For if any one is a hearer  of the word and not a doer, he is like unto a man beholding his natural  face in a mirror:  


 24  for he beholdeth himself, and goeth away, and straightway forgetteth  what manner of man he was.  


 25 But he that looketh into the perfect law, the  law of liberty, and so continueth, being not a hearer that forgetteth  but a doer that worketh, this man shall be blessed in his doing.  


 26  If any man thinketh  himself to be religious, while he bridleth not his tongue but deceiveth  his heart, this man's religion is vain.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Jesus is the best thing that ever happened to me! I wish I could just live in His presence and never do anything else


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Feeling closer to Him than ever.  Weary of false prophets and those whose motives are less than pure.  

Thankful for the 1L Bible study.  

Desiring to learn more about the spiritual gifts.

Overwhelmed with peace and a faith I didn't have just three years ago.  Thankful that He has seen fit to bless me with that gift.  Thankful for my evergrowing discernment.   Praising Him just for filling any and all voids in my life.


----------



## Guitarhero

Freedom in Christ, truly found in the most unexpected of places.  But freedom, true freedom, it is.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Is really seeing the gift of discernment on my life..I see things which I don't want to but it helps me to a degree..i need to embrace my gift..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Love....it truly covers a multiple of sins!

AMEN!!!


----------



## Laela

I'm a Believer, not a doubter. I despise _Religion_. I have a _relationship _with the Most High.


----------



## Sharpened

I feel like a watchman on the wall, but I still have doubt about that. He places information and people in my path that could lead one to believe it, happenstance or what? Even when I don't actively seek info, it comes, sometimes in a torrent. May I have a witness, Lord? Or an explanation, Father? The only thing I know for sure is I can't stop...


----------



## MA2010

Can I have more of you, Lord Jesus? 

Your love never fails me. Never!


----------



## KPH

My pastor's wife preached/talked (made a mess of things) yesterday.  She really needs to enroll in some CLASSES!!!!!!!! STAT!!!!!!!!!wallbash:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*This is beautifully written...may it cause hearts to change because the Lord can only truly work with a changed heart!!!*


*******************
​http://bible.christianity.com/devotionals/fromhisheart/11626754/
*CHANGE MY HEART, O GOD!*​ _*Plow up the hard ground of your hearts,  for now is the time to seek the LORD, that He may come and shower  righteousness upon you."  
*_*Hosea 10:12 NLT*​ When I was in college, I learned to play the guitar.  At first, I  could only play for a short while because my fingers tips were  sensitive; pressing on the strings was painful. After a couple of weeks,  the tips of my fingers became calloused and insensitive to the pain, so  calloused and insensitive in fact that I accidentally ran them across  my razor one day and did not even feel it until it was too late.    

In  the same way finger tips can get calloused and hardened, so too can our  hearts.  Although we can see God do great and mighty things in our  midst, if we are not careful, we can get hardened and deceived by sin  and become insensitive to God's still small voice.  Has that happened to  you?    

King David allowed his heart to get hardened.  He  committed terrible sins, and then covered those sins over with deceit.   As a result, his life was drying up inside.  His vitality and zest for  living was draining away.  But in Psalm 51, he repents and gets his  heart right with God.  He says in verse 17, _"The sacrifice You want  is a broken spirit.  *A broken and repentant heart,* O  God, You will not despise."_  Spiritual renewal and fresh fire from  heaven only come when the heart is first broken and repentant before a  holy God. 

*YOUR HEART CONDITION?*

Is your  heart soft and tender and broken before the Lord, or is it like hard  ground?  

There is only one thing that hardens your heart: sin.   And only one kind of sin: your sin.  My sin cannot harden your heart,  and your sin cannot harden my heart.  Personal sin is what brings the  callousness.  And the longer we continue in personal sin without getting  honest, open and repentant before the Lord, the harder our heart  becomes.  

If you want to see how hard your heart is, ask  yourself this question: *Do the things that break God's heart  break my heart?*  God's heart breaks over sin, does yours?   God's heart breaks over pride and selfishness, does yours?  God's heart  breaks for those who are lost and on the highway to hell, does yours?   God's heart breaks over broken vows, does yours?  God's heart breaks  over injustice, indifference, abuse, abortion and sexual immorality,  does yours?        

Maybe like me, you need to heed the call of  God through the prophet Hosea and ask the Lord to plow up the hard  ground of your heart.  Ask Him to change you and open your eyes to any  bitterness and pride and sin and selfishness that may be lurking within  you.  Ask Him to make your heart like His.  

The time is now to  seek the Lord - and to seek Him with a broken heart.  We will be amazed  at the awesome things He will do when we get our hearts in line with  His.

Love, 



 Jeff Schreve
Pastor
www.fromhisheart.org
[email protected]


----------



## Nice & Wavy

http://www.newfoundationspubl.org/hardnot.htm


----------



## Laela

Thanks for sharing that link... I'll read it a bit later.
But I did notice at a quick glance:

*God does not always judge sin by our actions. He also judges sin because of our inaction.*

The sin of omission .. 


I'll be back !


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Thanks for sharing that link... I'll read it a bit later.
> But I did notice at a quick glance:
> 
> *God does not always judge sin by our actions. He also judges sin because of our inaction.*
> 
> The sin of omission ..
> 
> 
> I'll be back !


Girlllllllllllllll.....it took me over an hour to read it because I kept reading the scriptures in my bible as I was reading.  It's long, but well worth the read

I thought this to be powerful and stayed on this for quite some time:



> *[SIZE=-1]Man with his finite mind cannot  understand an eternal God. We also cannot understand judgment without vengeance.  John, the beloved, informed us:[/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> 
> *[SIZE=-1]"He that loveth not knoweth not  God: for     God is love." *** I John 4:8[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=-1]God is love. God does not love. He is  love. When we come to this understanding, we know we can love because the love of God is in us. Because God is love, His judgment upon mankind is also  bathed in love. God's judgments are always tempered with mercy and love, but  His judgments are also sure and just. Those who believe God is out of touch  with the times need to consider the words that flowed from the pen of the  writer of Hebrews:[/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> 
> *[SIZE=-1]"Jesus Christ the same yesterday,  and to     day, and for ever." *** Hebrews 13:8[/SIZE]*


*
*


----------



## Laela

Amen.... 



*[SIZE=-1]Man with his finite mind cannot   understand an eternal God. We also cannot understand judgment without  vengeance.  John, the beloved, informed us:[/SIZE]* 



*[SIZE=-1]"He that loveth  not knoweth not  God: for     God is love." *** I John 4:8[/SIZE]*

 *[SIZE=-1]God is love. God does not  love. He is  love. When we come to this understanding, we know we can  love because the love of God is in us. Because God is love, His judgment  upon mankind is also  bathed in love. God's judgments are always  tempered with mercy and love, but  His judgments are also sure and just.  Those who believe God is out of touch  with the times need to consider  the words that flowed from the pen of the  writer of Hebrews:[/SIZE]* 



*[SIZE=-1]"Jesus Christ the  same yesterday,  and to     day, and for ever." *** Hebrews 13:8[/SIZE]*


----------



## Pooks

Lord thank you for the many beautiful relationships in my life that I have tended to faithfully which are yielding fruit.  Tis all. :Rose:


----------



## Guitarhero

Pastor K. Cplnd once told me to say "b-bb--bbbb-b-b-" after pressing on my forehead and that speaking in tongues would happen.  It didn't.  I felt like a fool.  I've been suspect ever since.  I know he probably means well.  But, oh well.  It's not wrong to tell that tale.


----------



## PinkPebbles

I thank God for godly friends and for placing people in my life to speak the truth in love. 

_And where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty. 2 Cor. 3:17_


----------



## Laela

ahhh... nevermind.

God is good.. ALL the time.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I KNOW the message got across, this time 

Praying for you......


----------



## Guitarhero

It's about time.  But then again, I think you should step down because you didn't provide the correct example.  And there should be a 3rd council with laypersons involved. Afterall, we provided the victims.  And get some psychometric tests involved in the selection process so that these types are weeded out completely.  Accountability.  Now, what to do with those cases in which there is no overhead structure?  Where do we find the victims now and get the pastoral leaders to fess up?  This is a worldwide problem across all boards.  Shame.  Vow of silence is one thing, accountability is another.  Just don't absolve until it's confessed to the proper authorities.  And if you didn't conform to the world, particularly in the mistreatment and subjugation of Black women,  they would have come out about it already.  But then again, other women would have accused them of being tramps to save face.  Hmpf!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Praying for strength and wisdom as I prepare for my presentation for the Women's Ministry meeting next Thursday.  I pray the Holy Spirit will guide me to the right verses and questions for discussions that will edify the body of believers attending.  I just don't feel ready but I'm seeking God's provision and guidance.


----------



## Laela

From the mouth of babes... my young niece said at age 3: 
"_Granny is Today Yesterday for Tomorrow?"_ I always learn something new from the children in my life! God bless the Children of this world today...


----------



## Laela

I stand in agreement w/ you today, Vonnieluvs, that God speaks through you!

Be blessed


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Praying for strength and wisdom as I prepare for my presentation for the Women's Ministry meeting next Thursday.  I pray the Holy Spirit will guide me to the right verses and questions for discussions that will edify the body of believers attending.  I just don't feel ready but I'm seeking God's provision and guidance.


----------



## dinanicole

authenticitymanifesting said:


> This email I received really made me think.
> 
> 
> Answered Prayer
> The Daily Encourager
> 
> Answered Prayer
> 
> When you pray continually about a concern, don't be surprised at how Christ answers.
> 
> Paul prayed to visit Rome so he could teach the Christians there.
> When he finally arrived in Rome, it was as a prisoner.
> 
> Paul prayed for a safe trip, and he did arrive safely - after getting arrested, slapped in the face, shipwrecked, and bitten by a poisonous snake.
> 
> God's way of answering our prayers are often far from what we expect. When we sincerely pray, God will answer - although in his timing and sometimes in ways we do not expect.


 
I dont mean to be rude but how is that encouraging.   It makes me feel like God's like "if you gonna keep asking imma give THIS to you".  I don't get how that is a good message.  If God didn't want Paul to go there he could just have told him no.  Besides, Paul wanted to do a good thing and spread the word and he got played.  At least thats how I'm reading it. 
Break it down for me.


----------



## Renovating

dinanicole said:


> I dont mean to be rude but how is that encouraging. It makes me feel like God's like "if you gonna keep asking imma give THIS to you". I don't get how that is a good message. *If God didn't want Paul to go there he could just have told him no*. Besides, Paul wanted to do a good thing and spread the word and he got played. At least thats how I'm reading it.
> Break it down for me.


 
I understand. Different things are encouraging to different people. 

Personally, I interpreted this to mean that no matter how bleak my situation may seem at times, it is still working for my good. It reminded me that I cannot expect God to do what I want, the way I want Him to do it. 

The bible tells us to pray w/o ceasing and that email reminded me to look at the big picture and not assume my prayers are not being answered. 

Example: A person prays for a higher position, (career) loses their job, and struggles for a while. Initially, they may think that God did not hear their prayers. A year and a half later, this person gets a position with better benefits and pay at a company located in a more convenient location.  During the struggle it seems as if God has forgotten about us. 

Another revelation I received from that message is that answered prayer is not always without trials. 

Ultimately, I received hope from this message. (hope that through all of my trials, God is working it out and He does hear my prayers.) 

I appreciate your honesty and I understand that everyone interprets things differently. I've felt the same way in the past about daily devotionals.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I just love that Jesus is so popular in conversations.....


----------



## Guitarhero

A prayer that I heard sung.  It's just beautiful.


I sought after You, from the depth of my heart, my Lord Jesus, help me.
Loosen for me, all the bonds of sin, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Be a help to me, so that You may save me, my Lord Jesus, help me.
May Your goodness, come speedily to me, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Overshadow me, with the shadow of Your wings, my Lord Jesus, help me.
In six days You have made, all the creation, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Seven times everyday, I will praise Your name, my Lord Jesus, help me.
All the creation, glorifies Your name, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Yours is the lordship, and the authority, my Lord Jesus, help me.
Make haste O my God, so that You may save me, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Every knee, bows down before You, my Lord Jesus, help me.
All the diverse tongues, together bless Your name, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Turn away Your face, from all of my sins, my Lord Jesus, help me.
Blot out O God, all my iniquities, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

You know my thoughts, and You search my depths, my Lord Jesus, help me.
Create in me, a clean heart, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Your Holy Spirit, do not take away from me, my Lord Jesus, help me.
Incline Your ears, make haste and hear me, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Set before me a law, in the way of Your justice, my Lord Jesus, help me.
Your kingdom O my God, is an eternal kingdom, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

You are the Son of God, I believe in You, my Lord Jesus, help me.
You who carries the sins of the world, have mercy upon me, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Forgive me the multitude, of my iniquities, my Lord Jesus, help me.
All of the souls, together bless Your name, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Have patience with me, do not hasten to destroy me, my Lord Jesus, help me.
Early in the morning, I will rise and bless Your name, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Your yoke is sweet, and Your burden is light, my Lord Jesus, help me.
In the accepted, time hear me, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Oh how beloved, is Your holy name, my Lord Jesus, help me.
Disperse away from me, all of the devils, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.

Sow within me, the seed of Your righteousness, my Lord Jesus, help me.
Grant us Your true peace, and forgive us our sins, my Lord Jesus Christ, help me.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Why am I going backwards?

I'm really not happy and God won't leave me alone, not in the sense that I want him to but it's much easier to just be mad....


and He really is not just leaving me alone.


I'm just frustrated with the circumstances...why  can't I just be frustrated for a minute?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Psalm 139*

* For the director of music. Of David. A psalm. *

 1 O LORD, you have searched me  
       and you know me.  2  You know when I sit and when I rise; 
       you perceive my  thoughts from afar. 
 3  You discern my going out and my lying down; 
       you are familiar  with all my ways. 
 4  Before a word is on my tongue 
       you know it completely, O  LORD. 
 5 You hem me  in—behind and before; 
       you have laid your hand upon me. 
 6 Such knowledge is too  wonderful for me, 
       too lofty for me to attain. 
 7 Where can I go from your  Spirit? 
       Where can I flee from your presence? 
 8 If I go up to the heavens,  you are there; 
       if I make my bed in the depths, [a] you are there. 
 9 If I rise on the wings of the  dawn, 
       if I settle on the far side of the sea, 
 10 even there your hand will  guide me, 
       your right hand will hold me fast. 
 11 If I say, "Surely the  darkness will hide me 
       and the light become night around me," 
 12 even the darkness will not  be dark to you; 
       the night will shine like the day, 
        for darkness is as light to you. 
 13 For you created my inmost being; 
        you knit me together in my mother's womb. 
 14 I praise you because I am fearfully and  wonderfully made; 
       your works are wonderful, 
       I know  that full well. 
 15  My frame was not hidden from you 
       when I was made in the  secret place. 
       When I was woven together in the depths of the  earth, 
 16 your  eyes saw my unformed body. 
       All the days ordained for me 
        were written in your book 
       before one of them came to be. 
 17 How precious to [b] me are your thoughts, O God! 
        How vast is the sum of them! 
 18 Were I to count them, 
       they would  outnumber the grains of sand. 
       When I awake, 
       I am  still with you.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Learning again to trust God with all my heart and lean not on my own understanding.


----------



## mz tracy 25

I now realize Lord, after all this time, that I can't do it on my own. I need you. I need you to have complete and utter control over my life. Every part of it. Help me learn to truly surrender my all to you and let you have your way.


----------



## Guitarhero

People who steal your time, energy and money online are simply thieves!  They should have major gas and diarrhea eternally.  I have no compassion at all for developpers of faux antivirus malicious programs.  It's stealing.  Don't they realize the 10 commandments apply to them as well?  I forgive them, I just don't have any compassion for them, esp. when they jacked me yesterday and then uploaded porn, crashing my system   I hope they get to heaven, but then again, I hope the same for myself.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Some people are just entirely too over the top and fake in how they act as Christians.


----------



## Guitarhero

I truly wish to thank y'all for your respectful participation in _that_ thread.  It is appreciated and I read everyone's thought-filled responses.


----------



## Americka

I thank You for granting me the patience, wisdom, and intelligence to deal with today's situation. I prayed that You would guide me and You did. 

I pray for him daily. I admit that I want him back, but I want him whole even more. If him being whole means we can no longer be, I can live with that. Bless him, please!


----------



## OhmyKimB

I'm really sorry. I didn't mean to get mad.


----------



## Laela

IMHO, to not believe God's Word is to _reject _it.


----------



## foxee

This has been an amazing week!  Even in a bad economy, I have received a huge increase in business - with more to come.  God is so GOOD!


----------



## Guitarhero

Is that theologically sound sir?  But sorry, the great whore of Babylon isn't his mother.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

As I sit on my porch on this beautiful day that the Lord has given to me, I'm reminded of how wonderful the Lord is...as He has given us grass, and flowers, birds and each other.  How can I deny that He is God and Lord over EVERYTHING!!!

I praise you, Father...because you are the reason why I take this breath I just breathed....you give me so much......


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Does anyone know if Shimmie will be returning? I tried pming a member to ask but no response  . . . . 

I am just curious to know how she is and how she is coping since her mother passing.

Thanks.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

lamaravilla said:


> Does anyone know if Shimmie will be returning? I tried pming a member to ask but no response  . . . .
> 
> I am just curious to know how she is and how she is coping since her mother passing.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, I spoke with her on Thursday night and she will be returning.

Since her mother's passing, she has been extremely busy handling many of her mother's affairs, so time on the forum has been a no go.

But, she said that she will be on the forum to answer everyone in the thread that was posted regarding her mother's passing.

I will let her know you asked for her.

Have a good evening.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

This is something that I read, that has blessed me to know end:



> *Gethsemane is the place where, like Jesus, like Paul,  like Joseph, you come face-to-face with your crucifixion and with the  fact that God is in control. Note carefully: If there is to be  resurrection — a new life to emerge from the pain, the betrayal, the  hurtful words — there must be a crucifixion, and if there is to be a  crucifixion — by the Father for the good of many — then there must be a  Gethsemane moment when you say, “Not my will but yours.” There must be a  moment when you say, even when the shadow of pain is falling over you,  “They meant it for evil, but God meant it for good.”*
> 
> *This Gethsemane — your Gethsemane, the moment when  you respond to the pain you have received from others — is the turning  point when you will either go forward as a walking wounded, destined to  carry the burden for years or you will accept the trial as coming from  God and open your life to Him. If you take up your cross and take off  your crown, your response of faith will lead you to total trust in the  Lord and His will for your life — total forgiveness of others and  release of them to the Lord for His will in their lives and total  freedom for you and His wonderful grace being unleashed as a powerful  reality.*


----------



## Americka

I need You right now! I need help understanding. Why is my happiness so fleeting? Why does my joy come with a time limit?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Americka said:


> I need You right now! I need help understanding. Why is my happiness so fleeting? Why does my joy come with a time limit?


----------



## Renovating

I love this FB status I saw today. 


"God never gives us discernment that we may criticize, but that we may intercede." -Oswald Chambers


----------



## Guitarhero

It will be very interesting to see that, in the end, those who others deemed not worthy of the walk were closer to the path than those condemning them of not.  We should all be humble enough to hear His voice.  We should be brave enough to step out on truth.  We should be well-read enough to recognize when it is real.  And we must not reject that true faith is a gift.  But for his mercy, many of us would not ascend to His truth.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

The Lord has reminded me today of this:

_"Remember the word that I said to you, 'A slave is not greater than his  master.' If they persecuted Me, they will also persecute you; if they  kept My word, they will keep yours also."  John 15:20  NAS

_I'm forever grateful that the Lord has me in His hands, and that He speaks to my heart, AND that I hear His voice and the voice of a stranger I will not follow.  I am dying to self, daily...so that He can do great things in me, which He is, and I'm forever thankful and so blessed, that He has chosen me to be one of His servants to do His will!!!

I have received, yet again....another HUGE financial blessing....I can't begin to express how blessed I am for this to have come into my hands....I'm speechless.

He is faithful to me...what more can I say?

Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

...................


----------



## Nice & Wavy

(This is an excerpt from a message entitled, *"GOD of Abundance" *that I read)


​


> David, the man after God’s own heart  said in Psalm                     23: 5, “_*…My cup runs over”*_.  David was talking                   about that overflow.
> 
> 
> 
> When a vessel is filled, the next  thing                   that happens is it overflows. Are you willing to be a  vessel                   of overflow? We need to be vessels of overflow so that  we can                   be a blessing to many.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could contain what God  wants                   you to have, then that is not abundance. When the  abundance                   comes, it is without measure. To get there, we need to  honor                   God’s word above anything else. If you honor God’s                   word, He will honor you. It takes God and us to get it  happen.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to be in line with the word of God to see  God’s                   blessing overtake us.​
> 
> *Abundance for every good work:*​ It is not for our  selfish                   motives God wants to give us that abundance so that we  can                   hoard                     all the things for ourselves.                   God gives to the one that gives because it is a  spiritual principle.                   Luke 6: 38 says, _*“Give                   and it shall be given to you: good measure, pressed  down, shaken                   together and running over                   will be put into your bosom. For with the same measure  that                   you use, it will be measured back to you,”*_.
> ​ Notice three words  here. Good measure, pressed down, shaken                   together and running over. All these talk about how  God wants                   to give back to us. When you give, you might use your  hand                   but when God gives it back to you, there is  multiplication                   and you need a bosom to receive it. Hallelujah.​
> 
> When the little boy  gave 5 loves and 2 fish in the hands of                   Jesus, He blessed it and multiplied it and baskets  were needed                   to collect the remaining food. What abundance! *The  Lord Jesus                   is the same yesterday, today and forever*. He will do  it for                   you. He is no respecter of persons.​
> 
> 2                     Corinthians 9:8 says, _*“And God is able to make all                   grace abound toward you, that you, always having all  sufficiency                   in all things, may have an abundance for every good  work”*_.
> ​ Notice the word,  “abundance”. God is able to make                   it happen for us. When? Always. Where? In all things.  In essence,                   it is God’s will that we never lack at any point in  time                   and there is no deficiency but ‘all sufficiency’.                   We may go through a valley of lack but we don’t stop                   there. How else will we know that our God is  Jehovah-Jireh                   if we never went through the valley of lack? Lack may  endure                   for a while but abundance will surely come.  Hallelujah!
> ​ It is important that  we have a proper                     perspective regarding God’s blessings upon our  lives,                     for He does not pour out His abundant, overflowing  bounty                     upon us because we deserve                   it. God bases the showers of His blessings upon us  based upon                   our obedience to His Word.
> ​ Malachi                     3: 10 *“…open for you the windows of heaven                   and pour out for you such blessing that there will not  be room                   enough to receive it.”* This talks about the  unlimited                   abundance of God’s blessings. I believe that this  includes                   the provision of all that we need from day to day, as  well                   as throughout our lives.
> ​ God is waiting to  “open you the windows of heaven, and                   pour you out a blessing.” It does not happen by  chance.                   It requires obedience to the voice of God.
> ​ Look at the life of  Job. In the darkest                     hours of his life, when he had lost almost  everything, h                     built an altar and offered                   a sacrifice of seven rams and seven bullocks. In his  darkest                   hours, Job’s sacrificial offering brought his  breakthrough                   and abundance of God’s blessing. Job                   42: 10 says, *“The                   Lord gave Job twice as much as he had before”. And  “blessed                   the latter end of Job more than his beginning.”* (Job                   42:12)
> ​ Never give up. Heaven  and Earth shall                     pass away but God’s                   word will not. His will for you in Abundance. Receive  it in                   Jesus’ name.​



I thank the Lord for this message because I am in that "Overflow" in my life and I'm so blessed by it.  I am a witness that when you trust God and believe on HIS WORD, and not doubt that He is able to do above what you ask or think, and when you do what He expects of you, He will surely open up the windows of Heaven and pour out blessings upon your life that you will not be able to receive it ALL!!!

May the Lord continue to add to my life, that I may be a blessing to others!

Amen!

N&W


----------



## Laela

Today I declare I AM BLESSED!


----------



## Laela

i like that...   good point.

Thanks for sharing... 


authenticitymanifesting said:


> I love this FB status I saw today.
> 
> 
> "God never gives us discernment that we may criticize, but that we may *intercede*." -Oswald Chambers


----------



## KnottyGurl

Prayer:
*Bless my family and friends with Your protection and mercy.
*Bless me with continued endurance and patience in all circumstances.
*Bless Your children with opportunities that will keep them on Your path/purpose for their lives.
*Let me please You in all that I am and do.

Praise:
*Thank You for continuing to guide, protect, and reveal Yourself to me. 
*Thank You for new job I've been blessed with.
*Thank You for another day to live, learn and love.
*Thank you for the blessings and corrections that continue to mold and shape me into the person You want me to become.


----------



## Renovating

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.” (Philippians 4:6)


Today is the day my only sibling, my sister, has gastric bypass surgery. Ladies, please join your faith with mine and lift her up to the Lord today. TIA.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.” (Philippians 4:6)
> 
> 
> Today is the day my only sibling, my sister, has gastric bypass surgery. Ladies, please join your faith with mine and lift her up to the Lord today. TIA.


I have lifted your sister up in my prayers.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray list: (y'all can piggyback as you please)

Our scholarships are granted and are generous
We finally have a fair grip on on this health insurance issue for all 
Sinusitis is stopped and no pneumonia develops, allergies are alleviated
We continue to take part in reconciliation
Protection and respect for all citizens and foreigners in this land
That senseless murders stop without the intervening from the Nat'l Guard (good grief)
For prosperity and peace for all


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Knowing that in the end, it's about being with Jesus for eternity, and that keeps me sharing the Gospel of Jesus Christ to the world, without hesitation!

I want His desire to be, my desire.
I want His wants to be, my wants.
I want His love to be embedded in my soul!

Jesus....He is everything to me!


----------



## Renovating

Nice & Wavy said:


> I have lifted your sister up in my prayers. Keep us posted!


 
Thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Thanks I really appreciate it.


That's what sisters are for


----------



## BrandNew

When we can't piece together the puzzle of our own lives, remember the best view of a puzzle is from above. Let Him help put you together. - Terri Guillemets


----------



## Renovating

Thanks for your prayers everyone. Her surgery went very well. 
Thank God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

There is nothing, and I mean absolutely nothing, like having the peace of GOD in your life.

Thank you, Lord...for your peace in my life, that passes all my understanding...it always guards my heart and my mind in You, Christ Jesus!!!


----------



## topsyturvy86

Please watch when u have a few minutes : http://www.sidroth.org/site/News2?a...041&news_iv_ctrl=1141http://www.google.co.uk/

Like a real life bible story. Very faith inspiring


----------



## maxineshaw

I really pray that people would stop seeking council with psychics.  It bothers me every time I see it/hear about it.  Then again...


----------



## Laela

Today's Scripture from my morning radio show
*John 10: 27-30*


*The Message:*
Jesus answered, _"I told you, but you don't believe. Everything I have done has been authorized by my Father, actions that speak louder than words. You don't believe because you're not my sheep. My sheep recognize my voice. I know them, and they follow me. I give them real and eternal life. They are protected from the Destroyer for good. No one can steal them from out of my hand. The Father who put them under my care is so much greater than the Destroyer and Thief. No one could ever get them away from him. I and the Father are one heart and mind."
_
*King James:*
_My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me: And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand. My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand. I and my Father are one._

*Amplified:*
_The sheep that are My own hear and are listening to My voice; and I know them, and they follow Me. And I give them eternal life, and they shall never lose it or perish throughout the ages. [To all eternity they shall never by any means be destroyed.] And no one is able to snatch them out of My hand. My Father, Who has given them to Me, is greater and mightier than all [else]; and no one is able to snatch [them] out of the Father's hand. I and the Father are One._
*
NASB:*
_My sheep (A)hear My voice, and (B)I know them, and they follow Me;
and I give (C)eternal life to them, and they will never perish; and (D)no one will snatch them out of My hand. "[a]My Father, who has given them to Me, is greater than all; and no one is able to snatch them out of the Father's hand. "(E)I and the Father are one." _


----------



## OhmyKimB

So yesterday I broke my head against my mom's rental car, trying to get back into it. I slammed my head so hard that back hurt when I hit my head and I went blank for a minute, and had random traveling pain throughout my skull and back the rest of the night. I had a clip in my hair and that's exactly where I hit. Normally I wear a metal clip in my hair and yesterday I had a plastic one in. The clip just broke. The metal one would of broken me. Thank you Lord.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Uhm there's also a LHCF member who is one of my best friends, she's in the hospital so can everyone lift her in prayer too. I would go visit but I can't get down to Philly right now.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Today's Scripture from my morning radio show
> *John 10: 27-30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Message:*
> Jesus answered, _"I told you, but you don't believe. Everything I have done has been authorized by my Father, actions that speak louder than words. You don't believe because you're not my sheep. My sheep recognize my voice. I know them, and they follow me. I give them real and eternal life. They are protected from the Destroyer for good. No one can steal them from out of my hand. The Father who put them under my care is so much greater than the Destroyer and Thief. No one could ever get them away from him. I and the Father are one heart and mind."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *King James:*
> _My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me: And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand. My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand. I and my Father are one._
> 
> *Amplified:*
> _The sheep that are My own hear and are listening to My voice; and I know them, and they follow Me. And I give them eternal life, and they shall never lose it or perish throughout the ages. [To all eternity they shall never by any means be destroyed.] And no one is able to snatch them out of My hand. My Father, Who has given them to Me, is greater and mightier than all [else]; and no one is able to snatch [them] out of the Father's hand. I and the Father are One._
> *
> NASB:*
> _My sheep (A)hear My voice, and (B)I know them, and they follow Me;
> and I give (C)eternal life to them, and they will never perish; and (D)no one will snatch them out of My hand. "[a]My Father, who has given them to Me, is greater than all; and no one is able to snatch them out of the Father's hand. "(E)I and the Father are one." _
Click to expand...

Amen, and amen!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Kimbb said:


> So yesterday I broke my head against my mom's rental car, trying to get back into it. I slammed my head so hard that back hurt when I hit my head and I went blank for a minute, and had random traveling pain throughout my skull and back the rest of the night. I had a clip in my hair and that's exactly where I hit. Normally I wear a metal clip in my hair and yesterday I had a plastic one in. *The clip just broke. The metal one would of broken me. Thank you Lord.*


He is our help.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Kimbb said:


> Uhm there's also a LHCF member who is one of my best friends, she's in the hospital so can everyone lift her in prayer too. I would go visit but I can't get down to Philly right now.


I just prayed for her...keep us posted on her condition, ok?


----------



## Renovating

Kimbb said:


> Uhm there's also a LHCF member who is one of my best friends, she's in the hospital so can everyone lift her in prayer too. I would go visit but I can't get down to Philly right now.


 
By Jesus' stripes she is healed. I will keep her in my prayers.

God IS faithful.


----------



## Guitarhero

I've wanted to ask this a variety of times but am a little afraid it will be misunderstood.  Have you ever known people who pretend to be righteous but feel there is some evil and ill-will lurking behind them?  I'm talking about pure evil lurking behind someone and you sense it but you have not actually believed it could be so until there comes a time when circumstances and events would just not allow you to ignore it any further?  Hmm.  They could be elders, deacons, pastors, you name it but they are clothed in white like they are pure.  Just something is raw awful like they have the evil eye or something and are attempting to hex the people around them.  It truly warrants prayer of protection because God has revealed to me several and since I like to always think the highest of people, it hurts to know they meant me harm for petty jealousies and whatnot.


----------



## Renovating

^^^^ Unfortunately, I have experienced this. I heed the warning and deal with  them very carefully.


----------



## Reminiscing

Lord, I hear you talking to me but I can't understand everything you're saying.  I don't want to miss the blessing because of confusion.  I pray for clarity and for your will to be done.  In your name, Amen.


----------



## Laela

"God is a _Spirit_: and they that worship him *must *worship him in spirit and in truth." - John 4:24

Thank you, Lord for your Grace and Mercy... I Praise and Worship you today!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

God, you are good and your mercies endure forever!!!


----------



## Renovating

I haven't seen Tailormade post in a while. Does anyone know if she has given birth?
Just in case that is why she has been away, let's all keep her in our prayers and pray that she safely delivers a healthy baby.


----------



## Guitarhero

I declare my lungs free in Jesus' Name!  Amen!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord I pray your will is done this evening.  That the scriptures and words come from your lips and I am simply the vessel.  Lord use me for the Ladies to see just how beautiful you are and that you see us as beautiful because of what Jesus accomplished on the Cross.  I pray you will bind up the spirit of fear and doubt.  That I will rest in the assurance that you are with me always.  In Jesus name. Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Lord I pray your will is done this evening.  That the scriptures and words come from your lips and I am simply the vessel.  Lord use me for the Ladies to see just how beautiful you are and that you see us as beautiful because of what Jesus accomplished on the Cross.  I pray you will bind up the spirit of fear and doubt.  That I will rest in the assurance that you are with me always.  In Jesus name. Amen!


I am in total agreement with this prayer....do your thing for Jesus, girl!!!


----------



## Laela

oh...yeaaah... she may have just had her baby. I recall seeing her ticker really close to the due date. In any event, I hope mom and baby are doing well!




authenticitymanifesting said:


> I haven't seen Tailormade post in a while. Does anyone know if she has given birth?
> Just in case that is why she has been away, let's all keep her in our prayers and pray that she safely delivers a healthy baby.


----------



## strenght81

Lord, keep me and my sister safe during our travels tomorrow. Protect us from any harm on the road. Guide our paths. In jesus name, Amen!!


----------



## Pooks

Lord help me to know when to speak, and when to be silent.  Tongues are so hard to tame, but Your Holy Spirit is and always will be the best teacher.

Blessings to all the CF ladies :Rose:


----------



## Laela

Heavenly Father,

Thank you for being my Jehovah-jireh. Only you understand...


Amen


----------



## BrandNew

From the rising of the sun, until the going down of the same, the name of the Lord is to be praised!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qBSSZakFLI


----------



## Laela

_**listening now***_ Laela grabbing something to wave~:superbanana: 
Praise ye the Lord!
:superbanana:
[that was one of my fave church songs growing up in the islands...thanks for that...brightened my countenance instantly!]:superbanana:

God bless




BrandNew said:


> From the rising of the sun, until the going down of the same, the name of the Lord is to be praised!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qBSSZakFLI


----------



## BrandNew

I was dancing all over my room girl! Love that song, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thank you Lord for blessing the Ladies that were in attendance last night.  Thank you for letting you be seen and not me but that I could communicate what you left in my heart to the Ladies.  It was an awesome time in the Lord.  I was in tears of joy to see the Ladies growing deeper in you and bonding with each other.  I pray this is the beginning of your body working together for Your good.

Ps. Thank you for sending encouraging people to me..that was a blessing in and of itself.


----------



## Americka

Sending up a job prayer for a good e-friend!
Sending up a healing prayer for a former friend!


 You have walked with me when I was weary and dried my tears when I cried. You are an awesomely good God!


----------



## strenght81

I HAVE A TESTIMONY!!!!!

On my way back from my travels (yesterday morning). My sister fell asleep behind the wheel on the highway. This was 3:50 in the morning.  I was dozing off myself, by the grace of GOD I happened to look up and saw that the car was heading towards the wall. I immediately began to scream my sisters name. By that time it was too late, we crashed into the wall anyway, just seconds before I lifted my head from my sleep. She immediately awoke and tried to get control of the car.  After a few struggles she was able to have the car back in a neutral position. We were so lucky that no other car hit us. As a matter of fact a few went right past us, but never hit us... Thank you father!!!  During the time there were no thoughts in my mind that I was going to die, not one feeling. God is so faithful!!!!!!!!!! I knew he would keep us safe, but I never expected it to be in this way. My sister has some minor injuries but for the most part we are both fine.

GOD IS AMAZING, my faith is stronger with every experience. I am glad to be alive. Life is short. I have to admit there were some stupid choices that were made yesterday morning and the evening before that could have prevented this, but everything happens for a reason.  The lord has reavealed most of the reasons already....on my part, lesson learned!!! 

"I will rescue those who love me. I will protect those who trust in my name. When they call on me, I will answer; I will be with them in trouble. I will rescue and honor them. I will reward them with a long life and give them salvation" psalms 91:14-16




strenght81 said:


> Lord, keep me and my sister safe during our travels tomorrow. Protect us from any harm on the road. Guide our paths. In jesus name, Amen!!


----------



## Laela

^^^ Awesome testimony. 

God is good!


----------



## Renovating

strenght81 said:


> I HAVE A TESTIMONY!!!!!
> 
> On my way back from my travels (yesterday morning). My sister fell asleep behind the wheel on the highway. This was 3:50 in the morning. I was dozing off myself, by the grace of GOD I happened to look up and saw that the car was heading towards the wall. I immediately began to scream my sisters name. By that time it was too late, we crashed into the wall anyway, just seconds before I lifted my head from my sleep. She immediately awoke and tried to get control of the car. After a few struggles she was able to have the car back in a neutral position. We were so lucky that no other car hit us. As a matter of fact a few went right past us, but never hit us... Thank you father!!! During the time there were no thoughts in my mind that I was going to die, not one feeling. God is so faithful!!!!!!!!!! I knew he would keep us safe, but I never expected it to be in this way. My sister has some minor injuries but for the most part we are both fine.
> 
> GOD IS AMAZING, my faith is stronger with every experience. I am glad to be alive. Life is short. I have to admit there were some stupid choices that were made yesterday morning and the evening before that could have prevented this, but everything happens for a reason. The lord has reavealed most of the reasons already....on my part, lesson learned!!!
> 
> "I will rescue those who love me. I will protect those who trust in my name. When they call on me, I will answer; I will be with them in trouble. I will rescue and honor them. I will reward them with a long life and give them salvation" psalms 91:14-16


 

To God be the glory! I'm so happy to hear that the two of you are safe. Thanks for sharing.

 The Lord IS our deliverer.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Is negativity a generational curse? Or can it be one, other then just a state of mind?


----------



## Guitarhero

Kimbb said:


> Is negativity a generational curse? Or can it be one, other then just a state of mind?



While I was in and out of consciousness on the sofa yesterday, I awoke to Joel Osteen preaching about this and then some hours later, Charles Stanley   Somebody mentioned attitudes or anger and such and that we store up God's mercy for us and the generations to come with our diligence to His word through our deeds.  That for all the short-comings of our posterity, they are rather prayed up and God brings forth mercy for the generations.  Mind you, it was one of the weightiest sermons I'd ever heard from Osteen.


----------



## Sharpened

Some will throw their cross down in disgust.
Some will hand their cross off to someone else.
Some will drop it and run off in fear.
Some will stroll past it as if it were not there.
Only a tiny amount will bare it until the very end.
Will I have the strength to endure to the very last?


----------



## Butterfly08

^^[email protected] your siggy.

God is good. I EXPECT A MIRACLE. I praise Him in advance, and I give Him room to work it out in His perfect way. I love my Father!


----------



## Laela

I love this word from Joyce Meyer:

"*Timing plays an important part in learning to Trust God. If He did everything we asked for immediately, we would never grow and develop. Timing and Trust are Twins."*


*Heb 6:12* - Amplified
_In order that you may not grow disinterested and become [spiritual] sluggards, but imitators, behaving as do those who through faith (by their leaning of the entire personality on God in Christ in absolute trust and confidence in His power, wisdom, and goodness[a]) and by practice of patient endurance and waiting are [now] inheriting the promises._


----------



## KPH

Pastor breached about baggage on Sunday.  He has bags (luggage) lined up across the pulpit with words such as bitterness, laziness taped to them and by the time he was near ending he had all those bags hanging off of him, then he invited folks to come to the alter and leave their baggage their.  I had a few bags I dropped off and I feel so free.  Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Guitarhero

Proverbs 4

 23 Above all else, guard your heart,
       for it is the wellspring of life. 


I've come to see this scripture as not only spiritual, practical as well to an everyday situation.  Allow nothing and no one to harm your heart.  Guard it well.  It sustains your life, literally.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I'm tired of playing games or going around with you..either some good going to happen or Im too through with religion...I may never totally quit christianity bc somethings are obvious God but Im tired of praying and playing along of getting better if nothing happens..I have played good for the last 5 yrs now you have gone off trying to have me feel emotions..I hate this crap..vent over.


----------



## Laela

*Light Under a Basket*
Mark 4: 21-24

*Also He said to them, “Is a lamp brought to be put under a basket or under a bed? Is it not to be set on a lampstand? 
For there is nothing hidden which will not be revealed, nor has anything been kept secret but that it should come to light. 
If anyone has ears to hear, let him hear.”
Then He said to them, “Take heed what you hear. With the same measure you use, it will be measured to you; and to you who hear, more will be given.*


----------



## divya

Hello ladies! I'm back! 

Hope all is well with you all! Blazing, Jenibo, Jina...I owe you all messages and I promise to get to them soon. 

Love you all.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord thank you for good solid Christian Friends...

Convicted about my prayer life or lack of after reading the Chapter on Prayer in Disciplines of a Godly Woman.  Praying that I will submit my LIFE every aspect of it to YOUR WILL.

Finally, Lord I pray for him and that he keep growing in you.  That when it is in your will you will direct him towards a Godly woman and have a family.  I pray that you keep my thoughts, words, deeds Christ-like and that your will be done in my life.  That my walk with Christ be the first thing in my life and in his.  That I continue to do your work and not distracted by these feelings.


----------



## Laela

_Welcome back divya! _ 




divya said:


> Hello ladies! I'm back!
> 
> Hope all is well with you all! Blazing, Jenibo, Jina...I owe you all messages and I promise to get to them soon.
> 
> Love you all.


----------



## Renovating

I really like this local artist that was featured on our gospel station last week. 

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/niya


----------



## Sharpened

Although it will be a terrible time, if these are the very last days, I want to see how all of His will plays out. Weird, I know...


----------



## Laela

Today my niece on DH's side is 10 years old.. her first decade.  I celebrate her birthday today, and pray she continues to serve God in her youth..Her mom should be proud!


----------



## Guitarhero

This the YT I saw on Hinn the other day.  I've never seen him so broken down before, it's shocking.  I hope and pray they can work things out.  Sadness.  He just plain needs prayer to help him get through this painful period:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0-4wpMbjP8&feature=related


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know I may be seen as the most unchristian in this thread but I sometimes wish I could just stop this religion stuff and just go back into the sea..I miss being desired,I miss being wanted,I miss being a true vixen however if I do then I will just have to go back through the merry go round of life in the religious pursuits later..I just want to be happy..and I won't be until I get a man..


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

GoddessMaker said:


> I know I may be seen as the most unchristian in this thread but I sometimes wish I could just stop this religion stuff and just go back into the sea..I miss being desired,I miss being wanted,I miss being a true vixen however if I do then I will just have to go back through the merry go round of life in the religious pursuits later..I just want to be happy..*and I won't be until I get a man.*.



The bolded will not make you happy. You should never look to a man to make you happy, you make yourself happy.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

That is true to a degree..but it gets tiring not being noticed..you put your best self out there and nothing..I mean ulitimately I have to do it for me but it would be nice to be acknowledged as a woman from time to time..


----------



## Sharpened

GoddessMaker said:


> I know I may be seen as the most unchristian in this thread but I sometimes wish I could just stop this religion stuff and just go back into the sea..I miss being desired,I miss being wanted,I miss being a true vixen however if I do then I will just have to go back through the merry go round of life in the religious pursuits later..I just want to be happy..and I won't be until I get a man..


I strongly recommend taking James 1 to heart:


> 1 James, a servant of God and of the Lord Jesus Christ, to the twelve tribes which are scattered abroad, greeting.
> 
> 2 My brothers, count it all joy when you fall into divers temptations; 3 Knowing this, that the trying of your faith works patience. 4 But let patience have her perfect work, that you may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing.
> 
> 5 If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that gives to all men liberally, and upbraides not; and it shall be given him. 6 But let him ask in faith, nothing wavering. For he that wavers is like a wave of the sea driven with the wind and tossed. 7 For let not that man think that he shall receive any thing of the Lord. 8 A double minded man is unstable in all his ways.
> 
> 9 Let the brother of low degree rejoice in that he is exalted: 10 But the rich, in that he is made low: because as the flower of the grass he shall pass away. 11 For the sun is no sooner risen with a burning heat, but it wither the grass, and the flower thereof falls, and the grace of the fashion of it perishes: so also shall the rich man fade away in his ways.
> 
> 12 Blessed is the man that endures temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord has promised to them that love him. 13 Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempts he any man: 14 But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed. 15 Then when lust has conceived, it brings forth sin: and sin, when it is finished, brings forth death. 16 Do not err, my beloved brothers. 17 Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and comes down from the Father of lights, with whom is no ficklenss, neither shadow of turning. 18 Of his own will begat he us with the word of truth, that we should be a kind of first fruits of his creatures.
> 
> 19 Why, my beloved brothers, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath: 20 For the wrath of man works not the righteousness of God. 21 Why lay apart all filthiness and superfluity of naughtiness, and receive with meekness the engrafted word, which is able to save your souls. 22 But be you doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving your own selves. 23 For if any be a hearer of the word, and not a doer, he is like to a man beholding his natural face in a glass: 24 For he beholds himself, and goes his way, and straightway forgets what manner of man he was. 25 But whoever looks into the perfect law of liberty, and continues therein, he being not a forgetful hearer, but a doer of the work, this man shall be blessed in his deed.
> 
> 26 If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridles not his tongue, but deceives his own heart, this man's religion is vain. 27 Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world.


Religion, works, desires, doing good...none of that matters. We are to grow to desire Him above _*all*_ else, everything and everyone. This...everything you sense in the physical is dirt and dust, temporary and easily destroyed in an instant. Works and doing right happens through our love for Him, not to appease Him or man or our own egos. You want the world and Him. I am sorry, but you can only choose one.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Mediating on Proverbs 2:1-15.  Knowing that my wisdom is limited and only comes from my fear of the Lord by grace.  Myy request for understanding and discernment only comes through my prayers and petitions to the Lord.  Praying to be wise and not let my contentment become complacency


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I can't deny that your real I'm just sick of the state of the world..I'm ill by the fact those of the male persuasion find it so gratifying to be with a fake when real is at the door..maybe I should debunk my desire of being activated as a woman for good because at this rate in life at the old age of 24 going 64 I may never experience love by the hand of a man..maybe that one time when I as 14 most have been my only shoot..I'm not weak by some of the christian folk standard..I'm harder than you know..my sole desire is to be all I can be in the Lord..but the world trouble the depth of my soul


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

GoddessMaker said:


> I can't deny that your real I'm just sick of the state of the world..I'm ill by the fact those of the male persuasion find it so gratifying to be with a fake when real is at the door..maybe I should debunk my desire of being activated as a woman for good because at this rate in life at the old age of 24 going 64 I may never experience love by the hand of a man..maybe that one time when I as 14 most have been my only shoot..I'm not weak by some of the christian folk standard..I'm harder than you know..my sole desire is to be all I can be in the Lord..but the world trouble the depth of my soul



Your thinking is so warped I can't even formulate a response to your post. I know you've had a lot of hardships and obstacles, but they do not define you unless you allow them to which it seems like you're doing.

I hope you find peace and what you think will make you happy. But believe that until you're whole and happy with yourself, by yourself, you'll be just as miserable and depressed once you find what you think you are looking for.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I say this in the nicest way I can online..just because you don't understand me or the issues of my past doesn't mean my thoughts are warped..heck someone could say your thoughts are warped from time to time..my are different..I understand you concern and desire to be helpful to your fellow christian member..but for me this a venting release..random thought christian style..Im sorry I haven't been able to write light hearted airy sweet stuff maybe one day but not today..right now I'm in a growing phase..


----------



## foxee

A doctor recently diagnosed my grandfather with a brain aneurysm.  My aunt took him to him to two doctors last week for a second and third opinion and there is nothing wrong with him.  Besides his poor eyesight, he is healthy for a man 85 years young!  Thank you Lord!


----------



## Laela

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6yhgFxDQMw


----------



## foxee

GoddessMaker said:


> I know I may be seen as the most unchristian in this thread but I sometimes wish I could just stop this religion stuff and just go back into the sea..I miss being desired,I miss being wanted,I miss being a true vixen however if I do then I will just have to go back through the merry go round of life in the religious pursuits later..I just want to be happy..and I won't be until I get a man..





lamaravilla said:


> Your thinking is so warped I can't even  formulate a response to your post. I know you've had a lot of hardships  and obstacles, but they do not define you unless you allow them to which  it seems like you're doing.
> 
> I hope you find peace and what you think will make you happy. But  believe that until you're whole and happy with yourself, by yourself,  you'll be just as miserable and depressed once you find what you think  you are looking for.



Preach!

Sis, change starts with YOU.  Until you change your "woe is me" attitude, you will not be happy, even if you met the man of your dreams tomorrow!  I've shared with you privately the things I've experienced.  What helped bring me out is learning to appreciate the little things.  

Quick story: You know I do transcription for TV shows, right?  Well one day I was transcribing a documentary called Butterfly Children.  These children have a condition that makes their skin so fragile, it's as thin as easy to tear like a butterfly's wings.  Something as simple as a shower could remove the skin.  

I cried when the teen girl interviewed talked about her life.  Her hair was cut to ear length because any hair hanging down could rip her skin.  She had to get up everyday at 3:00 AM.  A nurse's aide would come over and wrap what skin she had left in bandages just so she could get ready for the school bus at 7:00.  People with this condition usually don't live past age 12.  She was 17.  You'd think that she would be angry at the world, right?  Wrong!  Although she was in constant pain, she was grateful that the Lord spared her life and allowed her to live for as long as she did.

Now think about how we take something as simple as our skin for granted, or even our eyes or our ability to walk.  I know you've heard that saying "have an attitude of gratitude."  Learn to appreciate each and every day, even if you have no money in your pocket or you're not dating anyone at the moment.  You'll be surprise how much your life begins to change.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I get your sentiments..I truly do..that breaks my heart when someone esp kids have to grow up in a state of pain..be it mental or physical..but God gave her that so she could witness to ppl like you..but see where not there when she having bad thoughts..lucky she has a good support team to help her through..I don't..but I have learned a valuable lesson never to make comments on this thread anymore..i will keep it to myself..being seen as woe as me isn't what I am and I would have thought some ppl who have gone through would get it..my bad..I will found other options or just keep it within..ppl don't like folks to be too open..


----------



## foxee

GoddessMaker said:


> I get your sentiments..I truly do..that breaks my heart when someone esp kids have to grow up in a state of pain..be it mental or physical..but God gave her that so she could witness to ppl like you..but see where not there when she having bad thoughts..lucky she has a good support team to help her through..I don't..*but I have learned a valuable lesson never to make comments on this thread anymore..i will keep it to myself..being seen as woe as me isn't what I am and I would have thought some ppl who have gone through would get it..my bad..I will found other options or just keep it within..ppl don't like folks to be too open..*



Girl, now you know people aren't telling you to keep your feelings to yourself.  We just want to you try a different way of thinking!  Will you at least consider it?  

And I have been through it.  Maybe not exactly the same things you experienced, but coming from someone who was down in the dumps, had low self esteem, etc I am here to tell you that negative thinking will get you nowhere. 

I know you may not see it, but trust me - if you change your attitude you can change your life.  I'm living proof of that.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

God is a jealous God!

Jealousy is a sin when it is a desire for something that does not belong  to you. Worship, praise, honor, and adoration belong to God alone, for  only He is truly worthy of it. Therefore, God is rightly jealous when  worship, praise, honor, or adoration is given to idols. This is  precisely the jealousy the apostle Paul described in 2  Corinthians 11:2, “I am jealous for you with a godly jealousy...”

(excerpt from: http://www.gotquestions.org/jealous-god.html)


----------



## Guitarhero

This morning, Fr. said, "just let Him come to you.  Just rest."  God knows I'm trying.  It's difficult, it's dark, it's uncertain yet, I know that I'm His.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

In the storm you will hurt,cry,mourn..I guess the forecast for me in the job front is clear skies and sun..getting alot of calls and interviews..I won't get too happy bc I have had my hopes dashes so much..but I'm smiling devil..I know you don't like that..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I MISS *SHIMMIE* ON THE FORUM.......


----------



## OhmyKimB

GoddessMaker said:


> I get your sentiments..I truly do..that breaks my heart when someone esp kids have to grow up in a state of pain..be it mental or physical..but God gave her that so she could witness to ppl like you..but see where not there when she having bad thoughts..lucky she has a good support team to help her through..I don't..but I have learned a valuable lesson never to make comments on this thread anymore..i will keep it to myself..being seen as woe as me isn't what I am and I would have thought some ppl who have gone through would get it..my bad..I will found other options or just keep it within..ppl don't like folks to be too open..


 

Don’t Be Dust-Conscious
Luke 13:11 
11And behold, there was a woman who had a spirit of infirmity eighteen years, and was bent over and could in no way raise herself up. 

Imagine being bowed over for 18 years. All you would see is the dust on the ground. That was the predicament of the woman in Luke 13. Dust was all her eyes fell on, all the time, everywhere she went, until she became dust-conscious. Thank God she finally saw the beautiful feet of Jesus, who brought her good news and raised her up.

Now, dust is the devil’s food. The Bible tells us that God cursed the devil to eat dust all the days of his life. (Genesis 3:14) Dust represents death. (Genesis 3:19) The devil wants you to be like him — to fall flat on your belly, crawl and eat dust. To eat dust is to feed on your shortcomings and lack, until you constantly feel that there is so much in your life that you need to clean up. You may not be physically bowed over, but like the woman, you become dust-conscious and life every day is a struggle.

Having a dust-consciousness also affects the way you see others. You look at people’s faults all the time. You point out their shortcomings and rake up their past failures. When you are dust-conscious, you find your relationships robbed of peace and joy.

And if you, like the woman, keep looking at the dust, before long, that inward position of dust-consciousness becomes so entrenched that you become the devil’s food because dust is what he eats. God’s Word describes him as being like a roaring lion, seeking whom he may devour. (1 Peter 5:8)

If you don’t want to be devoured by him, then lift your eyes above the dust! Instead of looking at your failures, look to Christ who has delivered you from every defeat. See yourself the way God sees you — righteous and holy in Christ. (Colossians 3:12, 2 Corinthians 5:21) You are not dust because you are not in and of the flesh — you are in and of the Spirit. (Romans 8:9)

My friend, the more you realize who you are in Christ, the more you will straighten up and walk the way God sees you — a new creation with His authority, power and overcoming Spirit!


----------



## OhmyKimB

Nice & Wavy said:


> I MISS *SHIMMIE* ON THE FORUM.......


 

Where did she go?


----------



## Laela

Kimbb, this is so timely -- you wouldn't believe.  

Add to that, this bound woman had caught Jesus' eye and he called her out from the crowd. 

It's awesome to see God at work on this very board.






Kimbb said:


> Don’t Be Dust-Conscious
> Luke 13:11
> 11And behold, there was a woman who had a spirit of infirmity eighteen years, and was bent over and could in no way raise herself up.
> 
> Imagine being bowed over for 18 years. All you would see is the dust on the ground. That was the predicament of the woman in Luke 13. Dust was all her eyes fell on, all the time, everywhere she went, until she became dust-conscious. Thank God she finally saw the beautiful feet of Jesus, who brought her good news and raised her up.
> 
> Now, dust is the devil’s food. The Bible tells us that God cursed the devil to eat dust all the days of his life. (Genesis 3:14) Dust represents death. (Genesis 3:19) The devil wants you to be like him — to fall flat on your belly, crawl and eat dust. To eat dust is to feed on your shortcomings and lack, until you constantly feel that there is so much in your life that you need to clean up. You may not be physically bowed over, but like the woman, you become dust-conscious and life every day is a struggle.
> 
> Having a dust-consciousness also affects the way you see others. You look at people’s faults all the time. You point out their shortcomings and rake up their past failures. When you are dust-conscious, you find your relationships robbed of peace and joy.
> 
> And if you, like the woman, keep looking at the dust, before long, that inward position of dust-consciousness becomes so entrenched that you become the devil’s food because dust is what he eats. God’s Word describes him as being like a roaring lion, seeking whom he may devour. (1 Peter 5:8)
> 
> If you don’t want to be devoured by him, then lift your eyes above the dust! Instead of looking at your failures, look to Christ who has delivered you from every defeat. See yourself the way God sees you — righteous and holy in Christ. (Colossians 3:12, 2 Corinthians 5:21) You are not dust because you are not in and of the flesh — you are in and of the Spirit. (Romans 8:9)
> 
> My friend, the more you realize who you are in Christ, the more you will straighten up and walk the way God sees you — a new creation with His authority, power and overcoming Spirit!


----------



## OhmyKimB

I think God is using me...maybe that means I'm listening finally.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Also second question:

When your praying and you like...time out...ugh how to say it.


Your still praying (not in tongues) but your not at the same time. Your kinda of listening to this come out of your mouth....and you may not really remember the prayer or why you said what it was that you said....it was nothing bad, but you can't really trace the train of thought.

what is that?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Kimbb said:


> Where did she go?


She has been busy with handling her mom affairs since her passing.  She will be back...I just miss her being here.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I thank you, Lord...that my spirit is at rest.  You are Peace, and you give that peace to me in abundance!

Praise the Name of the Lord!


----------



## Laela

Revisiting this post... understood.

Please read JOB Chapter 6 when you have a moment. 




GoddessMaker said:


> I say this in the nicest way I can online..*just because you don't understand me or the issues of my past doesn't mean my thoughts are warped.*.heck someone could say your thoughts are warped from time to time..my are different..I understand you concern and desire to be helpful to your fellow christian member..but for me this a venting release..random thought christian style..Im sorry I haven't been able to write light hearted airy sweet stuff maybe one day but not today..right now I'm in a growing phase..


----------



## Guitarhero

I so wish to press my tearful cheek against your stones that reverberate with your power.  You are there.  You are here.  This week, I am there in desire.  I want to hand my request to you, folded on simplest of paper and place in the crevice of the center of the world.  Bring me.  Your presence makes the city golden.  Bring me.


----------



## Prudent1

Kimbb said:


> Also second question:
> 
> When your praying and you like...time out...ugh how to say it.
> 
> 
> Your still praying (not in tongues) but your not at the same time. _Your kinda of listening to this come out of your mouth_...._and you may not_ _really remember the prayer or why you said what it was that you said_....it was nothing bad, but you can't really trace the train of thought.
> 
> what is that?


If I am understanding you correctly- that was likely your soul. You can't trace it b/c those words are not emananting from your brain where thoughts come from. Remember when Jesus asked, "Who do men say I am?" and Simon Bar-Jonah answered, "You are the Christ, the son of the living GOD?" You know everyone looked at him like he was crazy. He had one of those hand over mouth moments. You know like when we say , "Where did that come from?" It comes from deep within your innnermost part based on what is within you be it good or bad. Sometimes that happens to believers. After Simon said that Jesus gave him a nickname- _Petros/ Petra_ or as we say in English 'Peter' which literally means "a rock or a small stone" or as we might say 'Rocky'. Jesus used a little clever word play right there. You know, he was a "chip off the 'ole block"-Jesus (who is of course, the Chief Cornerstone). He then went on to use Peter to record a large portion of the New Testament.
Matt. 16:13-20
*13* When Jesus came into the region of Caesarea Philippi, He asked His disciples, saying, “Who do men say that I, the Son of Man, am?” 
*14* So they said, “Some _say_ John the Baptist, some Elijah, and others Jeremiah or one of the prophets.” 
*15* He said to them, “But who do you say that I am?” 
*16* Simon Peter answered and said, _“You are the Christ, the Son of the living God.” _
*17* Jesus answered and said to him, “Blessed are you, Simon Bar-Jonah, for flesh and blood has not revealed _this_ to you, but My Father who is in heaven. *18* And I also say to you that you are _Peter_, and on this rock I will build My church, and the gates of Hades shall not prevail against it. *19* And I will give you the keys of the kingdom of heaven, and whatever you bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven.” 
*20* Then He commanded His disciples that they should tell no one that He was Jesus the Christ.


----------



## Prudent1

We are who God says we are. It is so important for us to know who we are in Christ. The hurt feelings, the self accusations, the past wrongs we have suffered, the pain y'all goes *away* when we understand who we are in Christ. We are who God says we are. He has not forgotten us...

THE BELL 
I KNOW WHO I AM 
I am God's child (John 1:12) 
I am Christ's friend (John 15:15 ) 
I am united with the Lord (1 Cor. 6:17) 
I am bought with a price (1 Cor 6:19-20) 
I am a saint (set apart for God). (Eph. 1:1) 
I am a personal witness of Christ.  (Acts 1:8) 
I am the salt & light of the earth (Matt 5:13-14) 
I am a member of the body of Christ (1 Cor 12:27) 
I am free forever from condemnation ( Rom. 8: 1-2) 
I am a citizen of Heaven. I am significant (Phil 3:20) 
I am free from any charge against me (Rom. 8:31 -34) 
I am a minister of reconciliation for God (2 Cor 5:17-21) 
I have access to God through the Holy Spirit (Eph. 2:18) 
I am seated with Christ in the heavenly realms (Eph. 2:6) 
I cannot be separated from the love of God (Rom 8:35-39) 
I am established, anointed, sealed by God  (2 Cor 1:21-22 ) 
I am assured all things work together for good  (Rom. 8:28 ) 
I have been chosen and appointed to bear fruit (John 15:16 ) 
I may approach God with freedom and confidence (Eph. 3: 12 ) 
I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me (Phil. 4:13) 
I am the branch of the true vine, a channel of His life (John 15: 1-5) 
I am God's temple (1 Cor. 3: 16).   I am complete in Christ (Col. 2: 10) 
I am hidden with Christ in God (Col. 3:3).. I have been justified (Romans 5:1) 
I am God's co-worker (1 Cor. 3:9; 2 Cor 6:1). I am God's workmanship (Eph. 2:10) 
I am confident that the good works God has begun in me will be perfected. (Phil. 1: 5) 
I have been redeemed and forgiven ( Col 1:14). I have been adopted as God's child (Eph 1:5) 
I belong to God 
Do you know 
Who you are? 

Keep this bell ringing...pass it on 
'The LORD bless you and keep you; 
The LORD make His face shine upon you 
And be gracious to you; 
The LORD turn His face toward you 
And give you peace... 
Numbers 6:​


----------



## Guitarhero

That is very cute, Prudent1!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

The Lord is rocking me through the book "Disciplines of a Godly Woman".  I just finished the chapters on Discipline of the Mind and of Contentment and I'm feeling so convicted right now.  I know I have a lot of things to change in my life but the different scriptures and points she made showed me I have some serious strongholds to my past way of thinking.  I praying for strength for the Lord to help me loosen these ways and renew my mind.  Funny thing is I definitely am a lot more content with my life then I was at the beginning of the year.  I know my source of contentment comes from both a lack of trust and lack of knowledge depending on the situation.  

Lord thank you for your Faithfulness, Steadfast Love and your Discipline of your children.


----------



## Sharpened

I  check to make sure His Spirit is still within daily.


----------



## Guitarhero

Well, I dunno DC.  I'm all for standing up for your beliefs and such but on lists,  it's discussion of certain topics.  People are going to get straight to the point.  But that doesn't mean that in person I wear my religion on my sleeves, just daring somebody to knock it off.  I just am not pushy.  I see no need to be.  Maybe there's something I'm missing?  I don't think so but I wish she wouldn't try and make me into her.  Gosh, if I need to beat people over the heads with a bible, I'm in the wrong religion.  And then she thinks that I'm a denier just because I'm not turning backflips and screaming "praise you" every split second.  To me it seems like, "hey, look at me, I'm righteous!!!'  What the??   I don't know what to think other than blech.  I can't be you DC.  Maybe somebody can put this into perspective for me?  I was given a bible and there are no bricks and knives between the pages to hit people with.  Honestly, is that what people expect me to be like?  I would rather die.  Where does it say that I have to hurt people with the gospel?  I'm honestly offended

this has nothing to do with anybody on this board...another altogether outside LHCF and I'm irritated by her words...good grief...back in the day, it was this type of religion I ran from, and fast!


----------



## Americka

Thank you for bringing me peace and some semblance of solitude. I will try not to wonder how long it will last.

I continue to pray for him and hope he has found a cause/cure for his ill health.


----------



## strenght81

Dear lord, after conteplating for many weeks I have finally come to a decision on that particular matter which is dear to my heart. I have asked you for guidance time and time again and your resposnse has been "trust in me", though I am afraid and uncertain of what the future holds because of this decision, I am ready to step out on faith. I will focus on YOU and not the obstacles I may face. You have proven to me time after time you will be there for me, now it's time for me to show you I believe. If at any moment you feel that I am making the wrong decision, please father stop me. Until then, I'm ready for the challenge; thank you for granting me peace of heart and mind, in your son jesus name..AMEN!!

ETA: Please everyone keep me in your prayers.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Even though I may not feel like or believe it Im going to say Lord you must have something for me bc all things workout for those who love you..maybe one day I will believe it fully.


----------



## Prudent1

Natchitoches said:


> That is very cute, Prudent1!!!


 Thanks! A friend sent that to me a while back. Sometimes God places a desire on my heart to pray a certain way for us here in the forum. We are all pressing on but sometimes the pain and confusion comes through the screen you know? Learning and confessing what God said about me changed my life! It's not about how we feel but all about what he has already said.


Nymphe said:


> I check to make sure His Spirit is still within daily.


Girl yes! I know what you mean. There is even a passage in Timothy that basically says Christians are to check themselves on a regular basis to make sure we have not become stagnant and ineffective.



Natchitoches said:


> Well, I dunno DC. I'm all for standing up for your beliefs and such but on lists, it's discussion of certain topics. People are going to get straight to the point. But that doesn't mean that in person I wear my religion on my sleeves, just daring somebody to knock it off. I just am not pushy. I see no need to be. Maybe there's something I'm missing? I don't think so but I wish she wouldn't try and make me into her. Gosh, if I need to beat people over the heads with a bible, I'm in the wrong religion. And then she thinks that I'm a denier just because I'm not turning backflips and screaming "praise you" every split second. To me it seems like, "hey, look at me, I'm righteous!!!' What the??  I don't know what to think other than blech. I can't be you DC. Maybe somebody can put this into perspective for me? I was given a bible and there are no bricks and knives between the pages to hit people with. Honestly, is that what people expect me to be like? I would rather die. Where does it say that I have to hurt people with the gospel? I'm honestly offended
> 
> this has nothing to do with anybody on this board...another altogether outside LHCF and I'm irritated by her words...good grief...back in the day, it was this type of religion I ran from, and fast!


I know this was more rhetorical but we had an interesting discussion a while back about witnessing methods. Basically, since God is so creative this is not a one size fits all thing. I feel you on your frustration. Here is a link if you haven't already seen it. As long as you are praying and continually developing your relationship with God he will point you in the right direction. Sometimes we try and end up outside of his will but the God who was intelligent enough to make everything that is is also able to lovingly reposition us. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=459980&highlight=



GoddessMaker said:


> Even though I may not feel like or believe it Im going to say Lord you must have something for me bc all things workout for those who love you..maybe one day I will believe it fully.


 Mark 9:24
*24*Immediately the boy's father exclaimed, _"I do believe; help me overcome my unbelief!"_
If only I had a nickel for everytime I had to speak this verse...


----------



## Laela

I'm convinced that you DO believe, otherwise you wouldn't be speaking to God and asking him questions, like Job did... patience....

I believe that Restoration and Peace will replace all your pain and frustration, in God's time.  
*Job 38 *
1THEN THE Lord answered Job out of the whirlwind and said,     2Who is this that darkens counsel by words without knowledge? 
     3Gird up now your loins like a man, and I will demand of you, and you declare to Me.


Shirk off what Man says -- no matter how mean they get -- and keep your head up and out as God works masterfully in your life! Only HE has the Patience to mold you into what you are destined to BE -- the very image of God Himself.
*
Malachi 3:3 *
"He will sit as a refiner and purifier of silver." 



GoddessMaker said:


> Even though I may not feel like or believe it Im going to say Lord you must have something for me bc all things workout for those who love you..maybe one day I will believe it fully.


----------



## Guitarhero

Prudent1 said:


> I know this was more rhetorical but we had an interesting discussion a while back about witnessing methods. Basically, since God is so creative this is not a one size fits all thing. I feel you on your frustration. Here is a link if you haven't already seen it. As long as you are praying and continually developing your relationship with God he will point you in the right direction. Sometimes we try and end up outside of his will but the God who was intelligent enough to make everything that is is also able to lovingly reposition us.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=459980&highlight=



Thank you.  I just feel that my walk with God is incredibly personal and I don't need somebody else stepping in trying to tell me how to walk it (talking about in person..we all talk here online about many things, analyzing, advising etc).  I know it sounded kinda gossipy and I apologize to anyone for that but I was kinda hurt by DC's attitude.  It was so in-yur-face and "if you don't do it my way" kinda mess.  Awful.  I'm sure she didin't mean to come off as a jerk but well.  It is frustrating but only because I don't wish to be another person, I wish to be myself cuz there's no other viable and superior choice.  I just wish she and others would understand that and back off.


----------



## Laela

*2 Corinthians 1:3-5 *(King James Version)

_Blessed be God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort;
Who comforteth us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort them which are in any trouble, by the comfort wherewith we ourselves are comforted of God.
For as the sufferings of Christ abound in us, so our consolation also aboundeth by Christ_.


This Beautiful Song reminds me The Body is One with many members:
*If We are The Body*
_But if we are The Body
Why aren’t His arms reaching?
Why aren’t His hands healing?
Why aren’t His words teaching?
And if we are The Body
Why aren’t His feet going?
Why is His Love not showing them there is a way?
There is a way_


----------



## Americka

> To whomsoever much has been given, from him much will be required; and  to whom much has been  entrusted, of him a larger amount will be  demanded.



You humbled me today. I had given up hope under the belief that I was wasting my time. All along you showed me glimpses, but those glimpses, in my eyes, were overshadowed by so many other battles. Well, you showed me today that my work was for the greater good and that they were indeed taking notice. I ask that you guide me in preparation for the next battle and the patience to persevere.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

This has been ministering to me and my soul today:

Philippians 4:6-7

6- do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. 7- And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus.

I have had my contentment shaking for the last few weeks and I know part of it was not being obedient in coming to the Lord with my request, frustrations, joys, etc.  I know there is a peace I find when I'm resting in the Lord that I can't find anyplace else even though the world and my flesh tell me otherwise.  I thank you that you are loving and patient Lord that will keep me in line and constantly draw me back to you.  There really isn't any other place I'd rather be then in your presence.  Thank you Lord for loving me continuously.


----------



## KPH

WOW, IT'S NOT EVEN 9:30 AND I TO BLAST DONALD LAWRENCE'S ENCOURAGE YOURSELF ALREADY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6yhgFxDQMw


----------



## Laela

@*Vonnieluvs08*... my mom shared that very Scripture with me this morning.. Amen!! 

I'll also share another one that she gave and which I'm meditating on today:

*Pslams 119:165*
Great peace have they which love thy law: and nothing shall offend them (KJV)

Great peace have they who love Your law; nothing shall offend them or make them stumble. (Amplified)

Those who love Your law have (A)great peace, And (B)nothing causes them to stumble. 
(NASB)


----------



## Guitarhero

And I am realizing that You have been there.  Habakkuk taught me that.  I see clearer that  the situation with this one is training for the next.  It's not that far apart, actually.  Just like the old one was training for what I have right now.  And that maybe You had wanted it because You know all about me.  You appear so visibly there and perhaps I should take it as a sign.  Just like I didn't know how I'd get here, I'll get there.  This is totally unexpected and I may be mistaken, but what I am not mistaken about is the compatibility.  As they say, "never say never."  Better, that Youe will is done.  Thank You.


----------



## Laela

Heard this song on the radio and it just fills me up with and inexplicable joy.

I will not forget, Lord 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv0LsrTGuAE


----------



## Guitarhero

The funny thing about following someone is that you should  abide by their philosophy.  Hypocrisy runs both sides of the fence because to say that one should be free when one is called to a dedicated following is to say that one should not abide by the philosophy of the leader they have selected.  Free choice to the individual is given, to follow or not.  And in following the leader, it  means he is up front and you are behind, observing his stride,  his gait and taking notes to imitate  his walk.  It's not the other way around with him pushing you against your will.

If the path one chooses goes along a certain route that seems unnatural to the natural mind and it is beneficial, it's best to stay on the route as you reach a higher existence.  Naysayers cannot help you in this endeavor.  They are on their own path.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Baruch ha ba B'shem Adonai...Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord!!!


----------



## Laela

_God is Love and He that dwells in Love dwells in God and God in Him._ 1 John 4:16

I know and understand that without You living in me, I simply cannot obey Your Commandments, because Your Son has fulfilled the Law and it is through your Holy Spirit I obey.  I need Your help, everyday. I need Your reproving, Your conviction. You are a _jealous _God and I put no other god before You. Lord bless all your Children today....pour out your Wisdom on us and please Lord let it Rain on us; repel what is not of You and have Mercy. We do not desire to be stumbling blocks for those who seek your Face. Let us not forget that our lives _are _a ministry for You, no matter where we are... even on the Internet. We will not forget Your Love. Help us Lord to minister your Word in Spirit and in Truth - NEVER with hate or fear, for those are outside of the boundaries of your Love. Your Body has but one pulse.

I Love you Lord today, with all my heart.


----------



## Guitarhero

I think that we can express ideas without condemning another's take on the faith nor attempting to make them feel they are in some way inferior to one's own belief set.  Praying them into your side is always going to be ineffective and unnecessary.  The gifts we receive where we are should be sufficient that we feel safe and secure enough without forcing others.  We should just accept there are differences and leave it at that, in kind expression as much as possible.  I include myself.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> _God is Love and He that dwells in Love dwells in God and God in Him._ 1 John 4:16
> 
> I know and understand that without You living in me, I simply cannot obey Your Commandments, because Your Son has fulfilled the Law and it is through your Holy Spirit I obey.  I need Your help, everyday. I need Your reproving, Your conviction. You are a _jealous _God and I put no other god before You. Lord bless all your Children today....pour out your Wisdom on us and please Lord let it Rain on us; repel what is not of You and have Mercy. We do not desire to be stumbling blocks for those who seek your Face. Let us not forget that our lives _are _a ministry for You, no matter where we are... even on the Internet. We will not forget Your Love. Help us Lord to minister your Word in Spirit and in Truth - NEVER with hate or fear, for those are outside of the boundaries of your Love. Your Body has but one pulse.
> 
> I Love you Lord today, with all my heart.


Amen, sis...amen!


----------



## Laela

God is Good! I was honored to see my niece graduate from high school and I'm so proud of this young lady. Feel a bit numb but not low in spirit, for it would've been good if her mom was still with us to see her daughter graduate. It's moments  like these that make me cherish my Family....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Up listening to the word this morning online..may not be up to snuff to some uppity so called christians but some better than not listening to the word at all..baby steps..it may be years before I go into a church again but at least I can get the word the way I prefer..to the point..I know the church is suppose to help each other but all I have gotten is burnt..maybe one day I can find a church where I really feel like a viable member not just a bank account

Praise be to God..I am a new creature..


----------



## Guitarhero

Can someone please give me a scripture on praying for one another????  OT and NT?  If you pray and ask another to pray for you, how is that NOT trusting God?


----------



## belldandy

I told myself I would say something positive everyday about my future.
I don't have a scripture, but I do remember reading that what we speak comes to pass or something like that...

I wanted to say that, I know that God will see me through this.  He has always been there for me, and He won't give up on me now!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

FOCUS

Don't let distractions make you lose your FOCUS regarding your mission for Jesus Christ!

N&W


----------



## OhmyKimB

Natchitoches said:


> Can someone please give me a scripture on praying for one another???? OT and NT? If you pray and ask another to pray for you, how is that NOT trusting God?


 

Matthew 18:19


----------



## aribell

***_transferred to blog_***


----------



## Guitarhero

Kimbb said:


> Matthew 18:19



Matthew 18:19
19"Again, I tell you that  if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done  for you by my Father in heaven. 20For  where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."


Exactly!  How could I have forgotten that one.  Plain and simple.  I was caught off-guard.  I think that when you just kindly ask someone to remember you in their prayers, a proper response is not "do you trust God or not?  You should.  Believe what He said.  I've received "xyz" and He's never failed me yet."    Not at all my intention and the tone was rather nasty.  People need to remember to be kind, esp. when someone asks you to pray for them and never ever make assumptions about their faith.  We never know when we'll be in need.  Thank you for the scripture!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Today I had my own little church service..I love the word of God in spite of some naysayers..don't judge me on accordance of my words look at my actions and if your deeper look at the meaning behind my words if nothing else Im utterly frustrated with the world's affairs and my own..how could I allow such negative come out..God's will is going to happen no matter what you do..just embrace and know that God will have you to go through things that may hurt for his glory..


----------



## Guitarhero

Thank you, Lord, for that.  I know this is not the end of the blessing, but I am grateful You have given me a sign.  












Thank you Blessed Mother for leading me to Jesus and being by my side.  Thank you St. Jude for praying for me to Our Lord.  I'm not ashamed of you.


----------



## Lex_Artis

No matter how I sabotage myself, He always flings open another door and says "Not on My watch!".


----------



## Guitarhero

I'm grateful.  Still need to get the "perfect" and better position, nonetheless, this is truly a blessing. Shoot, I'm even grateful that we could clean our own gutters.  Prayer that "I can do all things through Christ who give me strength" kept me from falling off the roof  and allowed me to overcome my fear that I was stuck up there    Patience and prayer are the order of the day.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thank you Lord for all you do.  Thank you for sending your Spirit to abide in me and motivate me.  Continually seeking your face day after day.  Thank you for showing me your love and kindness and your gentle admonishments that keep me focused on you.

Thank you for graduations, spiritual leaders, and Christ minded friends.  My service is for your name and your Glory.


----------



## aribell

Ugh...ladies, I don't know how closely you have been watching the news, but I'm sure you know about the oil spill in Louisiana.  Just today they said the leak is much bigger than they initially thought/said, and they still can't say just how badly this will affect the coast down there.  I'm just so disgusted...so disgusted by the greed that is running our society, robbing people of their hard-earned retirements, destroying God's creation and taking peopls very lives.  They released a story saying that the companiy which owned that mine in VA where the miners died actually had a policy of not permitting the workers to perform their safety precautions when doing so would delay production--i.e., profit-making!

I think things are being uncovered for what they are, and we have to figure out what we will do about it, whether we will stand for the status quo.  I know this isn't the political forum...we need to pray earnestly for God's justice and righteousness to reign, to pray for repentance, and for a change of heart so that we will no longer be complacent regarding such things.  We tolerate it because Americans are taught that if they work enoug, they can have some of that money too.  It's just wrong.

The US is truly learning the meaning of the verse:  The love of money is the root of all kinds of evil.


----------



## Guitarhero

You took the words right out of my mouth.  Been thinking on this seriously for 2 years.  I'm tired and disappointed.  I need change and if that means leaving all this behind, then that's what I'll have to do.  It's time.


----------



## Sharpened

Experts Puzzled at Red Gulf Oil Slick


> *Revelation 16:3* And the second angel poured out his vial on the sea; and it became as the blood of a dead man: and every living soul died in the sea.


Strange...


----------



## Guitarhero

Nymphe said:


> Experts Puzzled at Red Gulf Oil Slick
> Strange...




Well, that might also be talking about the red tide that kills everything as well, or red ochre poisoning from iron, but I think that occurs more frequently in fresh waters.  Red tide occurs all over the world.  BTW, Exxon Valdez appeared reddish too.  Just saying as not to be alarmist.

Red Tide:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=23IATK3JF8P68AbOu9T4Aw&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAw


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I praise you for not allowing anything to come my way that isn't for your glory..God all things good and bad are for my good..and your glory so I thank you..God I thank you for a job..God time is the best..


----------



## Guitarhero

I'm sorry, I'll try better next time.  Jesus, I trust in You.  Help me to see my weaknesses.  If I only sense my greatness, I am deceived.  How simple it is to just say, "Jesus, I trust in You."


----------



## SND411

The sermon at church today was interesting. The preacher spoke about the various "images" of God we sometimes have in our head.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Needed a change and visited my friends church today.

I had the most blessed time and met some of the best people on earth! 

The one thing that blessed me the most was spending some time with some of the 'senior women' at the church.  They cooked, I mean THEY COOKED and I ate and sat around and talked to them for quite some time.  They encouraged me in the Lord and gave me such a lift about how I look, once they found out how old I was.  They made me blush and that felt so good.  They were serious too....and that blessed me.

We laughed and had a great time...they were something else

Spend time with some of the elder women in your church....they will knock your socks off!


----------



## Guitarhero

Proverbs 13:15

"A person with good sense is respected; a treacherous person is headed for destruction."

Jeremiah 17:5 (New International Version)

5 This is what the LORD says:
"Cursed is the one who trusts in man,
who depends on flesh for his strength
and whose heart turns away from the LORD."

May we all be found among the righteous.  When and where there is confusion, rest on the true One.  He sees all.  You will face persecution.  *Stand anyway*.  God bless you!


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I prayed and asked God to fix my broken marriage. I guess it couldn't be fixed but I'm happy as heck about getting a divorce.*


----------



## Sharpened

I am watching the Father work on and through DH in absolute fascination, giving Him praise each step of the way.

Shouldn't a person who claims to have been saved know if a Godly change has been wrought in someone the person has known all of their life? I find this a bit disconcerting since we are supposed to become one with Him.


----------



## Laela

Thank you Father for the trials/people and situations you've allowed to cross my path to help strengthen my patience; with your Guidance, I'm doing much better than I expected and for this, I am eternally grateful. I'm getting it now...


----------



## Guitarhero

Romans 12:9-10
"Love must be sincere. Hate what is evil; cling to what is good. Be devoted to one another in brotherly love. Honor one another above yourselves."

I John 4:10-12
"This is love: not that we loved God, but that he loved us and sent his Son as an atoning sacrifice for our sins. Dear friends, since God so loved us, we also ought to love one another. No one has ever seen God; but if we love one another, God lives in us and his love is made complete in us. "


So, how do you apply this when somebody attacks Jesus to your face?  I mean, utter blasphemy?  Do you rebuke them?  Love them and silently pray?  What about how YOU feel you about it?  I wouldn't reciprocate with such against their gods.


----------



## Sharpened

Natchitoches said:


> Romans 12:9-10
> "Love must be sincere. Hate what is evil; cling to what is good. Be devoted to one another in brotherly love. Honor one another above yourselves."
> 
> I John 4:10-12
> "This is love: not that we loved God, but that he loved us and sent his Son as an atoning sacrifice for our sins. Dear friends, since God so loved us, we also ought to love one another. No one has ever seen God; but if we love one another, God lives in us and his love is made complete in us. "
> 
> 
> So, how do you apply this when somebody attacks Jesus to your face?  I mean, utter blasphemy?  Do you rebuke them?  Love them and silently pray?  What about how YOU feel you about it?  I wouldn't reciprocate with such against their gods.


Bottom line: 
"Vengeance is mine," said the Lord (Deuteronomy  32:3, Deuteronomy 32:4, 1Psalm 94:1, Romans  12:19, Hebrews 10:30). I don't worry about it because that is for Him to take care of. If it were someone I knew, I would remind him/her about my spiritual relationship and limit my exposure to that person. I ignore strangers, unless Our Father calls me to testify.


----------



## Guitarhero

Nymphe said:


> Bottom line:
> "Vengeance is mine," said the Lord (Deuteronomy  32:3, Deuteronomy 32:4, 1Psalm 94:1, Romans  12:19, Hebrews 10:30). I don't worry about it because that is for Him to take care of. If it were someone I knew, I would remind him/her about my spiritual relationship and limit my exposure to that person. I ignore strangers, unless Our Father calls me to testify.




Well, I'm not talking about taking some kind of vengeance.  When folks such as family who are close to you say the most blasphemous things in a joke or whatnot and they absolutely know it is...I just hold my tongue in silence.  They don't seem to care how I feel about it. It hurts me to the core.  Fr.'s advice was to pray about it because I confessed I didn't stand up for His honor.  He just said to be prayerful about it before saying anything.  That's what I had been doing but still .  I would never curse them for beliefs nor talk dishonorably about their views.  That's part of the persecution I was talking about.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

A friend pointed out to me how much richer and deeper our friendships become when you both know Christ.  It fascinates me on how much I have to talk about with my friends as a believer and how much more connected we are in each others lives.  To think I'm someone's accountability partner, that would have been crazy 6mos ago.

I know I am truly never alone even when I'm lonely because you Lord are always with me.  I just need to trust and believe that you will never forsake me and that I can come to you whenever with whatever my feeble human mind worries or thinks about.  Thank you Lord!!


----------



## Sharpened

Natchitoches said:


> Well, I'm not talking about taking some kind of vengeance.  When folks such as family who are close to you say the most blasphemous things in a joke or whatnot and they absolutely know it is...I just hold my tongue in silence.  They don't seem to care how I feel about it. It hurts me to the core.  Fr.'s advice was to pray about it because I confessed I didn't stand up for His honor.  He just said to be prayerful about it before saying anything.  That's what I had been doing but still .  I would never curse them for beliefs nor talk dishonorably about their views.  That's part of the persecution I was talking about.


They will pay a price for insulting Him when He is ready to deliver it--that is all it means. Inform them of how your feel and if they cannot respect that, curb your exposure to them. A prayer for encouragement prior can help. Things like this are all a part of dying to self, to be bold and alive in Christ.


----------



## LovingLady

Natchitoches said:


> So, how do you apply this when somebody attacks Jesus to your face?  I mean, utter blasphemy?  Do you rebuke them?  Love them and silently pray?  What about how YOU feel you about it?  I wouldn't reciprocate with such against their gods.



I have experience this before. It hurts to the core. I talked to the person about it and he even told me about his religious beliefs. I thought that things would be respectful after that, sadly the smart remarks continued. All I could do after that was pray for him and try to ignore it.


----------



## Americka

Guide him in making rational, wise decisions. He is being attacked from both sides. Prayers to all who have been affected by this tragic event.


----------



## Laela

I can only imagine what it feels like to lose a parent, so I keep my comrade in prayer today as he mourns the death of his father. He's laughing and joking and telling me it was expected because his dad has Alzheimer's, but my heart aches for him. I'm not convinced... I pray that God comforts his heart today.


----------



## Guitarhero

Abdijz said:


> I have experience this before. It hurts to the core. I talked to the person about it and he even told me about his religious beliefs. I thought that things would be respectful after that, sadly the smart remarks continued. All I could do after that was pray for him and try to ignore it.




Thank you.  It does hurt and you'd think family would realize this.  I'm not one for hoping "they get theirs" because I know that God will admit many that others never expected and deny heaven to many that everyone certainly expected would go.   I'll just keep on being respectful and not say anything because that could make then struggle more.  I know that he doesn't realize what he's doing but it hurts.  When Jesus was accused and persecuted, He remained silent.  I guess I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## Sharpened

Natchitoches said:


> Thank you.  It does hurt and you'd think family would realize this. * I'm not one for hoping "they get theirs"* because I know that God will admit many that others never expected and deny heaven to many that everyone certainly expected would go.   I'll just keep on being respectful and not say anything because that could make then struggle more.  I know that he doesn't realize what he's doing but it hurts.  When Jesus was accused and persecuted, He remained silent.  I guess I'm doing the right thing.


Did I imply the bolded? Also, persecution denotes a direct acknowledgment from the parties involved, meaning the Pharisees knew exactly what they were doing. You can receive different types of opinions, but ultimately, you need to seek His will in all things.


----------



## julzinha

Sometimes I feel like my idea of Christianity is very different. For example the attacking of gay people. A lot of them feel as though God hates them because of what is said to them, i have a friend who is gay and he is a great person and sometimes I feel like his faith waivers because of what the church says. And it makes me very sad because I have met people who are otherwise horrible people yet throw the bible in a persons face. When I think of God, I think of love no matter who we are, but whenever I am around Christians I always feel like I'll never be good enough for God. And I feel like that is why I go back and forth in my strength in Christianity because I love everyone even those who have hurt me and that I learned from the Bible, but when I constantly hear negative rhetoric from Christians it makes me question all of the time.


----------



## Guitarhero

Nymphe said:


> Did I imply the bolded? Also, persecution denotes a direct acknowledgment from the parties involved, meaning the Pharisees knew exactly what they were doing. You can receive different types of opinions, but ultimately, you need to seek His will in all things.



It's not about you at all     and I cannot throw away family, ignoring them.  I am seeking His will, that's why I'm asking for direction in the matter through counsel of the wise.  I believe someone before asked about scripture and sticking with family and not letting them go.  This is kinda like that.  Please don't take it personally.


----------



## Sharpened

Natchitoches said:


> It's not about you at all     and I cannot throw away family, ignoring them.  I am seeking His will, that's why I'm asking for direction in the matter through counsel of the wise.  I believe someone before asked about scripture and sticking with family and not letting them go.  This is kinda like that.  Please don't take it personally.


That is alright; I don't care much about me either.  You missed my point and exaggerated things to the negative, so I am going to leave it alone.


----------



## julzinha

Sometimes I feel like religion is way too much for me. I constantly feel like I'll never bee good enough for God. And even though I know I am a good person, things just rarely seem to work out for me.


----------



## Guitarhero

Nymphe said:


> That is alright; I don't care much about me either.  You missed my point and exaggerated things to the negative, so I am going to leave it alone.




Well, that's how you see it and I understand that.  I care about you, about everyone.  Actually, I'm not sure what you mean  but this is not the first and only place I've asked that question concerning this situation.  Sometimes there is an idea of leaving folks to face their own judgement but this is family.  But good point about knowing fully if they are persecuting you.  I think then that there are degrees of it whether they know the fullness of the insults or not.  They know it hurts me and continue anyway.


----------



## LovingLady

julieangel09 said:


> Sometimes I feel like my idea of Christianity is very different. For example the attacking of gay people. A lot of them feel as though God hates them because of what is said to them, i have a friend who is gay and he is a great person and sometimes I feel like his faith waivers because of what the church says.



God loves everyone but he hates what people do. God does not like the *act* of people being in a relationship with someone of the same sex. Because of this Christians take it upon themselves to attack homosexuals which is not the correct thing to do. If people want to be gay, let them know what the Bible says (if you are close), pray from them, respect their decision but do *not* support it.     



julieangel09 said:


> Sometimes I feel like religion is way too much for me. I constantly feel like I'll never bee good enough for God. And even though I know I am a good person, things just rarely seem to work out for me.



Romans 8:28  
28 And we know that all things work  together for good to 
them that love God, to them who are the called according to His 
purpose.

One of the major things about Christianity is faith. One of the ladies said that you have to learn to be able to see in darkness and hear in silence. 

:Rose: If you need help or encouragement you should talk to one of us about it.  :Rose:


----------



## luthiengirlie

I'm going thorugh another valley expierence and i'm slowly trying to climb my way out again.. I"m wondring if YHWH wants me to have something to do with a ministry delivering people from soul ties... it was brought to my rememberance my gm telling me years ago.. the Lord has a ministry of you delivering people.... who knows?


----------



## luthiengirlie

I wish I could destroy all the evil that is in me... I wish I never went through what I went through. I wish I didn't know things I know....
I wish I can always remain innocent and not know what evil is.. It would be so easy to ignore. but ignorance of evil leads to destruction... but knowing too much about it does... it's so hard to pray and get into the Word now, because I know how evil evil really is.. Forgive me YHWH for not seeking You like I should, forgive me that I have ceased praying, forgive me that  I want to go back to the old me because it feels safe. I know You love me harder and strongre than anyone else ever HAS or WILL. even mroe so than my future husband. Forgive me for losing the desire to live. Forgive me for my ADHD. Forgive me that i'm lazy, Forgive me for cussing at my stylist today in my head. My biggest fear is hearing you say depart from me i never knew you. My biggest fear is hearng You reject me because I didn't obey You enoug, I didnt serve You enough, I didn't repent enough, I didn't share You enough, I didn't spend time with You enough, I didnt enough, I didn't enough I didn't enough. Forfgive me for this wall that I seem to have. Forgive me for not really knowing or possibly choosing to not be accountable for my own actions. On graduation day in college I want to be able to feel in my spirit that I have given You due glory and that I have PLEASED You. You're the only man, well you're BEYOND man. But you were the only one that has given me consistant forgiveness, love and yes discipline too. You have validated me in the Blood that Your SOn shed Yeshua. I love to have an intimacy with You like I used to.  Please cleanse my head and my heart of things that don't please You, Please cleanse my head and my heart and my sould of things that are a detriment to all that You have for me..  I don't know where this leads but I"m putting ALL this In Your hands. Help me to have peace knowing how evil this world is and how evil I can be..
In Yeshua's name i pray AMein


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> I wish I could destroy all the evil that is in me... I wish I never went through what I went through. I wish I didn't know things I know....
> I wish I can always remain innocent and not know what evil is.. It would be so easy to ignore. but ignorance of evil leads to destruction... but knowing too much about it does... it's so hard to pray and get into the Word now, because I know how evil evil really is.. Forgive me YHWH for not seeking You like I should, forgive me that I have ceased praying, forgive me that  I want to go back to the old me because it feels safe. I know You love me harder and strongre than anyone else ever HAS or WILL. even mroe so than my future husband. Forgive me for losing the desire to live. Forgive me for my ADHD. Forgive me that i'm lazy, Forgive me for cussing at my stylist today in my head. My biggest fear is hearing you say depart from me i never knew you. My biggest fear is hearng You reject me because I didn't obey You enoug, I didnt serve You enough, I didn't repent enough, I didn't share You enough, I didn't spend time with You enough, I didnt enough, I didn't enough I didn't enough. Forfgive me for this wall that I seem to have. Forgive me for not really knowing or possibly choosing to not be accountable for my own actions. On graduation day in college I want to be able to feel in my spirit that I have given You due glory and that I have PLEASED You. You're the only man, well you're BEYOND man. But you were the only one that has given me consistant forgiveness, love and yes discipline too. You have validated me in the Blood that Your SOn shed Yeshua. I love to have an intimacy with You like I used to.  Please cleanse my head and my heart of things that don't please You, Please cleanse my head and my heart and my sould of things that are a detriment to all that You have for me..  I don't know where this leads but I"m putting ALL this In Your hands. Help me to have peace knowing how evil this world is and how evil I can be..
> In Yeshua's name i pray AMein



Your a blessing I will pray that the Lord continues to guide you.


----------



## Laela

Amen and amen to those words of wisdom...


Abdijz said:


> *
> One of the major things about Christianity is faith. One of the ladies said that you have to learn to be able to see in darkness and hear in silence. *
> 
> :Rose: If you need help or encouragement you should talk to one of us about it.  :Rose:




As for homosexuality... the very act is an abomination to the Lord:
*Leviticus 18:22* 
*Thou shalt not lie     with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.*

However, God loves everyone. It's a healthy balance as a Christian to love others in spite of how they are living. Loving and respecting people shouldn't equate to condoning their behavior.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Abdijz said:


> Your a blessing I will pray that the Lord continues to guide you.



I truly pray so... I have so much wrong with me sometimes I wonder if ill ever get fixed and fall in love and make YHWH proud that he's my daddy. Since my earthly father isn't so proud of me because I'm not skinny, independant yadda yuadda yadda.


----------



## LovingLady

The fact that you realized your mistake and you are looking to correct it you are making God smile.


----------



## Raspberry

Rick Warren's tweeps seriously hit home - http://twitter.com/RickWarren


----------



## Laela

Sometimes it seems like the Holy Ghost is the pink elephant in the room...


----------



## Ije4eva

Sometimes I feel just like Jonah.  Like I find myself "in a storm" because I'm struggling against Your will for me...I think I understand Jonah a little better now though, boy is it hard sometimes to let go! But you absolutely know what you're doing....


----------



## julzinha

I'm officially Agnostic!


----------



## Sharpened

Eleven sin to work on...*sigh*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im happy Lord..tis is all..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I can't stop thinking about you Im obsessed with you..Im so pass the like you..I want to do right by you..all I can think about is that song How I love Jesus ...because you really loved me..oh God you so wonderful I just wish I could let you know..how much you mean to me..Im soo sorry if Im being too happy lately but for once in 25 years Im happy in the inside..I may fall but I don't stay in it..


----------



## Laela

Relying on others to be spoonfed God's Word keeps the door to deception wide open.

*John 8:31-32*
Then Jesus said to those Jews who believed Him, _“*If *you *abide in My word,* you are My disciples indeed. And you shall *know *the truth, *and the truth shall make you free.”    *_

*READ YOUR BIBLE.*


----------



## Sharpened

We are under judgment. There is no turning back. Please, make sure you know His voice and obey His direction, no matter how silly it seems. Lean on Him; trust no one.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Nymphe said:


> We are under judgment. There is no turning back. Please, make sure you know His voice and obey His direction, no matter how silly it seems. Lean on Him; trust no one.



* there are the days that evil will try to send Christians into a slow descent of madness. We need to hang onto YHWH more than ever before and thirst for truth not found in the churches. YHWH will provide a strong support system to get us through. Our ultimate support being Him. Deception is at an all time high and it will get as strong as never before. We have not yet seen the days of Noah but they are coming. Seek His truth harder than you ever have. Love harder than you ever have. And be watchful for the Watchers, for they will come to decieve and divide. Seek His Word and presence more than ever. *


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord I have a whole new respect for the Gospel after watching Passion of the Christ.  I knew it would always hit a little harder if I actually saw what it looked like which is why I never watched it. 

Lord thank you for doing what I know I never could or would have done.  I have a new found love for you Jesus.  Thank you for loving me to the point of  death.


----------



## strenght81

Thank You father for being you. I still haven't figured out how to repay you for all you have done and continue to do for me and my family. Until I figure it out, I will continue to serve you the best way I know how!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I thank you for discernment..the devil kept on messing with me today..even though I failed at not getting impatient I at least know that it can be worked on..Lord I thank you for love bc you love me makes me want to share it with others


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I love the Lord.  I am His and He is mine.  I am so happy I chose LIFE.  yes Lord!


----------



## Ms Red

We broke up after 1.5 yrs. Before I met him I was praying a specific prayer, asking God to bring a marriage-minded man who was evenly yoked with me into my life. We met and it was smooth sailing. We were prayer partners too. Last week he asked my mom's permission to propose to me (my dad passed). This week he told me he thinks we should date others and have space. No red flags that I could see. I know that God is NOT the author of confusion-- so why does it hurt SO bad? I thought I received confirmation that this was the husband God chose for me. And now, nothing? God give me strength.


----------



## Laela

Ms Red,

I'm sorry to hear about this; I pray God strengthens you as you make sense of your beloved's actions -- maybe he's getting cold feet? What God has for you is for you.


----------



## Ms Red

Thank you so much!! I am hurting but God is here on my side. Please pray for me  Cold feet + ungodly counsel= Disaster! 




Laela said:


> Ms Red,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about this; I pray God strengthens you as you make sense of your beloved's actions -- maybe he's getting cold feet? What God has for you is for you.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank You YHWH for helping me understand the power of soul ties, soul lies and soul deaths. 
Thank You for freeing me from the entity that wanted me bound. 
Thank You for freeing me from the ultimate soul death
By sending Yeshua to die for me. 

Thank you for shaking up my life, so the soul lies/ties can be broken. 

Thank you for helping me to accept the part of me that is forever altered by those soul ties. Thank You for protecting me even more. 

May I ever be approved in Your eyes. Because only Your approval Adonai is the only one that matters.


----------



## LovingLady

Ms Red,

Continue to pray and praise the Lord. I will be praying for you as well. I know this hurts but allow God to heal your pain.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Ms Red said:


> We broke up after 1.5 yrs. Before I met him I was praying a specific prayer, asking God to bring a marriage-minded man who was evenly yoked with me into my life. We met and it was smooth sailing. We were prayer partners too. Last week he asked my mom's permission to propose to me (my dad passed). This week he told me he thinks we should date others and have space. No red flags that I could see. I know that God is NOT the author of confusion-- so why does it hurt SO bad? I thought I received confirmation that this was the husband God chose for me. And now, nothing? God give me strength.


 
Ms Red, i'm sorry to hear about this. I prayed for you and will continue to pray for you. Take heart and just trust in the Lord ... if the man is yours, he will return to you. I am praying for both of you. It will be well in the end, I believe so


----------



## topsyturvy86

This was in my 'message of God' application on facebook today and it blessed me so thought i'd share. 

"Letting go makes you wealthier. Wealth is never measured by what you have, but by what you can give away. You are rich with money when you can afford to donate. You are rich with love when you can give love freely. You are rich with God when you can behold your enemy with compassion".


----------



## Guitarhero

I'm beginning to think about weight issues and the Black community.  The sheer numbers of actually obese people are epidemic.  Could this be just another symptom of racism and deep feelings of rejection?  Is it a symptom of the lack of discipline and disrespect mutually between Blacks?  A symptom of incest, abuse, etc.?  I'm thinking so. I pray that for every obese person that s/he can remove the protective wall,  no longer fear and heal completely in shalom - complete wholeness.


----------



## Laela

Dear Jesus,

I praise you today for you are Lord of my life. I ask for your Holy Spirit to guide me today in all that I say and do. Let it be to Your glory and Honor. Where I falter, thank you Lord, for carrying me.. I trust You.

Love,
Laela


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Is blessed beyond measure even when my play bro told me today I need to lose weight since I will never be happy because no one can being fat.it hurts so much because there are so much deeper wounds besides weight..all I see is everyone saying your fat you cant possible be happy why would you be happy you abnormal..Im in tears right now maybe because its time for change in character Im tired of being told there so much wrong with me..I want to love me but it seems the world says I shouldn't love me


----------



## luthiengirlie

GoddessMaker said:


> Is blessed beyond measure even when my play bro told me today I need to lose weight since I will never be happy because no one can being fat.it hurts so much because there are so much deeper wounds besides weight..all I see is everyone saying your fat you cant possible be happy why would you be happy you abnormal..Im in tears right now maybe because its time for change in character Im tired of being told there so much wrong with me..I want to love me but it seems the world says I shouldn't love me



I would love to smack your brother! I TRULY WOULD! I'm gonna stand against the world and say: YOU HAVE PERMISSION TO LOVE YOURSELF, YOU HAVE PERMISSION TO SEE YOURSELF AS A BEAUTIFUL CHILD OF God why BECAUSE YOU ARE! There's a psalm somewhere that talks about How God made u before you were in your mama's womb. None of us are perfect ALL have sinned and fallen short. CHANGE ONLY BECAUSE YHWH DESIRES YOU TO AND YOU DESIRE TO. Screw what the world THINKS! You are not a CITIZEN of the world!


----------



## luthiengirlie

GoddessMaker said:


> Is blessed beyond measure even when my play bro told me today I need to lose weight since I will never be happy because no one can being fat.it hurts so much because there are so much deeper wounds besides weight..all I see is everyone saying your fat you cant possible be happy why would you be happy you abnormal..Im in tears right now maybe because its time for change in character Im tired of being told there so much wrong with me..I want to love me but it seems the world says I shouldn't love me



Oh AND ONE MORE THING:

Dear Adonai,

Please purify my spirit before I pray this. I pray for Goddessmaker. She's your beautiful child. Please let her know that. I bind the spirit of condemnation. I curse it and I command it to go back to the hell where it came from in Yeshua's MIGHTY NAME! I loose a spirit of peace, I loose the spirit of knowing that you are YHWH, her Rohi, her Rophe and her Adonai. If there are changes that need to be made, Adonai guide her in making those changes for the purpose You have called her so YOU. YHWH may be glorified!!! May in ALL things Goddessmaker desire You YHWH. Most High to be glorified. I love you and she loves You. In Yeshua's name I pray, AMEIN!


----------



## topsyturvy86

luthiengirlie said:


> Oh AND ONE MORE THING:
> 
> Dear Adonai,
> 
> Please purify my spirit before I pray this. I pray for Goddessmaker. She's your beautiful child. Please let her know that. I bind the spirit of condemnation. I curse it and I command it to go back to the hell where it came from in Yeshua's MIGHTY NAME! I loose a spirit of peace, I loose the spirit of knowing that you are YHWH, her Rohi, her Rophe and her Adonai. If there are changes that need to be made, Adonai guide her in making those changes for the purpose You have called her so YOU. YHWH may be glorified!!! May in ALL things Goddessmaker desire You YHWH. Most High to be glorified. I love you and she loves You. In Yeshua's name I pray, AMEIN!


 
Amen! Goddessmaker, you are beautiful! Your are beautifully and wonderfully made, do not let anyone tell you otherwise. God loves you just the way you are and I pray that you see yourself more and more through His eyes. Our God is a God of variety and we are all expressions of Him; man and woman, tall and short, black and white, different hair and skin colour, skinny and big ... all beautiful expressions of our God non more than the other. When the world tells you whatever, refresh your mind with what God tells you because that's the only opinion that matters. Love and blessings


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank You YHWH. 
I'm reminded of the intesity of your Character

You're my Jireh- One who provides for me

My Elohim- One who's YHWH
My Adonai-My One and Only Lord
My Nissi- My banner. I am under YOUR BANNER! What HONOR IS THAT! 
My Rophe- My healer
My ROHI- My shepard
My M'Kaddesh- WITHOUT YOU I CANNOT BE SANCTIFIED
My SHALOM-YHWH my peace beyond all understanding
My TSIDKENU YOU ARE MY RIGHTEOUSNESS

I want to cry and bow down to You like a knight does to his king. 
Because I am so HONORED that you sent Yeshua to die for me. And I could be clean and you could be my Tsikenu. 

Thank You Adonai and Abba
Every Knee shall bow and every tounge shall confess You are YHWH. 

Getting da kleenex!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I know change is coming but Im so scared.My weight has been my protector for so long because I felt why on earth would allow a 8 yearold to be molested then raped..but God I know you have provided good counsel around me because I prayed for it.I want to throw in the towel but I know it's you..Im I know that my character not my talent has stood in the way of my growth..Lord help me see me and show me my character content Lord..God I just can't stop seeking your word right now..I feel depressed but me wanting to take my life isn't even on my radar..I want to push into you as I hurting..Lord I thank you for sister like Laela,Butterfly,Prudent,Shimmie,Nice and Wavy,and so many other because they are godly women and I look up to them..I just want to be all God made me to be Im sorry if Im being to praisy but all I can do is that..


----------



## luthiengirlie

GoddessMaker said:


> God I know change is coming but Im so scared.My weight has been my protector for so long because I felt why on earth would allow a 8 yearold to be molested then raped..but God I know you have provided good counsel around me because I prayed for it.I want to throw in the towel but I know it's you..Im I know that my character not my talent has stood in the way of my growth..Lord help me see me and show me my character content Lord..God I just can't stop seeking your word right now..I feel depressed but me wanting to take my life isn't even on my radar..I want to push into you as I hurting..Lord I thank you for sister like Laela,Butterfly,Prudent,Shimmie,Nice and Wavy,and so many other because they are godly women and I look up to them..I just want to be all God made me to be Im sorry if Im being to praisy but all I can do is that..



Beautiful Goddessmaker. May I pm you and share my story?


----------



## LovingLady

Goddessmaker praise Him as much as you want.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank you Adonai for reminding me that the battle with my ADHD is already won and the battle with my weight is already won. U said in Your Word that I just need to endure till the end and I will knowing its already won!


----------



## Laela

ohhh...wow.. I'm so in love with this song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUMRqJCV9Q4


----------



## Prudent1

Whose report will I believe?
*F*-false
*E*-evidence
*A*-appearing
*R*-real
 Father I believe. Help thou mine unbelief.

My Prayer for Today: 

Dear Lord, Thank you that you have called me to walk in victory. Help
me to realize when I am listening to Satan's lies, "to the evil report,"
and not to You. If I am the only person who believes in your promises
today, give me the courage to believe and walk forward in faith to what
you've called me to do. In Jesus' name, Amen.

"We should go up and take possession of the land, for we can 
certainly do it." (Numbers 12:30).

"I can do everything through him who gives me strength". (Philippians
4:13)

"Commit to the LORD whatever you do, and your plans will succeed".
(Proverbs 16:3) 

"God...has blessed us in the heavenly realms with every spiritual
blessing in Christ." (Ephesians 1:3) 

"For everyone born of God overcomes the world. This is the victory that
has overcome the world, even our faith." (1 John 5:5)

"No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who
loved us" (Romans 8:37).

"This is the victory that has overcome the world, even our faith. Who is
it that overcomes the world? Only he who believes that Jesus is the Son
of God" (1 John 1:4, 5). 

"But thanks be to God! He gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus
Christ" (1 Corinthians 15:57).

"Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or
imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, to him be
glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for
ever and ever! Amen" (Ephesians 3:20, 21).

Amen


----------



## PG480

Prudent1 said:


> Whose report will I believe?
> *F*-false
> *E*-evidence
> *A*-appearing
> *R*-real
> Father I believe. Help thou mine unbelief.
> 
> My Prayer for Today:
> 
> Dear Lord, Thank you that you have called me to walk in victory. Help
> me to realize when I am listening to Satan's lies, "to the evil report,"
> and not to You. If I am the only person who believes in your promises
> today, give me the courage to believe and walk forward in faith to what
> you've called me to do. In Jesus' name, Amen.
> 
> "We should go up and take possession of the land, for we can
> certainly do it." (Numbers 12:30).
> 
> 
> 
> "I can do everything through him who gives me strength". (Philippians
> 4:13)
> 
> "Commit to the LORD whatever you do, and your plans will succeed".
> (Proverbs 16:3)
> 
> "God...has blessed us in the heavenly realms with every spiritual
> blessing in Christ." (Ephesians 1:3)
> 
> "For everyone born of God overcomes the world. This is the victory that
> has overcome the world, even our faith." (1 John 5:5)
> 
> "No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who
> loved us" (Romans 8:37).
> 
> "This is the victory that has overcome the world, even our faith. Who is
> it that overcomes the world? Only he who believes that Jesus is the Son
> of God" (1 John 1:4, 5).
> 
> "But thanks be to God! He gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus
> Christ" (1 Corinthians 15:57).
> 
> "Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or
> imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, to him be
> glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for
> ever and ever! Amen" (Ephesians 3:20, 21).
> 
> Amen



Prudent1 this prayer ministers soo much to my spirit today. The Lord is truly doing amazing things in the lives of believers.  I believe the report of the Lord!!! Amen


----------



## Prudent1

^^^ I'm glad it ministered to you. God is allowing me to go through some things I tell you! My faith muscles are really getting a _*good*_ workout! I'm hanging in there though.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Laela said:


> ohhh...wow.. I'm so in love with this song!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUMRqJCV9Q4


 
The women's ministry leader gave me this song on a mix tape and I have been listening to it almost nonstop.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*I am going to ministry school in the Fall.*


----------



## topsyturvy86

I need you to please pray for me for today ladies. I'm believing God for a way around something that only He can do. Please pray with me on this, that God comes through for me mightily in a way that only He can and that He completes this good work He has started.


----------



## LovingLady

topsyturvy86 said:


> I need you to please pray for me for today ladies. I'm believing God for a way around something that only He can do. Please pray with me on this, that God comes through for me mightily in a way that only He can and that He completes this good work He has started.



It is done.


----------



## Laela

I stand in Agreement..all is well 



topsyturvy86 said:


> I need you to please pray for me for today ladies. I'm believing God for a way around something that only He can do. Please pray with me on this, that God comes through for me mightily in a way that only He can and that He completes this good work He has started.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Abdijz said:


> It is done.


 


Laela said:


> I stand in Agreement..all is well


 
Thank you Abdijz , thank you Laela. Hopefully I should hear some news soon and will update.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank You YHWH for playing Ian Wood's Day Forecast for me last night. You sho know how to make me feel at peace about going to sleep

Giving my Panic attacks the side eye:  You aint keeping me up tonight


YHWH I choose YOUR banner, Not the enemy's. 

Protect me from soul ties, soul lies and soul death

Because I choose to serve You Elohim the Most High. 


YHWH what is going on with praying for a man I never met?


----------



## Renewed1

Lord,

I have two BIG (well several) petitions before you.  My bills (including rent) is paid on time without being late.  That I get my dream job, I applied to it last night, it's within my salary range.  AMEN!


----------



## Guitarhero

Please help me to hold on until this position is before me.  This is the third time it's coming before me and I overlooked it.  Could this be your will?  This present is kicking my behind physically and mentally.  I pray I can move on.  Help me to hold on regarding S. and S.  I want your will and I realize that You place desires within us.  Let me not be afraid.


----------



## Laela

A Believer or Child of God has no business seeking answers or guidance from a psychic. 



Parapsychology addresses certain types of ESP—such as those possessed by psychics and mediums—including clairvoyance, telekinesis, and communication with the dead. The Bible makes it clear that these types of experiences should be avoided. We should not exercise any sort of spiritual abilities outside the realm of what the Bible deems acceptable, nor should we consult with anyone who does so.

If such a thing as a sixth sense or third eye truly exists, it is not of God. Those who claim to practice such abilities are either deceivers, self-deceived, and/or under the power of demonic forces. Leviticus 19:31 says, "Do not rely on mediums and psychics, for you will be defiled by them. I, the Lord, am your God." Consulting spiritists is foolish and angers the Lord (2 Chronicles 33:6). Acting as a medium or psychic was punishable by death in the Old Testament (Leviticus 20:27).

The Bible tells us that the Holy Spirit of God has been given to each of us who has received salvation through faith in Christ (Romans 8:9-11). This Spirit will be our guide and teacher of all truth (John 16:13). For Christians, all spiritual leading and communication should come from God, through prayer and revelation from His Word. *The only “sixth sense" we need is the Holy Spirit; everything else is counterfeit.* But if we allow the Spirit to fill and control us (Ephesians 5:18), we will not be led astray by deceiving spirits.
http://www.gotquestions.org/sixth-sense-third-eye.html


----------



## luthiengirlie

is excited that YHWH is leading me into the book of Encoch, that I am growing.. YHWH please KEEP me growing and prepare me to be a living sanctuary tried and true and prepare me to stand strong in all that comes and prepare me to be a wife.

I say YES to your next level no mater what i have gone through in these past three months. 

because YHWH if you can handle my Red Sea you can DEFINETLY handle my Jordan


----------



## PG480

Laela said:


> A Believer or Child of God has no business seeking answers or guidance from a psychic.
> 
> 
> 
> Parapsychology addresses certain types of ESP—such as those possessed by psychics and mediums—including clairvoyance, telekinesis, and communication with the dead. The Bible makes it clear that these types of experiences should be avoided. We should not exercise any sort of spiritual abilities outside the realm of what the Bible deems acceptable, nor should we consult with anyone who does so.
> 
> If such a thing as a sixth sense or third eye truly exists, it is not of God. Those who claim to practice such abilities are either deceivers, self-deceived, and/or under the power of demonic forces. Leviticus 19:31 says, "Do not rely on mediums and psychics, for you will be defiled by them. I, the Lord, am your God." Consulting spiritists is foolish and angers the Lord (2 Chronicles 33:6). Acting as a medium or psychic was punishable by death in the Old Testament (Leviticus 20:27).
> 
> The Bible tells us that the Holy Spirit of God has been given to each of us who has received salvation through faith in Christ (Romans 8:9-11). This Spirit will be our guide and teacher of all truth (John 16:13). For Christians, all spiritual leading and communication should come from God, through prayer and revelation from His Word. *The only “sixth sense" we need is the Holy Spirit; everything else is counterfeit.* But if we allow the Spirit to fill and control us (Ephesians 5:18), we will not be led astray by deceiving spirits.
> http://www.gotquestions.org/sixth-sense-third-eye.html


 
Thanking you with the button wasn't enough. I could not have said this any better. I don't know what inspired your post but I happened to be watching the Today show on NBC that had mediums on as as guests. One of the mediums was quoted as saying "spiritualists/psychics are the only religion that has been proven to be true when tested" I was like what  I cannot believe they are allowing such wreckless comments and practices to be broadcasted and given such exposure. Coming from a background where I have seen people partake in this type of practice as a "quick fix answer", and me seeing fully well that this type of practice has to do with manipulation of dark forces/ fallen angels/ demons etc, I just cannot. As a Christian I have become more than convinced that the Holy Spirit is *the* guide and teacher of *ALL* truth. I have witnessed this through my own practice of prayer, fasting and reading of God's Word. If I don't have the answer to a situation I will not consult a "quick fix" because it is an abomination to God and it takes away from the character God is trying to build and renew in me while I wait on His timing. I will wait on the Lord to guide me in *all* answers for His path and will for my life. Didn't mean for this too be long but I just had to comment to stand in agreement with you on this.......okay I feel better now


----------



## Guitarhero

It's unfortunate to me that people will think that the organization is being elevated.  It's not.  It's simply the eucharist. It's touching Him in the most intimate way possible here on earth, eating and drinking Him in body and blood.  It's only Him.  He is the source.  I've thought about this a myriad of ways to attempt to explain.  I can only come from how I see Him.  Vice versa for others.  But it's not the cathedrals (don't we take pride in our own abodes and decorate them???), it's not the hierarchy, the structure that is the cornerstone...it's Him.  I wish that would be understood more than anything.  That eucharist transcends, gives life...it's Him being lifted up...simply Him.  It's just that I see Him through that host and cup.  He is literally in that tabernacle behind the altar.  Others might have a feeling of a teddy bear, a constant friend, loving father...to me, He's that bread and wine.  Shrugs.


----------



## foxee

I'm using my 1000th post to say, God has been sooo good to me!  His unconditional love is truly amazing.  Have you ever been so excited about your life that you could hardly sit still?  I almost don't feel worthy . . .


----------



## Laela

Amen at the bolded... and that is all.

Thank you and God bless you, Sis. 




PG480 said:


> Thanking you with the button wasn't enough. I could not have said this any better. I don't know what inspired your post but I happened to be watching the Today show on NBC that had mediums on as as guests. One of the mediums was quoted as saying "spiritualists/psychics are the only religion that has been proven to be true when tested" I was like what  I cannot believe they are allowing such wreckless comments and practices to be broadcasted and given such exposure. Coming from a background where I have seen people partake in this type of practice as a "quick fix answer", and me seeing fully well that this type of practice has to do with manipulation of dark forces/ fallen angels/ demons etc, I just cannot. As a Christian I have become more than convinced that the Holy Spirit is *the* guide and teacher of *ALL* truth. I have witnessed this through my own practice of prayer, fasting and reading of God's Word. If I don't have the answer to a situation I will not consult a "quick fix" because it is an abomination to God and it takes away from the character God is trying to build and renew in me while I wait on His timing. I will wait on the Lord to guide me in *all* answers for His path and will for my life. Didn't mean for this too be long but I just had to comment to stand in agreement with you on this.......okay I feel better now


----------



## CoilyFields

Pray for me sisters as I pray for a brother that has gone astray.  

A coworker of mine says he is Christian but it being lead into false teachings through his own mind...to the point of sayng Jesus has not risen, Jesus is satan etc. I continue to engage in convesation with Him and try to let the Holy Spirit use me in our "debates". Not arguments in any way, but him showing me scriptures to back his claims and me trying to explain the truth of them. 

Though we always end amicably, Pray that I let the Holy Spirit do Its work and that I not strive with my coworker but only say that which will give grace to the hearer and glorify God.


----------



## LovelyRo

I absolutely love this board.  Today I got the encouragment that I needed... the word that I needed.  God is really working on me... and thank Him for chosing me!  I will be obedient and I will trust Him!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Therefore, to Him Who Knows to Do Good and Does Not Do It, to Him it is  Sin - James 4:17


----------



## Nice & Wavy

CoilyFields said:


> Pray for me sisters as I pray for a brother that has gone astray.
> 
> A coworker of mine says he is Christian but it being lead into false teachings through his own mind...to the point of sayng Jesus has not risen, Jesus is satan etc. I continue to engage in convesation with Him and try to let the Holy Spirit use me in our "debates". Not arguments in any way, but him showing me scriptures to back his claims and me trying to explain the truth of them.
> 
> Though we always end amicably, Pray that I let the Holy Spirit do Its work and that I not strive with my coworker but only say that which will give grace to the hearer and glorify God.


Will do, sis


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im so happy for God discernment and butt whoopings..yes I know that sounds insane however if God didn't love me he wouldn't correct me ..and if I didn't love God then I wouldn't feel anything when I do wrong and want to do better so I can grow.


----------



## Renewed1

Changed said:


> Lord,
> 
> I have two BIG (well several) petitions before you. My bills (including rent) is paid on time without being late. That I get my dream job, I applied to it last night, it's within my salary range. AMEN!


 

Well  WE (me and God) is still working on the bill thing.

BUT, my dream job called me yesterday to schedule an phone interview. 

I had the phone interview today.....I thought I messed up the interview ROYALLY!! I was ready to call _defeat_. 

Why at the END of my PHONE INTERVIEW.  *The person asked me would I be interested in coming in next week for a face to face interview.*

*I was so giddy (yes over the phone)!!  I made the interviewer laugh.*

*IT WAS NOBODY BUT JESUS!!! HALLEUJAH!!*

*(I think I misspelled halleujah...*


----------



## CoilyFields

^^^Congrats Sis!!!!
God is good!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord give me the strength to go into battle.  I do not like to confront people and tend to be overly considerate of what is going on with them to the detriment of myself.  I thank you and praise you for the friends you have given me that speak Your Word to my heart.  I thank you beyond measure for all you have blessed me with so far and all that you will bless me with in the future.  Praise God for his sovereignty.  I will live a life that is in light of you and not one of fear.

Jeremiah 29:11
For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.---I believe you Lord and will put my faith and trust in you and you alone.  Amen.


----------



## LovingLady

CoilyFields said:


> Pray for me sisters as I pray for a brother that has gone astray.
> 
> A coworker of mine says he is Christian but it being lead into false teachings through his own mind...to the point of sayng Jesus has not risen, Jesus is satan etc. I continue to engage in convesation with Him and try to let the Holy Spirit use me in our "debates". Not arguments in any way, but him showing me scriptures to back his claims and me trying to explain the truth of them.
> 
> Though we always end amicably, Pray that I let the Holy Spirit do Its work and that I not strive with my coworker but only say that which will give grace to the hearer and glorify God.



I am in the same situation, of course I will pray for you. Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*No one wants to hear about salvation but the time is drawing near. Are you in right relation with your Lord and Savior. Who the SON sets free is free indeed!!! Have peace.*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I thank you for getting me through my first week of my job.I felt defeated some days esp when the others start talking about there privilege..but instead of feeling totally like a loser I clinge to the notion God must really have something special for me to do in life if not then I know not everyone gets fancy life.I also know I apprciate things more bc I have never had so there nothing holding me back from working hard..Im thankful for strength because I felt like passing out a few times this week..God has me and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I had an interesting lesson with. You today YHWH. I was studying the line of Cain. and I came across some info that Your chosen people were white. I was wounded I admit. Did you really hate black people that much? I received no answer from You. Then I researched some more and I found out that Your chosen people were black. Then I asked You do you really hate white people that much?  
Then I saw extreme views on both sides. Then I realized. I need to go straight to the Scource for questions like these. Ie YOU. There are "Christian Movements" on every view out there. This shows How arrogant Man is. We will conform our views and try to mold You into what fits our egos. Forgive us for that. I know You love us all and yet NONE are worthy in Your sight. So whoever the true Jews are. You sent Your Son to shed His blood for ALL OF US! Let us live to please You and not squabble over who are the true Chosen ones. Because Ulitmatly Adonai. The Highest of High. YHWH. Its up to You to decide who are the chosen ones. Forgive us Adonai for being so arrogant and instead. Teach us how to live for YOU!
I bow down and declare You Most High above our opinions and ego for our wisdom is foolish to You!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im happy about the word of God even when I feel bad God is working...you don't get prepared while in the fight the fight shows how fit you are.


----------



## Guitarhero

Whatever is happening to you and how you're handling it is helping many others!!!  Keep on, dear sister!!!  You are an encouragement.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*We should never let prayer be our last result. If we pray alway, at all time then when the storm arrive our foundation will be solid. Make prayer your first result.*


----------



## luthiengirlie

Two huge revlations this morning. 

YHWH gave me a stern talking to this morning in Love. He said STOP FEARING YOUR FUTURE You have accepted my choice to be redeemed by the Blood of My Son. I am not the men who HAVE SPOKEN: DEPART FROM ME I NEVER KNEW YOU. FOR I AM YHWH unchanging

John 3:16 and He is the great I am 

YHWH loves me.. YHWH does really love me!! O M GEEEE HE IS ABSOLOUTLY INSANELY IN LOVE WITH ME. He had so much faith and love for me that He spake me into being before I was physically manifested. AND He sent His Son to die for me to atone for my sins so we can have a relationship!! If that aint love I don't know what is!!! Remake me with Love!!


And 2nd revelation

The enemy fears his future for he know the consequences of his great abomination as do the others who fell. So he wants us to fear the same future and eventually have the same future he faces. A child of the Most High KNOWS his future. In heaven, Blessed and happy and enjoys the Journey because he knows He is under the protection of the Most High and Knows He is embraced for choosing the redeemable future.


----------



## Laela

*WOW.*............ this hit the core of my spirit.


and Amen... 

God bless!




luthiengirlie said:


> I had an interesting lesson with. You today YHWH. I was studying the line of Cain. and I came across some info that Your chosen people were white. I was wounded I admit. Did you really hate black people that much? I received no answer from You. Then I researched some more and I found out that Your chosen people were black. Then I asked You do you really hate white people that much?
> Then I saw extreme views on both sides. Then I realized. I need to go straight to the Scource for questions like these. Ie YOU. There are "Christian Movements" on every view out there. This shows How arrogant Man is. We will conform our views and try to mold You into what fits our egos. Forgive us for that. I know You love us all and yet NONE are worthy in Your sight. So whoever the true Jews are. You sent Your Son to shed His blood for ALL OF US! Let us live to please You and not squabble over who are the true Chosen ones. Because Ulitmatly Adonai. The Highest of High. YHWH. Its up to You to decide who are the chosen ones. Forgive us Adonai for being so arrogant and instead. Teach us how to live for YOU!
> I bow down and declare You Most High above our opinions and ego for our wisdom is foolish to You!


----------



## Laela

*He wants it ALL​*There's a Voice that cries out in the _Silence_,
searching for a heart that will love Him,
longing for a Child that will give Him their ALL,
give it ALL, He wants it ALL

And there's a God that walks over the earth,
He's searching for a heart that is desperate,
And longing for a Child that will give Him their ALL,
give it ALL, He wants it ALL

And He says, _"Love Me, Love Me with your whole heart"_
He wants it ALL today
_"Serve Me, serve Me with your Life now"_
He wants it ALL today
_"Bow down, let go of your idols"_
He wants it ALL today (x3)
He wants it ALL

There's a God that walks over the earth,
He's searching for a heart that is desperate,
longing for a Child that will give Him their ALL,
give it ALL, He wants it ALL

And He says,_ "Love Me, Love Me with your whole heart"_
He wants it ALL today
_"Serve Me, serve Me with your Life now"_
He wants it all today
_"Bow down, let go of your idols"_
He wants it ALL today (x3)
He wants it 

Oh oh oh, ALL of you, more of you
(He) wants it ALL today oh oh oh (whole thing x3)
Today, today

He wants it ALL today, He wants is ALL today
so give it ALL

There's a Voice that cries out in the _Silence_,
searching for heart that will Love Him,
longing for a Child that will give Him their ALL,
give it ALL ... *He wants it ALL.*

Song by Forever Jones


----------



## topsyturvy86

This is a powerful revelation! 



luthiengirlie said:


> Two huge revlations this morning.
> 
> YHWH gave me a stern talking to this morning in Love. He said STOP FEARING YOUR FUTURE You have accepted my choice to be redeemed by the Blood of My Son. I am not the men who HAVE SPOKEN: DEPART FROM ME I NEVER KNEW YOU. FOR I AM YHWH unchanging
> 
> John 3:16 and He is the great I am
> 
> YHWH loves me.. YHWH does really love me!! O M GEEEE HE IS ABSOLOUTLY INSANELY IN LOVE WITH ME. He had so much faith and love for me that He spake me into being before I was physically manifested. AND He sent His Son to die for me to atone for my sins so we can have a relationship!! If that aint love I don't know what is!!! Remake me with Love!!
> 
> 
> And 2nd revelation
> 
> *The enemy fears his future for he know the consequences of his great abomination as do the others who fell. So he wants us to fear the same future and eventually have the same future he faces. A child of the Most High KNOWS his future. In heaven, Blessed and happy and enjoys the Journey because he knows He is under the protection of the Most High and Knows He is embraced for choosing the redeemable future*.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Someone forwarded this to me in an email and I think it’s worthy to continue to share.

Concentrate on this sentence "To get something you never had, you have to do something you never did." 

When God takes something from your grasp. 
He's not punishing you, but merely opening your hands to receive something better. Concentrate on this sentence. 
"The will of God will never take you where the Grace of God will not protect you." 

:Rose:


----------



## topsyturvy86

topsyturvy86 said:


> I need you to please pray for me for today ladies. I'm believing God for a way around something that only He can do. Please pray with me on this, that God comes through for me mightily in a way that only He can and that He completes this good work He has started.


 
Thank you for praying! I reaallly appreciate it. God came through for me! Just thought i'd return to give the good news. He is soo good. I have written my testimony in the form of a blog because it is pretty long and you can find it here


----------



## OhmyKimB

I think I need to take a facebook hiatus.

Whenever I'm on it, the suggestions of the enemy come in full fledge...I just figured it out. When I don't go on it, or even near it I have no problems. 

I guess I figured out what my battle is currently...better pray on how to fight it


----------



## Laela

PinkPebbles said:


> Someone forwarded this to me in an email and I think it’s worthy to continue to share.
> 
> Concentrate on this sentence "To get something you never had, you have to do something you never did."
> 
> When God takes something from your grasp.
> He's not punishing you, but merely opening your hands to receive something better. Concentrate on this sentence.
> "The will of God will never take you where the Grace of God will not protect you."
> 
> :Rose:



That's very timely, PinkPebbles; and thanks  for sharing! While listening to Joyce Meyer yesterday she pretty much said the same thing. That to change anything we don't like about our lives, we must _not _look to others to change. The onus is on US. Expecting others to change won't work. But when we start changing our perspectives, our attitudes, rearranging our lives from the comfort zone, THAT is when things start to change.  He'll be with us when we stop out of our comfort zones.. He'll ALWAYS be with us, so there should be no room for fear. I've experienced this and this really works.

You know the old adage: _Insanity is doing the same thing, the same way all the time, expecting different results._ lol

Just thought I'd share this as well.






topsyturvy86 said:


> Thank you for praying! I reaallly appreciate it. God came through for me! Just thought i'd return to give the good news. He is soo good. I have written my testimony in the form of a blog because it is pretty long and you can find it here




Amen, Amen and Amen! I'm off to read... God is Good


----------



## Laela

Jesus says in *Luke 11:23*
*He that is not with me is against me: and he that gathereth not with me scattereth.*

Please pray and keep your spiritual eyes and ears open to the Voice of Truth (Holy Spirit).


----------



## Sharpened

Ugh, why do professing Christians act like either Our Father is dead, crippled, or some little, old man wringing His hands going, "Oh dear, oh dear, whatever will I with these naughty children? Who will help me?" Do people fear man and the adversary more than the One Who created them? 

Makes me sick...


----------



## Laela

I've learned that God sometimes speaks to me through others; what is for me is for me. If it's not, I will know it.


----------



## OhmyKimB

These battles are def something I was not expecting...please Adonai go before me....


----------



## Renewed1

luthiengirlie said:


> YHWH gave me a stern talking to this morning in Love. He said STOP FEARING YOUR FUTURE


 

OMGosh!! This right here has touched me, I WAS very fearful about my future - - my career, really.  God has my back, HE is in total control.  When things may seem bleak to me - - God is turning the situation around.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Nymphe said:


> Ugh, why do professing Christians act like either Our Father is dead, crippled, or some little, old man wringing His hands going, "Oh dear, oh dear, whatever will I with these naughty children? Who will help me?" Do people fear man and the adversary more than the One Who created them?
> 
> Makes me sick...



SEE THAT'S MY ISSUE. why are " Christians" talking to satan and giving him so much credibility.
if you are a child of the Most High In the grand scheme of things He doesn't matter
yes he'll attack you
Yes he has power
but we ALLL know the end game Adonai wins
and it's just up to *us* to be under His Nissi(banner)
you can choose who's banner you will stand under..


----------



## luthiengirlie

Changed said:


> OMGosh!! This right here has touched me, I WAS very fearful about my future - - my career, really.  God has my back, HE is in total control.  When things may seem bleak to me - - God is turning the situation around.




I needed this reminder again


----------



## Guitarhero

Legalism and religiosity can kill the very faith that one has achieved.


----------



## Renewed1

Lord, 

Right now I feel like I'm in a hopeless situation.  Let me go pray!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I need patience I know God is working on me in that area because things are just popping up that make me want to pimp slap people.Im saved but Im human ..


----------



## luthiengirlie

PinkPebbles said:


> Someone forwarded this to me in an email and I think it’s worthy to continue to share.
> 
> Concentrate on this sentence "To get something you never had, you have to do something you never did."
> 
> When God takes something from your grasp.
> He's not punishing you, but merely opening your hands to receive something better. Concentrate on this sentence.
> "The will of God will never take you where the Grace of God will not protect you."
> 
> :Rose:




Crying. Wow


----------



## Laela

You're _never _in a hopeless situation with Our Father near.... God is your source and always will be. 

Jeremiah 29:11 (Amplified)
_For I know the thoughts  and plans that I have for you, says the Lord, thoughts and plans for  welfare and peace and not for evil, to give you hope in your final  outcome._

Stay encouraged, Changed 


 :Rose:



Changed said:


> Lord,
> 
> Right now I feel like I'm in a hopeless situation.  Let me go pray!


----------



## moonglowdiva

*My sins....... confessed and repented. The verdict!!!!!! *
*FORGIVEN*

*My Savior told me, "Go, sin no more*."


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My God I just uplift you name on high..your awesome and so powerful..I love when I feel in my spirit something God wants me to do..like giving encouragement cards to my boss and cube mate..it took both of them by surprise and made them smile God..see even to unbelievers God I know you love can penetrate..if it can turn a broken women like me into a work in process then it can do anything..


----------



## luthiengirlie

I thank You Abba Adonai, for the Ladies of LHCF!!! I thank You for bringing me advice and have them encouraging me in love during my toughest spiritual trial. I thank You for the rare conncection I feel with these women even though I have only known them briefly yet powerfully!!! Thank You for being with me when it looked like it was over. Thank You for using them to tell me it wasn't and only a new beginning. I pray I am of service to You towards them as they have been to me!!! Help me to hear You and show me the next step. I'm willing to walk the way!!
In Yeshua's name amein!

I love yall ladies even though I barely know yall! But yall feel like my SISTERS!


----------



## Pooks

It's been a long time since I came through! 

Last week was really tough but I refused to give the enemy the upper hand and GOD by His Holy Spirit gave me a blessing I was so in need of during Sabbath worship.

Lord, I know you are working it all out, that I am called according to your purpose and you will perfect everything that concerns your children.

_Lord I love you, yes I love you
How I love you, I really love you
Just for who you are
In all of your glory
My heart sings; holy holy

You are everything I need you to be
You are the great I AM!_


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> I thank You Abba Adonai, for the Ladies of LHCF!!! I thank You for bringing me advice and have them encouraging me in love during my toughest spiritual trial. I thank You for the rare conncection I feel with these women even though I have only known them briefly yet powerfully!!! Thank You for being with me when it looked like it was over. Thank You for using them to tell me it wasn't and only a new beginning. I pray I am of service to You towards them as they have been to me!!! Help me to hear You and show me the next step. I'm willing to walk the way!!
> In Yeshua's name amein!
> 
> I love yall ladies even though I barely know yall! But yall feel like my SISTERS!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I just come humbled..my jobs is gone..because I don't socialize,because I ask questions about criticism..God teach me what is you want me to know..maybe I wasn't ready,maybe I was strayed bc of my commute,I don't know but Im scared bc I don't know what to do..I tried to do right but maybe I just can't.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord forgive me I got distracted by the flesh and what the world expects of women.  I am going to try my hardest to stay focused on you and put my faith and trust in only you.  I let my desire to be be wanted and accepted distract me from You and make those things idols before your Holy Name.  You are my Lord and Master and I am going to try harder to submit my will to you and be an obedient and humble servant of the Most High God.  People will never fulfill my expectations like You can and always will.  Your Steadfast Love Endureth Forever.

I need to get in my Word and pray.  Gotta stop slacking and investing my time in heavenly things.


----------



## LovingLady

I really like this board but I feel the most at home when I am in the Christian Forum.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Abdijz said:


> I really like this board but I feel the most at home when I am in the Christian Forum.


 


because this is a TRUE family


----------



## luthiengirlie

I look at you women who choose to stand under the Nissi(banner) of Adonai(Lord Most High) and I can't shake the feeling that YHWH will use each and every one of you and I am so PROUD! Rock it ladies! Make sure He gets the glory though!


Goddessmaker, Shimmie, Abjidz(if I spelled wrong please forgive me truly!) Sveltevelvet,  Nymphe, Laela, Nice and Wavy, Poohbear and countless of others on the Christian Fellowship Forum. Yall are some GAWGUS women. I'm serious. I cannot shake the feeling that Yall are gonna have some AMAZING things happen in your lives. The spiritual trials of these past few months/year will have all been worth it! YHWH will pour His Spirit and His blessings out on those who choose to serve Him and carve out that time. . I'm not tryna be all prophet like. But I wanna just speak somethiing POSTITIVE if I may be allowed to do so!


----------



## Guitarhero

Is it a sin to watch an r-rated movie???


----------



## luthiengirlie

It depends. 
 Just be led by the spirit about EVERYTHING we watch. I'm slowly learning this. 

I was watching Sherlock Holmes and I was SO disturbed by it because of the satanic rituals and the occultic symbols but it was only pg-13.  


So be led by the Spirit. What may disturb one person may not disturb others.


----------



## luthiengirlie

The More that I live. The more that I believe YHWH is real and loves me. I failed..yes but I can still get up and continue. 

Unfortunatly I can see YHWH is real by how much the world desires to DESTROY us!! They fear Christianity so much they're willing to do WHATEVER it takes to debunk/convert and persecute Christians. 

If Christianity was just another crazy/false religion and if Yeshua wasn't real. We wouldn't be bearing the brunt of hatred against religion. 

That to me is VERY TELLING about the validity of my faith. Even if I DIDN'T believe the fact that people hate this religion so MUCH would reveal a lot to me. And I'd check it out.


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> The More that I live. The more that I believe YHWH is real and loves me. I failed..yes but I can still get up and continue.
> 
> Unfortunatly *I can see YHWH is real by how much the world desires to DESTROY us!!* They fear Christianity so much they're willing to do WHATEVER it takes to debunk/convert and persecute Christians.
> 
> If Christianity was just another crazy/false religion and if Yeshua wasn't real. We wouldn't be bearing the brunt of hatred against religion.
> 
> That to me is VERY TELLING about the validity of my faith. Even if I DIDN'T believe the fact that people hate this religion so MUCH would reveal a lot to me. And I'd check it out.




Thank you. 

On top of that, how can you have all of these demonic forces with no God, that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Abdijz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> On top of that, how can you have all of these demonic forces with no God, that wouldn't make any sense.



I KNOW demons exist. Therefore YHWH must exist. I'm seeing more and more of His goodness and less of the demons' evil. It feels like Adonai has a shield around me. Like they aren't allowed to attack me anymore physically. But if I sin and let them in they distract me to the point where I'm not being productive. But they are no longer allowed to physically touch me. Amazing. I feel the Holy Spirit/Ruach Ha Kodesh. I feel the demonic precense too. But they are NOT allowed near me in the name of Yeshua. Maybe its time I started kicking them outta my house....


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I just wanna say that God is moving.  Scripture upon Scripture is being confirmed in our lives in here and IRL(for me at least).  I was looking back at my recent thread participation and am finding that totally unrelated threads and scriptural references are all popping our like neon lights, things I've been discussing with and even struggling with in my daily life are being met with scripture to get me through.  You ladies testimonies and struggles and triumphs are speaking to me.  

God is doing something awesome and I just surrender to him and His will and let him have the battles that I've been trying to fight.  I open my heart and my mind up to be used by Him because I feel like he has something major on the other side of this.  

To God be the Glory!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Abba Adonai. You're 
Awesome! I accept Your Love and I love You. You're the Only One who has the STREGNTH to deal with my insecurities, my questions, my daddy issues. You're PAITENT!!! PAITENT!!! And You've got an awesome sense of Humor. You bring me the Song Aint no Mountain High enough and remind me of the scripture of no mountain, no valley, no river, no angels, no principalities, no humans, no power can seperate me from Your Love. NO WONDER THEY CALL YOU ROCK OF AGES BECAUSE YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## Renewed1

Breath in....figure out how to pay rent....breath out.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Changed said:


> Breath in....figure out how to pay rent....breath out.



Miss Beautiful Changed 
May I suggest 2 things?


I done been wracking my brains on tips to help. 

1. Look at your siggy again. 
Its already done aint it!

2.  Maybe at this time YHWH wants you to start your own business???


----------



## Renewed1

luthiengirlie said:


> Miss Beautiful Changed
> May I suggest 2 things?
> 
> 
> I done been wracking my brains on tips to help.
> 
> 1. Look at your siggy again.
> Its already done aint it!
> 
> 2. Maybe at this time YHWH wants you to start your own business???


 

Thanks for the reminder. 

I purposely re-read my siggy for encouragement.  I do have some side hustles, but it doesn't bring in enough money.....yet. 

It's just, I need a "stable" "guaranteed" income (a job) that will lessen my monetary worries. I guess I'm just freaking out now, because I need a manifestation NOW in the NATURAL. 

God will send some money my way.  He always does, I just need it RIGHT NOW!  

Ok, off to work my side hustles and lose myself in a book.


----------



## LovingLady

I was just thinking how it is a little off that a non believer is posting in the Christian Forum for all the wrong reasons. It is like someone who dislikes Micheal Jackson and his music to post in that section that is reserved for his fans and people who admire him. We have to call things for what they are. If are interested but hesitate because of your past, then say so. If you are not interested then why are you here?

Forum rules:
"The purpose of this particular forum is to allow believers of Jesus Christ to fellowship together. Its not political, controversial, or a means for debating. Any post that do not pertain to spiritual advancement, encouragement, etc. will be removed. Thank you in advance for your cooperation."

Something is not right and we need to stop entertaining people like that.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I admit I was looking at the situation sideways and felt like huh??????


----------



## OhmyKimB

"If satan can't blind, he will attack you in other realms. Sometimes if he can't hold you back from knowing God's will, he will make a fanatic out of your and you will run past the will of God." (Towns)


I feel like this has been done to me. Because God has shared his will for me in aspects of my life.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Kimbb said:


> "If satan can't blind, he will attack you in other realms. Sometimes if he can't hold you back from knowing God's will, he will make a fanatic out of your and you will run past the will of God." (Towns)
> 
> 
> I feel like this has been done to me. Because God has shared his will for me in aspects of my life.





This is DEEP


----------



## Laela

*Re: God is no Genie*

I have to remind myself God is no Genie.... rub the lamp, get my wish. 
Doesn't work that way. When I do good _only _with the expectation of getting something (results) in exchange, I'm treating Him like Genie, not God. I've prayed for someone before, wanting to see MY desired results for them, not God's.

He only wants me to Honor Him - that's all. 

How? By walking in Love, in His way, for God IS LOVE.
It's so simple, yet I missed it.

It's only when I operate in Love that I am truly blessed. Oh, I've "seen results" all right, but they proved only to be of my selfish desires, because I was out of His Will and not walking in Love. Been fooled like that before, won't let myself be fooled again.


----------



## BobbieDoll

Today I am determined to be an example of God's love and make a positive change towards becoming the woman of God I desire to be and He designed me to be. It gets so hard but I know I can do it.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Is kind of disturbed by the fact that the Church has never taught that there were 2 sets of angels that fell!  It would make things a lot more CLEAR. And less confusion about Genesis and why evil exists


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> Is kind of disturbed by the fact that the Church has never taught that there were 2 sets of angels that fell!  It would make things a lot more CLEAR. And less confusion about Genesis and why evil exists



I found out a few weeks ago that 1/3 of the angels in heaven went against God.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Abdijz said:


> I found out a few weeks ago that 1/3 of the angels in heaven went against God.


 

I just found out now!

Wow I didn't realize that. That's crazy as heck

What are the two classes of angels?


----------



## luthiengirlie

Kimbb said:


> I just found out now!
> 
> Wow I didn't realize that. That's crazy as heck
> 
> What are the two classes of angels?



There was lucifer. The dude was prideful and rebelled against YHWH and coupla of his aquaintances. 

Then there was Samsayza and another one. They were all rolling their necks saying to YHWH "hey we were the good ones" why did you create these these creatures called man? We're better than THEY are. We can teach em right from wrong. 

YHWH said"go ahead...if you SAY SO". 

SO THEY too came down on earth. Couldn't handle human bodies 

They made a pact saying well we gawn mate with human females animails birds blah blah. 

So they did. And they did something else that was an ambomination. 

They taught humans astrology, necromancy, almency, fire. Which was a NO NO!!!
They got arrogant and wanted to be worshipped so there were blood sacrifices. 

So they mated with human females and their children the Nephilim were men of renown:ie achilles, hercules those types of people. 

Doing the ambominations cut them off of the Scource(YHWH) 
So they couldn't talk to Him. 

They enlisted Enoch(the line of Seth not Cain(Cain is a whole nother post) to speak to Him because A. Enoch and his bloodline was Holy to YHWH so YHWH was willing to hear what Enoch had to say. So YHWH heard Enoch and YHWH said. Nope nope nope. You aint forgiven. And He said your children are damned. And YALL are chained. The souls of those ambominale children are what we know as demons. satan. On the other hand wants to rebel against YHWH. Wants to take the throne. But YHWH WINS. 

YHWH showed me how MERCIFUL He is. Because Enoch's son Methulusah means "a merciful suspension" (which I need to check on'. He gave earth 638 YEARS to get right before He flooded the world with Noah. So Noah's bloodline was the only one found pure. 

I can do a blog post if you like so I can do a biblically sound explanation of all this and how Yeshua and the end times and how it ALL fits together. I can also show how the book of Enoch is legitimate. Because even YESHUA HIMSELF quoted this book


----------



## LovingLady

I would really appreciate a blog of this. If it is not too much trouble could you put the events in order.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im scared and I feel alone.I know God is always with me but you know it's nice to have someone who really understands or just someone to fall back on..this is why I feel so uptight I have no one to fall back on..others fall on me but I have no one..Im going to end positive and say i do have an interview and the stuff at school cleared so at least I have school to fall back on..I get so mad at my family bc how in heck could you be so stupid why have me if you wouldn't do what is needed to help a child start a successful life.Why do I have to always be my own rock..why is my life so unfair..call me ungrateful call me a female dog Im just tired of bleeding and having to clean my own mess.


----------



## BobbieDoll

I'm sorry you feel this way. I strongly believe that when we feel alone and there is no one there for us that is God's way of drawing us closer to Him. I'm sure you know this already but some times it helps to hear it again. Family and friends will abandon us but He never will. You're right it is nice to have some one there or to fall back on but He is truly all we need. I pray that while you are feeling like this you pray and talk to Him more and strengthen your relationship with Him. 




GoddessMaker said:


> Im scared and I feel alone.I know God is always with me but you know it's nice to have someone who really understands or just someone to fall back on..this is why I feel so uptight I have no one to fall back on..others fall on me but I have no one..Im going to end positive and say i do have an interview and the stuff at school cleared so at least I have school to fall back on..I get so mad at my family bc how in heck could you be so stupid why have me if you wouldn't do what is needed to help a child start a successful life.Why do I have to always be my own rock..why is my life so unfair..call me ungrateful call me a female dog Im just tired of bleeding and having to clean my own mess.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Along with the blog can you post where u learned this please??


----------



## luthiengirlie

Kimbb said:


> Along with the blog can you post where u learned this please??


 

http://www.yahwehsword.org/book-of-enoch/


THIS is a good place to start......

like all with wisdom know check out what i'm saying. 
I have studied this for several years so it will take me a couple of days to put a really great blog together so please bear with me...


----------



## CinnaMocha

The book of Eziekiel is some heavy reading--looking forward to Daniel...


----------



## Laela

Woke up this morning with a song that had been on my mind as I slept last night...interesting, since I didn't hear that song yesterday at all.

... surprisingly, I anointed my head with oil as I got ready. Minutes later, that same song played on the radio as I got dressed. I smiled at the confirmation.

Then, an agent tried to use my nephew to wipe that smile off my face and I rebuked _him _in Jesus' Name... I thought I heard him laugh. I said, "Don't laugh, I have the victory." **Silence***

I drove to my destination praising God and thanking him for Victory. Worship song... the early morning breeze calmed my spirit. It's good to know God has my back and....

*I am fully persuaded.*

I encourage my sisters in this Forum to be so oiled up, the enemy can't get a grip on you.. 

Have a blessed day in the Lord today, Women of God!

:Rose:


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH you know I like to avenge people that hurt others. You know I like to do revenge schemes in my head for a person who molested a child or cheated and hurt another person or caused them pain. But you hate murder in a person's heart now matter how I think they deserve it. Please cleanse my heart from the spirit of revenge. Because Revenge is Yours not mine. Please forgive me and help me to remind me that Its Your revenge, not mine.


----------



## Laela

Thought I'd share these gems...

1. Give God what's
right-not what's left!!

2. ''Pray" is a four letter word
you can say anywhere- except
in public schools.

3. Man's way leads to a
hopeless end- God's way
leads to an endless hope.

4. A lot of kneeling will keep
you in good standing.

5. He who kneels before God
can stand before anyone.

6. To be almost saved is
to be totally lost.

7. In the sentence of life,
the devil may be a comma-
but never let him be the period.

8.  Don't put a question mark
where God puts a period.

9. God grades on the cross,
not on the curve.

10. Are you wrinkled?
Come to church for a facelift.

11. When praying, don't give God
instructions-just report for duty.

12. God doesn't want shares
of your life-he wants a
controlling interest.

13. Don't wait for six strong
men to take you to church.

14. We don't change God's
message-His message
changes us.

15. The church is prayer-conditioned.

16. When God ordains,
He sustains.

17. WARNING: Exposure to the
Son may prevent burning.

18. Plan ahead-it wasn't raining
when Noah built the ark.

19. Most people want to serve God,
but only in a advisory position.

20.  Suffering with truth decay?
Brush up on your BIBLE.

21. Exercise daily-walk with
the Lord.

22. Coincidences happen when
God chooses to remain anonymous.

23. Wisdom has two parts-1)
having a lot to say-2)
not saying it.

24. Never give the devil a ride
he will always want to drive.

25. A clean conscience make
a soft pillow.

26. Nothing else ruins the truth like
stretching it.

27. Compassion is difficult
to give away because it keeps
coming back.

28. He who angers you
controls you.

29. Worry is the darkroom
in which negatives can develop.

30. Give satan an inch
he'll be a ruler.

31. Forbidden fruits
create many jams.

32. Be ye fishers of men-
you catch them
He'll clean them.

33. Deciding not to choose
Jesus is still making a choice.
He qualifies the called.

34. Read the Bible- it will scare
the hell out of you.

35.If God is your co-pilot-
swap seats.


----------



## Renewed1

I release my problems to you Lord. I'm tired of being scared and worrying about things.


----------



## Guitarhero

Although I wish to keep a healthy sense of awe and respect of You,  I don't want my relationship with You defined by what I want nor by what I fear.  If I am afraid of hell, if I want Your blessings and that is the reason I'm Your friend, I don't want that.  That, unfortunately, was how the gospel was first presented to me...by instilling fear, by dangling carrots of success if I followed statutes.  Is it any wonder that I'm rejecting that?  Simply because this is the nature and order of things...how I want to have a relationship with You, how you presented this at Sinai and how you carried this into Your church.  It's the order of things and it's honest.


----------



## luthiengirlie

PLease Adonai, Make the ringing STOP! I can't Hear You because its so loud!!! 

I speak over it, only temporary relief. I want it GONE!


----------



## Sharpened

I hate this world with a fire that will not be quench until death. Man absolutely sucks at ruling man. All man-made systems fail every time. Everybody is either brainwashed or a psychopath. Why does God allow evil? For His children to want Him and His plane of existence.


----------



## Guitarhero

http://www.discipleshiptools.org/apps/articles/default.asp?articleid=39932&columnid=4184

It's imperative to know the literature type of the bible to arrive at an accurate interpretation.  Allegory or poetry?  History, just what?  R.C. Sproul on the radio the other day...very interesting.  He asked one of the radio hosts if they believed the bible was the inherent word of God - literal...and she said, "yes."  Then he suggested she believed God had feathers. LOL.  

Psalm 17:8 Keep me as the apple of the eye; Hide me in the shadow of Your wings

Important to know to whom it's addressed, what it's saying about a specific situation or history, how it would apply to all humanity throughout all times and what is the language being communicated.  I cannot remember the exact guest but it was New Yawker who's father relied literally upon the word and thought that walking in Brooklyn at night, he'd be protected.  Well, he wasn't.  He got severely beaten several times and it began to shake his faith.  Why?  Was he weak?  Not the issue.  A wrong interpretation caused his faith to weaken.  Psalm 91:7 "A thousand may fall at your side, ten thousand at your right hand, but it will not come near you."  What his father needed to do was use his God-given common sense, which he failed to do.


----------



## SND411

Nymphe said:


> I hate this world with a fire that will not be quench until death. Man absolutely sucks at ruling man. All man-made systems fail every time. Everybody is either brainwashed or a psychopath. Why does God allow evil? For His children to want Him and His plane of existence.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## PinkPebbles

I'm starting to understand the scripture in Hebrew 11:1 more and more....

*1*Now faith is the *substance *of things *hoped *for, the *evidence* of things *not seen*. 

I need to make sure that I don't give up hope when the evidence hasn't manifested yet! 

God's timing is perfect...And He is an on time God!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank You Adonai for the mercy from the ringin it is less every day! I'm looking foward to spending some time with You tonight I can finally HEAR YOU!


----------



## LovingLady

God is an on time God, He ALWAYS shows up and shows out. 

Luke 11:9-10

9 "So I say to you: Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. 
10 For everyone who asks receives; he who seeks finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened.


----------



## Laela

You know,  God calls us to go into all the world and preach the Gospel. No matter how ruthless people are, how ungrateful, how evil, how confused... WE are called to be the Salt of the earth. Like the Early Church, this Generation needs to keep the fire burning, bringing others to Christ not only by "preaching" the Word but exemplifying it, with our very lives and the words we speak into the Spiritual Realm. 

God is not dead, He's very much alive, in US.

Until our Savior Jesus returns for His Bride, there *is *HOPE for ALL in this world, for Jesus IS the Light of the World.

God's Word will NOT return to Him void...it is written.

I'd rather not complain, but instead keep carrying my cross for Jesus. Now, more than ever, He needs His Body to function....

Amen


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I feel this burning inside my heart..I have never felt such a intense feeling in all my 24 yrs..God is that my permafrost heart has been defrosted by your love through your people Lord..God the tears that run down my cheek are cool like ice..God I know you take care of the grass and the birds so Lord I will trust you will take care of my living and job situation..Lord but if  I do become homeless God I pray you show me what you want me to learn and how I need to help others..


----------



## luthiengirlie

2 Corinthians 7:10-15. 

Um WIZZOW!!!!!
Yep You did it Adonai!

For godly grief and the pain God is permitted to direct, produce a repentance that leads and contributes to salvation and deliverance from evil, and it never brings regret; but worldly grief (the hopeless sorrow that is characteristic of the pagan world) is deadly [breeding and ending in death]. 11 For [you can look back now and] observe what this same godly sorrow has done for you and has produced in you: what eagerness and earnest care to explain and clear yourselves [of all complicity in the condoning of incest], what indignation [at the sin], what alarm, what yearning, what zeal [to do justice to all concerned], what readiness to mete out punishment [to the offender]! At every point you have proved yourselves cleared and guiltless in the matter.


----------



## Sharpened

Why can I not find an assembly that teaches the true mean of the ancient idioms, Hebrew and Greek words, the full history of this Walk and the times in which it was recorded, warn of coming trouble, and tell where everything taught can be verified? I am sick of these egotistical, lazy pastors telling the same old thing over and over again. I need meat!

This is ridiculous...


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Hey Jesus,  can I still borrow that yoke?  mine is breaking my neck and I need some help here.    Thanks in advance.  



BTW: In Jesus name I pray against the demons of stress, distress, strife, uncertainty, fear, ungodly power, manipulation, micromanagement, guilt, idleness, unfocus, depression, and mind-blocking spirits.  I pray that those spirits leave my presence and do not return.  I plead the blood of Jesus Christ over my life and the lives of my family(esp. my babies)  By His stripes we are healed.  I claim victory in our healing, physically, spiritually, emotionally, conciously, and subconciously.  In Jesus Name.  AMEN!


----------



## topsyturvy86

GoddessMaker said:


> God I feel this burning inside my heart..I have never felt such a intense feeling in all my 24 yrs..God is that my permafrost heart has been defrosted by your love through your people Lord..God the tears that run down my cheek are cool like ice..God I know you take care of the grass and the birds so Lord I will trust you will take care of my living and job situation..Lord but if  I do become homeless God I pray you show me what you want me to learn and how I need to help others..




I just prayed for you GoddessMaker. You will not become homeless in Jesus's name! He is Jehovah Jireh our provider and He will surely provide for you. The bible says that those who put their trust the Lord will *never* be put to shame. Believe ... just believe. Let's believe together. When God takes you through things, He always provides. Like the Israelites in the dessert ... their shoes grew on their feet and they never went hungry. God said He'll never leave you nor forsake you. If your earthly father had all you need at his disposal, and he made you such a powerful promise, and you rang him to tell him you were in need, you will trust that he would sort you out right? How much more God who loves you so much more than your earthly father ever could. You're right, He takes care of the grass and the birds and the bible says that you are more valuable than that. 

What i'm trying to say is ... just believe. God will come through for you. All u have to do is believe. Faith right now = I will hang on to the promises of God and wait n see what God will do. Fear = what if God doesn't come through for me? What are my options ...


----------



## lea86111

i really wish i was as strong as some of you in my faith and my christian walk.  I wish i were able to not stray even though i feel like EVERYTHING around me is wrong.  I wish i could let go of the worldly things that have such a pull on me...i wish i could clearly and undoubtedly hear what god has to say to me...


----------



## luthiengirlie

linda86111 said:


> i really wish i was as strong as some of you in my faith and my christian walk.  I wish i were able to not stray even though i feel like EVERYTHING around me is wrong.  I wish i could let go of the worldly things that have such a pull on me...i wish i could clearly and undoubtedly hear what god has to say to me...



None of us are perfect. Even I stray sometimes. He is telling You. You OBVIOUSLY HAVE A DESIRE FOR MORE OF HIM! If that aint God I don't know what is. Keep persuing. He will answer!!!!!  Hugs


----------



## MOTHEROF3NATURALLY

The Lord is my light, and my salvation.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I have so much to say and I too sleepy.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I need to do a bit of a bible study on the beatitudes. 

The BE ATTITUDES! Ha! Adonai is very clever! I like this Adonai, He sent His son to die for me shed His blood so I could be set free, He created zebras,(if that aint humor and creativity I don't know what is) and he came up with the beatitudes. 
So they could be our BE ATTITUDES! HA!  We serve an ultra amazing seriously undefinable Genius.  Yep actually He's the Abba of intelligence. BE ATTITUDES lol.


----------



## Laela

^^^^ 

That was good....


----------



## OhmyKimB

luthiengirlie said:


> I need to do a bit of a bible study on the beatitudes.
> 
> The BE ATTITUDES! Ha! Adonai is very clever! I like this Adonai, He sent His son to die for me shed His blood so I could be set free, He created zebras,(if that aint humor and creativity I don't know what is) and he came up with the beatitudes.
> So they could be our BE ATTITUDES! HA! We serve an ultra amazing seriously undefinable Genius. Yep actually He's the Abba of intelligence. BE ATTITUDES lol.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Kimbb said:


>



I apologize if I woke you up


----------



## LovingLady

I post a thread meant for this section in the hair section.


----------



## Sharpened

Abdijz said:


> I post a thread meant for this section in the hair section.


 PM a mod and ask her to move it.


----------



## LovingLady

Nymphe said:


> PM a mod and ask her to move it.



I did but I don't think she is on-line.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I'm happy yet jittery about my interview next week since it's out of state Lord please let me have this desire of my heart I don't want to go back to school for another semester=more student loans..I just want to be normal like others and since I may never be intimate with anyone again I just want Lord something to throw myself into so I won't notice the sad days as much..


----------



## luthiengirlie

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord I'm happy yet jittery about my interview next week since it's out of state Lord please let me have this desire of my heart I don't want to go back to school for another semester=more student loans..I just want to be normal like others and since I may never be intimate with anyone again I just want Lord something to throw myself into so I won't notice the sad days as much..



(Rolling my neck and snapping fingers) Girl You got this. Why You serve Adonai the Lord Most High. Why? I have neva eva EVVVA(TALKING like Lauren London from ATL) seen the righteous forsaken woman. And You are a righteous woman after Adonai's own heart!! Why? I see it in how you speak, question feel! Sooooooo u got this(  smirk)
   :reddancer:


----------



## luthiengirlie

I am so HAPPY that YHWH is working in GoddessMaker's and that other woman who has an extenstion's life. It makes me feel all warm inside! Thank you YHWH Rohi our shepard for taking care of my LHCH CF SISTERS! You Rock, Rock of Ages!!!


----------



## topsyturvy86

Abdijz said:


> I post a thread meant for this section in the hair section.



I just saw it and was going to comment but didn't wanna be attacked . It's a great post! I love how science always confirms what we already know to be true. I don't know why the world always sees it as Christianity vs science where it should really be Christianity + Science; as science helps explain or give tangibility to what we already know. Anyway, Thanks for sharing! 

I was going to post the link on my facebook but not sure because I don't want people commenting and discussing sex on my page


----------



## MA2010

I'm so glad that You Are and forever will Be, Lord.


----------



## Laela

All the best with your interview...prepare yourself for something good!



GoddessMaker said:


> Lord I'm happy yet jittery about my interview next week since it's out of state Lord please let me have this desire of my heart I don't want to go back to school for another semester=more student loans..I just want to be normal like others and since I may never be intimate with anyone again I just want Lord something to throw myself into so I won't notice the sad days as much..


----------



## Laela

Sobering lesson from Joyce Meyer yesterday:_ BALANCE is Good.. We live in such an extreme world, sometimes doing too much of something is just as bad as doing nothing at all._

I pray for balance in everything and every aspect of my life...Amen


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Thank you Jesus for getting me through that senior project.  Lord I didn't think I would make it.  i nearly lost my sanity.  It was such a burden taking class, the project, work stress, kids acting out of order,  but today I have peace.  THANK YOU LORD!  hallelujiah

That peace was so good after I hit the send button that I just had to shout!


----------



## Guitarhero

The attack on orthodox beliefs is overwhelming, christian and Jewish.  It's the harbinger of the entire faith.  Imagine converting to "christianity" and Jesus is a non-issue?  That's not christianity.  Neither is it Judaism to not take upon Torah and believe in Resurrection, as mandated.  I can see where this international issue is headed and it's not pretty.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I find that Christians AND Jews are commanded to keep Torah, ie dietary laws, the feasts and shabbat. And why wouldn't we want to. Its for our good. But its something we have to do gradually. Eh. Since I don't eat the pig its not too bad but the seafood thing. I'm gawn to have to work on that lol


----------



## topsyturvy86

So scientists have finally found that the chicken infact came before the egg! Hence, the chicken was *created*. When are they going to put their hands up and accept or at least consider creationism?! 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/15/breaking-chicken-came-before-the-egg/


----------



## Guitarhero

luthiengirlie said:


> I find that Christians AND Jews are commanded to keep Torah, ie dietary laws, the feasts and shabbat. And why wouldn't we want to. Its for our good. But its something we have to do gradually. Eh. Since I don't eat the pig its not too bad but the seafood thing. I'm gawn to have to work on that lol




Interesting, because African and MIddle-eastern (most) orthodox don't touch pig either.  They haven't changed much from Judaism, except Jesus as the Messiah.  Anyhoo, there's a law passed in Israel about conversion and who they determine can automatically be granted citizenship based upon having a Jewish parent, grandparent or just being halachically Jewish, having all sayso in who converts fully under..a big fight between Reform, Conservative etc..  All these other non-orthodo folks are having a sissy fit over it.  It's orthodoxy.  Remove it, it's not Judaism.  Just like christianity.  What's this without Jesus as divine?

There was also this thing at the Western Wall of the ancient Temple, the Kotel, that some American group of women donned men's tallit (prayer shawls) and were carrying around the Torah scroll.  Ok, at the Western Wall, it's a holy site, orthodoxy reigns, don't try and change and provoke, right?  Yup, that's what they did.  LIke it or leave it, it ain't the woman's place...and they broke law...and got arrested.  NOw they are crying foul.  Just trying to change orthodox religion to suit themselves.  I can't stand it.  What's next, agnostic Muslims?  "Allah u , maybe Allahu Akhbar?"


----------



## luthiengirlie

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Interesting, because African and MIddle-eastern (most) orthodox don't touch pig either.  They haven't changed much from Judaism, except Jesus as the Messiah.  Anyhoo, there's a law passed in Israel about conversion and who they determine can automatically be granted citizenship based upon having a Jewish parent, grandparent or just being halachically Jewish, having all sayso in who converts fully under..a big fight between Reform, Conservative etc..  All these other non-orthodo folks are having a sissy fit over it.  It's orthodoxy.  Remove it, it's not Judaism.  Just like christianity.  What's this without Jesus as divine?
> 
> There was also this thing at the Western Wall of the ancient Temple, the Kotel, that some American group of women donned men's tallit (prayer shawls) and were carrying around the Torah scroll.  Ok, at the Western Wall, it's a holy site, orthodoxy reigns, don't try and change and provoke, right?  Yup, that's what they did.  LIke it or leave it, it ain't the woman's place...and they broke law...and got arrested.  NOw they are crying foul.  Just trying to change orthodox religion to suit themselves.  I can't stand it.  What's next, agnostic Muslims?  "Allah u , maybe Allahu Akhbar?"



* I think it should TELL us something when you have THREE abrahamic Faiths telling you to LEAVE THE PIG ALONE!!! Even secULAR DOCTORS are telling their paitents this   maybe that is what Adonai is calling us back to. Orthodoxy... Not LEGALISM...Orthodoxy. We are called to be sanctified...... Set apart. Ruach. You know. We have a Ruach ha Kodesh within us. Shouldn't we be Ruaching somehow?? (I know its the wrong tense but I'm praying you get my point) I've always felt like I didn't fit in this world. I was an outsider. Don't get me wrong I have friends who love me and I love but I don't really have a niche you know. Hmm thinks to think about.*


----------



## luthiengirlie

Okay. Either something is wrong with me and I'm too easily annoyed or I'm right to be annoyed. 

But something IRKS me about Christians who run around saying "the God in me". It SOUNDS WRONG. It don't hit that NERVE right. 

If I'm being judgemental Please forgive me and I will repent. 

But it sounds like you're saying there's a god in you. 

I know that it people are trying to imply the Holy Spirit or Yeshua. 

But something about it RUBS ME THE WRONG WAY!


----------



## LovingLady

Luthiengirlie, I have never heard anyone say that.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Well, I've been seeing people say it all the time now


----------



## Sharpened

luthiengirlie said:


> Okay. Either something is wrong with me and I'm too easily annoyed or I'm right to be annoyed.
> 
> But something IRKS me about Christians who run around saying "the God in me". It SOUNDS WRONG. It don't hit that NERVE right.
> 
> If I'm being judgemental Please forgive me and I will repent.
> 
> But it sounds like you're saying there's a god in you.
> 
> I know that it people are trying to imply the Holy Spirit or Yeshua.
> 
> But something about it RUBS ME THE WRONG WAY!


You are not alone. Whenever I hear it, I wonder, "Which god? The one running the music industry?"


----------



## Nice & Wavy

By Pastor Tony Evans!

*Modeling for  God   *​ 
I love New York City. New York City is my favorite place to visit in  all of America. New York City is teeming with vitality and life. Every  year my wife, Lois, and I make an effort to spend some time together in  the Big Apple. One of my wife’s favorite places to visit in New York  City is Fifth Avenue. 

One time when we were walking up Fifth Avenue, we paused by a store  window to see why everyone else was standing there staring as well.  Inside the window was a mannequin, or what we thought was a mannequin.  After she blinked, we knew that she was a live model merely posing as a  mannequin. 

Some people were trying to get this live model to mess up because they  were making faces at her through the window. But she held her ground,  standing motionless the entire time. She did this because her goal of  pleasing her employer who was paying her was higher than her goal of  responding to the crowd.

As Christians, we ought to be so consumed with pleasing our Father in  Heaven that we make His goal, His agenda and His purpose for us more  important than what others are telling us we should be doing. We need to  listen to His instructions more than we listen to what the media, our  friends or what the world is trying to tell us. 

God has a perfect plan  for each of us … to model for the rest of the world what a follower of  Christ looks like. We need to keep our minds focused on Him rather than  on others whom Satan is using to try and get us to mess up. 


*SCRIPTURE READINGS*
2 Corinthians 3:18​


----------



## Guitarhero

Nice & Wavy said:


> By Pastor Tony Evans!
> 
> *Modeling for  God   *​
> I love New York City. New York City is my favorite place to visit in  all of America. New York City is teeming with vitality and life. Every  year my wife, Lois, and I make an effort to spend some time together in  the Big Apple. One of my wife’s favorite places to visit in New York  City is Fifth Avenue.
> 
> One time when we were walking up Fifth Avenue, we paused by a store  window to see why everyone else was standing there staring as well.  Inside the window was a mannequin, or what we thought was a mannequin.  After she blinked, we knew that she was a live model merely posing as a  mannequin.
> 
> Some people were trying to get this live model to mess up because they  were making faces at her through the window. But she held her ground,  standing motionless the entire time. She did this because her goal of  pleasing her employer who was paying her was higher than her goal of  responding to the crowd.
> 
> As Christians, we ought to be so consumed with pleasing our Father in  Heaven that we make His goal, His agenda and His purpose for us more  important than what others are telling us we should be doing. We need to  listen to His instructions more than we listen to what the media, our  friends or what the world is trying to tell us.
> 
> God has a perfect plan  for each of us … to model for the rest of the world what a follower of  Christ looks like. We need to keep our minds focused on Him rather than  on others whom Satan is using to try and get us to mess up.
> 
> 
> *SCRIPTURE READINGS*
> 2 Corinthians 3:18​



Is he a Black preacher who talks with a lisp and has like 15 doctorates or something?  I love his sermons...laugh and learn all the way through!!  Anyhoo, I shall remember this in the morning, God-willing, and will carry this all the day long.  Hope it'll work better than "the first shall be last and the last first..." which I wrote on my index finger after a nasty ordeal lol.  Ain't quite forgiven that person in the full...working on it.  Good words to remember.


----------



## Sharpened

I am running into people, children and adults, who see visions, mostly of the end-times variety, and a few have come true. I wish I could give them confirmation they from the Lord or not. *sigh*


----------



## luthiengirlie

Okay Adonai, why do I keep dreaming about a tall man with a 6 pack and some arm muscles who is in love with you and is in love with and crazy about me...
are you trynna tell me summin?


----------



## luthiengirlie

Adonai, why are old relationships so comfortable esp when Yove told me You have better? I aint understanding myself


----------



## Laela

_Our God is an Awesome God,
He Reigns from Heaven above,
With Wisdom, Power and Love,
Our God is an Awesome God_!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God your just wonderful..I can't even say word bc I'm still awe with all you do for someone like me..makes me want to push harder..


----------



## Guitarhero

Thanks for bumping all those Prayer of Jabez threads.  For some devlish reason, I couldn't find one...wonder why ....hmmmm!  Now it's overflowing.  LELELELELELE!  I will superfocus this week.  And I know that somebody gave me that book.  I know it's somewhere in this house...but where???????????  Goodness gracious me!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Thanks for bumping all those Prayer of Jabez threads.  For some devlish reason, I couldn't find one...wonder why ....hmmmm!  Now it's overflowing.  LELELELELELE!  I will superfocus this week.  And I know that somebody gave me that book.  I know it's somewhere in this house...but where???????????  Goodness gracious me!


I got mine at the dollar tree so if  you have that store you may be able to get one there.  $1


----------



## luthiengirlie

Show me Your ways, so that I may walk, with YOU, show me your ways, So that I put my trust in YOU. The cry of my heart is to love YOU more to live with the touch of your hand, stronger each day, Adonai, show me Your ways!!!


I feel I need to be Jabezing for some reason. Strange!


----------



## LovingLady

He saw the best in me, when everyone else around me could only see the worst in me.


----------



## Lex_Artis

Today, I woke up in a surly mood and made the decision to stay that way. All. day.

He decided otherwise.

He kept putting the nicest, kindest folks in my path until I finally had to laugh at how foolish I was being.


----------



## Sharpened

To Stand Alone 

It is human to stand with the crowd; it is divine to stand alone.
It is man-like to follow the people, to drift with the tide.
It is God-like to follow a principle, to stem the tide.

It is natural to compromise conscience and follow the social and religious fashion for the sake of gain or pleasure.
It is divine to sacrifice both on the altar of truth and duty. 

"No man stood with me, but all men forsook me" wrote the battle scarred apostle in describing his first appearance before Nero to answer for his life for believing and teaching contrary to the Roman society and government. 

Truth has been out of fashion since man has changed his robe of fadeless light for a garment of faded leaves. 

Noah and family built and voyaged alone. All throughout the land they laughed at his strangeness and perished in style. 

Abraham wandered and worshiped alone. Sodomites smiled at the simple shepherd, followed the fashion, and fed the flames. 

Daniel dined and prayed alone
Elijah sacrificed and witnessed alone.
Jeremiah prophesied and wept alone.
Jesus loved and died alone.

Of the lonely way HIS disciples should walk, He said: "Narrow is the gate, and difficult the path that leads to life, and few there be that find it." 

Of their treatment by the many who walk in the broad way, He said: "If you were of the world, the world would love it's own; but because you are not of the world, therefore the world hates you." 

The Hebrews in the wilderness praised Abraham, and persecuted Moses.
The Hebrews of the kings praised Moses and persecuted the prophets.
The Jews of Caiphas praised the prophets, and persecuted Jesus and the apostles. 
The religion of the popes praised the savior, and persecuted the saints.

Christianity today praises the savior and persecutes the remnant, all the time applauding the courage of the patriarchs and the prophets, the apostles and the martyrs, but condemn as stubbornness or foolishness such faithfulness today. 


WANTED TODAY

Men and women, young and old, who will obey their convictions of truth and duty, at the cost of fortune and friends, and life itself.


----------



## Laela

^^wow... powerful!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Adonai,

I think I'm falling in love with you Harder than I ever have.. 
I'm in love with You
 yep Can I say it one more time? I'm IN LOVE WITH YOU!!!

We've had an interesting relationship You and I!!

I know you've had plenty of facepalm moments with me and Yet you still love and cherish and discipline me through it all. 

I ain't shamed to say it.

You sent Yeshua to die for me. Thank you.
I"m in love with You and I know you have already said it back to me in a THOUSAND DIFFRENT WAYS.
I don't say this often enough but... I"m in love with you.
I"m straight up sprung okay I"m PAST sprung.
I  am can't sleep, can't eat, cant think without even SAYING somethign  to You.
I HAVE to talk to you several times a day
I care what you t hink
You matter to me
You hear my soul cries.
When I had a Hannah moment today
just screaming out to You without moving my lips. such freedom I felt.

I'm in love with you and it's like I want the whole world to know and I gotta let it show.  JUST WANTED TO SAY  I LOVE YOU !


----------



## luthiengirlie

I KNOW all about soul lies, evil soul ties, and thos who want my soul to die.

Now i want to learn about soul life, soul love, soul trust.
YHWH may every soul tie I have be healthy and pure and is connected to you
may You be the FOUNDATION of every soul tie that I have from this day forth. protect me from vampires. those who desire my soul to die.

I know what evil and pain are all about.

It's time I learned what Your Love is about because it truimphs over al!!


----------



## LovingLady

"All of Creation" by Mercyme is an amazing song. The first comment on the page is a wonderful testimony to how God revels himself to whom ever is truly looking for Him. 

Mercyme - All of Creation


----------



## luthiengirlie

SINGING: BOW DOWN AND WORSHIP HIM, BOW DOWN AND WORSHIP HIM.
O COME AND ENTER IN
O COME AND ENTER IN

CONSUMING FIRE AND SWEET PERFUME
ADONAI'S AWESOME PRESCENCE FILLS THIS ROOM
THIS IS HOLY GROUND
SO PLEASE LET ME COME AND BOW DOWN.

May I have permission to bow down before you Lord Most High?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord right now I wish I hadn't been raised in fear for so long.I'm in a place that either I'm going to do well at this interview and get it or I won't and I will be passed over.I'm tired of operating in fear so ofter.Always feel as though I'm not good enough or that I can't have something nice for a change.So I'm stepping down..either things will pop off God or they won't but I'm not going to live in fear anymore..Im tired of bondage..I'm free devil I can't play your game anymore..now off to listen to my praise music


----------



## LovingLady

God you are amazing. Even when we can't see it you are working in our favor. I will continue to worship you.


----------



## Pooks

Unexpected curveballs trying to push me into erplexed territory - KMT  

Lord help me to keep my mind focused on you, I know that I am making the right decision, and I know you will see me through.

"*All I have needed thy hands have provided* [_and my Jehovah Jireh will provide, hallelujah!_]
*Great is thy faithfulness, Lord unto me*"


----------



## Sharpened

The Loneliness of the Christian - A. W. Tozer

  The loneliness of the Christian results from his walk with God in an ungodly world, a walk that must often take him away from the fellowship of good Christians as well as from that of the unregenerate world. His God-given instincts cry out for companionship with others of his kind, others who can understand his longings, his aspirations, his absorption in the love of Christ; and because within his circle of friends there are so few who share his inner experiences he is forced to walk alone.

  The unsatisfied longings of the prophets for human understanding caused them to cry out in their complaint, and even our Lord Himself suffered in the same way.

  The man [or woman] who has passed on into the divine Presence in actual inner experience will not find many who understand him. He finds few who care to talk about that which is the supreme object of his interest, so he is often silent and preoccupied in the midst of noisy religious shoptalk. For this he earns the reputation of being dull and over-serious, so he is avoided and the gulf between him and society widens.

  He searches for friends upon whose garments he can detect the smell of myrrh and aloes and cassia out of the ivory palaces, and finding few or none he, like Mary of old, keeps these things in his heart.

  It is this very loneliness that throws him back upon God. His inability to find human companionship drives him to seek in God what he can find nowhere else.



> *Revelation 12:11* And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony; and they loved not their lives unto death.


----------



## Guitarhero

Ma im hakesef?  Yesh po.  Todah rabah, Adoni!  

Right there and I was afraid of dealing with it and it paid off...You never fail to amaze me.  Forgive my angst.  Thank you, God.


----------



## Laela

Thank you Jesus... the excitement is almost too much to bear, now that my baby girls are being loosed from that atheist's grip! The time has come... 

Hallelujah!


----------



## Laela

The first line of this song says it all and I've been thinking of making it my new Siggy the last few days... done. 

This song is powerful on so many levels!



Abdijz said:


> "All of Creation" by Mercyme is an amazing song. The first comment on the page is a wonderful testimony to how God revels himself to whom ever is truly looking for Him.
> 
> Mercyme - All of Creation


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I fail at taking some people in my life even when they mean well..maybe this is the female percentage of me..but the male percentage of me wants to hit holes in walls..I will go to your word and lean on it and not on my emotions..


----------



## topsyturvy86

Laela said:


> Thank you Jesus... the excitement is almost too much to bear, now that my baby girls are being loosed from that atheist's grip! The time has come...
> 
> Hallelujah!



Woohoo! Hallelujah!! Are they embracing Christianity now? This is great news! I share in your excitement


----------



## luthiengirlie

Laela said:


> Thank you Jesus... the excitement is almost too much to bear, now that my baby girls are being loosed from that atheist's grip! The time has come...
> 
> Hallelujah!



Praise Adonai!


----------



## luthiengirlie

I realize that due to past abuse, expierences. I am constantly living with a spirit of fear. I can't sleep with the light off, I'm scared of going to the garage by myself. I'm scared of never falling in love, I'm scared of losing weight and succeeding, I'm scared. Of losing weight and failing. I'm scared of falling in love. I'm scared of succeeding, I'm scared of failing. I'm scared of EVERYTHING. I'm tired of fear. I am a child of the Most High and He is telling me my season of fear is over. And Fear is a sin because its the opposite of the faith/trust relationship we are supposed to have with one another. It chokeholds EVERYTHING. I'm tired of being STUCK and paralyzed due to fear. I refuse to keep entering contracts with evil letting it hold me hostage to constant fear. This is the decision I am making today. Adonai, I cannot serve You FEARING! I don't know How You desire to change this so I will put my hand in Yours and have You show me how to eradicate fear.


----------



## Laela

Praise Him indeed and thank you both! It's been a long journey for them... they'd always believed God exists, in spite of what was being told to them growing up. They chose to reach out to Him, and He's there with open arms.. so am I! 



topsyturvy86 said:


> Woohoo! Hallelujah!! Are they embracing Christianity now? This is great news! I share in your excitement





luthiengirlie said:


> Praise Adonai!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thank God for grace made it safely in..now to eat and pray so I can be ready for the test


----------



## Renewed1

Lord, please get me into Lionbridge or Leap(something can't remember name). Better yet, pleas have my new job call me.  Thank you!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*2  Timothy 4:2-4 
*

*Preach the word; be ready in season and out of season;  reprove, rebuke, exhort, with great patience and instruction. For the  time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but wanting to  have their ears tickled, they will accumulate for themselves teachers in  accordance to their own desires; and will turn away their ears from the  truth, and will turn aside to myths.*


----------



## aribell

So many things holding together by a string, seemingly ready to snap.  I am so reminded today that He blesses me not solely for myself, but for the blessing of others.  Steward HIS time, talent, and treasure well, for they were given with a purpose.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Something from "His Princess Bride" Book by: Sherri Rose Shepard. 

My Bride(that would be us ladies),

Let Me settle something in your mind and soul once and for all  My Bride. I don't see you as yous ee yourself. You see your sin, and I see a forgiven princess. You see who you were. I see who you will become as I crown you in My glory. You give yourself guilt and I give you grace. You hold yourself hostage to the past(there's that spiritual contract thing again. Adonai....wow this is the KEY! Again You're BRILLIANT!!! Ahem sorry back to the letter) I give you Key to freedom in me. You are lovely in my eyes, nothing you could say or do will change this truth. Now let Me open your eyes so you may see all I have died for, so that you may have a new view of YOU!!!  

Love,
Your Prince and New Life. 

 :reddancer:


Scriptural basis: Come Now, Let's settle this says Adonai(Lord Most High). Though your sins are like scarlet, I will make them white as snow, though they are red like crimson, I will make them white as wool. 

Isaiah 1:18


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Beyond frustrated.  Just tired of it all.  So tired.  It's not fun anymore.  They are killing my passion for working in your ministry...as one of us said what ministry?  I don't mind the submission part but I don't appreciate you involving others like you are telling on me.

It's not in my heart to forgive now.  I really don't even wanna talk about it this is the last time.  I'm trying not to be selfish or take everything personally.  I learn best in groups and I learn best about you when I get with other women who Love YOU.  I just want that back including the joy.

I'm lost.  I know You are there but I don't know how to find You.  Do I even want to find You right now.  I'm too angry right now and trying not to sin.  Cover me Lord.  Show me the way to You.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Vonnie, Tell Him you're mad..really. Tell Him. He can handle it. Lay it at His feet  Let it become His problem. It leaves it free for Him to deal with the people that are hurting you. It may leave Him free to deal with you and how you respond to things. This will only make you stronger. When you are ready forgive every day. Hour to hour moment to moment if you have to


----------



## Rainbow Dash

I refuse to remain in bondage to church hurts and spiritual abuse. Lord set me free from the pain of the past and set me in a high place where I only see you and not the hurt. Give me strength to not look at what they did but to look at what you are doing in Me.

I see why it is important that leaders walk like Christ because of the damage they can cause others when they are full of pride. Lord help me not be bitter. I want to be free.

I am free and no more chains holding me. I will continue to declare your goodness over my life and not rehearse to pain. 

Thank you Lord for your patience with me, thank you Lord for your healing touch. 

I love you Jesus.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Everyone of us..has gotta learn to trust..
What have I become?????


I wish to be like the Bereans constantly speaking about and dissecting His Word. To hide His Love and Torah in my heart.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I loved this!!!

Years passed. The  Scriptures say close to forty years went by. The  Israelites must have thought after all those years that their crying  had fallen on deaf ears. Was the Lord listening? Were they crying in vain?

Do you ever feel that way? You  have asked God to deliver you from something, and it seems as though  God has not heard your cries of deliverance. Let  me encourage you dear one, He does not ignore the cries of His people. He has not ignored your cries. Just  as God had a sovereign plan designed to free His people from slavery,  He has a sovereign plan to free you from that which holds you captive.

The cries of the Israelites were heard and  answered in Exodus chapter 13.Finally, they were  going to be free from the bondage of slavery to the Egyptians. Don't you know they were thrilled beyond words? Life in total freedom was just over the horizon! However, the plan for deliverance from Pharaoh led them  straight from Egypt to the desert. Funny how God  works, isn't it? The desert was God's idea of  freedom.  

Isaiah the prophet tells us in chapter 55  that God's ways and thoughts are higher than our ways and thoughts. I do not know about you, but that gives me great  comfort. Exodus 13:17 demonstrates this concept,  "When Pharaoh let the people go, God did not lead them on the road  through the Philistine country, though that was shorter. For God said,  'If they face war, they might change their minds and return to Egypt '"  (NIV). I really like short cuts, but God thought the short cut out of  Egypt was not the best route. He was even gracious  enough to explain His reasoning.

God wants to deliver us from our bondage,  but many times we want the easy way out... a short cut: "Get me out of  this mess Lord, but please don't let the way out cause me any pain or  inconvenience." God knows our weaknesses. He knows how easily we would slip back into bondage if  we faced adversity in the easy way out. In His  great wisdom and sovereignty His plan for the exodus of our bondage is  not the quick, easy way. He will lead us out  through a path that will create a dependency on Him. This  path will also strengthen our relationship with Him, give us a renewed  assurance of our faith, and equip us for a possible slip back into the  pit.Read in Exodus verses 18-19, "So God led the  people around by the desert road toward the Red Sea . The  Israelites went up out of Egypt armed for battle." Did  you catch that last part about being armed for battle?  

The way out of bondage is sure but not  always swift. In some situations God shows His  great mercy and the exit is quick -- we're left in awe by His power. In other situations, God chooses to take us by the  desert road to strengthen us. Two things are  certain no matter the route: victory for us and glory for our God.


----------



## LovingLady

You can not judge a book by its cover. On the way home I saw a huge red pick up truck that had chrome on the wheels and on different parts of the truck. On the back was two pictures of Jesus and in between the two pictures was "Revelation 3:20". It goes to show you that Christians come in all shapes and personalities. I love to see things like that.  Ladies keep him and his family in prayer.


Here is Revelation 3:20 

20 Here I am! I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears my voice and opens the door, I will come in and eat with him, and he with me.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord today I'm indifferent maybe its early peace IDK.  I was able to focus at work, have fun talk and joke even sleep.  Never was I upset, distracted, sad nothing.  Then when I thought about sending an email all those negative thoughts came back.  Lord just heal me first. 

 I know I have to deal with the person but I still have to steward my life correctly and if that will bring me more anxiety at this point then let me just focus on You.  You are constant, consistent, never changing.  All the things we as humans can never be on this side of heaven.  You and You alone can get me through this or anything else.


----------



## aribell

Praise the Lord.  I did something for my mom because she was busy and stressed, and was so afraid that she was going to take offense--like I had crossed a boundary.  We don't have the greatest of relationships.  But she sent me an e-mail saying, "I love you, I love you, I love you."  We never exchange I love you's.  I was just praising and thanking God, that was such a blessing to me.


----------



## Angelicus

Thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and strength! This past week was the first week at my job where I didn't have a panic attack or cry at my desk. Please keep me in prayer as I continue to find another job.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*"If  you were of the world, the world would love its own; but because you  are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, because of this  the world hates you." John 15:19*


----------



## luthiengirlie

Nice & Wavy said:


> *"If you were of the world, the world would love its own; but because you are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, because of this the world hates you." John 15:19*


 

ADONAI must be telling me something if I saw this TWICE!
WHAT IS HE SAYING?


----------



## Guitarhero

Can we stop equating homosexual people with pedophiles, rapists and molesters as christians?  They are not one in the same.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I'm expecting to hear from you this week.Be it good or bad in my view point I know all things work out for those who love you..I know I don't always show my love by my action ie cursing,and wanting to bump people off the road with my little car,telling my mother a few words but I know that your love can help me not stay the same..oh Lord I pray that my healing will come this week..take a out of state interview and then get sick not fun..but I know you got me.


----------



## Renewed1

(Screaming)  
God I NEED YOU TO MOVE IN MY FAVOR IN EVERY AREA OF MY LIFE.....NOW NOW NOW NOW!!!

Ok, I feel better. Thanks God for reading and listening to my mental rant!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Changed said:


> (Screaming) I'm tired God! It's not fair! I don't know what to do, I'm tired, tired, tired. I'm blindly having faith on situations that I don't see any foward progression on. I don't see any breakthroughs in my situation. How much longer you want me to "keep the faith"?!? I'm tired of worrying, how rent is going to get paid or bills paid, car note due etc etc. Where are my hearts desires in these situations, those secret things? Why do I feel force to take ANY job.......AGAIN! Where's my dream job? Where's my God-sent husband? I've been counseling everybody, I've been given everybody your Word, helping. But yet THEY have the blessing I'm praying for, I no the last shall be first and vice versa, but dang. Where's the favor and blessing that YOU, AND others have told me about once I made this significant move?!?!?!
> 
> God I NEED YOU TO MOVE IN MY FAVOR IN EVERY AREA OF MY LIFE.....NOW NOW NOW NOW!!!
> 
> Ok, I feel better. Thanks God for reading and listening to my mental rant.!



YHWH and Changed, May I respectfully encourage Your wonderful daughter Changed for a moment if I may... 

I heard a SUPER POWERFUL SERMON! By Bishop Eddie Long today. I found something that may help 
 Have you let Tara in your life? Tara = delay. 

But what I TRULY desire to state is this: Isaiah 31;1 Do NOT go to egypt(the world). Seek only YHWH-El Shaddai! (God, the One who is always there)

He told us the Promise, but He did not tell us the in-between. 

He said" Can u, stay with Me a little while longer?". My PROMISE will be fulfilled as long as you don't go back to Egypt. Will You LET ME be your YHWH-Jireh. Let me provide for you. Let tommrow speak for itself. Let YHWH prove to the Word through You that He is ONE and only provider. He gave us Give us our daily bread for a REASON! We have to go through for His PROMISE. His PROMISE is that He will NEVER leave nor forsake you, Beautiful Changed . HIS PROMISE is that He will supply your needs. You have, food,house, everything. HE UNDERSTANDS!

If Changed I sinned in getting between the convo with you and YHWH. Most humbly I ask for forgiveness. I just wanted to encourage.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Changed said:


> (Screaming)
> God I NEED YOU TO MOVE IN MY FAVOR IN EVERY AREA OF MY LIFE.....NOW NOW NOW NOW!!!
> 
> Ok, I feel better. Thanks God for reading and listening to my mental rant!



Matthew 6:25-34 and Philippians 4:6-7.  “For this reason I say to you, do not be anxious for your life, what you shall eat, or what you shall drink, nor for your body, as to what you shall put on. Is not life more than food and the body more than clothing?” 

“Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God and the peace of God which surpasses all understanding will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus"

By Jesus's stripes, we were healed. By your stripes you can bring healing also to people that are going through what you have been through. You are where you are for a reason Changed, that certain place that you are is a sacred place. Trust God's infinite love and perfect wisdom which means perfect timing. I pray that as you let your requests known to God that His peace will surround you and help you to be still and know that He IS God. The all knowing, perfect God. I also pray that He renews your strength and gives you the ability to go on being faithful and not give up or give into fear and miss what He has planned for you. I pray that during this time, that you will draw even closer to Him and really seek His face. And as you do this that He will reveal Himself more and more to you. I pray that He opens your heart even more to learn the things He is teaching you now and gives you clarity as to where He is taking you. I pray that God blesses you in every area of your life that you are needing Him right now and that He gives you favor in everything you do. I pray for movement in the stagnant areas of your life and for life in the dry bones of your life. I pray that your life will be a living testimony of the goodness of God. I pray all of this in Jesus's name ... Amen . Will pray for you some more. Just know that it will be well. The bigger it is God wants to entrust you with, the harder the process.


----------



## topsyturvy86

I'm doing the 'word' at fellowship tonight and the topic is God's justice and mercy. The more I think about it, the more I see that God's judgement is an expression of His love and desire for the best for me. How cool.


----------



## Laela

Amen to that!  :Rose:





topsyturvy86 said:


> I'm doing the 'word' at fellowship tonight and the topic is God's justice and mercy. The more I think about it, the more I see that God's judgement is an expression of His love and desire for the best for me. How cool.


----------



## PinkPebbles

I like reading the biblical story of Joseph. It's so many lessons in this story to learn from.  

The biggest lesson in this story for me is that when it _appears _that all hope is gone it's really not. It may _appear _at the present moment that things are out of control but God is Sovereign, He is in control. He is working behind the scenes for our good. 

I recently meditated on the story of Joseph and couldn't imagine how he was able to overcome his trials. I wondered if he ever thought if all hope was gone. But God is so good that He led me to *Isaiah 40:28-31* to answer my question. 

*28*Hast thou not known? hast thou not heard, that the everlasting God, the LORD, the Creator of the ends of the earth, fainteth not, neither is weary? there is no searching of his understanding. 


*29He giveth power to the faint; and to them that have no might he increaseth strength. *

 *30*Even the youths shall faint and be weary, and the young men shall utterly fall:  
 *31But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles;* they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.


----------



## Renewed1

luthiengirlie said:


> If Changed I sinned in getting between the convo with you and YHWH. Most humbly I ask for forgiveness. I just wanted to encourage.


 


Girl, no worries.


----------



## Laela

*JOHN 3:16*
_For God so loved *the world*, that He gave His only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish, but have everlasting life._


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I guess I'm still not good enough to get a job..I guess I will always be in financial abyss..I want to have a good job for once so I can be somebody for once in my life..not always having to ask for handouts..Im so angry right now but I'm sick from being on a plane last week..that is the only reason I just don't hit a wall or worst..pray for me sisters..


----------



## topsyturvy86

Does anyone know if we have a thread for Christian relationships/ladies in relationships in the CF? I know we have one for married ladies, engaged ladies, single ladies but I don't think i've seen any for ladies currently in relationships.


----------



## LovingLady

topsyturvy86 said:


> Matthew 6:25-34 and Philippians 4:6-7.  “For this reason I say to you, do not be anxious for your life, what you shall eat, or what you shall drink, nor for your body, as to what you shall put on. Is not life more than food and the body more than clothing?”
> 
> “Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God and the peace of God which surpasses all understanding will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus"
> 
> By Jesus's stripes, we were healed. By your stripes you can bring healing also to people that are going through what you have been through. You are where you are for a reason Changed, that certain place that you are is a sacred place. Trust God's infinite love and perfect wisdom which means perfect timing. I pray that as you let your requests known to God that His peace will surround you and help you to be still and know that He IS God. The all knowing, perfect God. I also pray that He renews your strength and gives you the ability to go on being faithful and not give up or give into fear and miss what He has planned for you. I pray that during this time, that you will draw even closer to Him and really seek His face. And as you do this that He will reveal Himself more and more to you. I pray that He opens your heart even more to learn the things He is teaching you now and gives you clarity as to where He is taking you. I pray that God blesses you in every area of your life that you are needing Him right now and that He gives you favor in everything you do. I pray for movement in the stagnant areas of your life and for life in the dry bones of your life. I pray that your life will be a living testimony of the goodness of God. I pray all of this in Jesus's name ... Amen . Will pray for you some more. Just know that it will be well. The bigger it is God wants to entrust you with, the harder the process.



That was beautiful.


----------



## Guitarhero

I know Jesus is brilliant and that we aren't.  I'm talking intellectually.  But the cherry on top is His compassion, because without it, truth can be rationalized and create further ugliness in the world.  Isn't that what the bible teaches, compassion?  Jesus was Jewish.  What's the Torah in a nutshell?  Treat others as you would want to them to treat you.  What was the highest commandment Jesus gave?  Bingo.  

Thank you S. for that enlightenment.  I'm realizing just how over-the-top Jesus was and is...those parables.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I must admit...Bishop Eddie Long's sermon made me think real hard about deciding once and for all about Living, Leading and Loving like Adonai. In a world where NOT believing in Him is becoming a more and more evident trend. I must say believing in Him is making more and more sense to me. I admit that it hurts my heart to see a CAMPAIGN literally to get those who believe in Him.. NOT TO. and they're tryna call it tolerance...very disturbing I admit. I'm noticing the huge problem is we like what tickles our ears, not persue knowledge of Him. I don't wanna run to Egypt(the world) I wanna trust Adonai and Adonai ALONE to put my future in place, my husband in place. 

I want Him to be my sole provision

My Soul provision. 

I want Adonai to be(The Lord Most High).  I just want Him to dwell in me. I want to BE love, and live and lead. I want to invite YHWH in the Ruach Ha Kodesh IN and be a total habitation so that all my successes can be attrubited to Him that my very LIFE leads people to Him. Its strange that I desire more of Him in a world that desires LESS of Him


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> I must admit...Bishop Eddie Long's sermon made me think real hard about deciding once and for all about Living, Leading and Loving like Adonai. In a world where NOT believing in Him is becoming a more and more evident trend. I must say believing in Him is making more and more sense to me. *I admit that it hurts my heart to see a CAMPAIGN literally to get those who believe in Him.. NOT TO. and they're tryna call it tolerance...very disturbing I admit. *I'm noticing the huge problem is we like what tickles our ears, not persue knowledge of Him. I don't wanna run to Egypt(the world) I wanna trust Adonai and Adonai ALONE to put my future in place, my husband in place.
> 
> I want Him to be my sole provision
> 
> My Soul provision.
> 
> I want Adonai to be(The Lord Most High).  I just want Him to dwell in me. I want to BE love, and live and lead. I want to invite YHWH in the Ruach Ha Kodesh IN and be a total habitation so that all my successes can be attrubited to Him that my very LIFE leads people to Him. Its strange that I desire more of Him in a world that desires LESS of Him



Yesterday I was thinking to myself how the world prompts tolerance to everyone except Christians.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

God, I know this happened for a reason.  I trust you and even though things might look real sideways to the world, I know you have a blessing with my name on it.  Yes Lord, I thank you in advance and I will enjoy this rest time for what you  have next for me.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I admit that I'm a Junior in College and I HAVE NO CLUE where I want to live and excatly where I am going to teach, I do trust You with my future Lord, but a as a survivalist, I admit trusting You with my career and future is kind of scary... But you've manuvered my life before and its always turned out great! Give me peace in knowing You've GOT this!


----------



## Sharpened

Oh, how a reminder to perform a simple duty can turn into a rebuke. The Holy Spirit made it well known this message was from Him. To come from a husband who still struggles in his relationship with the Father increased the humiliation. His culpability in the matter made it doubly worse. Little eye contact, tight throat, burning eyes…this dying daily stuff sucks. A necessity borne out of Our Father’s love, He cuts and burns away flesh to reveal spirit and cause fruitfulness. Thank you, Father, for caring enough to remind us of Your will, no matter how hard it is to take. Amen.


----------



## Laela

I appreciate when the Holy Spirit reveals.... it's to heal, not condemn. Amen


----------



## HeChangedMyName

God, I trust YOU.  You told me to lean not unto my own understanding.  You also said you have a plan for me and I trust your plan.  You told me that its ok to be angry so long as I don't sin and I didn't sin.  Did you see me?  I did GOOD.  Now I really have to watch my  heart though because out of it flow the issues of my life and you know how I feel in the moment, but I know that you know my true heart as well.  You're in my heart, my mind and your Words are in my mouth.  I trust YOU.


----------



## Laela

So you thought you had to keep this up
All the work that you do
So we think that you're good
And you can't believe it's not enough
All the walls you built up
Are just glass on the outside

So let 'em fall down
There's freedom waiting in the sound
When you let your walls fall to the ground
We're here now

This is where the healing begins, oh
This is where the healing starts
When you come to where you're broken within
The light meets the dark
The light meets the dark

Afraid to let your secrets out
Everything that you hide
Can come crashing through the door now
But too scared to face all your fear
So you hide but you find
That the shame won't disappear

So let it fall down
There's freedom waiting in the sound
When you let your walls fall to the ground
We're here now
We're here now, oh

This is where the healing begins, oh
This is where the healing starts
When you come to where you're broken within
The light meets the dark
The light meets the dark

Sparks will fly as grace collides
With the dark inside of us
So please don't fight
This coming light
Let this blood come cover us
His blood can cover us

This is where the healing begins, oh
This is where the healing starts
When you come to where you're broken within
The light meets the dark
The light meets the dark


----------



## topsyturvy86

Abdijz said:


> Yesterday I was thinking to myself how the world prompts tolerance to everyone except Christians.



This is so true!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank You. YHWH Jireh for taking care of my sisters in Yeshua. Even though in the natural it doesn't. Look like it. Thank you for taking care of ME!  I love my LHCF CF fam!! Again..Thank YOU. Help us Ruach Ha Kodesh(Holy Spirit)to hang on a little while longer. Do not let us go to Egypt(the world) n rely only on You!  I love u YHWH, My LHCF CF sisters


----------



## Sharpened

Always remember His blood.
Give praise for its shedding.
Plead it in times of trouble.
Pray that it covers all sins.

Father, may I wash garment
In Your Son's precious blood?


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH thank You for giving me the desire to know Yor Word for myself!  In the name of Yeshua I give u glory!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Jeremiah appears to be a pessimist. There were times of very deep depression when he seems to have laboured in vain and to have spent his strength for nought; so that he almost resolved to speak no more in the name of the Lord. But Jeremiah had misunderstood God’s promise; which was not that God would deliver him out of his suffering, but that he would keep him in his suffering (Jer 1:19). God will keep you!-a friend


----------



## Ije4eva

Nothing seems to make any sense to me right now.  So many questions and still in such a deep deep fog.  The pressure of people trying to figure out my situtation and put their own expectations on it, or tell me how they think things should be is only adding to my stress.  God is not the author of confusion, but the fact is, as you're walking with God, sometimes things simply don't make any sense...period.  Lord, honestly I'm trying to be still but at the same time I'm crying out to you from the bottom of my heart wanting to You acknowledge that You know how hard this is...love your daughter.


----------



## CoilyFields

Hey Sis,

I've seen a few threads where you posted and have gotten a lot of slack about your scripture quoting. I just wanted to encourage you to hold fast to what you know to be true. Dont be discouraged by how others react to you...just seek God and the Holy Ghost will lead you on what to say and how to say it.

One suggestion though, Remember

1Cr 1:18 "For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God."


So as much as we as Christians can use the Word of God to explain ourselves...it means nothing to unbelievers because they do not reverance or believe in the Bible...its foolishness to them...but we know the power that is in it. In no way am I suggesting that you abandon the scriptures...just watch out that it doesnt become overwhelming to those you are ministering to.


I hope you have a blessed day sis!!! Keep winning souls to Christ!


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH says to his daughters: You think of me constantly, you desire and hunger even more so for My Word, You crave realtionship with me. This warms my heart.
I ponder of you and think good thoughts towards you.
Keep seeking me, I will answer
Keep desring to grow to love me more so, I will grant more love.
I will grant exceedingly and abundantly beyond what you're asking of me
because I desire to give as you have given me.
I love you my daughters.


----------



## topsyturvy86

luthiengirlie said:


> Jeremiah appears to be a pessimist. There were times of very deep depression when he seems to have laboured in vain and to have spent his strength for nought; so that he almost resolved to speak no more in the name of the Lord. But Jeremiah had misunderstood God’s promise; which was not that God would deliver him out of his suffering, but that he would keep him in his suffering (Jer 1:19). God will keep you!-a friend


 
This is powerful. I learnt this a few months ago and when I understood God's promise and the true meaning of His love, I became calmer about life and a bit less erratic. I find a lot of the time when we get frustrated with God and not wanting to talk to Him or something it is because of our expectations of Him. In our view, when someone says they love us, we expect them to protect us from hurt and pain; physical, emotional, and mental. To always be there to intervene. These are our natural expectations of God's love. This is the reason when you talk about God's love to a non-christian, the first thing they say is if God loves, why is there so much suffering and injustice in the world. 

When we look at God's love as a parent-child love, it's different. I and I know many others at some point in their lives have said things like "my dad hates me" or "my mum hates me" or "how can they say they care for me when they wouldn't let me sleep over or they wouldn't let me do this and that". Becasue we were young, we couldn't see the bigger picture; that we needed not to do certain things or go certain places because of the danger involved or because we had to learn to be a certain way so we can be resonsible adults that are able to stand on our own. We can't see this because of our short sightedness. Our parents wants for us include being able to grow up and be able to stand on our own, giving us the best shot at life. They love us and the hurt we go through and nights we spend crying about what they allow us go through leads to a building of character and usually help mould us into better people. It is the same with God. He loves us dearly and can see the bigger picture. The bible never promises that we wouldn't suffer/feel pain, instead it promises that God will never leave us nor foresake us. It actually says that it s whom God loves that He chastens. As a child with a parent that loves us and knows more than we do, we have to trust Him knowing that He has our best interest at heart and has a certain aim for us which we know from the bible.

Reviewing our view of God's love and promises, bridging that gap between our expectations and the reality, would make us happier and less mad at God sometimes. This song is very powerful and is what stirred my heart to think about this: Held by Natalie Grant


----------



## LovingLady

topsyturvy86 said:


> This is powerful. I learnt this a few months ago and when I understood God's promise and the true meaning of His love, I became calmer about life and a bit less erratic. I find a lot of the time when we get frustrated with God and not wanting to talk to Him or something it is because of our expectations of Him. In our view, when someone says they love us, we expect them to protect us from hurt and pain; physical, emotional, and mental. To always be there to intervene. These are our natural expectations of God's love. This is the reason when you talk about God's love to a non-christian, the first thing they say is if God loves, why is there so much suffering and injustice in the world.
> 
> *When we look at God's love as a parent-child love*, it's different. I and I know many others at some point in their lives have said things like "my dad hates me" or "my mum hates me" or "how can they say they care for me when they wouldn't let me sleep over or they wouldn't let me do this and that". Becasue we were young, we couldn't see the bigger picture; that we needed not to do certain things or go certain places because of the danger involved or because we had to learn to be a certain way so we can be resonsible adults that are able to stand on our own. We can't see this because of our short sightedness. Our parents wants for us include being able to grow up and be able to stand on our own, giving us the best shot at life. They love us and the hurt we go through and nights we spend crying about what they allow us go through leads to a building of character and usually help mould us into better people. It is the same with God. He loves us dearly and can see the bigger picture. The bible never promises that we wouldn't suffer/feel pain, instead it promises that God will never leave us nor foresake us. It actually says that it s whom God loves that He chastens. As a child with a parent that loves us and knows more than we do, we have to trust Him knowing that He has our best interest at heart and has a certain aim for us which we know from the bible.
> 
> Reviewing our view of God's love and promises, bridging that gap between our expectations and the reality, would make us happier and less mad at God sometimes. This song is very powerful and is what stirred my heart to think about this: Held by Natalie Grant



Wow! The entire post was well said. That is how I think of God, as a father, and Jesus is my big brother.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I must be crazy because when I hear or listen to shows like the Stellar awards I become very disturbed..its one thing the worldy music industry be a show but what about the christian realm..men looking more lady like than some women..I don't want to pimp God name out I want to dig deeper in him.I don't want to go to a ic so I can be preached out..I want to be taught..rant over back to your normal programming


----------



## LovingLady

Pray boldly.


----------



## Laela

You are Loved here, more than you may think you know....

Keep doing your thing for YHWH.. 






luthiengirlie said:


> Thank You. YHWH Jireh for taking care of my sisters in Yeshua. Even though in the natural it doesn't. Look like it. Thank you for taking care of ME!  I love my LHCF CF fam!! Again..Thank YOU. Help us Ruach Ha Kodesh(Holy Spirit)to hang on a little while longer. Do not let us go to Egypt(the world) n rely only on You!  I love u YHWH, My LHCF CF sisters


----------



## Guitarhero

I wish it were so simple, so inclusive, but it is not.  I wish no one took issue with You like they didn't with the others.  So hard to know what to do with this soul within, layered.  It's trying to find it's place within your temple wall.  Why is it so hard to find it's place?  Is what You told me still standing?  That time in adoration with the siddur?  I'd still be hidden, just as I am now.  I wish there were a group of souls just like me surrounding, supporting, understanding.  Where are they?


----------



## luthiengirlie

ABBA YHWH. I am in the misdt of conflict about your Tetragrammaton. I know it is sacred and honorable.  I love and revere Your Tetragrmmaton. I am dealing with all this bickering on how to truly pronounce and respect Your Sacred Name!  I fear offending You and the Ruach Ha Kodesh(Holy Spirit) by fouling Your Tetragrammaton. But something in me says. You are the Holiest of Holies. NONE of us will ever be Holy enough or have the temerity to grasp or speak Your Sacred Name. So Please. Give me peace and YOU tell me how You desire I address You. I bow down before You. Humbly Asking in Yeshua's Name. Amein!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel like crying right now.I feel so alone even though there are warm blooded people in the house.I guess since I'm so nervous about my money issues and mental well being I have allowed depression to hit in full force.No death thoughts but I just feel sad.One day I will not be sad and will not always have to worry about money.Lord guide me give me peace if something gets turned off or something more has to hit collections.I have tried my best to not let anything go to collections but that Feb incident of 2k has..I feel so ashamed..if only if it didn't go so far maybe it's my fault that I allowed my desire to no longer walk the earth hurt my wallet.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I am beginning to see the affect that prior abuse has on my relationship with Adonai, always pleasing,fearful of offending. Walking on eggshells as to not offend my Master. I am in tears as He is showing me this. I have a lot of healing to do still. This is why I'm single now..to heal


----------



## LovingLady

GoddessMaker   

If God have forgiven you, you have to forgive yourself. Please don't be sad.


----------



## Laela

Got this from my sister today in an email...I hope you enjoy!

MOM'S EMPTY CHAIR​A woman's daughter had asked the local minister 
to come and pray with her mother. 
When the minister arrived, 
he found the woman lying in bed with her head 
propped up on two pillows.


  An empty chair sat beside her bed. 
The minister assumed that the woman 
had been informed of his visit... 
'I guess you were expecting me, he said.


'No, who are you?' said the mother. 
The minister told her his name and then remarked, 
'I saw the empty chair and I figured you knew 
I was going to show up..'


'Oh yeah, the chair,' said the bedridden woman 
'Would you mind closing the door?' 
Puzzled, the minister shut the door. 
'I have never told anyone this, 
not even my daughter,' said the woman.


  'But all of my life I have never 
known how to pray. 
At church I used to hear the pastor talk about prayer, 
but it went right over my head...'


I abandoned any attempt at prayer,' 
the old woman continued, ' 
until one day four years ago, my best friend said to me, 
' Prayer is just a simple matter 
of having a conversation with Jesus. 
Here is what I suggest.. 
'Sit down in a chair;
place an empty chair in front of you, 
and in faith see Jesus on the chair.


It's not spooky because he promised, 
'I will be with you always'.. 
'Then just speak to him in the same way 
you're doing with me right now...'


'So, I tried it and I've liked it so much
that I do it a couple of hours every day. 
I'm careful though.If my daughter saw me talking 
to an empty chair, she'd either have a nervous breakdown 
or send me off to the funny farm.'


The minister was deeply moved by the story and 
encouraged the old woman to continue on the journey. 
Then he prayed with her, anointed her with oil, 
and returned to the church.


Two nights later the daughter called 
to tell the minister that her mama 
had died that afternoon. 
Did she die in peace?' he asked.


Yes, when I left the house about two o'clock, 
she called me over to her bedside, 
told me she loved me and kissed me on the cheek. 
When I got back from the store an hour later, 
I found her .


But there was something strange about her death. 
Apparently, just before Mom died, 
she leaned over and rested her head on the chair 
beside the bed. What do you make of that?'


The minister wiped a tear from his eye and said, 
'I wish we could all go like that.'


Just send this to four people or more, 
and do not break this, please.


Prayer is one of the best free gifts we receive.






I asked God for water, He gave me an ocean.* 
I asked God for a flower, He gave me a garden.* 
I asked God for a friend, He gave me all of YOU... 
If God brings you to it, He will bring you through it.


Happy moments, praise God. 
Difficult moments, seek God. 
Quiet moments, worship God 
Painful moments, trust God. 
Every moment, thank God.​​


----------



## Guitarhero

I have a similar situation and when times get tough, I just get alone.  I have to turn off all the faucets around me, no matter how pure water-sourced they are.  They cannot feed me my nourishment.  I just have to turn them all off and not drink for awhile.

Chapter I. Sets down the first line and begins to… 	

    Sets down the first line and begins to treat of the imperfections of beginners.

INTO this dark night souls begin to enter when God draws them forth from the state of beginners—which is the state of those that meditate on the spiritual road—and begins to set them in the state of progressives—which is that of those who are already contemplatives—to the end that, after passing through it, they may arrive at the state of the perfect, which is that of the Divine union of the soul with God. Wherefore, to the end that we may the better understand and explain what night is this through which the soul passes, and for what cause God sets it therein, it will be well here to touch first of all upon certain characteristics of beginners (which, although we treat them with all possible brevity, will not fail to be of service likewise to the beginners themselves), in order that, realizing the weakness of the state wherein they are, they may take courage, and may desire that God will bring them into this night, wherein the soul is strengthened and confirmed in the virtues, and made ready for the inestimable delights of the love of God. And, although we may tarry here for a time, it will not be for longer than is necessary, so that we may go on to speak at once of this dark night.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Am I fool because I don't think your walk is suppose to be fun and happy..I know that there will be some good times but most of the time it won't be all smiles..maybe I'm wrong bc life isn't fair..those who should be up are down and those who are real are not in places of power..Im so tired of playing nice with others..I know for me Im not a sweet person so maybe Im not a christian enough..those 9 fruits of the spirit weren't downloaded in me or something..I just don't like when people try to throw scripture to justify there position..I know it wasn't fun or happy time when God was on the cross..and aren't called to pick up our cross and walk..maybe some of you can tell me what's wrong with me.


----------



## topsyturvy86

GoddessMaker said:


> Am I fool because I don't think your walk is suppose to be fun and happy..I know that there will be some good times but most of the time it won't be all smiles..maybe I'm wrong bc life isn't fair..those who should be up are down and those who are real are not in places of power..Im so tired of playing nice with others..I know for me Im not a sweet person so maybe Im not a christian enough..those 9 fruits of the spirit weren't downloaded in me or something..I just don't like when people try to throw scripture to justify there position..I know it wasn't fun or happy time when God was on the cross..and aren't called to pick up our cross and walk..maybe some of you can tell me what's wrong with me.



Lovely GoddessMaker, being happy doesn't mean everything is perfect, it just means being able to look past the imperfections because seldom are things ever perfect. If you expect things to be perfect and in order, you will never be happy because they might never be and the devil knows he can rob you of your joy this way. Let your happiness come from the things that are unseen. Jesus is the prince of peace. Pray and ask Him for peace than only He can give. He came so that we can have life and have it more abundantly, not so we can be miserable, this is not His desire for us . You are able to look past the imperfections when you stop looking at yourself and focusing on your circumstance but instead on Jesus who is more than able. Trust Him and allow Him to heal your heart and show you His love and give you His peace.

Be blessed


----------



## Laela

*YOU ARE KING OF kings AND LORD OF lords ...*

*and we Worship YOU*


----------



## Guitarhero

It can be difficult, it can be irritating, but let us bear one with another, with grace and love and recognize when someone is sincere.  Afterall, we'd expect the same from others when we are in our own situation and need help.  Anguish is real and is a dark place the soul has traveled to.  There is light at the end of that tunnel.


----------



## Sharpened

After a night of mild travail, 
I awoke to:
"Hold on."
  Quiet, gentle, He spoke to me.
  What other choice do I have?
What other choice do I want?


----------



## luthiengirlie

Okay I love to pray for others. It helps me sleep knowing that Adonai is taking care of others as He takes care of me


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> Okay I love to pray for others. It helps me sleep knowing that Adonai is taking care of others as He takes care of me



:cough::cough: pray for me.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Abdijz said:


> :cough::cough: pray for me.



Do you want me to pray a "Adonai, please take care of my homegirl" type of prayer or a somethin specific prayer


----------



## luthiengirlie

I'm trying to memorize the Lord's Prayer for some unclear reason. This is what I have so far. 

My Dear Abba in heaven. Hallowed be Thy Name. Thy Will be done on Earth as it is in Heaven, Give me this day my daily bread. Forgive my transgressions as I forgive my transgressors. Keep me from evil and do not lead me into temptaion. In Yeshua's name. Amein

I prolly got some thangs wrong


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> Do you want me to pray a *"Adonai, please take care of my homegirl"* type of prayer or a somethin specific prayer



 It doesn't matter. I like when people pray for me so anything is great thank you.


----------



## LovingLady

I saw these girls who were pre-teens to teenagers who excited to receive free bibles. What a blessing.


----------



## luthiengirlie

This is a heavy thing I'm about to say:

I realized. Sexual abuse makes. Me submissive sexually and even generally. I wrestled about this within myself. I knew I would be submissive in a bsdm sense. Its not bibically immoral in the confines of marriage. Its even ENCOURAGED in some Christian circles. And its okay. And I'm okay with it. Why is Adonai telling me HE'S not okay with it for me. It took a loing time for me to accept this about myself. Why is He asking me to trust Him with breaking me out of submissiveness when this is what He requests of us? Why are You asking me to love You like a wife would and NOT see You as my Master? Hosea 2:6 Why are You asking me yet again to accept a new mindset? WHY?


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> This is a heavy thing I'm about to say:
> 
> I realized. Sexual abuse makes. Me submissive sexually and even generally. I wrestled about this within myself. I knew I would be submissive in a bsdm sense. Its not bibically immoral in the confines of marriage. Its even ENCOURAGED in some Christian circles. And its okay. And I'm okay with it. Why is Adonai telling me HE'S not okay with it for me. It took a loing time for me to accept this about myself. Why is He asking me to trust Him with breaking me out of submissiveness when this is what He requests of us? Why are You asking me to love You like a wife would and NOT see You as my Master? Hosea 2:6 Why are You asking me yet again to accept a new mindset? WHY?



Some are called to be bakers, others to be plumbers, but whatever the Lord ask, that is what we must do.  Work it!


----------



## Sharpened

luthiengirlie said:


> This is a heavy thing I'm about to say:
> 
> I realized. Sexual abuse makes. Me submissive sexually and even generally. I wrestled about this within myself. I knew I would be submissive in a bsdm sense. Its not bibically immoral in the confines of marriage. Its even ENCOURAGED in some Christian circles. And its okay. And I'm okay with it. Why is Adonai telling me HE'S not okay with it for me. It took a loing time for me to accept this about myself. Why is He asking me to trust Him with breaking me out of submissiveness when this is what He requests of us? Why are You asking me to love You like a wife would and NOT see You as my Master? Hosea 2:6 Why are You asking me yet again to accept a new mindset? WHY?


Perhaps He wants your submission to be an active thing, not a passive one, meaning you will do it because you love Him, not just because you are used to being that way. He wants you _to_ submit (to Him), not _be_ submissive, or the next man who comes along and senses your submissiveness might take advantage of you. Sometimes, you cannot be submissive to _people _for the flesh is corrupt. Catch my meaning?


----------



## luthiengirlie

Nymphe said:


> Perhaps He wants your submission to be an active thing, not a passive one, meaning you will do it because you love Him, not just because you are used to being that way. He wants you _to_ submit (to Him), not _be_ submissive, or the next man who comes along and senses your submissiveness might take advantage of you. Sometimes, you cannot be submissive to _people _for the flesh is corrupt. Catch my meaning?



I had to ask the Holy Spirit for clarity of your words. Forgive me. You are saying. He wants me to submit to Him out of love and choice. Vs You're stronger than me Adonai.  I bow and do as You command. You have the right to dominate and control my spirit. 

He is saying: No. Submit because You love me and I love you. Let us build a LOVE relationship. Not a Master/slave relationship.   

Wow. Oyyyyyyyy. I want to say Yes but what if I fail Him in the love thing? 

Its only the blood of Yeshua that I have fallen to another fleshly Master. I always knew He didn't permit such again. 

Ruach Ha Kodesh brought my friend to my memory. She too has expierenced abuse. But it was more severe. She doesn't know how to function without domination. She needs someone to tell her stuff. She's what we call a soul giver. That is the most extreme. 

I remember being in a state of spiritual transation. I was trying to rebuild my relationship with God. He came in EXACTLY during that transition. I was so spiritually that I could not withstand his dominance. He had me walking to school and almost passing out in 105 DEGREE weather because he demanded I see him. I failed an entire semester of school submitting to his dominance. I think he became my god. For that Adonai I repent.  


I'm thinking that submission to soul destroyers like him is NOT love. YHWH is asking for a diffrent KIND of submission as it seems Nymphe. I owe it to Adonai and myself to say Yes and explore that


----------



## aribell

Do any of you have any insight into what it could mean if you keep seeing something repeatedly?  Yesterday I saw police cars and ambulances all day long.  All.day.long.  Today, it was pregnant women.  I had to have seen at least 4 pregnant women today--like really noticeably pregnant.  

___

Also, a situation has transpired with a friend that is almost an _exact_ repeat of a series of events that transpired between us 3 years ago, even down to the dates (that's the really weird part).  And it's not just one thing that happened, it's a _series_ of events and conversations over a period of _months _that played out almost exactly as they did in 2007.  A part of me says that perhaps the repeat happened so that my response can be correct this time (I reacted poorly the first time), but still it's eerie that things would occur exactly the same way again.  Maybe this is the chance to break a cycle?


----------



## Sharpened

nicola.kirwan said:


> Do any of you have any insight into what it could mean if you keep seeing something repeatedly?  Yesterday I saw police cars and ambulances all day long.  All.day.long.  Today, it was pregnant women.  I had to have seen at least 4 pregnant women today--like really noticeably pregnant.


The first thing that comes to mind: a warning? Why? Only He knows...



nicola.kirwan said:


> Also, a situation has transpired with a friend that is almost an _exact_ repeat of a series of events that transpired between us 3 years ago, even down to the dates (that's the really weird part).  And it's not just one thing that happened, it's a _series_ of events and conversations over a period of _months _that played out almost exactly as they did in 2007.  A part of me says that perhaps the repeat happened so that my response can be correct this time (I reacted poorly the first time), but still it's eerie that things would occur exactly the same way again.  Maybe this is the chance to break a cycle?


You are correct. Sometimes, He places us in similar situation to try to break us out of the habit of reacting as the world does. Martha complaining about her sister Mary not helping her to Jesus is an example of this.


----------



## Renewed1

Next week is going to be my week of great things. I'm tired of this downward slope.


----------



## LovingLady

God is not the author of confusion.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Adonai,You're awesome and that is all


----------



## Laela

Human-based emotions/desires and _love _(eros) should never be equated with God's unconditional Love, which corrects and reproves. Effective parents don't let their kids do just anything they want, to prove they _love _them. That is not Love.


----------



## luthiengirlie

The strangest thing happened. I was standing in my bathroom alone. Something pushed me. Then when I took a shower I saw a hand mark on my skin 

What u think?


----------



## Guitarhero

Please say a quick prayer for my medical condition...that it's resolved soon and with as little pain as possible.


Luthiengirlie, I plead the blood of Jesus over you.  The blood of Jesus protect you.  The blood of Jesus save you.  The blood of Jesus prosper you.  The blood of Jesus guide you.  

Saint Michael the Archangel,
defend us in battle.
Be our protection against the wickedness and snares of the devil.
May God rebuke him, we humbly pray;
and do Thou, O Prince of the Heavenly Host,
by the Divine Power of God,
cast into hell Satan and all the evil spirits
who roam throughout the world seeking the ruin of souls.\

Amein.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Volver are you saying you understand what happened? Please explain if u do. I will pray for u


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH's name truly encompasses this,Not the cymbol-like noise we create with our arrogance, but this: Because he has set his love upon Me, therefore will I deliver him; I will set him on high, because he knows and understands My name [has a personal knowledge of My mercy, love, and kindness--trusts and relies on Me, knowing I will never forsake him, no, never]. Psalm 91:4 AMP


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope this week isn't my last but if it is I won't be mad..I wouldn't have to struggle anymore..I'm trying to not be sad and try to see the good but it's hard.I think Im just one that will always be sad no matter what.I wish I was a girl who had a knight and shining armor come and scoop me up but Im not gem no beauty therefore Im on my own..Lord why won't you let me perish..why do keep trying to use me..Im worthless not good enough for anything..the most simple people get ahead yet I can't do anything..back to mental darkness oh and I hope all you positive ladies have a great week you deserve it..


----------



## luthiengirlie

GoddesMaker. I luv ya girl. I DON'T want u havin that attitude for 3 reasons:

1. Power is in the tounge. SPEAK LIFE LADY not death 

2.  I pray for u erry night!

3. LHCF CF ladies love u so. I KNOW it'll get better! I feel it in my funny bone!  

So there!


----------



## topsyturvy86

Please pray for me ... i've been feeling poorly since yesterday evening. At like 6-7pm, I started getting intermmitent but frequent heart palpitations. At like 11pm it was still happening although with more time inbetween so I phoned the 'out of hours' doctor and they said I should pop in regardless since it's the first time it's happened to me so they can do an ECG. It was fine, my heart rate is 78 which is ok apparently. Doctor said it could happen if i'm anxious or stressed or something but if it carries on I should see my GP for some further investigation. 

Today, no heart palpitation but my chest hurts a bit intermmitently and my breathing is a little bit uncomfortable. I used to be asthmatic but haven't had an attack or even wheezed since 2005 and shortness of breath comes and goes so I don't go around with my inhaler anymore (don't even know where it is). My chest feels a little bit tight though and I might need it . 

I'm a bit of a workaholic, I know. But this time, I really have soooo much to do and it is not the time to be feeling ill. I might have to go home soon if I don't feel better but I don't want to becasue I am working against time. Please join me in praying that I feel better soon and would not need my inhaler. And also, that if I must go home and rest that I can still get all my work done on time. 

Thanks!


----------



## Laela

^^^ I stand in agreement with you Topsy!

Sounds like your body needs more oxygen and you may need to increase the oxygen capacity in your lungs. Do you do any deep-breathing exercises, like alternate nostril breathing? Here's a link to it: http://www.diy-stress-relief.com/alternate-nostril-breathing.html

I don't do yoga but I find that breathing exercise to be very beneficial...and yes, please _REST_. Your body is communicating its needs to you. Stay blessed!

:Rose:


----------



## topsyturvy86

Thanks Laela  I don't normally do any breathing exercises but have been for most of the day to try and get more oxygen and clear out my passage way. Thanks for the link! I am home now. Will have a lie down for like 30min and if I still feel tight then i'll go to the hospital *sigh*


----------



## Guitarhero

nicola.kirwan said:


> Do any of you have any insight into what it could mean if you keep seeing something repeatedly?  Yesterday I saw police cars and ambulances all day long.  All.day.long.  Today, it was pregnant women.  I had to have seen at least 4 pregnant women today--like really noticeably pregnant.
> 
> ___
> 
> Also, a situation has transpired with a friend that is almost an _exact_ repeat of a series of events that transpired between us 3 years ago, even down to the dates (that's the really weird part).  And it's not just one thing that happened, it's a _series_ of events and conversations over a period of _months _that played out almost exactly as they did in 2007.  A part of me says that perhaps the repeat happened so that my response can be correct this time (I reacted poorly the first time), but still it's eerie that things would occur exactly the same way again.  Maybe this is the chance to break a cycle?



Sometimes things like that will happen to me and I just take it as a sign to pray for those people.  One never knows.


----------



## Guitarhero

luthiengirlie said:


> Volver are you saying you understand what happened? Please explain if u do. I will pray for u



I don't understand any of it...but other than what you said...nobody was there.  I'm just praying for your protection.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank you Volver


----------



## OhmyKimB

Lord,

It's nice not feeling crushed by the world for once. Just as though there may be things going on but it's now of my concern to going running around in a crazy manner.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Just had a crazy Christian Thought. You know all these tv dating shows about women fighting over men. A scripture in proverbs said that women will be fighting over and sharing men in the last days. Not me. I aint fulfillin THAT scripture!


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> Just had a crazy Christian Thought. You know all these tv dating shows about women fighting over men. A scripture in proverbs said that women will be fighting over and sharing men in the last days.* Not me. I aint fulfillin THAT scripture!*


----------



## Laela

lutheingirlie.. you're on it! 


That Scripture can be found in *ISAIAH 4* for anyone interested...


----------



## luthiengirlie

Laela said:


> lutheingirlie.. you're on it!
> 
> 
> That Scripture can be found in *ISAIAH 4* for anyone interested...



its funny. I think of the scripture out of the blue. Someone else checks it. Talk about His Word on your heart!


----------



## Laela

^^^ aw.. sorry.. I wasn't trying to check you.. lol.. it's just so funny my Mom was talking with me about that Scripture the other day and when I read your post, I was compelled to post it.  I also believe those women mentioned in Isaiah are the _silly women_ we read about in 2 Timothy 3. Since you're a Titus 2 woman, I don't believe you'll be fulfilling that Scripture either.... that's what made your post amusing to me. LOL

Lately, I've been having discussions about marriage and singleness...I believe there is an attack on marriage that's getting more aggressive. There's also an agenda to keep single Christian women from marrying! I can't remember which Scripture..but I'll look it up ...


----------



## luthiengirlie

Laela said:


> ^^^ aw.. sorry.. I wasn't trying to check you.. lol.. it's just so funny my Mom was talking with me about that Scripture the other day and when I read your post, I was compelled to post it.  I also believe those women mentioned in Isaiah are the _silly women_ we read about in 2 Timothy 3. Since you're a Titus 2 woman, I don't believe you'll be fulfilling that Scripture either.... that's what made your post amusing to me. LOL
> 
> Lately, I've been having discussions about marriage and singleness...I believe there is an attack on marriage that's getting more aggressive. There's also an agenda to keep single Christian women from marrying! I can't remember which Scripture..but I'll look it up ...



please do. Nothin to apologize for. Thought it was cool that I was right! Yes. A Titus 2 woman! Its an honor to be called as such. I must do a bi ble study on this!!!

I agree. I admit sometimes I wonder if it'll happen(marriage) all the non christan folks gettin boo'd up and engaged, yet wassup with me? I try not to stress though.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Is intrigued by the word today..Im happy Shimmie back I hope because it's awesome to see soldiers of God even when I'm not there yet


----------



## LovingLady

To me you are a solider. Your rank may not be as high as hers but you are still fighting in His army.


----------



## Laela

^^ Amen!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

You ladies pushed me to read my bible early this morning.I read the book of Ruth so I could hear about this Boaz for myself..this is so cool but the thing I pulled is what real love is which is sometimes self sacrificing and not wavering in the storm..Ruth could have dipped out but she stayed and went through..so refreshing while Im going through..I may not meet a Boaz but I will have peace from God..


----------



## Laela

Mary Welchel's series this week is Thriving from 9 to 5
http://christianworkingwoman.org/radio_broadcast

This one's really good!


----------



## CoilyFields

Laela said:


> ^^^ aw.. sorry.. I wasn't trying to check you.. lol.. it's just so funny my Mom was talking with me about that Scripture the other day and when I read your post, I was compelled to post it. I also believe those women mentioned in Isaiah are the _silly women_ we read about in 2 Timothy 3. Since you're a Titus 2 woman, I don't believe you'll be fulfilling that Scripture either.... that's what made your post amusing to me. LOL
> 
> *Lately, I've been having discussions about marriage and singleness...I believe there is an attack on marriage that's getting more aggressive. There's also an agenda to keep single Christian women from marrying! I can't remember which Scripture..but I'll look it up* ...


 
This is the truth! Because the enemy knows that Christian parents raise christian children...and he wants to make a mockery of the institution of marriage. He wants the church to look just like the world and to pervert what God has ordained.

Please Women of God...pray for our sisters!!!! 

Whatsover God has joined together let NO MAN put asaunder.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I was reading this and clucthing pearls and ooo n ouching! Talk about the Word bein a Sword

*1 BUT UNDERSTAND this, that in the last days will come (set in) perilous times of great stress and trouble [hard to deal with and hard to bear]. 2 For people will be lovers of self and [utterly] self-centered, lovers of money and aroused by an inordinate [greedy] desire for wealth, proud and arrogant and contemptuous boasters. They will be abusive (blasphemous, scoffing), disobedient to parents, ungrateful, unholy and profane. 3 [They will be] without natural [human] affection (callous and inhuman), relentless (admitting of no truce or appeasement); [they will be] slanderers (false accusers, troublemakers), intemperate and loose in morals and conduct, uncontrolled and fierce, haters of good. 4 [They will be] treacherous [betrayers], rash, [and] inflated with self-conceit. [They will be] lovers of sensual pleasures and vain amusements more than and rather than lovers of God. 5 For [although] they hold a form of piety (true religion), they deny and reject and are strangers to the power of it [their conduct belies the genuineness of their profession]. Avoid [all] such people [turn away from them]. 6 For among them are those who worm their way into homes and captivate silly and weak-natured and spiritually dwarfed women, loaded down with [the burden of their] sins [and easily] swayed and led away by various evil desires and seductive impulses. 7 [These weak women will listen to anybody who will teach them]; they are forever inquiring and getting information, but are never able to arrive at a recognition and knowledge of the Truth. 8 Now just as Jannes and Jambres were hostile to and resisted Moses, so these men also are hostile to and oppose the Truth. They have depraved and distorted minds, and are reprobate and counterfeit and to be rejected as far as the faith is concerned.  9 But they will not get very far, for their rash folly will become obvious to everybody, as was that of those [magicians mentioned]. 10 Now you have closely observed and diligently followed my teaching, conduct, purpose in life, faith, patience, love, steadfastness, 11 Persecutions, sufferings--such as occurred to me at Antioch, at Iconium, and at Lystra, persecutions I endured, but out of them all the Lord delivered me. 12 Indeed all who delight in piety and are determined to live a devoted and godly life in Christ Jesus will meet with persecution [will be made to suffer because of their religious stand]. 13 But wicked men and imposters will go on from bad to worse, deceiving and leading astray others and being deceived and led astray themselves. 14 But as for you, continue to hold to the things that you have learned and of which you are convinced, knowing from whom you learned [them], 15 And how from your childhood you have had a knowledge of and been acquainted with the sacred Writings, which are able to instruct you and give you the understanding for salvation which comes through faith in Christ Jesus [through the leaning of the entire human personality on God in Christ Jesus in absolute trust and confidence in His power, wisdom, and goodness]. 16 Every Scripture is God-breathed (given by His inspiration) and profitable for instruction, for reproof and conviction of sin, for correction of error and discipline in obedience, [and] for training in righteousness (in holy living, in conformity to God’s will in thought, purpose, and action), 17 So that the man of God may be complete and proficient, well fitted and thoroughly equipped for every good work.*. 2 Tim 3 AMP


----------



## LovingLady

CoilyFields said:


> This is the truth! Because the enemy knows that Christian parents raise christian children...and he wants to make a mockery of the institution of marriage. He wants the church to look just like the world and to pervert what God has ordained.
> 
> Please Women of God...pray for our sisters!!!!
> 
> Whatsover God has joined together let NO MAN put asaunder.



Laela and CoilyFields you ladies are on to something. I have been restless over the last day or two over this topic. I am not to sure how I should go about praying for this, I just say what comes to mind but it feels like I am missing something. We need to pray for the single ladies, the ones in a relationship, and the ones who are married.   

I have a worried feeling that I can't seem to shake . . .


----------



## luthiengirlie

Abdijz said:


> Laela and CoilyFields you ladies are on to something. I have been restless over the last day or two over this topic. I am not to sure how I should go about praying for this, I just say what comes to mind but it feels like I am missing something. We need to pray for the single ladies, the ones in a relationship, and the ones who are married.
> 
> I have a worried feeling that I can't seem to shake . . .



Maybe we need to have a 30 day prayer fast/intercession on behalf on OUR marriages and the body of the church. The Adversary has declared WAR and we MUST GO TO BATTLE!!!


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> Maybe we need to have a 30 day prayer fast/intercession on behalf on OUR marriages and the body of the church. The Adversary has declared WAR and we MUST GO TO BATTLE!!!



Great idea!


----------



## CoilyFields

Lets do it! I am already on a fast so this will just add to it.

Lets make a specific list of what to pray for:

1. That husbands and wives stay married

2. That love abounds and pride is destroyed IN those marriages

3. That children of those marriages are protected from the damaging effects of seperation/divorce

4. That every outsider that seeks entrance into someones marriage be stopped and turn from their wicked way

5. That every mouth that speaks against a marriage be closed and their words be rooted up out of the hearts of the hearers.

6. That above all, Gods will be done!

Add/take-away/expand as you see fit! Lets get on it ladies...Mine is one of those marriges that need this right now!


----------



## LovingLady

Thanks for starting us off. Should we have three separate prayer list (singles, relationship, married) or should it be one master list (focused on marriage) and people can alter it to fit there situation. Should we include scripture with each prayer?  

* Pray that the wives have a better understanding for their husbands and vise verse

* Pray that the couple seeks to recoil with one another

p.s. I think we should start another thread.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Let's pray that single women's heart is being prepared n no deception. Let's pray that men's hearts are stirred to heed the call of YHWH and to search for their wives


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I will sing the praises of the Lord because he loves me unconditionally..he keeps me when I want to cast myself out..the love of the Lord is something so sweet that I can't tell it if I tried..I felt low today because I felt since Im not working I can't possible be of help to anyone but then I was looking at a sermon by Dr.Charles Stanley on being impressive vs impactful..I want to be impactful to those around me in a positive way..by cleaning for my mother she can sleep in the morning will awake to the smell of Pinsol..I hope I don't bore you ladies I just don't have anyone to share things with in real life..my hatred towards myself makes me unbearable for most and makes me push others away because I believe Im no good and evil..lies from the devil I know..I hope each of you have a totally awesome day..


----------



## LovingLady

GoddessMaker I don't think anyone is bored by you. I like to hear what you have to say.


----------



## Guitarhero

Thank you, St. Jude, for speedy help for our intention.


----------



## SND411

If we are simply meant to enjoy life, why would Jesus tell us we must suffer?


----------



## luthiengirlie

SND411 said:


> If we are simply meant to enjoy life, why would Jesus tell us we must suffer?



Its a balance of the two. I live with 2 life impacting diseases, but it reminds me I need YHWH, and I try to find Joy in Him and the little things.


----------



## SND411

luthiengirlie said:


> Its a balance of the two. I live with 2 life impacting diseases, but it reminds me I need YHWH, and I try to find Joy in Him and the little things.



I'm not so much talking about being thankful to God and praising Him. Of course we find joy in God. I just wonder about things like having vacations, shopping galore, partying, having nice cars, having a life without a care.


----------



## luthiengirlie

SND411 said:


> I'm not so much talking about being thankful to God and praising Him. Of course we find joy in God. I just wonder about things like having vacations, shopping galore, partying, having nice cars, having a life without a care.



I think we can do these things with balance. But blantantly. Ehh thy reward is on earth.  Methinks. But YHWH reserves the right to correct me. Wouldn't survive the fire of good deeds or whatever YHWH calls it


----------



## SND411

luthiengirlie said:


> I think we can do these things with balance. But blantantly. *Ehh thy reward is on earth*.  Methinks. But YHWH reserves the right to correct me. Wouldn't survive the fire of good deeds or whatever YHWH calls it



What do you mean "thy reward is on earth?"


----------



## luthiengirlie

SND411 said:


> What do you mean "thy reward is on earth?"



This is comin from an opinion standpoint, not a Word standpoint bc I'm not sure. 

Me thinks thy rewars is on earth = you so busy bein about you and not investing in the Kingdom that you're gettin all your desires here on earth but in heaven...nothin to show for it


----------



## Sharpened

SND411 said:


> If we are simply meant to enjoy life, why would Jesus tell us we must suffer?


The suffering is dealing with the world because of your faith in Him as Jesus did while He was here. I don't worry about life-I just live it, good and bad, seeing it as part of my spiritual refinement.


----------



## Laela

_What a Friend we have in Jesus
All our Sins and Griefs to Bear,
What a Privilege to Carry
Everything to God in Prayer.

Oh, what Peace we often forfeit,
Oh, what needless pain we bear,
All because we do not carry 
Everything to God in Prayer._


----------



## luthiengirlie

Maybe wrong place 2 put this but yall are christians so

U know how people say false doctrine tickles ears n sly speakers? 

Think a man. Can tickle a woman's ear the same way? As a deaf woman. How would I know?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

My time here is over, ladies!  

May the Lord bless you and keep you...May He make His face to shine upon you and be gracious to you!  May the Lord lift up His countenance upon you and give you PEACE!!!

Blessings, always......

N&W


----------



## delitefulmane

Nice & Wavy said:


> My time here is over, ladies!
> 
> May the Lord bless you and keep you...May He make His face to shine upon you and be gracious to you!  May the Lord lift up His countenance upon you and give you PEACE!!!
> 
> Blessings, always......
> 
> N&W



Wait N&W!! ARE you LEAVING LHCF? Please say no!


----------



## LovingLady

Nice & Wavy said:


> My time here is over, ladies!
> 
> May the Lord bless you and keep you...May He make His face to shine upon you and be gracious to you!  May the Lord lift up His countenance upon you and give you PEACE!!!
> 
> Blessings, always......
> 
> N&W



I was wondering where you were. May the Lord continue to bless you on your journey through Christ. 

Psalm 59:16
I will sing of your strength, in the morning I will sing of your love;
 for you are my fortress, my refuge in times of trouble.


1 Peter 4:8
Above all, keep loving one another earnestly, since love covers a multitude of sins.


----------



## aribell

luthiengirlie said:


> Maybe wrong place 2 put this but yall are christians so
> 
> U know how people say false doctrine tickles ears n sly speakers?
> 
> Think a man. Can tickle a woman's ear the same way? As a deaf woman. How would I know?



The ear tickling isn't really about hearing exactly.  It's more like an emotional response.  Tickling someone's ears is another way of talking about someone flattering someone or simply telling them what they want to hear, regardless of whether it is true.  

A man tickling a woman's ears would be one who is feeding her lines that he knows are what she wants to hear from him without being truthful.  There's also the implication of being drawn to what someone is saying because you find it pleasing.  The saying is purely figurative and doesn't really involve the sensation of hearing something audibly...you will be able to discern whether this is happening if you pay attention to what is good and true more than to what you want to hear, and also if you wait to make him show that heis sincere.


----------



## luthiengirlie

nicola.kirwan said:


> The ear tickling isn't really about hearing exactly.  It's more like an emotional response.  Tickling someone's ears is another way of talking about someone flattering someone or simply telling them what they want to hear, regardless of whether it is true.
> 
> A man tickling a woman's ears would be one who is feeding her lines that he knows are what she wants to hear from him without being truthful.  There's also the implication of being drawn to what someone is saying because you find it pleasing.  The saying is purely figurative and doesn't really involve the sensation of hearing something audibly...you will be able to discern whether this is happening if you pay attention to what is good and true more than to what you want to hear, and also if you wait to make him show that heis sincere.



I learned somethin new! THANK U


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I so long for the day in which my life will be simple and ordinary.I sometimes wonder if I'm just talking with no substance when I say I want a extraordinary life in which I will have power,wealth and influence..I know this is morbid but I long for the day I no longer walk the earth and will see my fate..I want to be with God so badly because it's saddens me to be on earth.People don't love they hate people don't want to be better they want to remain stagnant,people don't care about you they just use up..I pray that in my short life I will be a positive impact to the society..


----------



## luthiengirlie

GoddessMaker said:


> I so long for the day in which my life will be simple and ordinary.I sometimes wonder if I'm just talking with no substance when I say I want a extraordinary life in which I will have power,wealth and influence..I know this is morbid but I long for the day I no longer walk the earth and will see my fate..I want to be with God so badly because it's saddens me to be on earth.People don't love they hate people don't want to be better they want to remain stagnant,people don't care about you they just use up..I pray that in my short life I will be a positive impact to the society..



I wanna speak some thangs over you sis. You will be strong and even more beautiful as you choose to abide in YHWH DAILY! You are already NOW impacting people for YHWH. I see this. You are fearfully and wonderfully made. You have such a powerful and beautiful spirit!! Your love impacts ME and the rest of the CF family. Your love impacts YHWH'S HEART! He LOVES you hone, He'll keep me up at night to pray for you Jeremiah 29:11 AND RUACH HA KODESH (Set- Apart Spirit, Holy Spirit) has made you RUACH(Set apart). Yes its painful.  But it will produce something BEAUTIFUL!! AND I CANNOT WAIT. To see what Adonai does for my big sis!  You're MY family. I claim u as sis!


----------



## Renewed1

Thank you Lord for giving me extra to treat myself. It felt really good to buy something for ME!!! 

Thank you [email protected]


----------



## luthiengirlie

Best 24th birthday present. Leadin some to YOU. Thank You Abba for such an honor


----------



## SND411

luthiengirlie said:


> Best 24th birthday present. Leadin some to YOU. Thank You Abba for such an honor



Happy Birthday!


----------



## luthiengirlie

SND411 said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thanks. I appreciate it


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Church was awesome today..it's mostly yt people but I felt at home..I fought back tears the whole time..and the message seemed to be just what I needed to know about the church..now Im preping for the new member class..Im just really want to step up my walk by doing what God wants..


----------



## LovingLady

Goddessmaker that is great to hear.


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH I admit... it terrifies me so much that you're asking me to put all my self image from abuse and other thangs in your hands, to wait for romantic love and put THAT dream in your hands and let YOU mold me the way YOU desire..... It terrifies me that YOU'RE asking me for next level intimacy... that is the hardest thing an abuse survivor can give you.. You do know You're asking me for EVERYTHING right??? and deep down i want to say Yes so much because I KNOW you are YHWH-SHADDAI. but I confess I'm scared and I'm in tears because I don't know what You will do.... Giving up control and letting YOU love me the way YOU desire...is scary.. I know I need to heal..I know I WANT to heal... I know I want to pray for others. ahhh THIS IS SCARY but I'm gonna start with a YES today.... imma put  my hand in YOURS... whooo.... I love YOU sooo much....

In Yahshua's Name I pray

Your daughter
luthiengirlie


----------



## LovingLady

God what is going on, I feel as if I am getting that feeling again . . . what is happening now?


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Thank you Lord for this Babylon experience.  I know that you have a plan for me and that it is much better than mine and that I'll be much better off for this experience.  I'm thanking you in advance for my deliverance.  
I need You to get me through.  I'll be obedient, but I still need you to help me through.  My flesh wants to RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN but I'll stand still.


----------



## LovingLady

Ladies the devil is attacking stay alert!!!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Abdijz said:


> Ladies the devil is attacking stay alert!!!



I know... he's angry. Very angry. But imma keep interceeding, true love waiting and praising YHWH. Remember when you chose YAHUSHUA you nullified the adversary's contract over your life. So don't fear and Stand!


----------



## OhmyKimB

BEING PATIENT IS TERRIBLE WHEN YOU ARE NOT A PATIENT PERSON. And I have no human solution which means I'm just chasing my tail like my dog used to do.


At least my mom explained the lingering and delay difference to me.


----------



## Ije4eva

Kimbb said:


> BEING PATIENT IS TERRIBLE WHEN YOU ARE NOT A PATIENT PERSON. And I have no human solution which means I'm just chasing my tail like my dog used to do.
> 
> 
> At least my mom explained the lingering and delay difference to me.


 
Ummm I have to ask (just noticed Habbakuk 2:3 in your sig and the verse seemed almost contradictory) cuz I've always wondered.  What exactly is the difference between lingering and delay????


----------



## OhmyKimB

I tend to ask my mom everything (she's been my Sunday school teacher most of my life and she really studies her stuff) but linger is when it's in reach you can understand something is comingbut it's just taking so much time to come. Now matter how favorable everything seems to be. And delay is when you see nothing at all coming. That's how she explained it so at least I know there is a difference so I'll prolly ask one of the pastors


----------



## LovingLady

Kimbb said:


> I tend to ask my mom everything (she's been my Sunday school teacher most of my life and she really studies her stuff) but linger is when it's in reach you can understand something is comingbut it's just taking so much time to come. Now matter how favorable everything seems to be. And delay is when you see nothing at all coming. That's how she explained it so at least I know there is a difference so I'll prolly ask one of the pastors



Thank you for explaining that.


----------



## LovingLady

God works in mysterious ways . . .


----------



## luthiengirlie

what do  you mean Abdijz?


----------



## LovingLady

luthiengirlie said:


> what do  you mean Abdijz?



Something happens to you, and it is done in such a way that you know for a fact God is moving in your life . . . sometimes you just have to stop and laugh.


----------



## Guitarhero

We've discussed perfecting oneself in this christian walk various times and I've always thought something was a little off in the understanding.  So today, I see a quote someone had up in their office at the church and it hit me, this is exactly what I wanted to say:


*Perfection is wholeness, not flawlessness*


That says it completely for me.  It's how you learn the various aspects of "shalom,"  "completeness" that He teaches us  as  He came to give life more abundantly.   For example, if one masters his finances, his formal charitable giving, tithing and everything else regarding stewardship but has not mastered compassion, it's flawlessness he's aiming for.  Some virtues outweigh others.


----------



## SND411

Where is the Holy Land? From Above or here on earth?


----------



## OhmyKimB

Okay update...lingering can be different we are talking about it again. So I will update it...my mom was really tired and now that she's awake we are really having a convo about it


----------



## OhmyKimB

Linger in Habakkuk is saying it's coming but only on God's time, stay in prayer, don't give up, don't start doing wrong. God's got cha! (Her words) He's already worked it out, not a day, not a year, whatever he is talking about is when it's supposed to be there is no timetable (well none we can see). Delay is that it won't take longer then it needs to...the slowness of things happening is the linger, the on time part is the lack of delay.  Like if traffic delays you it makes everything take longer then it should, but if it won't delay it won't take longer, but the linger is that it is slow. At least to us


So. Okay that plus the morning show this morning I guess I get it just don't give up...I'd still like a calendar though. (ETA) This is how I know I have no patience! Why do I have to do a patience test anyway? I mean I shouldn't whine, but I really really really really really hate this.  I can almost deal with anything but waiting.  I mean I'm thankful everytime I get all upset I get told to wait and I'm happy I have an answer but this is ANNOYING.


Eta: She also told me to read it in other translations/versions just for context purposes. I was using NIV....I really only use NIV


----------



## aribell

Kimbb said:


> Linger in Habakkuk is saying it's coming but only on God's time, stay in prayer, don't give up, don't start doing wrong. God's got cha! (Her words) He's already worked it out, not a day, not a year, whatever he is talking about is when it's supposed to be there is no timetable (well none we can see). Delay is that it won't take longer then it needs to...the slowness of things happening is the linger, the on time part is the lack of delay. Like if traffic delays you it makes everything take longer then it should, but if it won't delay it won't take longer, but the linger is that it is slow. At least to us


 
Thank you for sharing.  I am definitely seeing a theme with Christians I have been talking to and reading of God's appointed time.  Seeing your verse from Habakuk sparked me to look up some commentaries.



			
				John Wesley said:
			
		

> *[2] And the LORD answered me, and said, Write the vision, and make it plain upon tables, that he may run that readeth it.*
> 
> 
> _Upon tables_ — What was of publick concern, and therefore to be published, was anciently written or engraven upon tables, smooth stones, or wood, and then hung up in a publick place to be read.
> _May run_ — That none may need to stop, but every one may plainly and clearly discern what is written.
> *[3] For the vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry.*
> 
> _At the end_ — When the period appointed of God shall come.
> _Shall speak_ — Be accomplished, and not disappoint your expectation.


 


			
				Charles Spurgeon said:
			
		

> _“For the vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry.”_ (Habakkuk 2:3)
> Mercy may seem slow, but it is sure. The Lord in unfailing wisdom has appointed a time for the outgoings of His gracious power, and God’s time is the best time. *We are in a hurry; the vision of the blessings excites our desire and hastens our longings; but the Lord will keep His appointments. He never is before His time; He never is behind.*
> 
> God’s word is here spoken of as a living thing which will speak and will come. It is never a dead letter, as we are tempted to fear when we have long watched for its fulfillment. The living word is on the way from the living God, and though it may seem to linger, it is not in reality doing so. God’s train is not behind time. It is only a matter of patience, and we shall soon see for ourselves the faithfulness of the Lord. No promise of His shall fail; “it will not lie.” No promise of His will be lost in silence; “it shall speak.” What comfort it will speak to the believing ear! No promise of His shall need to be renewed like a bill which could not be paid on the day in which it fell due-”it will not tarry.”
> 
> Come, my soul, canst thou not wait for thy God? Rest in Him and be still in unutterable peacefulness.
> 
> *Charles Spurgeon *


----------



## OhmyKimB

^^^That helps. More then you know, thanks


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you Kimbb and nicola.kirwan, God is on time once again.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Trials and troubles come into our lives. BUt we are quick to always blame the Advesary. but do we ever stop to ask YHWH if this is a trial HE sent to grow/test us or if its a consequence of our own actions


----------



## luthiengirlie

If this aint the creepiest verse in the bible I don't know what is: “Why do the nations rage? Why do the people waste their time with futile plans? The kings of the earth prepare for battle; the rulers plot together against the Lord and against His Anointed One. ‘Let us break their chains,’ they cry. ‘And free ourselves from this slavery.’ But the one who rules in heaven laughs. The Lord scoffs at them.” Psalm 2:1-4 (NLT).  
And look @ this:http://www.raptureready.com/featured/gillette/transhuman.html


----------



## Sharpened

luthiengirlie said:


> Trials and troubles come into our lives. BUt we are quick to always blame the Advesary. but do we ever stop to ask YHWH if this is a trial HE sent to grow/test us or if its a consequence of our own actions


I was raised to see everything as a test, pleasant or not. I understand that better now than I ever did back then.



luthiengirlie said:


> If this aint the creepiest verse in the bible I don't know what is: “Why do the nations rage? Why do the people waste their time with futile plans? The kings of the earth prepare for battle; the rulers plot together against the Lord and against His Anointed One. ‘Let us break their chains,’ they cry. ‘And free ourselves from this slavery.’ But the one who rules in heaven laughs. The Lord scoffs at them.” Psalm 2:1-4 (NLT).
> And look @ this:http://www.raptureready.com/featured/gillette/transhuman.html


Not creepy, but amusing because people think God does not have a sense of humor. He Who invented emotions also has emotions.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Nymphe said:


> I was raised to see everything as a test, pleasant or not. I understand that better now than I ever did back then.
> 
> Not creepy, but amusing because people think God does not have a sense of humor. He Who invented emotions also has emotions.



Oh. Its Not God's emotion I'm creeped out about.. Nope. I know He'll be lookin like..Human PUHLEEZE! And doin some eye rollin when they pull this. The creepy part is that humanity is willin to go THAT far!  Doesn't suprise me but it STRONGLY unsettles me. Be Neo or the Matrix? Red pill or blue pill. God or hell. Its THAT serious


----------



## OhmyKimB

sigh:::: I'm very concerned about where people get their info from.


----------



## SND411

luthiengirlie said:


> Oh. Its Not God's emotion I'm creeped out about.. Nope. I know He'll be lookin like..Human PUHLEEZE! And doin some eye rollin when they pull this. The creepy part is that humanity is willin to go THAT far!  Doesn't suprise me but it STRONGLY unsettles me. Be Neo or the Matrix? Red pill or blue pill. God or hell. Its THAT serious



What is that verse saying?


----------



## luthiengirlie

SND411 said:


> What is that verse saying?



- To put it VERY mildly. Humanity is gonna get to the point where they will be able to go to the heavens and rebel against Yahushua. That's what that verse is saying.  Pretty much sums what Revelations is about. Choose to rebel against God, Himself or choosing to be human and serve Him and risk death.


----------



## Laela

It's so refreshing to personally know people who actually BELIEVE God and take Him at His Word.

The blinded regain their sight, the sick are healed. This is still happening today. Glory be to God!


----------



## Guitarhero

There's a canon lawyer of the church who I don't trust to give me a full answer.  Why?  Because it is deplete of knowledge of the very culture regarding the cultural practice I'm asking about as to whether it's syncretism or not, allowable or not?  

So now I have to go seek somebody else I don't know nor where to find him about it, hoping that I am provided with a similar answer that I found on the Net regarding the practice.  It's like, we weren't overtly raised in it and nobody up here practices it anymore...so then, who to ask?  Only my mother's side is catholic.  Shrugs.  Who I'm going to ask?  I don't even have the name of the interviewed.  And only my maternal uncles knowit...but they live very far away and are sickly now.  Geez!  I'm practically the only one trying to get the family to look at it again.  God knows, we need that healing.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im so kicking myself for not being perfect in dealing with a finacial matter..now I have to wait even longer for my refund..I feel so stupid God Im trying my best to not allow the enemy to make me go insane while waiting for this money..I just hate being without feeling so helpless..I pray all the ladies on this site will continue to dig deeper in God and allow God to teach you in your life..


----------



## aribell

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> There's a canon lawyer of the church who I don't trust to give me a full answer. Why? Because it is deplete of knowledge of the very culture regarding the cultural practice I'm asking about as to whether it's syncretism or not, allowable or not?
> 
> So now I have to go seek somebody else I don't know nor where to find him about it, hoping that I am provided with a similar answer that I found on the Net regarding the practice. It's like, we weren't overtly raised in it and nobody up here practices it anymore...so then, who to ask? Only my mother's side is catholic. Shrugs. Who I'm going to ask? I don't even have the name of the interviewed. And only my maternal uncles knowit...but they live very far away and are sickly now. Geez! I'm practically the only one trying to get the family to look at it again. God knows, we need that healing.


 
What's the practice?


----------



## Guitarhero

nicola.kirwan said:


> What's the practice?




Sweat lodge.  It definitely involves God but he thinks it'll send a wrong message to others.  Um, I'm not aiming for others, I'm aiming for completeness in myself


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> Im so kicking myself for not being perfect in dealing with a finacial matter..now I have to wait even longer for my refund..I feel so stupid God Im trying my best to not allow the enemy to make me go insane while waiting for this money..I just hate being without feeling so helpless..*I pray all the ladies on this site will continue to dig deeper in God and allow God to teach you in your life..*



We are, encouraged by your transparent emotions and example of perseverance.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Sweat lodge.  It definitely involves God but he thinks it'll send a wrong message to others.  Um, I'm not aiming for others, I'm aiming for completeness in myself



Lady I like you tons. So forgive my rudeness for being a butt-in but. ASK YHWH yourself. Man has an opinion about ERRYDANG under di sun. So. If you feel peace n it flows do. It. If you hear a no..don't!  Simple!


----------



## Guitarhero

luthiengirlie said:


> Lady I like you tons. So forgive my rudeness for being a butt-in but. ASK YHWH yourself. Man has an opinion about ERRYDANG under di sun. So. If you feel peace n it flows do. It. If you hear a no..don't!  Simple!



I don't wanna put myself at odds with my church.  It's a serious issue.  I just need to find a priest who knows what he's freaking talking about culturally to say "yes" or "no" and why.  I can't take an answer from somebody who doesn't even know squat lol!  I'm leaning more towards "yes" myself....but I don't wanna put myself at odds.  It's just how it is.  But thanks.  Cuz this white man stuff ain't quite cutting it 100% for me.  It's a long story.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I don't wanna put myself at odds with my church.  It's a serious issue.  I just need to find a priest who knows what he's freaking talking about culturally to say "yes" or "no" and why.  I can't take an answer from somebody who doesn't even know squat lol!  I'm leaning more towards "yes" myself....but I don't wanna put myself at odds.  It's just how it is.  But thanks.  Cuz this white man stuff ain't quite cutting it 100% for me.  It's a long story.



I hear you. I will pray that YHWH  Leads you to the right person and explain EXCATLY what He desires of you concerning this. He understands the spiritual connotations of things far better than you or I ever will


----------



## luthiengirlie

O Adonai, please teach me what's important to intercede for and what's not cuz I wanna help errybody n dey mama. Di di. 

Seriously me not wan do do much do not right it. Me need HELP YOUR!


----------



## Laela

An FB Friend posted this today.. just had to share it.. 

_"If you ever allow anyone to place a ceiling over your head, in existence, thought or action every action you do from that point on: spiritually, mentally and physically will slowly build walls that will eventually reach that ceiling,.....& therefore entomb and trap you into their shortsighted, selfish & disgusting cell of bondage..._."

~SELAH~


----------



## luthiengirlie

You are so beautiful and loving and POWERFUL YHWH. ONLY YOU could reduce me to tears and I'm okay with it. Its time for me to step aside and let YOU do. 

Over the mountains and sea your river runs with love for me. I will open up my heart and let the HEALER set me free. I'm so happy to be in the Truth and I will daily lift my hands and I will sing of Your love forever. 


Show Yourself Shaddai, Show Yourself Strong, Show Yourself Elohim in the mist of the storm. In times of trouble Adonai GIVE me a song, Show yourself mighy, Show yourself strong


----------



## Sharpened

People mention Psalm 91 but do not understand the full implications of it. It means if you are under His care and the area you are in is under judgment, you will see others, even friends and family, suffer and die all around you. Are people prepare to face that?


----------



## luthiengirlie

Says YHWH My soul cries out as stated in scripture: PLEASE DON'T ABANDON ME, THE WORK OF YOUR HANDS. But You YHWH answer me in love,"But I who began a good work in you,will complete it until the day of Yahushua"


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im happy my situation is turning around may have to still eat up a fee but at least it's on the way Amen


----------



## OhmyKimB

OH GOD! I just want to say thank you. I forgot that prayer too. And really it's funny I asked you about friends when my very best friend walked out of my life and ripped apart my heart. And everyone who has ever meant a lot to me is walking back in. And some people I would never expect to hear from.

You keep helping me and trying to teach me while I complain. You have people doing and saying things they don't understand, or what they feel is super random for no reason, because your doing it for me. I just want to say thank you! I have so much I can say but I will type it later or write it in my journal


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord,

Please continue to provide me with sound wisdom and not bias opinion.  Let me speak my words in love and concern.  Grant me the peace to turn to you as things become overwhelming so that they never become unbearable.  Teach me that there is no right way just our way (yours & mine) on how to love and relate to each other.  Quiet my fears and anxiety as I remember Philipians 4:6.  In your sons name I pray.  Amen


----------



## Guitarhero

Love and peace, respect for all....sure.  But our faith/religion is being hijacked, pure and simple.


----------



## PinkPebbles

I thank God that He hears our prayers. 

Our prayers are not in vain neither repetitive but stored up in the heavenly realms.

Keep praying; Keep fasting; Continue to persevere because the power of God is definitely at work.

Revelations 5:7-8
*7*He came and took the scroll from the right hand of him who sat on the throne. *8*And when he had taken it, the four living creatures and the twenty-four elders fell down before the Lamb. Each one had a harp and *they were holding golden bowls full of incense, which are the prayers of the saints*.

Revelations 8:3-4
 *3*Another angel, who had a golden censer, came and stood at the altar. He was given much incense to offer, with the prayers of all the saints, on the golden altar before the throne. *4The smoke of the incense, together with the prayers of the saints, went up before God from the angel's hand.*

God hears us...


----------



## LovingLady

We have to pray for the people of the world.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Yes he will and the tinnitus will stop


----------



## SND411

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Love and peace, respect for all....sure.*  But our faith/religion is being hijacked, pure and simple.*



I'm not sure about that.


----------



## LovingLady

I heard this verse today and I think it is so beautiful 

Proverbs 21:1

"The king's heart is in the hand of the LORD, as the rivers of water: he turneth it whithersoever he will."


----------



## Guitarhero

SND411 said:


> I'm not sure about that.



That's my opinion.  erplexed  I can explain in a pm.


----------



## SND411

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> That's my opinion.  erplexed  I can explain in a pm.



Okay, sure!


----------



## fifi134

So this is my last weekend home before I officially start college next Friday.  I had to say goodbye to two of my mentors today; I love them so much! They are such a great example of what a Christian marriage should be like, and I know how their hearts are in the right place. They have been such a great source of encouragement for me. They genuinely sought to help edify me, as well as many others.It sucks that I have to say goodbye to them. Luckily, this is only temporary.


----------



## LovingLady

Good Morning Ladies. I pray that God continues to bless and keep all of you throughout the day.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I'm going through some spiritual warfare with my health. The enemy wants me to stay sick and unable to pray. Please pray for me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord please allow my money situation to disappear tomorrow..I hate living broke and without money..I don't want to be like the others..I pray that I will continue to seek your face while working in the industry because many don't know you and they scoff at those who do..I pray for all the ladies and their issues that are pressing..keep them in sound health and mind


----------



## LovingLady

Isaiah 12

Songs of Praise

 1 In that day you will say:
       "I will praise you, O LORD.
       Although you were angry with me,
       your anger has turned away
       and you have comforted me.

 2 Surely God is my salvation;
       I will trust and not be afraid.
       The LORD, the LORD, is my strength and my song;
       he has become my salvation."

 3 With joy you will draw water
       from the wells of salvation.

 4 In that day you will say:
       "Give thanks to the LORD, call on his name;
       make known among the nations what he has done,
       and proclaim that his name is exalted.

 5 Sing to the LORD, for he has done glorious things;
       let this be known to all the world.

 6 Shout aloud and sing for joy, people of Zion,
       for great is the Holy One of Israel among you."


----------



## Laela

Meditating on this Scripture today.. I'm learning more and more that if something is stored up in abundance, there is consistency.

*Luke 6*

43 "No good tree bears bad fruit, nor does a bad tree bear good fruit. 
44 Each tree is recognized by its own fruit. People do not pick figs from thornbushes, or grapes from briers. 
45 The good man brings good things out of the good *stored up* in his heart, and the evil man brings evil things out of the evil *stored up* in his heart. For out of the *overflow *of his heart his mouth speaks.


----------



## phynestone

Not my will, Lord, but your will. 

Letting this sink in. Meditating on Psalm 139


----------



## luthiengirlie

I am reading 1 Timothy 4, I'm shocked,dumbfounded,eyes growing wide!!! I'm like ABBA,FORREAL?


----------



## aribell

Paul says not to despise the Spirit, meaning that we are not to ignore the charismatic--the movement of the Spirit, prophecy, etc.  And yet, I have not seen this bearing good fruit.  It's difficult to tell at what point you are simply exercising faith in your own faith, rather than faith in the living God.

A guy I know, admittedly an atheist, was raised a pastor's son and worked in the church.  But he's so critical of it all now.  That usually gets the side eye from me, but he was really perceptive about the lives of the saints, saying that highly religious people use God as a way of externalizing their own internal fears.  And instead of learning practical wisdom and how to order their lives well, they run around seeking a word from God and saying "God said" while their lives remain unchanged.  


I need to consider the source...but I'm feeling like I need to take off my "holy roller" badge and move about 10 steps backwards and just focus on the basics of the Gospel.  Nothing is making sense spiritually right now.  Wisdom _appears _to be coming from those who are foolish, and those who should be wise are not.


----------



## luthiengirlie

nicola.kirwan said:


> Paul says not to despise the Spirit, meaning that we are not to ignore the charismatic--the movement of the Spirit, prophecy, etc.  And yet, I have not seen this bearing good fruit.  It's difficult to tell at what point you are simply exercising faith in your own faith, rather than faith in the living God.
> 
> A guy I know, admittedly an atheist, was raised a pastor's son and worked in the church.  But he's so critical of it all now.  That usually gets the side eye from me, but he was really perceptive about the lives of the saints, saying that highly religious people use God as a way of externalizing their own internal fears.  And instead of learning practical wisdom and how to order their lives well, they run around seeking a word from God.
> 
> I need to consider the source...but I'm feeling like I need to take about 10 steps back and just focus on the basics of the Gospel.  Nothing is making sense spiritually right now.



Your friend is very. Right!!! We need to get back to the basics.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I just had the realization as the Blood Brought Child of YHWH I have the Spiritual and legal grounds and Grace to be Holy as He is Holy. I have the spiritual and legal mandate to have good health and to get healthier without problems so I can Do All that YHWH has called me to do. I have the legal and spiritual right to have healing and a Right(Righteous) Mind in every area of my life especially,emotionally,physically and for me,sexually. I have the spiritual and legal right to ask YHWH if I have unknowingly signed any agreement with the adversary to ask Him to reveal those ties,repent of those ties and void any contract and kick them out, they have no spiritual and legal right to remain. Once THAT is in order, everythinh else will fall into place,because I'm seeking the Kingdom of YHWH and His righteousness. Forsaking anything in my character that does not fulfill YHWH'S Grace principle in the name of YAHSUA


----------



## Guitarhero

Day off...we're sitting around watching Prince of Egypt.  Brings me to tears always.  I was in that desert, physically, at the foot of the mountain that has fire.  One day, I'll know how exactly.


----------



## Laela

Yes, please consider the source....

I know his story all too well.   




nicola.kirwan said:


> Paul says not to despise the Spirit, meaning that we are not to ignore the charismatic--the movement of the Spirit, prophecy, etc.  And yet, I have not seen this bearing good fruit.  It's difficult to tell at what point you are simply exercising faith in your own faith, rather than faith in the living God.
> 
> *A guy I know, admittedly an atheist, was raised a pastor's son and worked in the church.*  But he's so critical of it all now.  That usually gets the side eye from me, but he was really perceptive about the lives of the saints, saying that highly religious people use God as a way of externalizing their own internal fears.  And instead of learning practical wisdom and how to order their lives well, they run around seeking a word from God and saying "God said" while their lives remain unchanged.
> 
> 
> I need to consider the source...but I'm feeling like I need to take off my "holy roller" badge and move about 10 steps backwards and just focus on the basics of the Gospel.  Nothing is making sense spiritually right now.  Wisdom _appears _to be coming from those who are foolish, and those who should be wise are not.


----------



## Sharpened

nicola.kirwan said:


> Paul says not to despise the Spirit, meaning that we are not to ignore the charismatic--the movement of the Spirit, prophecy, etc.  And yet, I have not seen this bearing good fruit.  It's difficult to tell at what point you are simply exercising faith in your own faith, rather than faith in the living God.
> 
> A guy I know, admittedly an atheist, was raised a pastor's son and worked in the church.  But he's so critical of it all now.  That usually gets the side eye from me, but he was really perceptive about the lives of the saints, saying that highly religious people use God as a way of externalizing their own internal fears.  And instead of learning practical wisdom and how to order their lives well, they run around seeking a word from God and saying "God said" while their lives remain unchanged.
> 
> 
> I need to consider the source...but I'm feeling like I need to take off my "holy roller" badge and move about 10 steps backwards and just focus on the basics of the Gospel.  Nothing is making sense spiritually right now.  Wisdom _appears _to be coming from those who are foolish, and those who should be wise are not.


Remember, Our Father uses the righteous and unrighteous, the just and unjust, the saved and unsaved in His plans. You have the right idea to back up and focus on the Gospel. I would say take a step forward and do what Jesus said to do: deny self, take up your cross, and follow Him. In time, the spiritual things will come and you will recognize them more (even the negative stuff) as you grow closer to Him. 

People need to let the Spirit do His job and quit trying to be His substitute on Earth. Know what I mean? This is one of the reason men do not care for assembly: no power, or should I say His Power.


----------



## Guitarhero

It truly pains my heart to see this Jewish brother so angry against christians.  He's wasting so much time.  Rather than comprehend they have a different theology than his own and rather than him using critical thinking skills, he's making value judgments that are not necessary.  In essence, he's proselytizing but then complaining about past oppressions and proselytizations.  That's an hypocrisy.  I say, individuals today are not guilty of one sin act of someone in history, they have to pay for that.  But we cannot believe we don't reap what our ancestors have sown for us today.  The only way to get around the hurt and the prejudice is mutual respect, dialogue and openness.  

He doesn't comprehend that, even among christian and Jewish denominations, this very same thing exists and it damages.  I point to Cordoba, Spain in it's glory days, Jewish, catholic and muslim...three distinct roses, all under one sun, one heaven that nourished them equally.  I hope that open dialogue can take place and that we can listen without being offended, that we can talk without being offensive.  But talk in truth, lancing wounds so they can heal.  That can only happen through mutual respect.


----------



## Laela

Father, thank you for giving me the courage to do what I did today...I finally let go, released. That was a test, wasn't it? For the last few weeks it's bothered my Spirit so and I just thank you for Your deliverance.. all it took my tiny step of Faith and presto.. You did the rest ...  Thank Your Lord!!!!


----------



## OhmyKimB

Sometimes when I pray God, to do what you want and to tell when I'm having trouble doing and that I need you to lead me into it. I really don't know what I'm asking you for. We've been doing this lesson for 6 months now, and I can't say I'm happy about the outcome...feels like it's finally been done. But I know it's for the best...I still can't take big steps of faith right now...so hopefully you'll make my little steps like bigger ones.

It's dead. I don't have anything left, what I could hold on to..well there was nothing to hold it seems in the first place.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank you YHWH for showing me that spiritual warfare is still effective and that the blood of Yahshua usurps all! Thank you for showing me what was going on before I was driven mad


----------



## Guitarhero

I thought I did what's right
I thought I had the answers
I thought I chose the surest road
But that road brought me here
*So I put up a fight*
*And told you how to help me*
*Now just when I have given up
The truth is coming clear
*
Chorus 1:
*You know better than I
You know the way
I've let go the need to know why*
For You know better than I

If this has been a test
I cannot see the reason
But maybe knowing
I don't know is part of getting through
I tried to do what's best
But faith has made it easy
To see the best thing i can do
Is to put my trust in You.

Chorus 2
For, You know better than I
You know the way
I've let go the need to know why
For You know better than I

Coda:
I saw one cloud and thought it was a sky
I saw a bird and thought that I could follow
But it was You who taught that bird to fly
If i let You reach me
Will You teach me.
(Repeat Chorus )

For, You know better than I
You know the way
I've let go the need to know why
I'll take what answers you supply
You know better than I

David Campbell, lyrics "You Know Better Than I"


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank You for delivering me from am Elijah moment


----------



## Laela

I've learned to chew the _meat _and spit out the bones...even when my own pastor speaks. If it's for me, the Holy Spirit will convict. Amen


----------



## Guitarhero

When the Nazis came for the communists,
I remained silent;
I was not a communist.
When they locked up the social democrats,
I remained silent;
I was not a social democrat.
When they came for the trade unionists,
I did not speak out;
I was not a trade unionist.
When they came for the Jews,
I remained silent;
I wasn't a Jew.
When they came for me,
there was no one left to speak out.
~Martin Niemoller~


(except this time, they all fall under Christ)


----------



## OhmyKimB

There's a lot going on. Just a lot.


----------



## CinnaMocha

Even when trials come my way, I have to remain focused on my Master and just keep tap dancing on the enemy's head...


----------



## Laela

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehSl2w4M_y0&feature=related

*The battle is raging*
The devil is raging
I don’t want to be sleeping
While the battle is raging

For my spirit is willing
But my flesh gets tempted
Rise up, my soul, and start praying
‘Cause I don’t want to be defenseless, yeah

Pre-chorus:

I don’t fight as one who beats the air
Give me eyes to see and ears to hear

Chorus:

I put on Christ, make no provision for my flesh
Put on the whole armor of God
Leave no open door to darkness

And I take the scroll, I eat the scroll
I open up my mouth and speak forth Your word
And I take the sword of the Spirit

Bridge:

Blessed be the Lord my Rock
Who trains my hands for battle, who trains my hands for war

Tag:

I’ll let nothing steal my passion for Jesus
I’ll let no one steal my passion for Jesus


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH i feel like i'm about to lose my mind..how much more can I take???


----------



## LovingLady

God is good all the time.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I thank God for opening my eyes to things..I have fought too long to try not own up  to my issues..I have a learning disability..I done with putting myself down..I continue to think about certain members who tell me remember what your creator says about you..therefore I continue keep my head up and not feel stupid for trying to be upbeat when thing around me aren't the way I desire..I pray a job or unemployment comes up in September..I just don't want to go in to massive debt but the children of the most high are taken care of..


----------



## luthiengirlie

I really wish my past wouldn't make me so sad all the time. I know I'm Impure. Always have been. I still struggle with YHWH am I good,pretty,okay enough for You? I hate I struggle with that.


----------



## LovingLady

Isaiah 14:32

What answer shall be given to the envoys of that nation? "The LORD has established Zion, and in her his afflicted people will find refuge."


----------



## SelahOco

Beautiful new YT channel from natural hair Youtuber SunshineBeautiful.  She's recently given her life to the lord and has dedicated her channel to sharing her journey and discussing her new life with people.  Really great idea, and her spirit is sweet.  FYI.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jtumegau90


----------



## Sharpened

*1 Peter 2:5* You also, as lively stones, are built up a spiritual house, a holy _priesthood_, to offer up spiritual sacrifices, acceptable to God by Jesus Christ.

*1 Peter 2:9* But you are a chosen generation, a royal _priesthood_, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that you should show forth the praises of him who has called you out of darkness into his marvelous light;

*Revelation 1:6* And has made us kings and _priests_ to God and his Father; to him be glory and dominion for ever and ever. Amen.

*Revelation 5:10* And have made us to our God kings and _priests_: and we shall reign on the earth.

*Revelation 20:6* Blessed and holy is he that has part in the first resurrection: on such the second death has no power, but they shall be _priests_ of God and of Christ, and shall reign with him a thousand years.

  From Wikipedia: a *priest* or *priestess* is a person having the authority or power to administer religious rites; in particular, rites of sacrifice to, and propitiation of, a deity or deities. If we are all priest unto the Lord, then what do we sacrifice? _All_ of ourselves, daily, just as Christ did to fulfill His Father’s plan. What is our propitiation, our ritual? Obedience to _His_ will, not man's.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Am I giving up? I don't really know what I'm doing. I just kind of doing whatever I guess. Another "insurmountable" was placed in the way. *Sigh* if this  is the patience part can I try to entertain myself in the meantime? 

I heard what Rev. Brown said this morning about sudden, and how you had him add in that special message in the middle right when I started to listen again. But until sudden comes can I just entertain myself with another?

I'll be honest Lord, I don't know what I'm doing, but sitting here isn't fun....I'll stop here because this outloud prayer is getting too real...we can continue this later...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm thankful for today the little momemnts like this help me get through my constant stormy weather called my life..I pray maybe one day I will be like normal those with income to blow and favor..


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Trying my best to be angry and sin not.  Trying to not let the sun go down on my anger.  Trying to be graceful and understanding of others.  Trying very hard not to walk away from a responsibility.  Trying to compromise and not expect my way to be the best way or the only way.

Lord I know you fight with these things with me all the time.  Show me how to be like you and love when its hard to love.  To be compassionate when its hard to show compassion.  To be understanding when when it feel like the other is stubborn.  

Honestly I'm just not in the mood to deal with particular people.  I hate people who have to micromanage situations especially after they asked you to help them.  I can only take but so much.  Lord help me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I so feel like finding a gun and just put myself out of misery..Im in so much pain physically and mentally and people don't seem to give a blank..then all the noise and banging around attitudes gets me so on edge..I think my vodka will have to be my comfort bc Im not feeling anything from God right now at all..Im trying to push on but Im getting to the no return point..


----------



## LovingLady

Hmmm . . . I woke up sick this morning . . . After I prayed a big prayer. This is not the first time that this has happened. Pray for me ladies.


----------



## Laela

tonight pastor quoted someone who once said:

"If you do the do's, you won't have to worry about the don'ts" 'cause you'll be too busy doing the do's.. or something like that..


----------



## LovingLady

The devil is moving quickly on this board, hmmmm . . .


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank You YHWH for showing me EXACTLY who this man was before I let him propose to me in 6 months!!! THANK YOU! No more burden/confusion!


----------



## Guitarhero

G-d is faithful to those who love and serve Him.   Doesn't mean that outcomes will necessarily be positive but certainly according to His divine will.  He has protected me and I'm grateful and my outcome is positive.  He alone owns the kudos.  My procedure went well, blessings have showered me financially and He has restored friends' situations.  Jesus, I trust in You.  How true His words, because the next day He answered our prayers for a dear friend.  Always let your response to this prayer be, "I believe You," when you ask according to His will.  And when you have a need, always pray for another one first or give out of charity.  Be blessed.

Matthew 7:7-8 (King James Version)

 7Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:

 8For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.


----------



## luthiengirlie

i honestly can't deal with life anymore... to live every day is pain.


----------



## LovingLady

God, why am I up so early?


----------



## LovingLady

Ladies please remember to regularly read the prayer request thread.


----------



## Highly Favored8

SelahOco said:


> Beautiful new YT channel from natural hair Youtuber SunshineBeautiful.  She's recently given her life to the lord and has dedicated her channel to sharing her journey and discussing her new life with people.  Really great idea, and her spirit is sweet.  FYI.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jtumegau90




Thank you again for this!!!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Imma stand on Your word Yahshua that by Your stripes, I'm Healed

That You bear my sins and inquinities

That You haven't given me a spirit of fear but of peace and a sound mind

That I don't know the plans You have for me. Not to harm me but to give me a hope and a future

That You will restore what the locousts have stolen. It was prophesied that You would give me a spiritual mandate 
And that the enemy would go after me harder than ever and he has but You said that in the end it all comes together for my good and I will be glorifying You YHWH at the end of it all. 

You also said in Your Word as Hosea told Gomer that He brought her as a bride price. 

You've brought me back YHWH as a wife, no longer a slave. 

Give me the Spirit and the determination and the stregnth to walk and live like its already happened no matter how bad things are
In Yahshua ha Massiach's mighty. Name I pray..amein


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord I thank you for the Christian women you have put in my life.  They are such a blessing.  How you work in them and allow them to minister to me, is amazing.  I know I couldn't make it through and on this walk with you with out encouragement, motivation, and chastising from them.  Lord you know what we need and you provide in every area of my life.  Until Later.  Love you Lord. Amen.


----------



## BobbieDoll

Lord I feel myself slippin away and no longer having the desire I once had to seek you and your Kingdom.  Father please draw me nearer to you and let me not forget where all of my blessings come from and You are the only things that matters in my life and to stray away from you is not I want to be done. I thank you for your grace and mercy and for being a forgiving God.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord help me..I feel really not nice..maybe it's the monthly hormones or maybe since I have started taking my walk real serious things have been acting up in a major way..more things than money,physically drained and just mentally dead..prayer is so needed bc Im getting to the point that I just want to quit and stop trying to go die heart for God even though God is die hard for me..


----------



## Sharpened

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord help me..I feel really not nice..maybe it's the monthly hormones or maybe since I have started taking my walk real serious things have been acting up in a major way..more things than money,physically drained and just mentally dead..prayer is so needed bc Im getting to the point that I just want to quit and stop trying to go die heart for God even though God is die hard for me..


Give it all to Jesus; lay it all at the foot of the cross, including yourself. Ask the Holy Spirit to guide and help you endure until the end. Never stop asking! Never stop giving everything to Him!

One day, you will look back and be surprised at how pointless everything outside of His will truly is.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Help me to go back to the basics of Your Word. Many try to drive me from sound doctrine into a world of deception. Thank You for guarding my spirit and giving me unease about certain situations


----------



## luthiengirlie

I'm wondering if its wrong when I'm weirded out when people come to me and say "I was sent by God to drastically take you to the NEXT level!"
Erm...He woulda told me He was sending you...He doesn't pull suprises like that. 

But then I heard an interesting quote...the adversary speaks first But YHWH-EL SHADDAI ALWAYS ALWAYS has the last word. 

Doesn't know if it applies to what happened. But I admit it never sits right with me when people DO that


----------



## Sharpened

luthiengirlie said:


> I'm wondering if its wrong when I'm weirded out when people come to me and say "I was sent by God to drastically take you to the NEXT level!"
> Erm...He woulda told me He was sending you...He doesn't pull suprises like that.
> 
> But then I heard an interesting quote...the adversary speaks first But YHWH-EL SHADDAI ALWAYS ALWAYS has the last word.
> 
> Doesn't know if it applies to what happened. But I admit it never sits right with me when people DO that


_Run_ or do what I do--in one ear and out the other. People want to play Holy Spirit too much. Do they believe in His Power at all? If Our Father chose that person to help you, you would know and likely he or she would not.


----------



## LovingLady

God does not forget your labor of Love.


----------



## LovingLady

1 Peter 5:7

Give all of your worries and cares to God, for He cares about you.


----------



## Guitarhero

Reading Tears of Repentance on the early colonists and forced religious confessions of Native people and I just have a problem with it.  Thing is, if you kill, hate  but pray and you preach to the non-christian target who doesn't pray the way you do but lives righteously and produces more fruit than you, then who's right?  G-d, how on earth was that justified?  I need a scripture because I'm sincerely struggling with this and a total coincidence with the other thread...I started reading this last night and wasn't on LHCF much yesterday Maybe there is another side I need to see???


----------



## luthiengirlie

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Reading Tears of Repentance on the early colonists and forced religious confessions of Native people and I just have a problem with it.  Thing is, if you kill, hate  but pray and you preach to the non-christian target who doesn't pray the way you do but lives righteously and produces more fruit than you, then who's right?  G-d, how on earth was that justified?  I need a scripture because I'm sincerely struggling with this and a total coincidence with the other thread...I started reading this last night and wasn't on LHCF much yesterday Maybe there is another side I need to see???


 
Those people aren't Christians

Remember the Scripture that said "Many will call me Lord Lord but will not enter the gates of Heaven?"

I converted in Your Name

I killed in Your name

I hated in Your Name

YHWH Adonai of Spirits will say "dude I never knew you"

They weren't Christians

You also have to remember at the time and even NOW there's an eurocentric view. Which is due to my white race I AM SUPERIOR


You also have to remember...diffrent races were considered biologically diffrent. So if the diffrent race WAS serving Yeshua but didn't do in the way that fit their Eurocentric view. 

They got kilt. 

Humanity is to blame for this.. Humanity thrives on their own arrogance 

This is why we fall and sin often. 

Just my two cents


----------



## luthiengirlie

The words Alpha and Omega notes Power. Whoever god you name alpha and omega is who you choose to give your power to...magnifying them. So which elohim will you give Power to, which god will you maginify?As for me and my current and future house..bloodline. We will declare YHWH through the blood of Yahshua Ha Massiach(Jesus Christ) Alpha and Omega


----------



## phynestone

^^^^I needed this reminder. 

I have a lot of things to think about.


----------



## luthiengirlie

THIS IS WAR!!! TOUCHING ME IS ONE THING BUT ADVESARY YOU WILL NOT GO AGAINST MY FAMILY YOU WILL NOT TOUCH MY BLOODLINE YOU HAVE NO SPIRITUAL CONTRACT WITH THEM. IN THE NAME OF YAHSHUA I DECLARE THIS


----------



## Guitarhero

I know that the other will come.  I trust You.  But help me not give in nor up.  This must be done the right way.


----------



## topsyturvy86

:Rose:Over the mountains and the sea, 
Your river runs with love for me, 
and I would open up my heart and let the Healer set me free
I'm happy to be in the truth and I will daily lift my hands 
For I will always sing of when Your love came down .... 

I could sing of Your love forever! I could sing of Your love forever!! :Rose:

'I could sing of your love forever'

I could sing Your love forever Lord! Thank You for choosing and loving me sooooo. Thank You for making my joy complete and for being with me always.


----------



## Guitarhero

L'Shana Tova v' Tikatevu


Happy New Year


----------



## BobbieDoll

I love this song by Forever Jones. I'm trying so hard to give it all to him, I just feel like there's something I'm missing and not doing but I don't know what it is. Please pray for me ladies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUMRqJCV9Q4


----------



## topsyturvy86

Thank You Lord for a new year again; for life, family, love, friends, and everything you have done for me and entrusted me with. I am eternally grateful


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Praising God for all that is occuring..still not working but will work with the scraps Im given..will try not to focus on what I don't have and make it do what it needs to do with what I have..thankful for the people who want to pour into me and haven't written me off on here and irl bc Im dark alot..people can see the potential and talent God placed in me..and this makes me want to shout and jump at 1am..praise the Lord..


----------



## Guitarhero

"I AM, the L-rd, and 'yes,' I understand"

[video=youtube;mEnMLHxag5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEnMLHxag5Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Spongie Bloom

I really want to join this church which will be meeting tomorrow but I am so scared to go on my own (I know..pathetic) I haven't been to a church in 7 yrs I basically moved to another country and whilst its something I've wanted to do I never got round to it.  A lot of Bible reading on my own at home but I need to find a church home so I am going to go tomorrow. Y'all pray for me!


----------



## Guitarhero

I don't have time to just date randomly, I am looking for a husband.  Don't waste my time if you're not centered and don't love me more than I love you.  My time is very valuable.  If you're not about G-d, step off, back away, don't even thinkaboutit.  I'm a very important person as I'm the princess of a great King.

Genesis 2:24   

Therefore a man shall leave his father and his mother and hold fast to his wife, and they shall become one flesh. 

Proverbs 18:22 

He who finds a wife finds a good thing and obtains favor from the Lord.


----------



## Sharpened

Lord Jesus, you were right: though the path be narrow, the burden is light. Thank you for freeing me of the weight of the world and feeling the joy of being in the Spirit.


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you Lord for helping me to see another day.


----------



## Sharpened

YES! Confirmation after confirmation, victory after victory, despite the recent troubles along the way You have brought more of Your children into more truth and answered my prayers for them. Saturday is going to be awesome! Please let your Spirit be present to help them overcome their fear and frustrations. Amen!


----------



## aribell

I worship, praise and adore the Spirit of God!  He is faithful, wonderful, and merciful in guiding us into all truth.  Life in the Spirit is a true adventure, but He proves Himself true over and over.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thank you for sending out a beacon to your people at the last moment.  You oh Lord are a great provider and conqueror.  I can doubt my own strength and will but never yours.  Thank you for listening to a cry that was never uttered but felt deep in my heart.  Since you live in our hearts the secrets we hide their you know well.  Continue to work on my heart and my mind oh Lord.  Let me see you as the most prized position above all else.  That your worth is so much more infinite than mine and that others would see my worth comes from you oh Lord.  You truly are my strength and my redeemer in whom I trust. Amen

Special prayer for me and my sister in Christ.  May our time be fruitful.  May my speech be gracious and full of love.  May we both continue to listen for your word in our lives and not our own hearts that are ever so deceitful.  I pray that what ever should happen that I am still able to call her my friend.  In your son Jesus Christ's name I pray.  Amen.


----------



## Guitarhero

I don't know how I "know" this but things are happening and it's strange...but not really.  It's like my purpose is opening up and plans are being revealed.  Maybe it's a prototype of something but I truly believe and hope...I think I know where I am going to be married and live.  I'd visited there before and even said prayers in that church.  At the time, I wasn't aware of Kateri Tekakwitha, Mohawk saint, but it's like the prayers I've learned after converting and years later...all coming back to that point.  And St. Martin de Porres as well.  I don't expect non-catholics to fully comprehend but think of it as your grandparents or other good people in your life and they prophesy over you.  Things are happening.  I think I'm going to get married at Basilica St. Francis in Santa Fe.  Do I know the groom yet?  No.  Strangest of all.  But I just have this thing...and this has happened many times before.  This plan of life we live in...it's truly a plan and in retrospect, all those little signs...sometimes G-d allows you to glimpse ahead of time.  Pray for me that I become all that He wishes and desires for me to be.  Going to reconciliation right now.  Be blessed.  This is Yom Kippur, Day of Atonement, and we know that the Christ fulfilled this.  What a wondrous day set for all humanity.  This is the day that G-d has great mercy.  It is also the day of judgment.  May we all live according to goodness and righteousness.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I am so grateful for El Elyon...  So grateful that you love me Adonai.... So grateful that you have brought me out of this valley. You have made this Yom Kippur....a beautiful day for me... You are glorified. I see Your rainbow of promise in my room..I know that You are withme. You said you would never leave nor forsake me. That You are the One that will be with me until the end of the Age. Thank you for this 7th year blessing. May I give you glory and honor with my LIFE. May I improve on being like Yahshua . May I represent You well O Ancient of Days .


----------



## luthiengirlie

the More I understand the times and the context of the Old Testament the more I realize YHWH is not some angry vengeful Elohim(God). There was some foul ish goin on.. REAL FOUL now I understand why He had to lay the Smackdown on folks...LITERALLY


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I just wanted to check in it's been a while.I must say God is blessing me in a way that I wouldn't have thought..maybe the reason I have been hesitant about buying alot for my kit.My boss lady unoffically anyway has been giving me stuff for my mua kit.It's a big blessing.I still would love for money to be coming in consistently but I guess I should be use to the no money times since that been my way of life for so long.I also wish people wouldn't get your hopes up..I hate when people act like they want to help you and don't..someone recently told me here that oh I want to help you with your journey and give you a certain appliance..then to disappear is so wrong..things like that make trusting people hard and I know that God often times uses people to help you..I will take the good and the bad and learn from both..


----------



## Guitarhero

luthiengirlie said:


> I am so grateful for El Elyon...  So grateful that you love me Adonai.... So grateful that you have brought me out of this valley. You have made this Yom Kippur....a beautiful day for me... You are glorified. I see Your rainbow of promise in my room..I know that You are withme. You said you would never leave nor forsake me. That You are the One that will be with me until the end of the Age. Thank you for this 7th year blessing. May I give you glory and honor with my LIFE. May I improve on being like Yahshua . May I represent You well O Ancient of Days .


 

May you have an easy fast and may your name be written in the Book of Life this Yom Kippur.


----------



## LovingLady

Each day is a new opportunity, don't worry about the past concentrate on the future.


----------



## Laela

God is a God of His promises... Don't give up on Him, because He'll never give up on you !
 
[video=youtube;4GVZeRIaAhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GVZeRIaAhI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## LunadeMiel

The iPad has a great bible app for whichever version you want. You can even highlight and take notes.


----------



## Guitarhero

Today is a new day.


----------



## stephluv

My most common random thought/question ::it is really random if this crosses my mind atleast once a wk::

Is it wrong for me to pray for longer natural hair, clearer skin and a great body while also praying that I continue on the right path for God?

I feel quilty that I am so insecure emotionally/physically/spiritually...I cant wait till I am comfortable in the skin that HE gave me.  I want to be someone that is beautiful on the inside and outside.


----------



## Guitarhero

No, it's not wrong at all.  G-d cares about every aspect of our being.  Why wouldn't you wish to be the healthiest you can be?  Being the Temple of G-d means the vessel in which He abides in spirit.  We decorate, clean, care and manage our homes, our jobs, everything else....why not our bodies?  Go ahead and pray for long healthy hair and a fit body.


----------



## Laela

No, it's not wrong at all... Through Jesus, wherein lies true freedom, we can live without guilt.

3 John 1:2 (King James Version)

_*Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.*_




stephluv said:


> My most common random thought/question ::it is really random if this crosses my mind atleast once a wk::
> 
> Is it wrong for me to pray for longer natural hair, clearer skin and a great body while also praying that I continue on the right path for God?
> 
> I feel quilty that I am so insecure emotionally/physically/spiritually...I cant wait till I am comfortable in the skin that HE gave me.  I want to be someone that is beautiful on the inside and outside.


----------



## Laela

Abba, Father, have Mercy on our souls as we seek Truth. We cry out for Mercy.


----------



## Reminiscing

When you really need a word, God knows how to send it to you.  All you have to do is listen and believe!  My faith is growing everyday and I owe all my strength to my Almighty Father!


----------



## Laela

Jesus told Thomas: *I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.* - *John 14:6*

Not Buddha 
Not Mohammed  
Not Ras Tafari  
Only Yeshua/Jesus, the only, true living God. Amen


----------



## stephluv

Laela said:


> No, it's not wrong at all... Through Jesus, wherein lies true freedom, we can live without guilt.
> 
> 3 John 1:2 (King James Version)
> 
> _*Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.*_




AWWWW THANKS i truely needed that...got me all teary eyed at work!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I  really wish I could be a good little christian chick but I can't..I wish I could be a faithful one during hardships..I wish I were normal like most..I wish I could feel love and not disgust..I wish I could have comfort..Im tired God when will be my time or will I always be in a poverty..can you call my number God Im tired of thinking about trying to be good for the man..Im already in a living hell Im scared to see what the other will be like.


----------



## luthiengirlie

GoddessMaker said:


> I  really wish I could be a good little christian chick but I can't..I wish I could be a faithful one during hardships..I wish I were normal like most..I wish I could feel love and not disgust..I wish I could have comfort..Im tired God when will be my time or will I always be in a poverty..can you call my number God Im tired of thinking about trying to be good for the man..Im already in a living hell Im scared to see what the other will be like.


 
but bewautiful one.. you ARE a good little christian chick. y ou keep it real more than most. I wish  I were normal too but i've learned to love the way I am. I think you should learn to love the way you are. YOu are stunningly unique and You serve a God that has made you that. You gotta go through hell before heaven... but believe me the heaven is worth it


----------



## Laela

This site is awesome! just thought I'd share the link...

*Truth Cannot Be Silent*


----------



## winona

Arrrrgh All these beautiful rollerset have me feenin....tomorrow is my last day of work for the week and I WILL try a rollerset this weekend


----------



## Guitarhero

Oh L-rd, what else can happen!  Cleaning out the Temple !  I think, like others, he should step down.  

EDIT:  (psst!!!...I'm catholic...I read and watched the news about Long...not at all my religion...I'm talking about another Vatican scandal.  Many of us think he should step down.) May truth and peace reign.


----------



## Laela

*My prayers are with the innocent souls of Eddie Long's church and all Christians who love the Lord with all their heart and obey His Laws. Amen.

Psalms 35*

_1 Contend, O LORD, with those who contend with me;
       fight against those who fight against me.

 2 Take up shield and buckler;_ _
       arise and come to my aid.

 3 Brandish spear and javelin [a]_ _
       against those who pursue me.
       Say to my soul,
       "I am your salvation."

 4 May those who seek my life_ _
       be disgraced and put to shame;
       may those who plot my ruin
       be turned back in dismay.

 5 May they be like chaff before the wind,_ _
       with the angel of the LORD driving them away;

 6 may their path be dark and slippery,_ _
       with the angel of the LORD pursuing them.

 7 Since they hid their net for me without cause_ _
       and without cause dug a pit for me,

 8 may ruin overtake them by surprise—_ _
       may the net they hid entangle them,
       may they fall into the pit, to their ruin.

 9 Then my soul will rejoice in the LORD_ _
       and delight in his salvation.

 10 My whole being will exclaim,_ _
       "Who is like you, O LORD ?
       You rescue the poor from those too strong for them,
       the poor and needy from those who rob them."

 11 Ruthless witnesses come forward;_ _
       they question me on things I know nothing about.

 12 They repay me evil for good_ _
       and leave my soul forlorn.

 13 Yet when they were ill, I put on sackcloth_ _
       and humbled myself with fasting.
       When my prayers returned to me unanswered,

 14 I went about mourning_ _
       as though for my friend or brother.
       I bowed my head in grief
       as though weeping for my mother.

 15 But when I stumbled, they gathered in glee;_ _
       attackers gathered against me when I was unaware.
       They slandered me without ceasing.

 16 Like the ungodly they maliciously mocked * ;*_* 
       they gnashed their teeth at me.

 17 O Lord, how long will you look on? 
       Rescue my life from their ravages,
       my precious life from these lions.

 18 I will give you thanks in the great assembly; 
       among throngs of people I will praise you.

 19 Let not those gloat over me 
       who are my enemies without cause;
       let not those who hate me without reason
       maliciously wink the eye.

 20 They do not speak peaceably, 
       but devise false accusations
       against those who live quietly in the land.

 21 They gape at me and say, "Aha! Aha! 
       With our own eyes we have seen it."

 22 O LORD, you have seen this; be not silent. 
       Do not be far from me, O Lord.

 23 Awake, and rise to my defense! 
       Contend for me, my God and Lord.

 24 Vindicate me in your righteousness, O LORD my God; 
       do not let them gloat over me.

 25 Do not let them think, "Aha, just what we wanted!" 
       or say, "We have swallowed him up."

 26 May all who gloat over my distress 
       be put to shame and confusion;
       may all who exalt themselves over me
       be clothed with shame and disgrace.

 27 May those who delight in my vindication 
       shout for joy and gladness;
       may they always say, "The LORD be exalted,
       who delights in the well-being of his servant."

 28 My tongue will speak of your righteousness 
       and of your praises all day long.*


----------



## Guitarhero

OMG...JPII(John Paul II), you could sense G-d's hand on him...this one...I just get this funny feeling inside...there's something I don't trust about him.  I hope I'm wrong, very very wrong!

I still don't trust him.  Don't know why...my senses tell me not to.  I hope and pray for peace for all.  How do they respond to all this..."I hope for a thorough probe?"  Whuh?  And how long will it take for this one to come clean?  Either lead with justice or step down.  We're not blind little sheep.  Of course, it's always the little ones who follow to the letter anyway.    I sure wish other fellow catholics would chime in.  Enough is enough.


----------



## Laela

NOTHING and NO ONE can damage The Church, because The Church is rooted in Jesus Christ our Lord -- the Rock that holds, not the rock that rolls. The Seed [Christ and His Bride, The Church] will bruise the head of the Evil One, *it is written*. The Church's goal is to please God, not man, and people who live for God know they will be hated by the world and treated poorly and with violence; that comes with the territory when we commit to live for God.   

"Distractions" are nothing but a test of the faiths of many who proclaim Jesus as Lord of their lives, and I'm sure many brothers and sisters are as watchful as Gideon as they drink from the Brook of Living Waters. 

God is surely cleaning His House, to make way for His return for His Bride. Let us keep the oils in your lamps... 

[ When I stand before God on Judgment Day, I will be held accountable for my assignment and for what I did with the precious life He gave me, not for the life of another.]


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wonder how can God get glory from me a defective soul..God I want to know how depression can glorify you..I mean I know they say even the sinner glorify God bc their death will show the reign of him.I just want to be normal and not doubting if I should give all my bibles and cds away..it's hard to try to live up to a name when you don't have the energy..I need peace and comfort..


----------



## Laela

Tried to talk with DH this morning about where we're from as a people and expected his normal long, intellectual, historical rambling..dude looks at me and sighs.. "_Man, I'm a Christianite, from the tribe of Jesus Christ_.".. I nearly fell out my chair....


----------



## Laela

You're fearfully and wonderfully made... time to change that mindset, Diva! What you speak goes into the atmosphere and *will *affect how you feel...

Keep chugging along!




GoddessMaker said:


> I wonder how can God get glory from me a defective soul..God I want to know how depression can glorify you..I mean I know they say even the sinner glorify God bc their death will show the reign of him.I just want to be normal and not doubting if I should give all my bibles and cds away..it's hard to try to live up to a name when you don't have the energy..I need peace and comfort..


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Is thankful that I am fearfully & wonderfully made.That the Lord formed my inward parts; knitted me together in my mother's womb 28yrs ago. That He has searched me & known me, discerns my thoughts & made out my path. That His Spirit is with me always & He is the light of my life.  Thank you God for my 28th birthday. Amen.


----------



## Guitarhero

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Is thankful that I am fearfully & wonderfully made.That the Lord formed my inward parts; knitted me together in my mother's womb 28yrs ago. That He has searched me & known me, discerns my thoughts & made out my path. That His Spirit is with me always & He is the light of my life.  Thank you God for my 28th birthday. Amen.


 
Happy B-day!!!!


----------



## OhmyKimB

I'm very tired of listening to people say that Catholics are not Christian. I'm about ready to scream. Catholics ARE Christians...but not all Christians ARE Catholic. Geez.


I really sat there and listened to this girl have a ten minute conversation on the shuttle, but she sounded confused as it was already.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Is thankful that I am fearfully & wonderfully made.That the Lord formed my inward parts; knitted me together in my mother's womb 28yrs ago. That He has searched me & known me, discerns my thoughts & made out my path. That His Spirit is with me always & He is the light of my life.  *Thank you God for my 28th birthday.* Amen.



Happy Birthday.......


----------



## Shimmie

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Is thankful that I am fearfully & wonderfully made.That the Lord formed my inward parts; knitted me together in my mother's womb 28yrs ago. That He has searched me & known me, discerns my thoughts & made out my path. That His Spirit is with me always & He is the light of my life.  Thank you God for my 28th birthday. Amen.



Happy Blessed Birthday to you. I wish you more and more joy because of your precious love for God.


----------



## Shimmie

Kimbb said:


> I'm very tired of listening to people say that Catholics are not Christian. I'm about ready to scream. Catholics ARE Christians...but not all Christians ARE Catholic. Geez.
> 
> 
> I really sat there and listened to this girl have a ten minute conversation on the shuttle, but she sounded confused as it was already.


 
:hug:  My Dad was Catholic and he was Definitely a Christian !  He rasied me to love Jesus; both he and my mother taught us the love of God and to pray always to our Father in Heaven in Jesus' name.  

By your heart, I know you love Jesus just as much or even more than some who say that Catholics are not Christian.   Daughter of God you are.


----------



## Laela

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Woman of God!!!

Hope yours was enjoyable... 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Is thankful that I am fearfully & wonderfully made.That the Lord formed my inward parts; knitted me together in my mother's womb 28yrs ago. That He has searched me & known me, discerns my thoughts & made out my path. That His Spirit is with me always & He is the light of my life.  Thank you God for my 28th birthday. Amen.


----------



## Guitarhero

Please pray for all in that Long situation and please pray that nobody commits suicide.


----------



## phynestone

I am definitely being tested right now. I will not lose focus on the goals I've set for myself.


----------



## Laela

Amen to that.. I pray against fear, anxiety, depression and doubt for anyone who would feel this way. No one can feel so low that God can't save them;  I pray for their strength  in spirit; that they trust Him, to lean on him and cast all their cares.



Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Please pray for all in that Long situation and please pray that nobody commits suicide.


----------



## Laela

_The Lord is My Shepard, I shall not want_....  *Psalms 23*

Due to their strong flocking instinct and failure to act independently of one another, sheep have been universally branded "stupid." But sheep are not stupid. Their only protection from predators is to band together and follow the sheep in front of them. If a predator is threatening the flock, this is not the time to act independently. Source: Sheep 101: Sheep and Goats

Behavior
* Flee, not fight*
Sheep are a prey animal. When they are faced with danger, their natural instinct is to flee not fight. Their strategy is to use avoidance and rapid flight to avoid being eaten.

*Safety in numbers*
After fleeing, sheep will reform their group and look at the predator. They use their natural herding instinct to band together for safety. A sheep that is by itself is vulnerable to attack.
*Sheep looking at predator*> >  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Never a straight line*
Sheep tracks are never straight. The winding of trails allows sheep to observe their backside first with one eye, then the other. Sheep can spot dogs or other perceived forms of danger from 1,200 to 1,500 yards away.
*Keen senses*
Sheep have excellent senses. Their wide angle of vision allows them to see predators. They can direct their ears to the direction of sound. They are very sensitive to what different predators smell like.
*Pain*
Sheep have an amazing tolerence for pain. They do not show pain, because if they do, they will be more vulnerable to predators who look for those who are weak or injured.

*Sheep have excellent senses. *

*Vision*
Sheep depend heavily on their vision. They have excellent peripheral vision and can see behind themselves without turning their heads. However, they have poor depth perception. They cannot see immediately in front of their noses. Some vertical vision may also have been sacrificed in order to have a wider field of vision. For example, it is doubtful that a sheep would be able to see something in a tree.
*Color perception*
Contrary to previous thought, sheep and other livestock perceive colors, though their color vision is not as well-developed as it is in humans. Sheep will react with fear to new colors.  They                      tend to avoid shadows and sharp contrasts between light and                      dark. They are reluctant to go where they can't see.
*Hearing*
Sheep have excellent hearing. They can direct their ears in the direction of a sound. Sound arrives at each ear at slightly different times, with a small difference in amplitude. Sheep are frightened by high-pitched and loud noises, such as barking dogs or firecrackers.

*Appetite is an indicator of health*
Appetite is another strong indicator of health. Healthy sheep display normal eating and cud-chewing behavior. They will chew their cuds for several hours each day. Healthy sheep are eager to eat. They are almost always hungry. They will overeat, if we let them. Sheep bleat in anticipation of being fed and will rapidly approach the feeding area. Lack of appetite is probably the most common symptom exhibited by a sick sheep. 

*Social animals*
Sheep are a very social animal. Animal behaviorists note that sheep require the presense of at least 4 or 5 sheep which when grazing together maintain a visual link to each other.

*Flocking together*
Flocking instinct is strongest in the fine wool breeds, but exists in all sheep breeds, to some extent. It is the sheep's flocking instinct that allows sheep herders to look after and move large numbers of sheep and lambs.

*Follow the leader
Wait for me*
Sheep have a strong instinct to follow the sheep in front of them. When one sheep decides to go somewhere, the rest of the flock usually follows, even if it is not a good "decision." For example, sheep will follow each other to slaughter. If one sheep jumps over a cliff, the others are likely to follow. Even from birth, lambs are conditioned to follow the older members of the flock. This instinct is "hard-wired" into sheep. It's not something they "think" about.


*John 10* *(KJV)- The Shepherd and His Flock*
*
1 "I tell you the truth, the man who does not enter the sheep pen by the gate, but climbs in by some other way, is a thief and a robber. 
2 The man who enters by the gate is the shepherd of his sheep. 
3 The watchman opens the gate for him, and the sheep listen to his voice. He calls his own sheep by name and leads them out. 
4 When he has brought out all his own, he goes on ahead of them, and his sheep follow him because they know his voice. 
5 But they will never follow a stranger; in fact, they will run away from him because they do not recognize a stranger's voice." 6 Jesus used this figure of speech, but they did not understand what he was telling them. 
7 Therefore Jesus said again, "I tell you the truth, I am the gate for the sheep. 
8 All who ever came before me were thieves and robbers, but the sheep did not listen to them. 
9 I am the gate; whoever enters through me will be saved.[a] He will come in and go out, and find pasture. 
10 The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I have come that they may have life, and have it to the full. 
11 "I am the good shepherd. The good shepherd lays down his life for the sheep. 
12 The hired hand is not the shepherd who owns the sheep. So when he sees the wolf coming, he abandons the sheep and runs away. Then the wolf attacks the flock and scatters it. 
13 The man runs away because he is a hired hand and cares nothing for the sheep. 
14 "I am the good shepherd; I know my sheep and my sheep know me— 
15 just as the Father knows me and I know the Father—and I lay down my life for the sheep. 16I have other sheep that are not of this sheep pen. I must bring them also. They too will listen to my voice, and there shall be one flock and one shepherd. 
17 The reason my Father loves me is that I lay down my life—only to take it up again. 
18 No one takes it from me, but I lay it down of my own accord. I have authority to lay it down and authority to take it up again. This command I received from my Father."*


----------



## Renewed1

Oh Father, I need a job....and all my bills to be paid, etc etc etc.  

Thank you for everything Father, in you I will put my trust. Amen.


----------



## Guitarhero

How far can prejudice go?  Can we "hate" another who has harmed our people when they were not directly and personally involved?  Expecting apologies and reconciliation from one nation to another, sure...but you can't just hate another because they are different from you.  You can call another on their prejudice attitudes against you but you can't attribute something awful to a person you don't know.  Wouldn't that make you un-Creator's enlightened child if you did?  lol  Family and community problems again....sigh.  We've got to get out of that mentality and embrace our diversity.  This half-breed crap gotsta go!

We're all going to live together one day (if we are righteous).  What better thing than to practice unity now.  Reminds me of that minister who had a wonderful choir and a white guy told him, "y'all sound so good, when I get to heaven, I'm gonna have to come over to you (black) side and hear y'all sing."  And the preacher told him, "Oh, no you ain't!"    One love.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanking the Heavenly Father for an awesome weekend!!   I went to the Women's Weekend at Sandy Cove and it was great!!  The women I went with from my church were so much fun and it was great to learn more about them and spend  time with them.  The Speakers RoseAnn Coleman, Kim Bolton, and Sharon Ewell Foster were truly women of God that help to make the Bible and Christian life easily understandable and funny.  Their transparency was so encouraging.  The Lord truly had his hand all over that retreat and he met each women where their need was.  It was a great experience that truly reinforced why I am a Woman of God and that the Father truly loves me.


----------



## Lucie

I am happy this thread is here.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Laela, i love ur post about sheep.  It is Confirmation for God's Word about us.

Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching.--Heb 10:25

14For the body is not one member, but many. 

 15If the foot shall say, Because I am not the hand, I am not of the body; is it therefore not of the body? 

 16And if the ear shall say, Because I am not the eye, I am not of the body; is it therefore not of the body? 

 17If the whole body were an eye, where were the hearing? If the whole were hearing, where were the smelling? 

 18But now hath God set the members every one of them in the body, as it hath pleased him. 

 19And if they were all one member, where were the body? 

 20But now are they many members, yet but one body. 

 21And the eye cannot say unto the hand, I have no need of thee: nor again the head to the feet, I have no need of you. 

 22Nay, much more those members of the body, which seem to be more feeble, are necessary: 

 23And those members of the body, which we think to be less honourable, upon these we bestow more abundant honour; and our uncomely parts have more abundant comeliness. 

 24For our comely parts have no need: but God hath tempered the body together, having given more abundant honour to that part which lacked. 

 25That there should be no schism in the body; but that the members should have the same care one for another. 

 26And whether one member suffer, all the members suffer with it; or one member be honoured, all the members rejoice with it. 

 27Now ye are the body of Christ, and members in particular.  1 Corinthians


25 Let your eyes look straight ahead, 
      And your eyelids look right before you. 
26 Ponder the path of your feet, 
      And let all your ways be established. 
27 Do not turn to the right or the left; 
      Remove your foot from evil.--Proverbs 4
(Just think, if the sheep turn to the right or left, they may not see the enemy--we really gotta start seeing in the peripheral rather than craning our little necks around trying to see everything for ourselves head on)


----------



## Guitarhero

The eagle soared and met us at prayer circle.  Creator is with us.  It was a beautiful moment.  May our prayers be carried and heard and answered.


----------



## Laela

I'm sharing a free flyer I received by email from Gregory Dickow:  

http://cylbookstore.com/SpecialOffers2010/pdfFiles/FreeFlyerDownload.pdf

ETA: Great supplement to the Fasting from Wrong Thinking.. 

Reading this Flyer reminded me of a powerful song that stirs my spirit every time I hear it. Hope you're blessed by this song as well!

[video=youtube;yPAVnQazd3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPAVnQazd3I[/video]


----------



## LovingLady

With you guiding my life Lord I have no fear.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Is excited to see the Lord's love in action.  A very good sister in Christ got engaged yesterday.  It has been such a blessing to me to see her relationship blossom and grow and Christ always at the center of it.  I can't wait for the wedding (as I get ahead of myself).


----------



## Guitarhero

I'm scared to face this situation.  It's been looming there for awhile and I knew I'd come to this point.  I don't want a bad outcome.  I don't suspect it will be but it's so hard to push forward and move onto the next level.  I want my blessing.  I have to trust.  Please pray for me.  I feel that I'm on the verge of that great blessing I've been praying for...but there's this something first I have to do.  I'm scared of it because it has represented so much oppression in my life.  Please pray I have the strength to move forward without fear and that I have a good outcome.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I'm scared to face this situation.  It's been looming there for awhile and I knew I'd come to this point.  I don't want a bad outcome.  I don't suspect it will be but it's so hard to push forward and move onto the next level.  I want my blessing.  I have to trust.  Please pray for me.  I feel that I'm on the verge of that great blessing I've been praying for...but there's this something first I have to do.  I'm scared of it because it has represented so much oppression in my life.  Please pray I have the strength to move forward without fear and that I have a good outcome.



I am praying for you.  I think of this scripture when I become fearful about a change in my life or a situation that I have to face that I feel I'm not ready for.  Lord cares for us and our anxiety, worry, stress is already been taken care of by Him.  The Lord cares for those he Loves.

Matthew 6 
Do Not Be Anxious
 25 "Therefore I tell you, do not be anxious about your life, what you will eat or what you will drink, nor about your body, what you will put on. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothing? 26 Look at the birds of the air: they neither sow nor reap nor gather into barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not of more value than they? 27And which of you by being anxious can add a single hour to his span of life? 28And why are you anxious about clothing? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin, 29yet I tell you, even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these. 30But if God so clothes the grass of the field, which today is alive and tomorrow is thrown into the oven, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? 31Therefore do not be anxious, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 32For the Gentiles seek after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them all. 33But seek first the kingdom of God and his righteousness, and all these things will be added to you.

 34 "Therefore do not be anxious about tomorrow, for tomorrow will be anxious for itself. Sufficient for the day is its own trouble.


----------



## LovingLady

Today is another beautiful day given to us by God. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Guitarhero

Procedure number 3 getting ready to happen.  I should be siked...but I'm sitting here afraid to go in.  Anyhoo, onward march!  It's a good day to die...meaning, I should have lived my life righteously to the extent that if it were my last, that would be a good thing.  Imperfect as I am, I can feel my ancestors, I can feel the saints cheering me on.  This is a good day!  Thank you, Unetlvnvhi.  Tunkashila....lelelelelele!

*You say: 'It's impossible' 
God says: All things are possible 
(Luke 18:27) 

**You say: 'I can't figure things out' 
God says: I will direct your steps 
(Proverbs 3:5- 6) 

**You say: 'I'm not able' 
God says: I am able 
(II Corinthians 9:8) 

You say: 'It's not worth it' 
God says: It will be worth it 
(Roman 8:28 ) *


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I woke up this morning with my friend F (see prayer request thread) heavy on my heart.  I prayed about the situation and asked God if it was for me to speak with her then she will answer.  She did not.  I thank God for the peace he has given me over the past week.  I am still sad that I am not speaking with my friend, but I am no longer angry or at the  point of crying.  I am seeking the Lord in how he would have me respond and if I should go to the wedding if that is what he wishes for her.  Please continue to pray for her, the gentleman, and her friends.


----------



## Laela

*Psalms 27:4*
One thing I ask of the LORD,
       this is what I seek:
       that I may dwell in the house of the LORD
       all the days of my life,
       to gaze upon the beauty of the LORD
       and to seek him in his temple.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I don't know where to post this and I don't want to blog tonight.My step father as some know was my abuser and jacked me up for all my childhood.It has been hard living back at home since he here.Well this morning I had enough with him cursing at my mother about little things.I asked him why do you have to be mean to her.She does everything for you.Isn't she entitled to a mistake or two.He then went to say he didn't curse and that he wasn't mad but I told him his tone was so angry.

Then I went in my room and he came into my room and talked to me about how sorry he was for all the years of abuse,and how he is so proud of me and that he is more proud of me than any of my relatives bc I sent me to school alone.He said that his sole purpose is that he say my potential when I was two.Its funny how I always wondered why I was singled out so bad.I had to show him that as much as you say I can't I can.He also said that he happy Im back and that I made him proud by graduating and that I can do anything bc of my mind.

The whole time I wanted to hit him in the face,stomp on him,and scream.How could you say these things now.I'm already blanked up now.Right now my heart and soul is just soaring.Like it needed that to release itself from its self-imposed prison.

I will stop typing I know you ladies get bored of things like this.I don't know how to feel or think.Im nothing yet in my definition but eventually I will be great like so many here.


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> I will stop typing I know you ladies get bored of things like this.I don't know how to feel or think.Im nothing yet in my definition but eventually I will be great like so many here.


 
I don't get bored.  You will never be another, only yourself.  Something a wise person said:

"Stay true to who you are and how you are made. Never allow anyone to make you different or think differently about what Creator fashioned you to be"


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

GoddessMaker said:


> I don't know where to post this and I don't want to blog tonight.My step father as some know was my abuser and jacked me up for all my childhood.It has been hard living back at home since he here.Well this morning I had enough with him cursing at my mother about little things.I asked him why do you have to be mean to her.She does everything for you.Isn't she entitled to a mistake or two.He then went to say he didn't curse and that he wasn't mad but I told him his tone was so angry.
> 
> Then I went in my room and he came into my room and talked to me about how sorry he was for all the years of abuse,and how he is so proud of me and that he is more proud of me than any of my relatives bc I sent me to school alone.He said that his sole purpose is that he say my potential when I was two.Its funny how I always wondered why I was singled out so bad.I had to show him that as much as you say I can't I can.He also said that he happy Im back and that I made him proud by graduating and that I can do anything bc of my mind.
> 
> The whole time I wanted to hit him in the face,stomp on him,and scream.How could you say these things now.I'm already blanked up now.Right now my heart and soul is just soaring.Like it needed that to release itself from its self-imposed prison.
> 
> I will stop typing I know you ladies get bored of things like this.I don't know how to feel or think.Im nothing yet in my definition but eventually I will be great like so many here.


 
I am sorry that the abuse happen.  I am glad to see that you are able to forgive him (or begin to).  The Lord will continue to work on you and it is exciting to see his work in you.  I am glad that this area of your life is being worked out.  You are gaining  the freedom to move forward in your life and the Lord will be with you still.  Never be afraid to share your story becuz it shows the awesome work of the Lord and his work in you.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Laela said:


> *Psalms 27:4*
> One thing I ask of the LORD,
> this is what I seek:
> that I may dwell in the house of the LORD
> all the days of my life,
> to gaze upon the beauty of the LORD
> and to seek him in his temple.


 
Thanks for that powerful scripture! I might be a bit late but welcome back!!


----------



## Laela

Before He left earth, Jesus said: _"Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid" _- John 14:27

I Believe this


----------



## luthiengirlie

Please pray for me and my Church..we have just had our foundations shaken


----------



## LovingLady

God please release me from this wilderness.


----------



## luthiengirlie

God is shaking the foundations of the  Church AND the Earth yet again.. but He is also blessing
the enemy DESIRES sacrfices
Lives ruined
Church ruined
People walking away fromt he Faith is what feeds the advesary
Witches and Jezebel spirits int he Church running rampant
hurrying trying to secure sacrifices for what the enemy plans to do.

but they know but they don't realize
the enemy sits at the chessboard
SMUGLY stating....CHECKMATE
but that's a lie......

YHWH.. EL ELYON makes the final move

ALLL THINGS WORK TOGETHER FOR THE GOOD OF THOSE WHO LOVE YHWH ALLL THINGS.
THIS IS NOT THE END....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord renew my faith.  I desire a husband but I know you are the ultimate husband.  Make my desire for you greater than my desire for a husband.  Make my desire for you greater than my desire for companionship.  Make my desire for you greater than my desire for sexual relations.  Make my desire for you greater than my desire for children.  Make my desire for you greater than anything else. 

Lord I desire these things and I pray if it is in your will these things will come to pass.  Lord give me the strength to wait on your perfect timing.  Allow me to find peace and solace in you even when it seems impossible and flesh tries to over take the spirit.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Really God.. I'm getting tired of trials.. I want ONE thing in my life to go the way it's supposed to... really i'm getting tired of trials.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

^^ Why you not in class..and what doesn't take us out is used to build us up..Lord I wish I was so eleqant as some are in this section of the board.Some are hard core bible thumpers..Im am def not.I know that I may never be.Im not the praying for hours or tongue speaker yet I know oh so clearly when you speak or show me something or put something so heavy on me I can't breathe.I can't get off this love kick.Love has been in all my fb status lately.I want to love again and I want to be loved.I want to be wanted and thought of in a pure way.God is there hope for a fat soul like me or is it only for the pretty ones.I know we are all made in your image but sadly society has made those who are lighter,skinner and more prestigious be most sought after..but maybe one day I will be sought after for my loving heart even though its small now God you have restored others I trust you will do that in me.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Please LET ME BE.. all that You need me to be. despite whats going on  with me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord what in the world is going on with these pastors.I mean my opinion will not be taken well but for the black church we have put them on a pedal stool far too long they demand and we provide and sweep their nonsense under the rug.No more! God is pulling the nonsense out because they are not representing him.The church please remember God name.Don't drag his name in the mud.I would rather leave the church than to mess it up.What is so holy and pure.Don't go through the motions with and make this unloving world laugh at the mess we are creating.Im done don't stone me.


----------



## Laela

The Coming of Moses and Elijah


----------



## Laela

Sharing this awesome e-mail I received this morning...






























































     Awesome!!  We complain about the cross we bear but don't  realize
it is preparing us for the dip in  the road that God can see and we  can't. 

*†​* *Whatever your cross, whatever your pain,

    There will always be sunshine, after the rain....

     Perhaps you may stumble, perhaps even fall;

    But God's always ready, to answer your call....

    He knows every heartache, sees every tear,

    A word from His lips, can calm every fear...

    Your sorrows may linger, throughout the night,

    But suddenly vanish, dawn's early light...

    The Savior is waiting, somewhere above,

    To give you His grace, and send you His love...

†

    God promises a safe landing, not a calm passage.​*


----------



## LovingLady

Dear Lord, please allow your will to be done in my life and in the lives of the people around me.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord please heal me of my lack of trust-in you, in friends, in men.  Help me to see myself rightly because of you and what you have done for me and not be so scared of who you have made me to be.  Lord prepare me for the desires of my heart because I don't think I will ever get married, or have children if I can't rid myself of the habits and thinking that has polluted my life for way to long now.  I'm just a mess Lord and I need you.  I can't live my life without you.  I don't wanna keep hiding from my feeling and my hurt.  I wanna live.  For freedom Christ has set me free.  I wanna start living as a free woman today. Now.  Lord help me.


----------



## Laela

Moment of gratitude: My nephew's school mentor sent me the photos of the kid who received my nephew's too-small bike, which they had fixed and restored as a project. Happy lil kid..nice smile and ironically, his name is Isaiah.  God, thank you for my nephew's mentor, who is helping us teach him to sow into the lives of others. Sometimes people outside of _family _have a greater impact than I give them credit for.. but then again, he's a brother in Christ, so he IS family. 

Happy riding, Isaiah!


----------



## Guitarhero

Slavery still exists, we just like to think it doesn't and push it under the discomfort carpet because it hurts our sensibilities.  We must open our eyes daily to those around us who are in bondage to other human beings who abuse and torment them.  The solution to freedom might be us.

Matthew 25:35-36 (New International Version)

35For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, 36I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.'


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I need help I can't trust,can't relax and I hate feeling so unable to help myself.I wish I didn't need anyone to help me so I can be successful without the sappiness and the fakeness.I just want to make a great deal of money and issue to the causes that really save life.I want to feel ok with me and not beat myself up.Im glad I haven't started cutting myself anymore or starving myself.I just want my one day to come..I pray this interview I go on will produce a job even if its only seasonal


----------



## luthiengirlie

wonders why it's easier to hear YHWH SAY: Girl you KNOW YOU WAS WRONG.. than it is to hear it from a human???? yes its still OUCH but it's a diffrent kind of OUCH not a I KNOW YOU DIDN'T SAY THAT ABOUT ME. BUT FROM God is like.. okay.. I hear you... how do i fix it?


----------



## Laela

Beautiful... 




luthiengirlie said:


> wonders why it's easier to hear YHWH SAY: Girl you KNOW YOU WAS WRONG.. than it is to hear it from a human???? yes its still OUCH but it's a diffrent kind of OUCH not a I KNOW YOU DIDN'T SAY THAT ABOUT ME. BUT FROM God is like.. okay.. I hear you... how do i fix it?


----------



## PinkPebbles

God is so good...thank you for showing me what I needed to know in advance Lord!


----------



## Reminiscing

When I read the Bible, I take it personally...

Romans 4:18, 21 and 22 (NLT) say... 18 Even when there was no reason for hope, Abraham kept hoping—believing that he would become the father of many nations.  21 He was fully convinced that God is able to do whatever he promises. 22 And because of Abraham’s faith, God counted him as righteous. 

But I take this personally so it reads to me...

Even when there is no reason for hope, *I, Reminiscing*, will keep hoping - believing that all His plans for *me* will be fulfilled.  *I* am fully convinced that God is able to do whatever He promises and because of *my* faith, *I* am counted as righteous.

Righteous means that I am worthy to receive ALL of his blessings.

God is the same God, yesterday, today and forever.  His Word is not just history, it's personal.  It is a declaration of what he did then and is still doing today.  

I wrote it down, I made it plain, I declared today in JESUS' NAME, that every promise will be fulfilled.

Thank you God for this message you placed in my heart this morning!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ephesians 2:4-5

4But God, being rich in mercy, because of the great love with which he loved us, 5 even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christ— by grace you have been saved—

Lord thank you for your Mercy.  I realize that my whole life is continuous But God moments that show how merciful and loving you are even when I didn't love you.  I am glad that your Mercy stalks me day after day.  That your mercies are renewed each morning.  Thank you for Loving me.  That you don't act based on emotions but for the praise of your Glory.  Thank you for making me alive in Christ.


----------



## Guitarhero

Trying to figure out Dec. 25 as Jesus' birthday...was driving me crazy.  So, St. John's conception dated by his father's priestly duties in the Temple at the Golden Altar...occurring once a year and the lot fell to him.  That's the Day of Atonement, 7th Hebrew month, Gregorian, September-ish.  

Luke 1:26  

In the sixth month, God sent the angel Gabriel to Nazareth, a town in Galilee, 

That would probably mean in the 6th gestational month of Elizabeth, around March or Adar/Nissan when Passover is.  And 9 months of that date is Kislev/December-ish.  There's a diff. between the Julian and Gregorian calendars and the orthodox celebrate Christmas and Easter roughly 2 weeks later...but still very much within that time span.

Whew, somebody asked a tough question and it took an Israeli to answer it.  I'm glad she did because if someone had asked me to "prove" it, I couldn't have...until today...well, believe that the celebrated day is definitely in our December.  We also know that the calendars change and someone estimated that Kislev 25 or Hannukah coincided with Dec. 25 date of that year in history.  

She made an interesting observation too...determining by what the priest was doing...not by his status and that the apostles certainly knew the different times of and between the holy days.  It was an interesting discussion.


----------



## BobbieDoll

God is good! Even when I don't deserve his blessings He gives me more than I ever expected. The least I can do is say thank you.


----------



## divya

God is good, all the time...and all the time, God is good. 




Oh and Laela, I sent you a message sis. Hope u received it! =)


----------



## Laela

Welcome back, divya! Good to see you...


----------



## Laela

Meditating on this powerful Word this week, on how to enter the secret place of the Most High (Psalms 91:1) 



*Hebrews 10*
_19 *Having therefore, brethren, boldness to enter into the holiest by the blood of Jesus*,

20 By a new and living way, which he hath consecrated for us, through the veil, that is to say, his flesh;

21 And having an high priest over the house of God;

22 Let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, having our hearts sprinkled from an evil conscience, and our bodies washed with pure water.

23 Let us hold fast the profession of our faith without wavering; (for he is faithful that promised) _


----------



## Poohbear

*Romans 6:19*
I speak after the manner of men because of the infirmity of your flesh: for as ye have yielded your members servants to uncleanness and to iniquity unto iniquity; even so now yield your members servants to righteousness unto holiness.


*Romans 6:22*
But now being made free from sin, and become servants to God, ye have your fruit unto holiness, and the end everlasting life.


*2 Corinthians 7:1*
Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.


*Ephesians 4:24*
And that ye put on the new man, which after God is created in righteousness and true holiness.


*1 Thessalonians 3:13*
To the end he may stablish your hearts unblameable in holiness before God, even our Father, at the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ with all his saints.


*1 Thessalonians 4:7*
For God hath not called us unto uncleanness, but unto holiness.


*1 Timothy 2:15*
Notwithstanding she shall be saved in childbearing, if they continue in faith and charity and holiness with sobriety.


*Hebrews 12:10*
For they verily for a few days chastened us after their own pleasure; but he for our profit, that we might be partakers of his holiness.


*Hebrews 12:14*
Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord:


----------



## Nice Lady

Laela said:


> Meditating on this powerful Word this week, on how to enter the secret place of the Most High (Psalms 91:1)
> 
> 
> 
> *Hebrews 10*
> _19 *Having therefore, brethren, boldness to enter into the holiest by the blood of Jesus*,
> 
> 20 By a new and living way, which he hath consecrated for us, through the veil, that is to say, his flesh;
> 
> 21 And having an high priest over the house of God;
> 
> 22 Let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, having our hearts sprinkled from an evil conscience, and our bodies washed with pure water.
> 
> 23 Let us hold fast the profession of our faith without wavering; (for he is faithful that promised) _


 
Such a beautiful word.


----------



## LovingLady

Greater is He that is within me than he that is in the world.


----------



## Guitarhero

Abdijz said:


> Greater is He that is within me than he that is in the world.


 
I just wrote that...then I came here...lolol!  So did you!


----------



## LovingLady

Hahaha That just shows that it is something that needs to be said.


----------



## Guitarhero

When you're down, people will kick you, not help pick you up.  Expect that.  Also, expect that Satan's best ambassadors are friends and family...even the occasional stranger who glares at you for no reason at all, other than they are a tool of the devil.  Even fellow believers can be horrible and hateful, unsupportive.  Your _one true friend_ is God, always, all day, every day.  Even Jesus was spat upon.


----------



## Laela

_Keeping Marvin Sapp and the men and women in the Body of Christ who have lost their spouses this year... I can't imagine life on Earth w/out my DH, yet I'm assured that to be absent in the earthly body, is to be present with the Lord. 2 Corin 5:8

All Glory, Honor, Dominion and Power to the one true Living God... only He knows all the whys!  _ 


There’s no question of Your greatness,
no searching of Your power.
All the wonder of Your glory,
to You forty years is but one hour.
Your knowledge is all encompassing,
to Your wisdom there is no end;
for You alone are God,
You are God alone.

Verse 2:
Your mercy is everlasting,
Your truth is here always.
You are He who was and is, and is to come.
Who is He that can number you day,
You’ve flung the sun to burn in space,
and the night’s moon powers light from day;
You are God alone.

Chorus:
Now unto the King,
eternal, immortal, invisible,
the only wise God,
the only wise God;
You alone are God,
for You are God alone.

Vamp:
Be all glory and honor,
dominion, and power
forever and ever, amen.

Ending:
_For You alone are God,
You are God alone _

[video=youtube;upRU-_Xv4Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upRU-_Xv4Rc[/video]


----------



## Laela

Another gem....

*The King's Highway*

Once a king had a great highway built for the members of his kingdom. After it was completed, but before it was opened to the public, the king decided to have a contest. He invited as many as desired to participate.  Their challenge was to see who could travel the highway the best.

On the day of the contest the people came. Some of them had fine chariots.  Some ran along the highway and others rode horses, mules, or donkeys.

People traveled the highway all day, but each one, when he arrived at the end, complained to the king that there was a large pile of rocks and debris left on the road at one spot and this got in their way and hindered their travel.

At the end of the day, a lone traveler wearily crossed the finish line and walked over to the king.  He was tired and dirty, but he addressed the king with great respect and handed him a bag of gold.  He explained, "I stopped along the way to clear a pile of rocks and debris that was blocking the road.  This bag of gold was under it all.  I want to give it to you so you can return it to its rightful owner."

The king replied, "You are the rightful owner."

The traveler replied, "Oh no, this is not mine.   I've never known such money."

"Oh yes," said the king, "you've earned this gold, for you won my contest."

"He who travels the road best is he who makes the road smoother for those who will follow."​


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

We sang this song on Sunday and its been on my heart all week.  
The second part of the verse is my testimony all day every day.  I was lost in darkness bound, He ransomed my heart and I will sing.


Bless the Lord (Son of Man)
by Tye Tribbet & GA
YouTube - Bless The Lord (Son Of Man)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I may never be the mainstream christian or lady for that matter and yet and still you can use me.I find the word I have gotten over the years is on time for me.I was looking over some old sermon notes when i use to go to this mega church in Dallas and it said at times before God will bless you with your desires it will seem to go real bad.For instance you want another used car so God puts you back on the bus so you will be in the position to get a new one.I look at my situation.I have my degree times 2 and I'm not stupid.Yet and still instead of starting my professional career God put me homeless having to live with family,no job,barely getting welfare and with a bum car.I know in due time God will show me it was all worth it.Like that of a mother giving birth all the pain will be quickly forgotten once the bountiful joy is in your arms.


----------



## Laela

_"The biggest black eye you can give the devil is to turn your pain into gain, turn your mess into a message" _- Joyce Meyer


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I did my very first serious fast.It hit me Monday morning at 12am.I was laying in bed couldn't go to sleep bc of my anixety issue and I felt in my spirit I need to fast for 12 hours.I have never done one before in this way so I did a food and technology fast.I gave in at 11:50am since I had a test and my head was getting me down.I read alot of the bible via my sermon notes and prayer.I know it looked weird sitting in my car praying at school but oh well.I felt good to try to do something and I could see the devil in full effect.Making me think about some chicken strips and a jumbo jack.Sad.

Today I noticed that God let the devil test me hard today on my way home.It seemed that me who normally speeds a bit today I drove the exact speed limit.Everyone seemed to be going 90 and going around me.People where cutting me off and just ugly.I know one reason I didn't want to speed is ppl have been getting alot of tickets and I got a small extension of unemployment don't want to give my money to the county.2 I feel it's like a sin to speed since your suppose to respect the powers that are in are there even if you don't agree.It was like God this is how I feel in life.I'm in my lane doing the right thing and everyone around seems to be going by leaps and bounds.Long hair,nice bod,big bank,new dh/so's,good jobs,happy life,having babies etc.I know you can't compare your life all you can do is go in your lane and hope for the best..


----------



## Guitarhero

What on earth is wrong with people who harass Black people through email?  My heart goes out to this dear sister...I hope she can have these folks prosecuted for their hate-mail.  I don't care what religion folks are, there is something called Natural Law and they know what's right and wrong...they just don't care...until that day they answer for it in the celestial courts.  

Matthew 19:19

honor your father and mother,' and 'love your neighbor as yourself.'"


----------



## Laela

This is too cute...

[video]http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=9EB0J1NU[/video]


----------



## LovingLady

Lord please help me . . .


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord please don't pass me by.I graduate in less than a month and a half and I have no money for a dress,hair,and will scrap up enough for my tassels..thank God I didn't throw my cap and gown away from the last graduation.And worst Lord please don't let me be jobless again.This time I have no school to run to and all bills will hit the fans without income..Lord Im scared but I want to stand on faith that you have done it for others you will soften my blow.


----------



## LovingLady

Happy Sunday!!!

Romans 12:11

"Never be lacking in zeal, but keep your spiritual fervor, serving the Lord."


----------



## lovely008

Hmmm..ok..the church i've been thinking of maybe joining is allowing the kids/teens to dress up in costumes during an event they are having at the church later today. I'm not sure what to think of it.


----------



## Laela

But Jerusalem which is above is free, which is the mother of us all. For it is written "Rejoice thou barren that bearest not; Break forth and cry, thou that travailest not; for the desolate hath many more children than she which hath an husband. - Gal 4:26-27  (Isaiah 54:1) 

Now we, brethren, as Isaac was, are the children of promise. But as then he that was born after the flesh persecuted him that was born after the Spirit, even so it is now. Gal 4:28-29

Matthew Henry commentary: The more numerous the Church grows, the more she must fortify herself against errors and corruptions. Thy Maker is thy Husband. Christ is the Holy One of Israel, the Mediator of the covenant made with the Old Testament church. Long he had been called the God of Israel; but now he shall be called the God of the whole earth. And he will cleanse from sin, and cause every true believer to rejoice in this sacred union. We never can enough admire this mercy, or duly value this privilege.


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH, I hate that my heart hurts.. It hurts worse when he's the one You have for me and he doesn't even seem to care.... I know you tell me to stay.. and be paitient but sometimes I feel I can't take it anymore.. where was the initial passion
when he would write me poems and check on me because he loves me
he STILL says he loves me but it feels so hollow..
is it that I love him more than he loves me right now. I pray every night and talk to you and in you i find great comfort.. but with him it hurts. I know you have plans for us.. you told the both of us so.. but I don't know what to do anymore but love You.. that is the only peace i get..


----------



## LovingLady

I know today is a big night for us, and we are sitting on the edge of our seats, but God is sitting on His throne comfortably.


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH, its been a LONG time since I did this... LAY in the bed KNOWING you're ABBA Father. Reading LHCF..knowing You got this and not worrying about a thang.. MAN why did I eva give up this feeling?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord you are sovereign and majestic.  You answer prayer and give us the desires of our hearts.  Lord I"m praying right now to clear the fog that is surrounding me.  Help me to see what is in his heart and not focus on the physical.  I'm so confused Lord and I need clarity.  I await a word from you Lord.  Help me to be still and know you are God and not try to do it on my own.


----------



## Laela

Please keep the people of the Virgin Islands in your prayers..... I pray for God's mercy on that place. A change for the better is desperately needed there as they choose the next governor.  Too serious issues (high crime rate, corrupt police, expensive power bills and shortfalls in the education system) for such a beautiful place. Amen



Abdijz said:


> I know today is a big night for us, and we are sitting on the edge of our seats, but God is sitting on His throne comfortably.


----------



## LovingLady

My Lord please have mercy on your people. Make yourself known, we are growing weary.


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH.. I'm terrified that I may have made the biggest mistake of my life leaving him.. But I know my heart and soul is tired.. And I need to go back to youand heal and recuperate.. I LOVE You soo much and I love him soo much.. But I cannot sustain us alone.. Heal us both and return us to each other Abba Father whole and ready to give each other 100%...  Please....


----------



## LovingLady




----------



## luthiengirlie

i love you YHWH you have broughtus back together.. I am so grateful.. teach me to arrest myf ear so i don't suffocate OUR relationship to death and I don't suffocate my baby's and mine relationship to death.. You have taught me a lot... how much fear gets in the way.. teach me how to move forward from this.. and grow stronger... so I can be stronger in YOu and stronger in all things.. especially my relationship.


----------



## Spongie Bloom

I've finally found a church home...I am too happy


----------



## Laela

Amen, Spongie! I'm happy for you!


----------



## LovingLady

God I wish that I was a millionaire so I could help the people of Haiti. I can't wait until I have money so I can better help your people.


----------



## Laela

Hmmmmmmm... and amen.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord I need to run back to you.  I will desire the spirit over the flesh.  Thank you for showing me that you are better than anything the world has to offer.  You Word is true and faithful.  You love with a love that is everlasting.  I pray for all those going through difficult times.  Let them lean on you Lord and look to you and your Word for guidance and strength.  Let me heed this prayer myself.  Lord I love you and I trust in you and you alone.


----------



## Guitarhero

What is our christian duty to do the right thing in our financial decisions?  Each man to himself, but I've made the choice not to patronize a certain establishment that did not find it objectionable to peddle a book on how to rape and confuse children sexually away from preying eyes.  Good grief!


----------



## Laela

A very Happy Birthday to my grand aunt, who is 99 years old today. It was a blessing to speak with her today, she has no pain, good memory and still can walk. God bless her today!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> A very Happy Birthday to *my grand aunt, who is 99 years old today. It was a blessing to speak with her today, she has no pain, good memory and still can walk.* God bless her today!


 
Wow Laela that is awesome! May the Lord continue to bless your aunt!


----------



## Prudent1

*ALL*
I love you Lord! I thank you for _all _things. 
1 Thessalonians 5:18 (New International Version)
18 give thanks in _all_ circumstances; for this is God’s will for you in Christ Jesus. 
I thank you for strengthening us as we go through this time of mourning so that we will be stronger in you at the end. I thank you that you are a God who can take the worst of scenarios and turn them around for our good! You are not the instigator of _all _things but you can change _all_ things.
Rom 8:28
28 And we know that in _all_ things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. 
Jeremiah 32:27 (New International Version)
27 “I am the LORD, the God of _all_ mankind. Is anything too hard for me?


----------



## luthiengirlie

THANK YOU YHWH FOR SHOWING ME I NEED TO WALK IN THE PURPOSE THAT YOU HAVE FULLY CALLED ME INTO. 
Jer 29:8 For thus says the Lord of hosts, the God of Israel: Let not your [false] prophets and your diviners who are in your midst deceive you; pay no attention {and} attach no significance to your dreams which you dream {or} to theirs,
Jer 29:9 For they prophesy falsely to you in My name. I have not sent them, says the Lord.
Jer 29:10 For thus says the Lord, When seventy years are completed for Babylon, I will visit you and keep My good promise to you, causing you to return to this place.
Jer 29:11 For I know the thoughts {and} plans that I have for you, says the Lord, thoughts {and} plans for welfare {and} peace and not for evil, to give you hope in your final outcome.
Jer 29:12 Then you will call upon Me, and you will come and pray to Me, and I will hear {and} heed you.
Jer 29:13 Then you will seek Me, inquire for, {and} require Me [as a vital necessity] and find Me when you search for Me with all your heart.
Jer 29:14 I will be found by you, says the Lord, and I will release you from captivity and gather you from all the nations and all the places to which I have driven you, says the Lord, and I will bring you back to the place from which I caused you to be carried away captive.


----------



## Laela

Thanks for the kind words, PinkPebbles! She'd lost her voice and started talking in this pee-wee voice I didn't recognize, by the end of the conversation she was speaking with her strong voice again.  We made her really happy ( her grand-niece and great-grand nephew) singing _Happy Birthday_ in a special kinda way.. LOL   I really enjoyed that call. 

God's willing, I hope she's granted the grace to see 100, and I hope to be there for the celebration! 

Have a blessed day....


PinkPebbles said:


> Wow Laela that is awesome! May the Lord continue to bless your aunt!


----------



## PinkPebbles

Laela said:


> Thanks for the kind words, PinkPebbles! She'd lost her voice and started talking in this pee-wee voice I didn't recognize, by the end of the conversation she was speaking with her strong voice again.  We made her really happy ( her grand-niece and great-grand nephew) singing _Happy Birthday_ in a special kinda way.. LOL I really enjoyed that call.
> 
> God's willing, I hope she's granted the grace to see 100, and I hope to be there for the celebration!
> 
> Have a blessed day....


 
That is Beautiful!!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have 34 days til graduation no money,no job,nothing.I'm not going to let these missing things to stop me from prasing you God.Im thankful to be able to graduate again with a decent gpa..may not be honors but I know I worked hard..I may have fell in Feb with my incident God but you didn't let it de rail me..Lord you know my heart and how I desire to live alone..I pray something happens soon..

Hello lovely ladies..how your all doing totally awesome!


----------



## Spongie Bloom

GoddessMaker said:


> I have 34 days til graduation no money,no job,nothing.I'm not going to let these missing things to stop me from prasing you God.Im thankful to be able to graduate again with a decent gpa..may not be honors but I know I worked hard..I may have fell in Feb with my incident God but you didn't let it de rail me..Lord you know my heart and how I desire to live alone..I pray something happens soon..
> 
> Hello lovely ladies..how your all doing totally awesome!


 
Hey sister congrats on your graduation!  I finished university mid June with no job or interviews lined up despite sending off many applications from the beginning of the year. My graduation was in September and I still had no job, money or anything even after applying to hundreds of jobs and going to a handful of interviews which were all unsuccessful I moved from my university town and having a messy break up in the process back to my hometown, had to go on Job Seekers Allowance (british version of the unemployment benefits). It has been a very rough few months my self confidence plumetted everything, you name it went south but my faith did not falter. God is always faithful I just got a job, and overall things are looking up again. 

I will keep you in my prayers that you get a job too and whatever incident you are referring to God has already forgiven you so put it out your mind (((Hugs)))


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Spongie Bloom said:


> Hey sister congrats on your graduation!  I finished university mid June with no job or interviews lined up despite sending off many applications from the beginning of the year. My graduation was in September and I still had no job, money or anything even after applying to hundreds of jobs and going to a handful of interviews which were all unsuccessful I moved from my university town and having a messy break up in the process back to my hometown, had to go on Job Seekers Allowance (british version of the unemployment benefits). It has been a very rough few months my self confidence plumetted everything, you name it went south but my faith did not falter. God is always faithful I just got a job, and overall things are looking up again.
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers that you get a job too and whatever incident you are referring to God has already forgiven you so put it out your mind (((Hugs)))



This is so touching.I m already on unemployment which runs out in Dec..I have been interviewing and I pray something will pull through.Im living with family which for me is a bad thing being as old as I am..I will be 25 on the 21st..but Im grateful for the charity..I hope you have a great atmosphere at your new job.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I am really Trusting You YHWH with 2011
1.flourishing academics
2.flourishing relationships
3.flourishing business


May 2011 be a year of flourishment in every area of my life.. ESPECIALLY my relationship with You.


----------



## Reminiscing

Have you ever held your Bible close to you when you couldn't think of anything to read?

The Lord presented me with an opportunity last week and instead of walking in faith I've been really nervous about it.  This morning I woke up and the only thing that brought me comfort was to hold my Bible -- literally just hold it.  After a few minutes, I calmly heard...

Trust in the Lord with all thine heart and lean not to thine own understanding.  In all thy ways acknowledge him and he shall direct thy paths.

So I opened my bible and I read Proverbs 3.  I have read this scripture over and over in the past.  It's a popular one, but today it had new meaning.  It was exactly what I needed!

If your thoughts/fears are speaking louder than God's voice, if you feel lost with no direction, I encourage you to just touch your Bible.  It's the most powerful tangible tool God has given it us.  It's strength goes beyond it's words.  Touch your Bible today and experience it's calming effects.  I guarantee that you won't be able to put it down without finding the right scripture to comfort your heart.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Even though I have dreaded this storm I've been in for 2yrs.  I know that you will get the glory God.  I know I've been changed for the good.  I won't come out of this as the same person who went in.  I thank you for that Lord.

I'm so excited about my breakthru!!  This experience will be with me for a lifetime.  My test turned testimony.  I'll have the victory b/c of your grace and mercy.  I love you Lord and I thank you, I thank you, I thank you!!!!!


----------



## Laela

Sharing some nice quotes... 

It is not enough to be good if you have the ability to be better – *Alberta Lee Cox*

Blessed are those who can give without remembering and take without forgetting. – *Elizabeth Bibesco*

Lord grant that the FIRE of my heart may melt the lead of my feet - *Unknown*

Prosperity doth best discover vice; but adversity doth best discover virtue – *Francis Bacon*

They gave our Master a crown of thorns – Why do we hope for a crown of roses? – *Martin Luther*

If you ask enough people, you can usually find someone who will advise you to do what you were going to do anyway. – *Weston Smith*

Do not open your heart to every man, but discuss your affairs with one who is wise and who fears God – *Thomas à Kempis*

God’s wounds cure, sin’s kisses kill – *William Gurnall*

God can do wonders with a broken heart; if we give Him all the pieces. - *Unknown*

All cruelty springs from weakness. – *Seneca*

No one who really wants to count for God can afford to play at Christianity. – *H. A. Ironside*
_
Doubt sees the obstacles
Faith sees the way;
Doubt sees the blackest night
Faith sees the day;
Doubts dreads to take a step
Faith soars on high;
Doubt questions, “Who believes?”
Faith answers, “I”_ - *Unknown*

 When you close your eyes to the devil, make sure that it is not a wink. – *John C. Kulp*


----------



## PG480

^^ Hi Laela


We are blessed to be a blessing! 
and Lord I am trusting YOU all the WAYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

When life doesn't affirm, you will always confirm that your word is the TRUTH.  Thank you Lord for speaking to me.  I've longed to hear from you.  I pray that my ears and heart be open to always receive when you are speaking to me.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Loving the new Israel Houghton CD "Love God. Love People"

Two tracks have really been speaking to my spirit-- You Hold My World & Surprises

The 1st speaks about how God keeps all of us and he won't let go of us.
The 2nd on how nothing we do surprises God and that he is madly in love with us.


----------



## Lucie

Sometimes I feel like giving up. It seems that things are hopeless. I have forgiven myself for past transgressions but even the Bible says adultery is a sin against marriage where divorce is okay. Maybe I should give up and leave my husband alone. No, I have not recently cheated but my husband wants to divorce.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lucie said:


> Sometimes I feel like giving up. It seems that things are hopeless. I have forgiven myself for past transgressions but even the Bible says adultery is a sin against marriage where divorce is okay. Maybe I should give up and leave my husband alone. No, I have not recently cheated but my husband wants to divorce.




Im praying for you Lucie and have been since I say your post in the relationship thread a while ago..I know God can heal a broken marriage bc he can heal a broken heart..just dig deep into God with fasting,prayer and constant focus on God and your hubby..big hugs my love


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you God for another day.


----------



## Laela

Heyyyy PG, good to 'see' you back! 

Blessings to you... 




PG480 said:


> ^^ Hi Laela
> 
> 
> We are blessed to be a blessing!
> and Lord I am trusting YOU all the WAYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## luthiengirlie

THANK YOU YHWH FOR YOUR MIGHTY WORD:

PSALM 29 HSCB:
1 Ascribe to Yahweh, you heavenly beings,
 ascribe to the Lord glory and strength.
  2 Ascribe to Yahweh the glory due His name;
 worship Yahweh
 in the splendor of His holiness.

3 The voice of the Lord is above the waters.
 The God of glory thunders-
 the Lord, above vast waters,
  4 the voice of the Lord in power,
 the voice of the Lord in splendor.
  5 The voice of the Lord breaks the cedars;
 the Lord shatters the cedars of Lebanon.
  6 He makes Lebanon skip like a calf,
 and Sirion, like a young wild ox.
  7 The voice of the Lord flashes flames of fire.
  8 The voice of the Lord shakes the wilderness;
 the Lord shakes the wilderness of Kadesh.
  9 The voice of the Lord makes the deer give birth
 and strips the woodlands bare.

In His temple all cry, "Glory!"

10 The Lord sat enthroned at the flood;
 the Lord sits enthroned, King forever.
  11 The Lord gives His people strength;
 the Lord blesses His people with peace.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

luthiengirlie said:


> THANK YOU YHWH FOR YOUR MIGHTY WORD:
> 
> PSALM 29 HSCB:
> 1 Ascribe to Yahweh, you heavenly beings,
> ascribe to the Lord glory and strength.
> 2 Ascribe to Yahweh the glory due His name;
> worship Yahweh
> in the splendor of His holiness.
> 
> 3 The voice of the Lord is above the waters.
> The God of glory thunders-
> the Lord, above vast waters,
> 4 the voice of the Lord in power,
> the voice of the Lord in splendor.
> 5 The voice of the Lord breaks the cedars;
> the Lord shatters the cedars of Lebanon.
> 6 He makes Lebanon skip like a calf,
> and Sirion, like a young wild ox.
> 7 The voice of the Lord flashes flames of fire.
> 8 The voice of the Lord shakes the wilderness;
> the Lord shakes the wilderness of Kadesh.
> 9 The voice of the Lord makes the deer give birth
> and strips the woodlands bare.
> 
> In His temple all cry, "Glory!"
> 
> 10 The Lord sat enthroned at the flood;
> the Lord sits enthroned, King forever.
> 11 The Lord gives His people strength;
> the Lord blesses His people with peace.


 
This is one of my favorite Psalms.  On the CD the Psalter by Jas Knight they sang this Psalm and it just touches me each time.  When they came and did a concert at my church it brought me to tears because only God can be ascribed these things.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> This is one of my favorite Psalms. On the CD the Psalter by Jas Knight they sang this Psalm and it just touches me each time. When they came and did a concert at my church it brought me to tears because *only God can be ascribed these things*.


 

only YHWH can be ascribed to these things. that is such a powerful truth..
I had to BIU THAT lol
but this does speak to the testament of HIs power 
thats the awesome part


----------



## Laela

I'm celebrating the birthdays of my grand nephew and older brother, who share the same birthday today 

  

  My grandnephew celebrates his first year on the planet..  and I can't wait to pinch his chubby cheeks when I see him!

My prayer is that he is trained in the way that he should go, so when he gets older he won't depart from it; my prayer for my brother is that he keeps God Almighty first as he starts his Walk with Jesus! Thank you Lord!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord thank you for another year as of Sunday Im 25..Im happy that my last attempt of taking life in Feb was foiled.Lord Im perplexed with the status of my life.I feel you distantly Lord but I feel like the things that brought me to you ie Joyce Meyer,lots of church services now dont do it for me.My goal is to service the pimps,whores,drug users and sellers..the holy people don't do anything for me if anything keep me from wanting to go to church..Lord I need guidance and comfort..


----------



## paradise79

I know, You keep your promises
I know you love me and I trust you
I'm not afraid cause I can feel You're here with me.Thanks God for showing us your face.
I love you, Jesus


----------



## paradise79

You're in my prayers Lucie; don't give up on anything and just let Him guide your steps and your life for He will provide. I don't know when, how but He will make it


Lucie said:


> Sometimes I feel like giving up. It seems that things are hopeless. I have forgiven myself for past transgressions but even the Bible says adultery is a sin against marriage where divorce is okay. Maybe I should give up and leave my husband alone. No, I have not recently cheated but my husband wants to divorce.


----------



## Guitarhero

I think my ex is going to try and internationally abduct my children to Ethiopia.  He has not taken care of his children here and has refused to pay child support until he got disability (fraudulently) and they took it out of his monies.  I'm calling their embassy and ours to issue an alert.  They should not live with him for serious reasons but we have joint custody and there are no exit controls for this country.  I need christians to stand beside me and pray that any harm he is attempting to inflict will harm him and not us.  I am also praying that G-d would take him from this life if he attempts to harm me physically.  But do not misunderstand this, it would be better for one to pass from this life than to die spiritually.  Of course, I hope this is never the case, but G-d's people will be protected.  

I think I am going to make some tobacco ties and offer them up in prayer.  I need a sign today that G-d has heard my prayer.  Today, L-rd.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I think my ex is going to try and internationally abduct my children to Ethiopia. He has not taken care of his children here and has refused to pay child support until he got disability (fraudulently) and they took it out of his monies. I'm calling their embassy and ours to issue an alert. They should not live with him for serious reasons but we have joint custody and there are no exit controls for this country. I need christians to stand beside me and pray that any harm he is attempting to inflict will harm him and not us. I am also praying that G-d would take him from this life if he attempts to harm me physically. But do not misunderstand this, it would be better for one to pass from this life than to die spiritually. Of course, I hope this is never the case, but G-d's people will be protected.
> 
> I think I am going to make some tobacco ties and offer them up in prayer. I need a sign today that G-d has heard my prayer. Today, L-rd.


 I will pray


----------



## Laela

*Happy 25th birthday to GoddessMaker! *

That's a great age and you're just starting life!

I hope you had an enjoyable birthday so far...and God's best to you!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God be all the glory to be able to see another year..I was born at 7pm back in 85..I see why Im always perky at night..Lord Im thanking you in advance for job offers,a child,and victory over the enemy in my heart,soul,mind and body..And I say a prayer for all you ladies for being happy to be used by God..its a bold womanly move..


----------



## luthiengirlie

Ooo HAPPY BIRTHDAY GODDESSMAKER!

YHWH-I AM GONNA HAVE TO FIGURE OUT LIFE WITHOUT HIM. But that's why I have you I guess.. I feel so numb...my body and heart and spirit is weary of being the one doing all the work and I am not yet ready to leave..ready me O YHWH. Help my spirit be willing to close that door and be open to what you have for me.. I know he's my soulmate but if a soulmate doesn't want it its not gawn work...  Help me heal and be really OKAY with walking away..  Help me figure out what I need to do after graduation because likely that dream I had about us is not going to come true... Help me face that reality.


----------



## Guitarhero

It truly hurts to have a broken heart.  I know how you feel.  Wanted to give you that big huggie thing but can't find it...anyhoo.....hugs to you!!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> It truly hurts to have a broken heart. I know how you feel. Wanted to give you that big huggie thing but can't find it...anyhoo.....hugs to you!!


 

*thank you sister in Yeshua you are such Baruch to me *
*to this i say to you Baruch Ha' Ba Shem *
*it really helps *


----------



## Guitarhero

Amein!  Baruch Hu!  (praise to Him)


----------



## luthiengirlie

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Amein! Baruch Hu! (praise to Him)


 

i desire to learn more Hebrew and be fluent at it 

*Harpu u’de’u ki-anokhi Elohim
arum baggoyim, arum ba’aretz*

and HIS NAME SHALL BE EXALTED VOLVER  ESPECIALLY WITH ALL THAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH.. HE KNOWS THE END


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord its really funny how my step father can't come ask me directly for money..My mother came in my room a little bit ago asking your step father wants 10.00..I remember reading the bible yesterday and it was saying in essence be nice and kind to your enemy if they are hungry feed them and if they are thirsty give them a drink..bc they will get shameful heaping coals on their heads..The one who would strip me of money now asks me with little money for a bit...Lord you get all the glory bc I know its you who works in me on this moments.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Amein!  Baruch Hu!  (praise to Him)



My Achoti in Yeshua
I would love to call my daughter Achoti. Beautiful. What is Yeshua doin in the case of your children?


----------



## luthiengirlie

Yeshua.. The Great Lion.. I bow before You..Before Your mane of Wisdom, Your roar of JusticeYour Quiet StrengthAnd Your Gentleness.. Yeshua The Great Lion... I bow before You and give You glory


----------



## topsyturvy86

I had an awakening and thought i'd share. 

For the past couple of weeks, I came to a place where I had nothing I was particularly waiting on God for and started feeling a bit empty and searching for a purpose. I prayed with my connect group and my friend about God's purpose for my life revealed. During team visioon night at my church 2 Tuesday's ago, my Pastor was speaking about that and challenged us to think instead; *my life for God's purpose*. And then it clicked! My purpose is to live out God's purpose ... this is very broad: to be an instrument in bringing the lost to the father, to love people; to feed the poor, to edify and bring strength and purpose to the weak that are placed in my way. To live a life that is pleasing to God, to be salt and light in my environment, to die to self each day and allow God to express Himself through me, and more and more. I am now overfilled with purpose


----------



## LovingLady

I found this lovely lady on youtube today. 

 Matthew 9:37-38


----------



## LovelyRo

Thank you Lord that I was able to hear your voice, thank you Lord that I am covered by the Blood of Jesus.... You are my protector!!!!


----------



## strenght81

Thank You father for steering me in the right direction...as always!

Lord father, continue to bless my family. Help my sister in her time of need.


----------



## Lucie

I am alone on Thanksgiving waiting for my baked macaroni and cheese to complete my meal. I am watching Creflo Dollar on my laptop as I wait. I never pictured a Thanksgiving like this. I thank God that his message gives me comfort and that I have food to eat.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im so close to being done with this christian walk..so much Im seeing makes me more and more resent this whole thing..Im not a religious person I see too much utter nonsense to be..I thought one day I would be able to fall into the whole live at the church thing and I despise those that do that..life isn't about putting x amount of hours at some bloody building slave working for some joker pastor..Its about being real and raw being able to help awake the souls who are the pimps,whores,drug users and dealers..the ones who have had no love and life and are reacting instead of looking above..call me whatever but I dont think I will ever go to church or do all that fake holy mess...its mind boggling how some think they are great but yet your baggage is killing your kids and is poison like crack and meth..

I hope not to offend any of you ladies its not my intention but after visiting folks yesterday Im just floored with the religious ppl esp the black woman who thinks she something bc of God your not..your a self righteous mess with no true substance in you..this classism I see on this site in different areas such as dating and jobs shows I will never be of the elite I guess God didn't place me in that class maybe its for the best..at least I know how true God is and how rich his love..


----------



## LovingLady

GoddessMaker, I think you are focusing on people and their expectations instead of focusing on making God happy. I am not to sure of the "classism" that you are talking about but I think I have an idea. People in general will gravitate towards people that they have things in common with, try not take their closeness personally. If you want to comment on something, jump into the conversation, if they are intentionally spiteful towards you don't worry about it, if God for you who is against you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Abdijz said:


> GoddessMaker, I think you are focusing on people and their expectations instead of focusing on making God happy. I am not to sure of the "classism" that you are talking about but I think I have an idea. People in general will gravitate towards people that they have things in common with, try not take their closeness personally. If you want to comment on something, jump into the conversation, if they are intentionally spiteful towards you don't worry about it, if God for you who is against you.




Im not looking at ppl Im looking way deeper than the surface that some only look at..Im looking a alot of different dynamics..but I def see your pov


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you God for the fire that I am going through.


----------



## LovingLady

2 Kings 20:5 (New International Version)

5 “Go back and tell Hezekiah, the ruler of my people, ‘This is what the LORD, the God of your father David, says: I have heard your prayer and seen your tears; I will heal you. On the third day from now you will go up to the temple of the LORD.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord this week coming is nerve wrecking..I need to focus on things as a chapter is ending in my life and so are certain ppl from my life..Im glad for the word that some doors must close in order for the right ones to open..


----------



## Laela

*Jesus is the Gift​*​
Jesus is the gift that perfectly fits every heart
and it is with His love that all celebration starts.
We rejoice in Him as we remember His birth
and thank God for sending His only Son to earth.

His life led from a manger to a cross on a hill
where He faithfully followed His Father's perfect will.
He freely laid down everything so that we could live
and there is no greater treasure anyone could give.

Like a scarlet ribbon His love wrapped around the cross
and He offered it to us all at the greatest cost.
So each time that we give we remember what He's done
and honor the perfect Gift - God's one and only Son.


_For God so loved the world that He gave_... *John 3:16*


----------



## Guitarhero

Yes, I realize I have a potty mouth.  I have a few other vices as well.  Eh...confession time again.


----------



## Guitarhero

Must be on a roll or sumpin...that's 2 in a row...but anyhoo

Do the right thing, follow what's been set before you by Creator, question, get affirmations, question again so you know you are in His will...do the right thing and even family will talk against you.  Well, I guess the comfort is that Jesus was innocent but was and still is called all manner of wicked things.  Do something good for humanity, for family, for friends, for strangers...and ungrateful people will spit on your efforts.  Alas, such is life.

Jesus, like Sr. Teresa, is that what she meant when she told You no wonder You don't have many friends cuz that's how You treat them?  You sure do know how to shower me with blessings...and the occasional bunch of misery.  I guess I kinda know how you feel.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord this video isn't by accident that I finally went to this lady's youtube channel..just like this site I came for hair got so much more..

YouTube - My MARRIAGE/LIFE....REAL TALK w/ THE MRS

Im not a cryer but this got me on the edge..


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm not happy. Trouble finding peace in You. My life is stagnant right now.  I don't want to be still.  I'm nearly 30 and I desire to enter the next phase of life (marriage & children).


----------



## Laela

Dear Lord, 

It's never my desire to ever give you what's left, but always what's right, even when I unwittingly fail. But I won't give up or lose hope, because You are my Hope. I ask that you purge my heart of anything that offends you, that my words always line up with my actions. I thank you for this life, that is a testament to your Glory. I cannot turn my back on You; Your Love is strong, unlike the love of man, which comes with so many conditions and stipulations.   I ask that you bless those in this Forum whose hearts are set on You, as we all continue to grow into the knowledge of your Truth. You alone know where each heart lives in You.  

Amen


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord whats up with all these no's or something happen type emails.I m still waiting on this possible job offer but no avail.I grad in 17 days.I have more bills than money and I get all of 160 in unemployment this month that all..Im scared I will have debt and Im already not starting off in life well.Now my professor who told me I could take the final early said the school is saying they can't.I may have to jeopardize my grades bc I need work..I hate being born poor..always a day late and a dollar short..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

^^^^ Well my prayer came through..I asked in prayer on my knees that I would get a job offer by the end of the week..and got a call at 3pm Friday..Praise the Lord for provision..I start on the 13th..


----------



## Renewed1

Lord, I'm ready to allow you to prepare me to walk into my dream job. I feel I'm ready for it; but I know you do things in your perfect timing. Just let me know what I should do? What should I ask for? So that you can open closed doors in my career, personal and financial life.


----------



## Laela

_We must become the CHANGE we want to see_

Amen


----------



## ivyness

I never stopped to think that being a wife and mother may NOT be part of my purpose. Is this the reason why God answers all my other prayers but this one? Why do I feel so strongly about being a wife and mother then?

At this stage, i feel like giving up on this one particular desire. I have prayed and prayed to the point i cant differentiate between positive thinking and obsession. I'm taking a break from everything love and marriage. I don't want to think about it, work towards it, pray on it, Nothing.

I. am. done.


----------



## topsyturvy86

GoddessMaker said:


> ^^^^ Well my prayer came through..I asked in prayer on my knees that I would get a job offer by the end of the week..and got a call at 3pm Friday..Praise the Lord for provision..I start on the 13th..



Congrats Goddessmaker!  I'm so happy for you. God is an awesome provider!


----------



## luthiengirlie

2010 was the year of the Crucible for me.. I was dealing with Spritual and other attacks from ALL SIDES CONSTANTLY this year. But I can say this.. YHWH WAS DEFINETLY IN THE MIDST AND HE STILL IS IN THE MIDST of those things.. It was the prayers of my LHCF AND MY FB friends that have helped truly...  I believe 2011 is my year of Turnaround.. I see it happening now.. I'm adjusting to a new life and new goals that I never imagined but I believe I have found my purpose.. I <3 you LHCF FAMILY, ESP Abdjiz, GoddessMaker, Volver, Shimmie. I really heart you ladies


----------



## loolalooh

Finally got out of bed today on my own.  Trying not to stay defeated.


----------



## Guitarhero

I go hard for the faith but with other believers. I hardly ever debate somebody to believe in Jesus...that is not my purpose on this earth.  I wouldn't want anybody shoving down their beliefs on me either, including my traditional Jewish and Native relatives/friends...

What I will attempt to demonstrate is that this "holier-than-thou" is nonproductive in the Body.  We all come from various christian traditions and beating each other over the head is proving nothing except that we're all meshugena...crazy. :shrugs:  Sure, have a healthy debate, have an opinion...but "my way to G-d in xyz is better than yours?"  I don't think so.  Know your own, pick apart your own so you know can know why you believe as you do and that can only come through questioning and comparisons...honest comparative debate/discussion.  But there is but one Jesus and I think we're all brothers and sisters..just that my scripture is in French and yours is in English.  Same G-d, same brethern.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

God I will continue to trust you.  I know I have the victory over this situation.  I got the phone call today that months ago would have brought me to my knees, but it didn't.  

It's b/c I won't allow what's going on around me or how things appear to shake my faith!  You said you'd NEVER leave or forsake me.  So, I know you are in the midst of my situation.  You WILL get the glory from this!


----------



## Laela

I love this post from an FB friend  on songs:

"Mine is "_He saw the best in me_" It is always easy for people to recognize and point out your shortcomings, and slow to commend and compliment you on your accomplishments. That is why I am glad that God is God, and besides him there is none other. Because he looked beyond all my faults, and saw my needs. When everyone else around me can only see the worst in me, he saw the best in me."


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Even though I had made up my mind and you have agreed with my decision...why does it still hurt?  Why in all my reading, praying, and talking I still don't see you as enough?  That you have my best interest at heart?  Why can't my will line up with Your will for my life?

I want to do all these things but I can't get pass my flesh to see the truth.  Lord help my disbelief.


----------



## maxineshaw

How interesting...the very things I believed weren't important in the bible are the very things I seek right now.


----------



## Ije4eva

ALWAYS ask God to show you the truth.  I'm learning that most things are never as bad as they seem.  So before you panic and do something crazy, wait for Him to speak.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Ije4eva said:


> ALWAYS ask God to show you the truth. I'm learning that most things are never as bad as they seem. So before you panic and do something crazy, wait for Him to speak.


 

 YHWH ALWAYS SPEAKS HIS MIND SOMEHOW.. HE ALWAYS GETS HIS PIECE STATED LOL...  :GRIN: OKAY YHWH AFTER I EAT.. YOU AND ME TIME.. AND IT'S NOT THAT BAD : GRIN:  :LACHEN:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord forgive me for having faith in people again.I know God I should never believed that I would be treated properly by family.To always be looked over bc your not with a disability or stupid or under achiever it really hurts.I really believe I shouldn't believe in holidays anymore so I don't feel let down each year.I really hate being poor and everything falling on me..next year God Im believing for more and better and finally be done with the thing called family


----------



## tyrablu

Lord I need help in virtually all aspects of my life, but most importantly in my walk with you. I'm no where near the beginning, but I'm trying.


----------



## Laela

Meditating today on what this really means to me:

For THINE is the Kingdom,
the Power 
and the Glory...
Forever and ever. 
Amen


----------



## topsyturvy86

I am so blessed and grateful to be loved by God. A love that heals and restores. A love that matches up and is greater than all the hurt, rejection and negativity. A love that brings peace and wholeness. Thank you Jesus for your love


----------



## Guitarhero

What on earth do you do with a person you have to see daily who so callously treats you as an after-thought?  Sigh..  Yeah, I know, pray, love them anyway...but


----------



## strenght81

Please pray for my friend. Last year I asked everyone to pray for him after being shot a few times and her survived! Thank you lord!! A few days ago he has been shot again and has survived-he's recovering in the ICU. Thank You lord. Now, I come to ask for prayers to heal his mind from self destruction. He seems to can't leave the street life alone. I pray that the lord brings about a change of heart, a opportunity for him to flee the state, the street life and never look back. In your son jesus name, amen!


----------



## strenght81

Please pray for a cause that is dear to me- the dream act. An immigration law for illegal immigrant children who were brought to this country by their parents and were never able to legalize their status. The bill has passed the house of representatives, now it's in the hands of the senators. Pray that this bill is passed. It will help so many illegal children and adults who had no choice on their status.


----------



## Lucie

I prayed for your friend and The Dream Act. It shall be done in Jesus name!!! Genesis 18:14 - Is anything too difficult for the Lord? The answer: NOPE, LOL!!!!!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## Laela

Yep.. _pray_..for real... .leave it in His hands and whistle while you work..,   cause I"m sure what you wanna do with them His Love won't let you  ... :Rose:




Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> What on earth do you do with a person you have to see daily who so callously treats you as an after-thought?  Sigh..  Yeah, I know, pray, love them anyway...but


----------



## strenght81

Thank you, lucie!!! and to everyone else as well. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## Guitarhero

Laela said:


> Yep.. _pray_..for real... .leave it in His hands and whistle while you work..,   cause I"m sure what you wanna do with them His Love won't let you  ... :Rose:




I'm afraid I'm a very sensitive person and it usually brings me to tears, whether I show it or not.  I just cannot figure out why it's done and it saddens me because I try not to treat others the same.


----------



## Guitarhero

Speaking of forgiveness, this has been on my mind since I heard it last week on the radio.  I was thinking about attending a support group for men who ruined their marriages through infidelity.  There is a christian radio station that featured this issue of christian men who came full-circle, fully aware of how they failed G-d.  Why would I want to attend locally?  I just wanted to hear that someone out of the bunch realized that it wasn't just G-d they let down and that they fully comprehended the blow they dealt, to the woman.  I will not personally ever hear such for my situation, but I just wanted to know that there are those out there who comprehend that it's not just fear of losing relationships, heaven or displeasing G-d, but that someone actually thought about her feelings and felt sorry for that one particular thing...her heart.

I mean, is there one true man in the whole of this world?  Just one???  I'm thinking of writing that counseling team and some of the pastors/groups locally and suggesting that part of their sessions come to focus upon that issue and perhaps purge all their heartache through writing a letter to the offended stating they realize just how they have hurt them.  It would mean so much to countless women who've moved on, gotten closure, but have not heard these words.  "I'm sorry" is one thing, but acknowledging the effect is another.


----------



## LovingLady

Two things happen when you wake up in the morning, the devil is terrified, and God smiles.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im soo happy I start work tomorrow and I graduate next Sunday..Im working on not being stressed out after I pray bc  I know what my credit card balance is and with the upcoming events and no one wants to reward my good work I may be in the whole..but I know God will make a way for things to happen..I just have to be creative and listen..

I hope everyone has a awesome week something will happen awesome this week for all..


----------



## phynestone

Yea! Congrats on graduation and starting your new job!


----------



## chickle

I know God exists, but I am 100% sure he does not know that I do too.

Anytime I think about religion, I get depressed, it's like a door that will never open for me.


----------



## LovingLady

Chickle, if truly you want the door to be opened, God will open it. 

Luke 11:9-10 (King James Version)

9 And I say unto you, Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you.

10 For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.


----------



## luthiengirlie

chickle said:


> I know God exists, but I am 100% sure he does not know that I do too.
> 
> Anytime I think about religion, I get depressed, it's like a door that will never open for me.


 

*Chickle.. don't think of it as a religion.. think of it as building a relationship..*
*what do you do when you meet a new hottie? you take the time to find out EVERYTHING you can about him. you read you desire to know his thought his mindset*
*you grow. build trust..*

*it's the same way with God...*
*don't put limitations on your relationship with HIm. *


----------



## topsyturvy86

I don't know where else to put this little story so here goes. Last year I bought GHD's for £90 from an internet website doing a promotion. I paid the seller via paypal but didn't receive the item 2 weeks after. At first I thought it was the christmas rush but even after Christmas it didn't come and so I reported to paypal. They gave me a full refund, debited the seller and blocked the seller from doing business using their addy. The week after that a friend told me to check the post office even though they didn't leave a note telling me it was at the delivery office as a delivery service called 'parcel force' don't leave notes and take it to your nearest delivery office. I did so and voila! It was there! It came on time. 

I felt really bad and told paypal and asked if I could pay for it but couldn't. I contacted the seller woman to explain the situation and she gave me another account to put the money in. I tried but it didn't go through. She gave me some other account but it didn't go through again so I prayed and left it because I had tried my best. My GHD's stopped working a couple of months ago ... they just didn't come on. I sent them to a GHD repair service last week 'cos I can't afford new ones and got very fond of them. They gave me a call today to tell me that they cannot fix it because it is a copy!! and my best bet is to bin it. I was surprised but now happy that I didn't pay a penny for it! Whoop! Thank God!


----------



## Laela

^^^ there you have it, Topsy!


----------



## Laela

It's _that _time again... this one  local Christian radio station is so commercialized ...Rudolph, jingling bells, Frosty...sigh....

*Santa Claus and Satan's Cause*
​
The modern-day Santa Claus is an American version of Saint Nicholas, a fourth century Roman Catholic bishop from Asia Minor who was noted for his good deeds and gift giving. This tradition first spread throughout Europe, and then found its way to America by the early Dutch settlers.

Since God's word warns us to BEWARE of tradition (Col. 2:8), we shouldn't be surprised to find the Devil right in the middle of the world's most celebrated holiday. Lucifer's desire has always been to dethrone God and exalt himself (Isa. 14:12-15). He desires worship (Luke 4:7; II Ths. 2:3-4). Perhaps you've never thought of it, but please note how Satan robs the Lord Jesus Christ of His glory by spreading the Santa Claus tradition...

*SANTA IS ETERNAL*
A child knows nothing of his beginning. To a child, Santa has just always existed.
*
JESUS CHRIST IS ETERNAL*
"I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ending, saith the Lord, which is, and which was, and which is to come, the Almighty." (Rev. 1:8)
*
SANTA LIVES IN THE NORTH*
Tradition holds that Santa Claus lives at the North Pole, a place ABOVE the rest of us.
*
JESUS CHRIST LIVES IN THE NORTH*
"Beautiful for situation, the joy of the whole earth, is mount Zion, on the sides of the north, the city of the great King." (Psa. 48:2)

*SANTA WEARS RED CLOTHING*
Santa wears a red furry suit.

*JESUS CHRIST WEARS RED CLOTHING*
"And he was clothed with a vesture dipped in blood: and his name is called The Word of God." (Rev. 19:13)

*SANTA HAS WHITE HAIR*
Santa is always pictured as an old man with white hair like wool.

*JESUS CHRIST HAS WHITE HAIR*
"His head and his hairs were white like wool, as white as snow; and his eyes were as a flame of fire;" (Rev. 1:14)
*
SANTA FLIES AROUND GIVING GIFTS*
Santa has the ability to defy the laws of gravity and fly around giving gifts to people.
*
JESUS CHRIST ASCENDED AND GAVE GIFTS UNTO MEN*
"But unto every one of us is given grace according to the measure of the gift of Christ. Wherefore he saith, When he ascended up on high, he led captivity captive, and gave gifts unto men." (Eph. 4:7-8)
*
SANTA IS COMING SOON*
During the Christmas season it is emphasized over and over that "Santa is coming".

*JESUS CHRIST IS COMING SOON*
"He which testifieth these things saith, Surely I come quickly. Amen. Even so, come, Lord Jesus." (Rev. 22:20)

*SANTA IS OMNISCIENT*
Children are taught that Santa "knows when you've been good, and he knows when you've been bad".

*JESUS CHRIST IS OMNISCIENT*
"The eyes of the LORD are in every place, beholding the evil and the good." (Pro. 15:3) "And Jesus knowing their thoughts said, Wherefore think ye evil in your hearts?" (Mat. 9:4)
*
SANTA IS OMNIPRESENT*
Santa must be omnipresent, because he has the ability to visit over a billion homes in a twenty-four hour period. That's over 1100 per second!

*JESUS CHRIST IS OMNIPRESENT*
"For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them." (Mat. 18:20)
*
SANTA IS OMNIPOTENT*
He has the ability to carry presents for over a billion children.

*JESUS CHRIST IS OMNIPOTENT*
"And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth." (Mat. 28:18)

*SANTA HAS SPIRIT HELPERS CALLED ELVES*
Webster, 1828: "ELF...a spirit, the night-mar; a ghost, hag, witch"

*JESUS CHRIST HAS SPIRIT HELPERS CALLED ANGELS*
"Then the devil leaveth him, and, behold, angels came and ministered unto him." (Mat. 4:11)


*SANTA - SANAT - SATAN?*​*Sanat Kumara is worshipped by some new age groups as God. H.P. Blavatsky, the mother of the new age movement, said on page 350 of her book, The Secret Doctrine, Vol. 2: "The name isn't important. It is the letters". "Santa" has the same letters as "Satan"! According to G.A. Riplinger, "Ole Nick" is listed as the name of a fallen angel in the Dictionary of Fallen Angels. (New Age Bible Versions, Gail Riplinger, pg. 53)

Friend, don't glorify Satan by giving the glory and attributes of Jesus Christ to Santa Claus! Santa is a COUNTERFEIT GOD, and you are honoring Satan when you teach your children to believe in Santa! Christians should teach their children the TRUTH. We should glorify God by teaching our children about Jesus Christ and His saving grace!*


----------



## topsyturvy86

Laela said:


> ^^^ there you have it, Topsy!



I know!


----------



## loolalooh

I'm trying to let God be God.  It's been difficult.  Last week, the second I let God be God, BAM ... something happened.  To this day, I still don't know if it was Him saying "see what happens when you let me be me" or the enemy taking deception up one notch.  Today, I'm going back to letting God be God.  It's safer that way, even if the enemy has to find another way to lie to me.


----------



## Guitarhero

Santa is a latin derivative of "sanctus" which means "saintly" or "sanctified, separate, set apart."  In English, it's simply "saint."  There actually was a Saint Nicholas who was a g-dly man. It's secular society that made him into a myth. But mythology is in every culture.  It's no different than telling kids that the new baby came from the stork.


----------



## Nice Lady

The gift of forgiveness is one of the greatest gifts you gave to mankind and it is more than a blessing to return it to others.  Your blood was shed for me to enjoy so many benefits rich and freely.  Forgiveness is a lifestyle and apart of grace.  Your love and gifts are so great. Luv it---yay! LEGGO!


----------



## luthiengirlie

Time to be Bold YHWH SAYS


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I know this storm wasn't for my end.  It wasn't to take me under.  It was to draw me near to you, Lord.  It was for me to see that you still work miracles and you still have the last say.

It has been really difficult going thru this, but if I'm going thru, that means I *have* to *come out*!  It's only a test!  This test *WILL* be turned into a testimony.  You *WILL* get the glory Lord!


----------



## Laela

----------------


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord your teaching me patience..my new job I started Monday is such a unorganized company..I know I shouldnt dare complain since it took forever to find work but this is ridiculous..then the ppl in HR were just horrid and I want to be in HR so I know it wont be for this company..

The trainer is country and she likes to take 1 and 30 min lunch breaks not come in til 830 and leave at 430..which means most of our training is missing..were a day behind in our training and training ends Friday for her..I should be happy but Im seeing too much..Im already looking at Monster..

The class is full of grown folks who want to bring their old work history up like oh we did it this way at my old company..honey where not there just shut up and listen..

And this is for my CF Sisters..I love the Lord with all my heart but Im so close to slapping some folks bc they like to think were in church or some sort in  the training..It embarrasses me to be a christian bc I hope others dont think all christian women act this way..

On to better things Im like dehydrated for Jesus I cant get enough prayer,and the word..it keeps me at peace at work even when the devil just throws my finances in my face..Lord is my all man I love Jesus..


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord your teaching me patience..my new job I started Monday is such a unorganized company..I know I shouldnt dare complain since it took forever to find work but this is ridiculous..then the ppl in HR were just horrid and I want to be in HR so I know it wont be for this company..
> 
> The trainer is country and she likes to take 1 and 30 min lunch breaks not come in til 830 and leave at 430..which means most of our training is missing..were a day behind in our training and training ends Friday for her..I should be happy but Im seeing too much..Im already looking at Monster..
> 
> The class is full of grown folks who want to bring their old work history up like oh we did it this way at my old company..honey where not there just shut up and listen..
> 
> And this is for my CF Sisters..I love the Lord with all my heart but Im so close to slapping some folks bc they like to think were in church or some sort in  the training..It embarrasses me to be a christian bc I hope others dont think all christian women act this way..
> 
> On to better things Im like dehydrated for Jesus I cant get enough prayer,and the word..it keeps me at peace at work even when the devil just throws my finances in my face..Lord is my all man I love Jesus..




You know what, though, Goddessmaker?  If you landed a position in HR and straightened them out, you'd be the best employee they ever had and would be promoted to regional something!  You should shoot for the stars there first because the experience fixing a disorganized business will be great on your future CV!!!!!   I wish you well in your new job!


----------



## tyrablu

I fell off the wagon, but I'm getting on again. I need to let go of things and let God have his way. Stop worrying and let God. 'Sigh' it's hard though.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I really dislike this time of year.  I want my own family to spend the holidays with.  I miss my Dad.

I keep chanting "God is enough" and I'm trying to trust and lean on him, but I'm so used to doing it myself to make sure it gets done that "deprogramming" myself is just overly frustrating.  I just feel so lonely.


----------



## paradise79

@*t yrablu*, welcome back sister. you already know how good He is, don't you?we fall down but we get up...He came for sinners, for those who fall to bring them up, to renew them, to save them. So you're on your way: just repent and let Him in your life again. Sending you some *e-hugs*.

@ *Vonnie*, I like your location (In safety in His arms...) caus ethat's exactly the place to be. I hear your frustration, you'll have your own family to spend this time with. You know what, you're blessed and it takes some time to execute the perfect plan He has for you. 
Don't stop singing that song and please, not just try but trust and lean on Him. Let Him guide you. At this time whenever you feel lonely, talk to Him, let Him being there for you. It's ok to feel lonely but remember you're not alone, He is the best friend, partner and family that you can have. 

Some months ago, I felt so lonely, like I was missing somebody. I used to talk to Jesus althrough the day, talking to Him like a friend, somebody who is just here by my side. So I told Him "you know how I'm feeling right now, don't you? You promise me to be there for me, to be my friend, to be my everything so how come do I feel so lonely now?My Jesus, please talk to me, guide my thoughts and let me share the moments of my life with you, entertain me.I do think I only need you in my life". Do I need to say, praying, praising and celebrating the Lord can ease your pain, your insecurities, your doubts?


----------



## paradise79

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord your teaching me patience..my new job I started Monday is such a unorganized company..I know I shouldnt dare complain since it took forever to find work but this is ridiculous..then the ppl in HR were just horrid and I want to be in HR so I know it wont be for this company..
> 
> The trainer is country and she likes to take 1 and 30 min lunch breaks not come in til 830 and leave at 430..which means most of our training is missing..were a day behind in our training and training ends Friday for her..I should be happy but Im seeing too much..Im already looking at Monster..
> 
> The class is full of grown folks who want to bring their old work history up like oh we did it this way at my old company..honey where not there just shut up and listen..
> 
> And this is for my CF Sisters..I love the Lord with all my heart but Im so close to slapping some folks bc they like to think were in church or some sort in the training..It embarrasses me to be a christian bc I hope others dont think all christian women act this way..
> 
> *On to better things Im like dehydrated for Jesus I cant get enough prayer,and the word..it keeps me at peace at work even when the devil just throws my finances in my face..Lord is my all man I love Jesus..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I love that feeling


----------



## Nice Lady

Thank you Lord that I reign in this life and I always overcome.  Guaranteed victory with you. Thanks for always watching over me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I just had to do a quick praise right quick before I go off to graduation..Lord your super awesome..I got a tad misty eyed when I was at church today bc I was thinking as I always do just thinking on his goodness..I know exactly that tomorrow would mark 10 months of me saying Im done but you said not yet..Thanks be to God I failed I wouldn't be here today to go to my graduation.I have made the best of it with no money and I was blessed by a lady at my old church with 60.00..that will be gas money for work tomorrow..and then to do my little dance that I have a job after graduation Lord you ROCK..


----------



## Chrissy811

Lord thank you for the confirmation in service today...for the first time I'm truly looking forward to the new year.


----------



## lovely008

bye bye---


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord I just had to do a quick praise right quick before I go off to graduation..Lord your super awesome..I got a tad misty eyed when I was at church today bc I was thinking as I always do just thinking on his goodness..I know exactly that tomorrow would mark 10 months of me saying Im done but you said not yet..Thanks be to God I failed I wouldn't be here today to go to my graduation.I have made the best of it with no money and I was blessed by a lady at my old church with 60.00..that will be gas money for work tomorrow..and then to do my little dance that I have a job after graduation Lord you ROCK..




You are just so very beautiful!!!  I prayed and prayed you would not quit and finish up.  G-d has given you a job.  I am proud of you, Goddessmaker.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> You are just so very beautiful!!!  I prayed and prayed you would not quit and finish up.  G-d has given you a job.  I am proud of you, Goddessmaker.




Ah thank you soo much that was soo sweet..love you honey but thanks be to God for awesomeness!


----------



## luthiengirlie

It was just dropped in my Spirit that many MANY of us Young Adults face HUGE Uncertanties about Our futures. Myself included.  And this will take us supporting and praying and fasting for this collective purpose of YHWH moving in our lives... and some may not like I say this but it's true.. WE need to Interceede Harder than ever before.


----------



## Pooks

I thank you Lord for clarity, for favour, for a made up mind, and for your unfailing love.


----------



## Demi27

Lord please guide me to a wonderful church home in 2011.


----------



## luthiengirlie

I'm askkng ya'll CF sisters to Intercede for my mom's and stepfather's marriage... the advesary is trying to destroy it. and I pray for peace and christmas this year is so tension filled.


----------



## Guitarhero

No matter what others say, I know You and You are good!!!


----------



## tyrablu

I'm trusting you God. I know you will make a way out of this.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I praise you for another day so awesome are you father..I really wish I could understand why its so hard to have or maintain relationships.its a trying time for me due to the holidays and often being left feeling like a cheap whore bc all some want is money buy this or that.I dont understand why I cant have a solid proper mother daughter relationship.Im sick of it being the reverse..Lord I put it in your hands bc only you can correct it or remove it totally..

Hope all you ladies have a great day!


----------



## LovingLady

I hope you had a great day Goddessmaker.

I like when I go to the new post link and I see several post from Christian forum on the front page.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Are we 20 somethings willing to leave the land of Moab to enter the land of Yeshua, His gifts, blessings, romance, heavenly and earthly. Are we willing to leave Egypt(the world) to have Divine Provision


----------



## Laela

Musing...

*Matthew 27: 27-29 *
_Then the soldiers of the governor took Jesus into the common hall, and gathered unto him the whole band of soldiers. And they stripped him, and put on him a scarlet robe. And when they had platted a crown of thorns, they put it upon his head, and a reed in his right hand: and they bowed the knee before him, and mocked him, saying, Hail, King of the Jews!_ 

Even as the Roman soldiers were mocking him, they were worshiping Him...Knees bowed, hailing Him as King. God is not mocked.

Feeding my Faith will starve my doubts to death...


----------



## luthiengirlie

it seems that when I praise you.. I get a lot more settled and u show me things.. I love You so very much Abba


----------



## LovingLady

Nothing is too big for Jesus.


----------



## Nice Lady

But thanks to be God who always causes me to triumph.


----------



## Guitarhero

Remember, L-rd? I'm still waiting.  I couldn't have come this path if this were not in Your will. I'm still waiting and I believe 100% that it will come to pass.  I'm asking you to kinda get on it...ok???  Yes, I'm this bold.  I'm expecting it and I won't leave this place until You grant it. I am the original thorn in the side.  Of course, I thank You for all days and for being there before I can even turn around.  I love You and trust in You. Please grant this speedily.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Remember, L-rd? I'm still waiting. I couldn't have come this path if this were not in Your will. I'm still waiting and I believe 100% that it will come to pass. I'm asking you to kinda get on it...ok??? Yes, I'm this bold. I'm expecting it and I won't leave this place until You grant it. I am the original thorn in the side. Of course, I thank You for all days and for being there before I can even turn around. I love You and trust in You. Please grant this speedily.


 

 well girl you've done it.. you've inspired a blog post....


----------



## Guitarhero

YouTube - Hillsong: "I Will Exalt You" Worship and Praise Song featuring Brooke Fraser Ligertwood (HQ)

The real celebration. He is the fulfillment.  I don't care much about how others scorn my decision, make fun of Him, insult Him...I have my Messiah.  He means more to me than anything.  It's one day at a time and imperfections fall off daily, not at once.  Un jour, we will all bow to Him.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Merry Christmas ladies!!


----------



## paradise79

thanks topsy 

Merry Christmas to all of you :blowkiss:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God you are the reason for my life I wish you could show me why I was born to a mother who only sees me as a dollar instead of her child.I feel so hurt that bc I set out to be something Im seen as bad..I live with these ppl which makes it so bad..Lord I know this situation will make me better..I will keep staying on my knees in prayer Lord bc I hate this feeling..I also pray this thought of man I crush on would go away its not proper to like a taken man at all..I know God is my source time to lean in more..

HAPPY HOLIDAYS LADIES..


----------



## luthiengirlie

I give the Pain of not having a strong relationship with my earthly father to You O Heavenly Father.. i know for a long time You've nudged in my heart for me to give gthat over to you and let You be the Father that You are and want to be in my life.... I'm finally ready to give that up... I love you and I want to know You not just as Adonai and Savior but as FATHER..... I'm ready for you to fill that hole


----------



## paradise79

Amen luthiengirlie and godessmaker!!! Let it be in Jesus's name.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I come to this section of the board to give my heavy feeling about real things.I had a really long convo with my best friend and her mother about my mother.Her mother wasnt too thrilled that I really hate my mother.Her grandmother heard me and that hurt her.I feel so bad that I give a blank about family period.Family has caused me nothing but agony.I know I'm part of the blame because I just won't accept the status quo.I know as they say they did they best but their best is disturbing.

I would have loved to have had a great relationship with my mother but I don't believe its possible.I don't believe God would force me to like or love someone like her.How can you be a mother and whore? How can you be a mother and ignore your childs black eyes and rape? How can you throw a fit bc I won't give you my gas money?

I want to be a mother but as my friend was saying if I don't fight for my family I will be left behind.I'm in my room close to tears again because I'm so frustrated.I hate just laying and taking nonsense.My friend was like you have a crown of pride on your head you look down on them and I really don't but I want to have some class for once in my life.

Pray ladies finally having peace and now Im frustrated.


----------



## LovingLady

GoddessMaker, anything is possible through Christ the Lord. All you have to do is ask and it shall be given unto you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I dont believe God can't I just don't believe God will..I know he is all powerful but I don't know if Im worth all that..I really dislike this


----------



## it_comes_naturally

GoddessMaker said:


> I dont believe God can't I just don't believe God will..I know he is all powerful but I don't know if Im worth all that..I really dislike this


 
*Romans 3:23* (New International Version)
*23* for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 

None of us are worth it, GoddessMaker.  When God does for us, it's because He loves us regardless.  He does for us because that's just who he is...a generous God who gives without finding fault.

May God bless you!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Wondering how does one work on pride which is caused by low self worth..Im very critical of myself that it comes off that way in my analysis of others.I don't want to get left behind but this is hard to face..to know I'm fearful of success and failure and the fear of what a better me may look like.I guess I have grown accustomed with a subpar me..pray for me ladies as Im praying for all of you ladies..you mean alot to me.


----------



## tyrablu

I'm leaving it with you God. You know what I need/want, and what I'm requesting. I believe you will fulfill my needs.


----------



## Lovelylife

GoddessMaker said:


> I come to this section of the board to give my heavy feeling about real things.I had a really long convo with my best friend and her mother about my mother.Her mother wasnt too thrilled that I really hate my mother.Her grandmother heard me and that hurt her.I feel so bad that I give a blank about family period.Family has caused me nothing but agony.I know I'm part of the blame because I just won't accept the status quo.I know as they say they did they best but their best is disturbing.
> 
> I would have loved to have had a great relationship with my mother but I don't believe its possible.I don't believe God would force me to like or love someone like her.How can you be a mother and whore? How can you be a mother and ignore your childs black eyes and rape? How can you throw a fit bc I won't give you my gas money?
> 
> I want to be a mother but as my friend was saying if I don't fight for my family I will be left behind.I'm in my room close to tears again because I'm so frustrated.I hate just laying and taking nonsense.My friend was like you have a crown of pride on your head you look down on them and I really don't but I want to have some class for once in my life.
> 
> Pray ladies finally having peace and now Im frustrated.


I hate my family also. They are truly a thorn on my side. I hope that both of us find healing and provide a better life for future generations.


----------



## paradise79

@GoddessMaker, come here for some e-hugs.it's gonna be ok. 
As human, we are sometimes so vain and full of ourselves that we forgot that there is the true and real ONE who is above everything, who made us, who LOVES US, NO MATTER what has been done. We just have to confess, to come back to Him and allow Him be in our life. Don't be so hard at yourself, let the holy blood of your Savior wash out everything. 

You know what, you are so worthy that He sent His son to save you and the good news is that He left the 99 sheeps to go and look for you. When you're reading the Bible is about you, you as a person, you as a human being. Jesus is talking to to personnally and you are alreading feeling his sight on you, don't you?He's whispering your name and how much He loves.

The situation with your family is a huge challenge but glory be to the Lord, you are aware of the situation and you know you have to work on it. Your prayers will guide you and the Lord will heal your heart. Instead of focusing on things you want, just keep your life going on, praying and workshiping Him for you're blessed.Don't be worry about what is coming next cause He's your shepherd and will provide for everything. 

Look at the beautiful God's child you are !!!! be prepared, be ready cause He's working on you actually and His blessings are already on their way down to your crown. you're a princess, you're God's child so WORTHY AND PRECIOUS .

@ you and lovelylife, I'm so sorry you have those feelings for your family; I can imagine how hard it must have been fo you to develop that feeling of hate toward your fams. My prayers are with you for I think to fully enjoy your lives and build your own fam successfully, you will need to free your hearts and minds from this. It may be a long journey, surely a painful one but the good news is that you'll have the victory in Jesus 'name.Hang in here, I mean in this part of the forum; I'm sure some women will come with useful advice.
:blowkiss:


----------



## tyrablu

God, you are always on-time. What I heard this morning, was very much needed. Thank you.


----------



## Laela

I really am glad I can lean on You, Lord! Amen for that...


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Proverbs 15:33 "Before honor comes humility"   

Proverbs 16:18 "Pride comes before the fall"

God I am learning so much during this season in the wilderness.  Thank you Lord!  I will *never *forget the lessons I'm learning.


----------



## Guitarhero

To complain or not to complain...and get setup to get canned?  I think part of the problem is that they are prejudiced and jealous that I'm not low-class in my actions like them.  Oh, I've got my problems but in private...don't wear them on the street like that.  These wasichus are giving me hell now and I've done nothing but what I was instructed to do...and above and beyond because, L-rd knows, they aren't capable.  I do what I'm supposed to be doing, even when you are not looking.


2 Timothy 2:15

Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a workman who does not need to be ashamed and who correctly handles the word of truth.


----------



## paradise79

Since I've been reconnected to Jesus, He lifted my pains, my worries and my fears (and there awere  lot in my life) 
I feel so blessed in fact I think any God's child is just blessed. He is waiting for each of us, don't let Him wait in vain, or too long. Let yourself be in peace!

We are given solutions and weapons to be happy, truely happy and safe in Jesus but we turn our back to Him and later find ourselves so miserable. I'm just at the beginning of the path and it's sometimes hard but  gosh!!!! I'm soooo thankful I'm aware, I know and witness Jesus' love. It's the strongest thing and feeling; He is so good to me? he was always there and everything just falls into place with Him.

Sometimes I just yell "how powerful and good You are, I love You" and feel so overwhelmed that I cry. GOD IS is truely, really, obviously  GOOD!


----------



## Bb92

God I know that you love me and want the very best for me. I know that you will show me the college that you want me to go to. 
Even though my future in collegiate level basketball looks bleak, I trust that you will intervene in my situation and bless me the way you want.


----------



## Nice Lady

God is always doing wonderful things. Right focus is so important and key. Always doing good things and bringing new levels forth.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God my heart feels so heavy with pain from my job and this world period..then when I look at my home I feel even worse Lord..why do I have to be at a job where I help ladies who are 20 that have 3 kids and one on the way no wedding band in sight and no wedding to be hoped for..just babies to die alone or with some ninja laying up in the house..and God I praise you since I grew up in the hood as well but you had me go another way all together..I hear you father when my coworker who is a believer said God why did you put me here what is it Im suppose to learn..I hear you saying its not for you its for them


----------



## aribell

I feel that I've been very naive.  I honestly try to believe the best of people...but it's to a fault.  2010 was a year of recognizing that hurts I've experienced are the result of people's selfishness and lack of love toward me, not just unfortunate accidents.  

I'm reading and meditating on Luke 6:28-36:



> [Love Your Enemies]
> [27 ] “But I say to you who hear, Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, [28 ] bless those who curse you, pray for those who abuse you. [29 ] To one who strikes you on the cheek, offer the other also, and from one who takes away your cloak do not withhold your tunic either. [30 ] Give to everyone who begs from you, and from one who takes away your goods do not demand them back. [31 ] And as you wish that others would do to you, do so to them.
> [32 ] “If you love those who love you, what benefit is that to you? For even sinners love those who love them. [33 ] And if you do good to those who do good to you, what benefit is that to you? For even sinners do the same. [34 ] And if you lend to those from whom you expect to receive, what credit is that to you? Even sinners lend to sinners, to get back the same amount. [35 ] But love your enemies, and do good, and lend, expecting nothing in return, and your reward will be great, and you will be sons of the Most High, for he is kind to the ungrateful and the evil. [36 ] Be merciful, even as your Father is merciful.
> (Luke 6:27-36 ESV)


----------

